#ubuntu-touch 2012-10-30
<WebVisitor-5> hey
<WebVisitor-5> does anyone know how to disable gestures
<WebVisitor-5> i don't like the three finger tap for the handles
<WebVisitor-5> how do you disable gestures?
<dhanasekaran> HI Guys The actual calibration works fine with my touchscreen,  but the instructions how to save the calibration values  permanently
<dhanasekaran> How to store the permanently witch file i need to store the configuration please guide me guys..
<dhanasekaran> I am using ubuntu 12.04 xubuntu
<adlr> has anyone here looked into getting multi-touch data out of the new Logitech Windows 8 mice (T620, possibly T400)?
<dhanasekaran> HI Guys The actual calibration works fine with my touchscreen,  but the instructions how to save the calibration values  permanently How to store the permanently witch file i need to store the configuration please guide me guys.. I am using ubuntu 12.04 xubuntu
#ubuntu-touch 2012-10-31
<dhanasekaran> HI Guys The actual calibration works fine with my touchscreen,  but the  instructions how to save the calibration values  permanently (in Xorg  config file please guide mem guys
#ubuntu-touch 2013-10-28
<cxa> Question, does anyone know if I can flash Ubuntu Touch to my Samsung Victory?  Or is it only Nexus devices?
<cxa> Question, does anyone know if I can flash Ubuntu Touch to my Samsung Victory?  Or is it only Nexus devices?
<AskUbuntu> Ayuda ubuntu para moviles | http://askubuntu.com/q/367018
<bray90820> I am trying to install ubuntu touch but i keep getting status 7
<bray90820> HTC G2
<nmh> is it possible to load ubuntu onto a galaxy s3
<RobbyF> kinda
<genii> According to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices , yes
<nmh> ive seen some notes on the wiki for it but unsure of how to just learning the os and have an old android s3 to mess with
<nmh> yeah thats where I am atm
<nmh> gnna try it a few times
<melvster> is it possible to run a different browser on ubuntu touch?
<melvster> different than the default i mean
<nmh> cant seem to find proper instructions for d2vzw
<nmh> says unsuported :-(
<nmh> noooooooo
<AskUbuntu> having trouble with ubuntu installing on galaxy s3 d2vzw | http://askubuntu.com/q/367048
<bray90820> So i am trying to install ubuntu on an HTC Desire Z but i keep getting status 7 error
<ramdiks> hello
<bray90820> So i am trying to install ubuntu on an HTC Desire Z but i keep getting status 7 error
<duflu> bray90820: I don't think the Desire is working yet. There is at least one community member actively working on it though
<bray90820> It says it is on the iki
<bray90820> wiki
<bray90820> duflu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/flipped_vision
<duflu> bray90820: No, that's a community page. Not official support. Official support is listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Working_with_phablet-flash
<bray90820> my device is listed under
<bray90820> Working, but not available from cdimage.ubuntu.com
<bray90820> desire z
<duflu> bray90820: "Working" is only the opinion of someone outside of Canonical. We can't confirm it
<bray90820> Alright
<bray90820> but why would i get status 7
<Shashank> I have a question ..what if my nexus does't boot ? how to phablet-flash will work in that case ?
<NewUTouchUser> Does Ubuntu Touch have a command to check the battery status by using command line?
<wayting> hi, how long should please do not unplug device until phablet-flash finishes"
<wayting> take to finish? My nexus 4 is blank
<NewUTouchUser> Seemingly "sudo upower --dump" gives the info that I was looking for
<pitti> NewUTouchUser: no need for sudo
<NewUTouchUser> pitti: True
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Animation Day! :-D
<PAmako> Hi, I've tried installing ubuntu touch, now my nexus 4 is stuck on the google launch screen. what's the next step?
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: zsombi: any progress on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1243164 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1243164 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "TextArea generates onTextChanged events when OSK is displayed or screen is rotated" [Undecided,New]
<zsombi> nerochiaro: none on my side
<zsombi> nerochiaro: have you checked that substing TextArea with TextEdit will do the same?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: IIRC yes
<nerochiaro> zsombi: which makes it an OSK problem i guess
<zsombi> nerochiaro: ok, then I'll just follow that. pls update the bug with this fact
<nerochiaro> zsombi: ok. let me double check and I'll update it
<zsombi> nerochiaro: thx!!!
<zsombi> nerochiaro: I will have a bug fix for IMA that I will ask you to check later today. It affects MAs overlapping IMAs (oSoMoN reported once a bug for that)
<nerochiaro> zsombi: ok, i will check that when you have it read. i'm also noticing another strange behavior while trying to work with cursorPosition. it seems that when the height of the TextArea changes the cursorPosition becomes zero, then goes back to the position it should have
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i'll make a test case for it as well
<zsombi> nerochiaro: hmm, that's weird!
<tsdgeos> t1mp: any eta for the review on https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/tabbar_external_use/+merge/192307 ?
<t1mp> tsdgeos: I got some other related stuff merged in last Friday.. Now I have one more tabs-related MR upcoming, but also some bugs to fix, so it depends on what I give priorities these days
<t1mp> tsdgeos: how urgent is your mr?
<tsdgeos> t1mp: as urgent as any other development :D
<tsdgeos> it's blocking a feature in the shell
<t1mp> which feature?
<tsdgeos> but we don't have any immediate need other than the "should be done when it's done" :D
<tsdgeos> t1mp: the hability to have tabs :D
<tsdgeos> dash navigation bar at the bottom is gone and is replaced by tabs in the dash header
<t1mp> oh, okay.
<t1mp> tsdgeos: is "this week" good enough? I'm quite sure we'll be able to do that. Perhaps beginning of this week.
<tsdgeos> t1mp: yes, this week is good enough :-)
<t1mp> tsdgeos: ok, great. let's do that then. :) probably I will ask you one of these days to sync with trunk before we merge it.
<tsdgeos> sure
<Shashank> I have a question .. what if my nexus does't boot after copying image? how to phablet-flash will work again in that case ?
<Shashank> anyone please answer to my question ...
<Shashank> or tell me where I can found answer of my question ...
<davmor2> Morning all
<Jwtc2000> Mornin
<davmor2> ogra_: maguro on the image 5 isn't always switching back on.  I've checked it has power but it's like it isn't waking from a long suspend.  I.E. Let it switch itself off on a night put it down first thing in the morning try turning it on nothing.  You have to remove the battery to get it back up.  If it happens again whats the best info to grab?
<davmor2> ogra_: is it just syslog?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: updated the bug to confirm TextEdit does the same
<ogra_> davmor2, syslog and kern.log i think ...
<davmor2> ogra_: thank, only every seems to be after a really long sleep, one or two hours makes no odds to it.
<davmor2> ogra_: also have there been any images after 5?  It's no otaing here if there have
<mardy> cjwatson: ping (question about click hooks)
<nerochiaro> zsombi: this is the other problem I noticed, and you said "weird" this morning. can you please have a look and at least confirm it ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1245450 thanks
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1245450 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Cursor position in TextArea jumps to zero when enter is pressed" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> Hi guys! I would need someone with notes-app and gallery-app AP experience to take a look at these two merges:
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/notes-app/hide-toolbar/+merge/192727
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/gallery-app/hide-toolbar/+merge/192746
<Marquez> Hey
<Predu> hello
<cjwatson> mardy: just ask
<mardy> cjwatson: hi! Do I understand correctly, that each hook can serve only one file?
<mardy> cjwatson: if a click package has two files, like "calendar.service" and "contacts.service", is it possible to have a hook to symlink both of them under ~/.local/share/accounts7services/?
<mardy> s,7,/,
<cjwatson> mardy: There's one symlink per app in a package.  Wouldn't that situation amount to a multi-app package?
<cjwatson> e.g. "hooks": { "calendar": { "accounts": "calendar.service" }, "contacts": { "accounts": "contacts.service" } } or whatever
<cjwatson> We don't have any multi-app packages in place right now AFAIK and you'd probably be breaking new ground to some extent by attempting to use them, but the design is supposed to allow for them
<mardy> cjwatson: it's not really multi app (it could be an app shipping an account plugin which supports multiple services), but whatever works will do
<pete-woods> sil2100: I'll have a look at that bug
<mardy> cjwatson: have you thought about providing the hook with a variable ${original-filename} which could be used in the file Pattern rule?
<popey> anyone fancy confirming bug 1245482
<ubot5> bug 1245482 in unity-lens-applications "Inconsistent app name truncting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1245482
<sil2100> pete-woods: the HUD/Unity one? Thanks :)
<pete-woods> sil2100: can't guarantee I can fix it
<mardy> cjwatson: so something like this could work: "hooks": { "account-services": [ "calendar.service", "contacts.service" ] }
<pete-woods> but I'll at least have a good look
<sil2100> pete-woods: it would be at least enough if we knew who exactly to assign it to - as if it's an AP issue, I guess we can get some QA AP guys looking into this
<mardy> cjwatson: and the Pattern rule could then be "Pattern: ${home}/.local/share/services/${id}_${original-filename}
<cjwatson> mardy: If this is going to be a common case, have you considered having account-service-supporting apps put their .service files in a directory instead and symlinking to that?
<pete-woods> sil2100: do we know if the tests fail / are unrelaible on saucy?
<cjwatson> mardy: But feel free to file a bug for that; I'll have to think about the corner cases though (e.g. what if the "original filename" contains "/")
<cjwatson> mardy: Also, I have a different thought
<zsombi> nerochiaro: the sample code in the bug #1245450 uses TextEdit. Do you have any special setup of the  TextArea, or you use the default property settings?
<ubot5> bug 1245450 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Cursor position in TextArea jumps to zero when enter is pressed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1245450
<cjwatson> mardy: If these are really ways to attach to different targets (i.e. calendar, contacts, etc. are system-defined things), then you should surely have multiple system-defined hooks instead
<cjwatson> mardy: so it would be "hooks": { "app": { "account-service-calendar": "calendar.service", "account-service-contact": "contact.service" } }
<zsombi> nerochiaro: also, using simple TextEdit does not really mirror the TextArea, because in the TextArea the cursor window is not the entire TextEdit, but only a section of it (due to the Flickable used to scroll teh content)
<sil2100> pete-woods: from what I know, these were passing all the time on saucy
<sil2100> pete-woods: I'll double-check though as we most probably had a period of 'no-tests' in saucy recently
<mardy> cjwatson: not really, because all these service files end up being installed in the same directory
<cjwatson> mardy: That's not relevant
<cjwatson> Are "calendar" and "contacts" system-defined concepts?
<mardy> cjwatson: no, they are defined by apps
<cjwatson> ah, ok
<cjwatson> well, feel free to file that bug and I'll see if I can work out what might make sense
<mardy> cjwatson: OK, thanks
<mardy> cjwatson: I'll give it some other thoughts first
<nerochiaro> zsombi: sorry, was at lunch. i uploaded the wrong sample, if you put a textArea there it does the same thing (both with default props and with autoexpand)
<zsombi> nerochiaro: ok, thx
<nerochiaro> zsombi: can you confirm the bug ?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: not yet, but will take it as next
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i might have asked you already, but do you know if there's a way to know at what Y coordinate a delegate is inside a listview ?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: the list items are placed onto the contentItem, so you need to map that coordinate to the ListView itself
<nerochiaro> yeah, but how do i know where a delegate is inside the contentItem ?
<janimo`> xnox, hi, is ro.debuggable=1 equivalent with running on emulator? I am looking at the latest change in system/core
<xnox> janimo`: hm? no, that's not equivalent. It's just temporarily. I'll revert that soon.
<xnox> janimo`: basically we had "console" to the ubuntu, and adbd to android. And android was launching it's own console over the top of ubuntu's when ro.debuggable=1 is set.
<xnox> janimo`: i have now fixed "adbd into ubuntu", and we can go back to having a console for android.
<xnox> janimo`: emulator is detected as "ro.qemu=1"
 * xnox is just testing my adbd changes before uploading.
<janimo`> xnox, thanks, the changelog comment and the code did not seem equivalent hence my question
<xnox> janimo`: I see. gotcha, will try to make my changelog entries clearer. It made sense in the context I was in at the time =))))
<janimo`> xnox, hi, is ro.debuggable=1 equivalent with running on emulator? I am looking at the latest change in system/core
<janimo`> xnox, sorry, wrong window for up-arrow
<cwayne_> is it known that launching a webapp can't scroll horizontally?
<davmor2> cwayne: how are you trying to horizontally scroll?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: ping
<zsombi> nerochiaro: pong
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i think you missed my previous question
<nerochiaro> zsombi:  but how do i know where a delegate is inside the contentItem ?
<cwayne_> davmor2, same way i do vertically, but horiztonally?
<popey> cwayne_: hmm, i noticed that the other day with my kindle webapp but thought it was a problem their end, got an example?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: when the ListItem's delegate gets control, it means that it is already an instantiated Component, so the component is on the contentItem
<davmor2> cwayne: ignore me I was using maps in the browser sorry mate
<cwayne_> popey, i was trying to make a webapp for kiwiirc and it was too wide (the network selection was off the screen to the right)
<cwayne_> what does passing --webapp to webrowser-app actually do?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: any other ListView delegate instance that is not on contentItem will be deleted
<nerochiaro> zsombi: so delegate.y will give me the Y position of the delegate inside list.contentItem
<zsombi> nerochiaro: yep, and that one you map to the ListView
<xnox> ogra_: hm, I flash trusty-proposed onto grouper and by default there is no adbd, is that correct?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> should be there
<ogra_> ogra@chromebook:~$ adb devices
<ogra_> List of devices attached
<ogra_> 0046ceedca13b976	device
<ogra_> works on mako
<ogra_> (dont have my maguro near me atm, but i would guess there too)
<xnox> ogra_: hm it appears only on second reboot.
<xnox> ogra_: i wonder if it's a "getprop" race.
<ogra_> xnox, very likely
<ogra_> xnox, usually between mtp and adb
<xnox> ogra_: can you test a package on mako for me?
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> xnox, what is it ?
<ogra_> (mako is my day to day phone now ... )
<xnox> ogra_: android-tools-adbd_4.2.2+git20130218-3ubuntu17_armhf.deb reboot and check that adbd still comes up. Maybe not =)
<xnox> ogra_: i did test in the emulator & grouper.
<ogra_> popey, do you have a writable mako by chance ?
<xnox> ogra_: .... and i want saucy-proposed.
<popey> ogra_: no, but I can do
<xnox> ogra_: sorry, trusty-proposed.
<xnox> popey: ah, let me get it over to you.
<popey> my mako is on trusty-proposed
<ogra_> popey, that would be great and save me to reinstall and re-set-up
<popey> no problemo
<daker> hey Kyle
<ogra_> xnox, i am on trusty-proposed on both devices ;)
<xnox> popey: download and install http://people.canonical.com/~xnox/repo/android-tools-adbd_4.2.2+git20130218-3ubuntu17_armhf.deb and reboot. Check that "adb shell" from a computer still works.
<popey> kk
<ogra_> i just dont want to have to set up and install all the click packages ahain
<ogra_> *again
<xnox> ogra_: =)
<popey> i push click packages to my phone via a script
<popey> I manually downloaded them all and just shove them en-masse to my phone ☻
 * ogra_ looks forward to vUDS to define a proper backup tool
<popey> +1
<popey> ogra_: if i phablet-flash ubuntu-system -d mako, will that wipe my data then?
<popey> (after going rw)
<ogra_> popey, i think so
 * popey will test and file a bug if it does
<ogra_> there is a bug open iirc
<popey> ooh?
<ogra_> but i forgot the subject or number :(
<popey> heh, nvm, I'll find it ☻
<popey> hows the cat?
<ogra_> sergiusens, do you remember ? ^^^
<sergiusens> popey, ogra_ yes
<ogra_> popey, still waiting that she gets up after the stressful vet visit ... then we'll see if she eats
<popey> awww
<sergiusens> popey, ogra_ I'm working on something for that now
<popey> xnox: fyi, dpkg -i that package kicks me off the phone and I get get back in via adb
<ogra_> (she is super hungry, but cant keep it in since  fri.)
<xnox> popey: that's ok. reboot. and make sure adb still works.
<popey> k
<popey> \o/ saved by the terminal app ☻
<popey> xnox: yup, adb shell still works
<ogra_> how about after reboot ?
<xnox> popey: ok, good.
<ogra_> and does mtp still work too
<popey> both work
<ogra_> good
<ogra_> even after a fresh boot ?
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~$ adb shell
<popey> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# uptime 16:40:20 up 1 min,  1 user,  load average: 1.95, 0.87, 0.33
<popey> ☻
<ogra_> yay
<popey> xnox: anything else before I reflash?
<xnox> popey: that's it thank you.
<xnox> =)
<popey> kk, np
<ogra_> xnox, you should probably also check with plars and doanac ... since they are thw biggest adb consumers here
<ogra_> (UTAH relies on some stuff working in adb)
<plars> xnox: I can give it a try
<doanac> what's the nature of the change?
<xnox> doanac: enabling adbd over /dev/qemu_pipe for the emulator: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6319185/
<xnox> plars: ^ diff
<xnox> plars: doanac: cross-built package http://people.canonical.com/~xnox/repo/android-tools-adbd_4.2.2+git20130218-3ubuntu17_armhf.deb
<plars> xnox: it kicked me out when I installed
<plars> xnox: hopefully it completed?
<xnox> plars: correct, should work fine at reboot.
<ogra_> oh man, that code is so awfully patched all over the place
<xnox> ogra_: plars: the upstart job is stopped and restarted on upgrade =/
 * ogra_ looks forward to have udb one day :)
 * plars restarts
<xnox> hence it kicks the person out.
<ogra_> well, you want the new binary to be used after upgrade i guess
<ogra_> how does ssh handle that btw
<xnox> ogra_: but killing existing connections is not nice. ssh does not kill active connections across restart.
<xnox> ogra_: and it doesn't stop in preinst, it does restart in postinst.
<ogra_> so it keeps a potential insecure binary in use despite me having the security fix installed ?
<xnox> ogra_: i'm not sure, ask ssh maintainer =)
<ogra_> heh
<plars> xnox: I haven't played much with mtp, but it still kicks me out of the adb session when mtp attaches, and when I tried to actually browse files, I got a segfault from gvfs when I tried to unmount
<plars> xnox: I can't say for sure if that's a new thing or not though
<ogra_> plars, yeah, thats a bigger thing
<ogra_> we need to redesign the property handling there
<plars> xnox: otherwise adb seems to work ok for me though
<ogra_> for both actually
<xnox> plars: ack, thanks.
<xnox> stgraber: so the android-emulator in the archive is a bit bust, but the *generic* images are ok in it.
<xnox> stgraber: at the moment my "sdcard" build script is this:
<xnox> stgraber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6319243/
<xnox> which is quite crude. I'd rather boot the emulator once into recovery with "system image files in places where systemimages expect them"
<xnox> stgraber: and let it deploy everything onto my empty "ext4" formatted sdcard labeled USERDATA.
<ogra_> xnox, whats crude about it ...
<xnox> stgraber: what would be the next step to enable system-image updates?
<xnox> ogra_: it's not a readonly system-image update ;-)
<ogra_> xnox, just delete line 27 then :P
<xnox> ogra_: and downloading a tarball over http with no verification what's-so-ever.....
<ogra_> xnox, you would be a king with that script on xda devellopers (or other embedded linux fora)
<xnox> ogra_: because of sh, instead of "bash" and "set -e, set-x" ?
<xnox> =))))
<ogra_> haha, yeah
<ogra_> and because it might actually work afterwards
<stgraber> xnox: hmm, so you should probably switch that script from shell to python and then have it do something similar to phablet-flash where it grabs system-image.ubuntu.com/<channel>/<device>/index.json, looks for the last full image and grab the rootfs from there
<stgraber> as the rootfs published on cdimage.u.c isn't the same as what's published on system-image.u.c
<stgraber> xnox: though that script looks like a good first step. I was talking with slangasek about this a few days back, and I guess we'll probably have to patch the emulator a bit to behave like we want... basically having the emulator let us specify a partition number for the boot image and for the recovery image, implement the boot/recovery switch and have it understand the abootimg format.
<stgraber> doesn't sound exactly trivial to do, but we'll need that if we want our emulator to be vaguely close to reality
<ogra_> stgraber, why do we need the recovery image ?
<stgraber> (once we have that, we can generate an mmc image with a working recovery partition and pre-populated cache partition, have the emulator boot that and the rest will get setup just as it would on hardware
<stgraber> ogra_: for the upgrader
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> how about a partitioned img then ?
<ogra_> with proper labeling etc ...
<ogra_> sounds easier than having to patch the android code
<stgraber> yep, that's what I suggest above, have one massive .img which contains the standard gpt partition layout
<stgraber> then patch the emulator to deal with that properly, telling it what's the boot partition, what's the recovery partition and have it implement the firmware bit to allow flipping between the two (what reboot -f recovery does)
<ogra_> oh, that needs to be patched in ?
<xnox> stgraber: a poorman's "abootimg" support is unpack abootimg and specify -kernel vmlinuz -boot initramfs command-line args.
<ogra_> i would have ecxepected this to be the standard
<stgraber> ogra_: yeah, the emulator doesn't support that...
<ogra_> ouch
<stgraber> xnox: sure, but that doesn't let you do the reboot -f recovery magic which we need for updates
<xnox> ogra_: emulator does direct kernel + initramfs boot, there is no boot/recovery partitions by default.
<stgraber> xnox: and it doesn't let the device update its boot/recovery partitions from the booted system, which we need too
<xnox> stgraber: and to get my images to be downloadable with phablet-flash, I should publish abootimg with my emulator?
<stgraber> xnox: so ideally the emulator would take two parameters that'd be GPT labels for the boot and recovery partition. Those would be in the usual abootimg format, so the emulator would know how to read those too. phablet-flash in this world would just create the disk image with the right parition layout and dump the content of the recovery and cache partition in there before starting the emulator in recovery mode.
<xnox> stgraber: i think at the moment it takes 4 .img files, jams them together, and represents them as a single MTD device with 4 labels/partitions, which also means using yaffs2 filesystem.
<xnox> stgraber: there is also an sdcard support, which simply takes a single .img file. But i don't think it knows how to boot of the sdcard.
<xnox> i'll check, but it might be an easy shim / chain initrd from the mtdblock device onto partitions of the sdcard.
<xnox> stgraber: w.r.t. reboot there is a special pipe device in the emulator over which one can request to "reboot itself"
<stgraber> xnox: yeah, my issue there is that I'd rather not have to patch our system to special case the emulator, if we have to do that, then we can't rely on the emulator doing the same thing as hardware...
<stgraber> xnox: do you have a vUDS session for the emulator work? sounds like something we should discuss there
<xnox> stgraber: not yet.
<ogra_> stgraber, ++
<xnox> stgraber: can you explain /data /userdata to me? As far as I can tell at the moment I get no usable (RW) /data/ mounted inside the android container.
<stgraber> xnox: /userdata is the userdata partition, which then contains an android-data directory which is bind-mounted to /android/data and is then bind-mounted inside the container as /data
<Hashcode> ogra_ I'm trying to catch up and fix my ubuntu touch builds today :p..  does the build system repack changes to ubuntu-root now?
<ogra_> Hashcode, the system-image step that stgraber maintains does, yes
<xnox> stgraber: right, so i should "mkdir android-data" on my "userdata" fs.
<stgraber> xnox: the initrd does that for you...
<xnox> stgraber: hm.
<Hashcode> ogra_ should I do a local_manifest change to get that or is there a doc onit?
<Hashcode> er.. stgraber ^^ where should I look for your system-image build step change which repacks ubuntu-root during the build?
<ogra_> Hashcode, i'm not sure the third party stuff is completely implemented yet
<stgraber> Hashcode: lp:~ubuntu-system-image/ubuntu-system-image/server/
<ogra_> (for third party packagers that provide their own system-image server)
<ogra_> ah, seems it is :P
 * ogra_ leaves that to stephane then :)
<stgraber> ogra_: no, it's not, but he just asked about the repacking step not about running his own server ;)
<Hashcode> stgraber: thanks
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> well, repackaging wont help without server :)
<ogra_> (or will it)
<stgraber> xnox: all the paths listed in /etc/system-image/writable-paths are created at boot time if missing, which includes android-data
<Hashcode> I guess the reason I'm asking is I may need to add a set of udev ules
<Hashcode> rules
<stgraber> ogra_: won't be terribly useful since the upgrader will reject those indeed :)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> Hashcode, oh, thats different, file a bug against lxc-android-config and just attach the rules file
<Hashcode> ah k
<ogra_> i'll pull it into the next upload (assign the bug to me)
<Hashcode> may take me a bit, I'm like 2 versions behind
<Hashcode> Trying to play catch up
<ogra_> yeah, no hurry
<Hashcode> These porting docs need work!
<Hashcode> *duck*
<ogra_> at least in trusty the architecture shouldnt change much anymore
<ogra_> agreed !
<Hashcode> Yeah I went straight to trusty
<ogra_> we kind of left it behind, it was hard even for ourselves to keep up with the pace of changes we did
<ogra_> so the doc definitely needs love here
<Hashcode> yeah
<ogra_> now that the heavy lifitng is done
<Hashcode> hopefully the pace slows down for you guys :p
<ogra_> i doubt that
<ogra_> but the low level architecture is done ... it wont change much anymore
<ogra_> going from "running on top of android" to "flipped container" and then to "readonly system-image" wont happen again i hope :)
<Hashcode> it's odd i'm getting kernel boot, and ubuntu root start, but init is stopping after /userdata mount
<Hashcode> Oh
<xnox> stgraber: hm, i guess i'm doing something odd. thanks a lot for pointers though.
<Hashcode> Are we on loopback system now?
<ogra_> for the nexus devices we are, yes
<Hashcode> hm
<Hashcode> My build is still putting out a flash .zip for /system.. should I worry about that yet?
<ogra_> we keep the cdimage zips around for ports though
<ogra_> we dont use ot test them ourselves though
<ogra_> *or
<Hashcode> How are you integrating the system.img now?
<Hashcode> Just drop it in to a dir?
<ogra_> phablet-flash drops it into the booted (and modified) recovery mode ...
<ogra_> the rest is magic :)
<Hashcode> I'm not using phablet-flash :/  But I see a check for it in the /userdata/system.img location
<ogra_> yes, that lives inside the ubuntu-system.img
<ogra_> in fact the code below that check is what makes our loopback setup work (assuming you look at the initrd touch script)
<ogra_> if i were you i would firstz try to get up to date with the old flipped model though
<ogra_> there are plans to enable ports to use system-image as well but as stgraber said above, thats not done yet, so you wont have much benefit from using system-image
<Hashcode> yeah, I'll just stick with this
<Hashcode> right now I'm seeing a 20sec delay between the ext3 mount attempt (fail) and the successful ext4 mount
<ogra_> wow
<Hashcode> kind of odd
<Hashcode> and then init stops
<Hashcode> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=gTwCRhQz
<ogra_> Hashcode, so what is it recovering for 20sec ?
<ogra_> looks like a bad fs to me
<Hashcode> ogra_ good question, but it does that every time.  That's the ext4 fs
<Hashcode> Oh
<Hashcode> hrm
<Hashcode> I'm in recovery and it looks fine, i'll have to add some debug
<ogra_> clearly ect4 kicks in at 3sec ...
<ogra_> *ext4
<Hashcode> At first I was thinking bad device location
<Hashcode> /dev/mmcblk0p13 vs. /dev/block/mmcblk0p13 but ubuntu's /dev locations are diff
<ogra_> thats fine
<Hashcode> yeah
<ogra_> everything in ubuntu will use the ubuntu location
<ogra_> the panic is most likely not related to the fs error
<ogra_> but rather init trying to open a console device and not finding one
<Hashcode> yeah
<ogra_> (upstart likes your console to be a real device ... while android gets aloing with fake ones)
<ogra_> that will likely require some kernel config changes
<Hashcode> I'll re-review the kernel changes too
<Hashcode> might be something I'm missing
<Hashcode> I mount userdata like this in the .rc file: wait noatime nomblk_io_submit,commit=20,barrier=0
<ogra_> iirc w-flo added some info how he did that for his port to the porting doc
<Hashcode> yeah
<ogra_> CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE and CONFIG_VT or some such
<Hashcode> Ah I see that
<Hashcode> yeah
<Hashcode>  CONFIG_VT=y and CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y
<xnox> ogra_: can i schedule gcc-arm-linux-androideabi rebuild against newer gcc-4.7 sources + subsequent android rebuild & check the world does not explode?
<xnox> it will be a bump 4.7.3-7 -> 4.7.3-8ubuntu1
<xnox>  SVN 20130821 (r201895) & linaro  4.7-2013.08  => SVN 20131020 (r203880) & linaro 4.7-2013.10
<ikdus> Hey! Anyone managed to get Ubuntu Touch working on a x86 device?
<ogra_> xnox, sounds safe, go for it
<janimo`> ikdus, I don't think so
<Vyom> First let Ubuntu Touch manage to run on Android *successfully* -_-
<ogra_> there was some discussion recently to roll x86 rootfs tarballs for 14.04
<sergiusens> barry, hey, is the best option to get the build to run system-image-cli -i?
<ogra_> Vyom, ?? we dont run on android
<Vyom> I meant on Nexus 7.. my bad
<sergiusens> barry, my followup questionis, is that interface stable
<ogra_> sergiusens, you could peek at the file this reads from
<ogra_> sergiusens, if you want to prevent subprocess stuff
<ogra_> it is somewhere in /etc/system-image/
<ogra_> (was it channel.ini ?)
<sergiusens> ogra_, it's ok, I still need to shell in or subprocess the pull somehow
<Guest82401> Hi all!
<Guest82401> Here is Russian?
<ikdus> ogra_: Are they available anywhere?
<Guest82401> Advise what to put Ubuntu on the tablet iros PD10?
<ikdus> ogra_: I menan, those tarballs
<ikdus> *mean*
<ogra_> ikdus, sure on cdimage.ubuntu.com
<ogra_> ikdus, oh, you mean the x86 ones
<ogra_> no, there was only discussion about potentially producing them
<ikdus> Aw..
<Guest82401> ???
<ogra_> 14.04 is the april release
<ogra_> (04, 2014)
<Guest82401> Advise what to put Ubuntu on the tablet viewpad 10 pro?
<Guest82401> help me plees!!!!
<killer_hobo> Hey there, not sure if this is the place to say it, but anyways: I've tested Touch on a brand new Galaxy Nexus, with literally nothing on (no SIM, no screen, no WiFi, no open apps). The battery was empty approx. 22 hours later. Another serious problem is that the UI is super slow and jittery.
<oreneeshy> rsalveti: hello
<Guest82401> Recommend this what Linux install?
<Guest82401> ubuntu for touch screen is for the x86 platform?
<oreneeshy> ogra_: HI
<Guest82401> ку ку
<Mathis> Hi everyone !
<killer_hobo> Guest82401: To check if your device is already supported, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<janimo`> ogra_, are there any pointer to the talks about 14.04 x86 prebuilt images?
<barry> sergiusens: sorry i don't understand the first question
<barry> sergiusens: system-image-cli --info doesn't have a guaranteed output format, but i predict that the general format of "keyish thing: value" will not change.
<sergiusens> barry, ack, I just want something I can programatically query to know I'm already running an upgradeable image
<Guest82401> I saw this list! I wonder whether there is another platform for x86? or will there ever be?
<sergiusens> barry, any suggested key or any other option?
<kichuku> Hi all
<barry> sergiusens: if you want/can use dbus, call .Info() on s-i-dbus.  at least that has a format that will only be extended in a backward compatible way (or more accurately, new values added to the end of the signature).
<barry> sergiusens: but for all practical purposes, s-i-cli --info won't change any time soon... unless there's info you need that's missing!
<kichuku> Any of you successfully using Ubuntu touch on nexus 4?
<sergiusens> barry, nothing is missing; I just don't want phablet-flash to break along the way :-)
<barry> :)
<barry> sergiusens: so far, no plans to change --info
<sergiusens> barry, great, that's all I need to know :-)
<sergiusens> barry, I can do dbus too  btw if that feels cleaner to you
<barry> sergiusens: no preference from me!  whatever works best for you is fine
<Hashcode> ogra_ what sets $device?
<sergiusens> popey, ogra_ doanac can you check https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/1218270/+merge/192927
<mterry> ogra_, is there a way to get more space in my root partition on the phone?  I've installed a lot of -dev packages and such, and I'm running out of space
<popey> sergiusens: sure, will test here
<Hashcode> ogra_ I'm seeing a lot of "init: lxc-android-boot main process (343) terminated with status 1" type messages.. where can I look to debug that?
<kirkland> so I installed Ubuntu Touch about a month-and-a-half ago;  now, I'd like to update it to pull down the GA release
<kirkland> can I do that using the system update?  or do I need to phablet flash it?
<popey> kirkland: you probably have the cdimage-touch version if it's that old
<popey> kirkland: adb shell system-image-cli -i
<popey> does that return something sane?
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6319959/ like that
<ainen> Has anyone built for m7ul successfully? I'm having issues.
<oreneeshy> sergiusens: hi
<ainen> hello
<doanac> sergiusens: playing with branch now
<sergiusens> oreneeshy, hey!
<oreneeshy> sergiusens: :-)
<oreneeshy> sergiusens: installing utouch on an n7
<oreneeshy> performance is really crap
<oreneeshy> sergiusens: any package somewhere that can improve?
<sergiusens> oreneeshy, that's mir; adb shell rm /home/phablet/.display-mir; adb reboot
<sergiusens> doanac, thanks
<oreneeshy> sergiusens: trying
<popey> sergiusens: so if I reflash with phablet-flash from https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/1218270/+merge/192927 it won't wipe my data?
<oreneeshy> sergiusens: nice thanks
<sergiusens> popey, that's the point; unless you explicitly say --bootstrap
<popey> ok, will test
<ogra_> mterry, i fear not, stgraber might know a way
<sergiusens> popey, the data partition isn't formatted if you are already on an upgradeable image
<popey> kk
<stgraber> mterry: you'll need to dd some extra space at the end of /userdata/system.img, then do a resize2fs
<ogra_> stgraber, we should provide a tool for that ;)
<ogra_> once we have all that spare time and dont know what else to do ;)
<stgraber> right :)
<ogra_> Hashcode, you need /system mounted
<mterry> :-/
<ogra_> Hashcode, there should be logs in  a) /var/log/lxc/ and b) in /var/log/uptstart/
<Hashcode> yeah I'm looking through the upstart logs now
<ogra_> Hashcode, there is an lxc-android-boot upstart job that creates an fstab entry for /system usually (if your partition label is known)
<Hashcode> it kept looking for my udev rules
<ogra_> ah, yeah
<Hashcode> I didn't realize it needed to go into /usr/lib/lxc-android-config/
<ogra_> yeah, it would be better if we could  just generate them on the fly from ueventd.rc ...
<ogra_> but sadly android isnt very reliable in that area, it chowns and cmods files in /dev all the time from its init scripts
<Hashcode> ah
<Hashcode> also seeing some mountd-proc errors
<Hashcode> "chmod: cannot access '/proc/slabinfo': No such file or directory"
<Hashcode> so I need to turn that on in the kernel
<ogra_> which means human intervention is needed to adjust the stuff manually
<Hashcode> I think I have slub currently
<ogra_> ah, yeah
<ogra_> heh, that looks like someone pulled the plug in oakland
<Bray90820_> Why would i get a status 7 error while trying to install a phablet flash
<Bray90820_> sorry if i said that wrong
<sergiusens> Bray90820_, what do you mean?
<Bray90820_> i am trying to install ubuntu touch but but it fails with status 7
<Bray90820_> using the phablet flash method
<sergiusens> Bray90820_, what are you running?
<Bray90820_> what phone?
<Bray90820_> sergiusens: do you mean what phone
<sergiusens> Bray90820_, I'm not sure what you mean with _method_
<Bray90820_> Phablet flash
<Bray90820_> do you know what phablet flash is
<sergiusens> Bray90820_, phablet-flash with no arguments doesn't work
<sergiusens> Bray90820_, yes, my name is on most of the commits
<Bray90820_> what do you meanby that
<sergiusens> Bray90820_, what are you running? phablet-flash ubuntu-system; phablet-flash cdimage-touch ?
<sergiusens> Bray90820_, can you pastebin the output logs?
<Bray90820_> from cwm?
<sergiusens> Bray90820_, let's start from scratch, can you tell me exactly what you are doing, step by step and be very verbose?
<Bray90820_> I downloading the ubuntu cdimag and the cm 10.1 image i needed and put them on my SD card I boot my phone into CWM wipe data flash cm 10.1 everything wrks fine  then I try to flash the ubuntu cdimg and i fails with status 7
<Henk_> hey guys, Ive messed up my nexus 4 and just have the bootloader left...it doesnt let me add any custom software by sideload and it wont boot ubuntu tough after factory reset... any ideas?
<sergiusens> Bray90820_, so you are not really using phablet-flash at all
<Bray90820_> the cdimage can't be installed through cwm
<Bray90820_> ?
<sergiusens> Byeither that or expand on this " then I try to flash the ubuntu cdimg and i fails with status 7"
<Bray90820_> i go install zip from sd card select ubuntu cdimage it tries to fkash it but then it stops with status 7
<sergiusens> Bray90820_, did you flash the device zip first and then the ubuntu zip?
<sergiusens> Bray90820_, so to confirm, you are not using phablet-flash or _the_ phablet-flash method
<Bray90820_> i assume by device zip you mean the cm zip
<sergiusens> Bray90820_, no, unless you got it from one of the ports
<sergiusens> Bray90820_, this is not an android add-on
<Bray90820_> sergiusens: on the wiki it gves me the cm image and the cdimage
<sergiusens> Bray90820_, which device?
<sergiusens> Bray90820_, and wiki link
<Bray90820_> it's the tmobile g2/HTC vision/desire z
<Bray90820_> it's labeled as desire z on the wiki
<Bray90820_> and as to my knowledge i need to flash the cm image first then the ubuntu image
<Bray90820_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Hashcode> ogra_ I can see my system part get mounted, but when init.*.rc runs all my services are coming back "cannot find '/system/vendor/bin/pvrsrvinit', disabling 'pvrsrvinit'".. seems like something isn't mapping correctly?
<Henk_> could someone help me out with a backup.ab for a nexus 4?
<sergiusens> Bray90820_, have you tried phablet-flash community --wipe -d vision
<sergiusens> Bray90820_, like stated here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/flipped_vision
<Bray90820_> I have not
<Bray90820_> I prob should
<Bray90820_> how would i d the phablet-flash community --wipe -d vision
<Bray90820_> Could i just format /data and/cache
<Bray90820_> sergiusens: Could i just format /data and/cache
<Bray90820_> Here is something i never thought about
<Bray90820_> maybe the Desire z version doesn't work on the G2
<Bray90820_> Anyways i'm gonna get going
<Bray90820_> see you later
<bzoltan> chwatson: I made a .click with Zoltan instead of Zoltán and it works fine
<fishscene> Just flashed my Nexus 7. VERY pleased to see the screen flashing issue has been resolved. I can't seem to find the bug report, so I'd like to say Thanks to the person(s) who resolved that issue. \:D/
<Hashcode> ogra_ how do I adb into the android shell now?
<kirkland> popey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6320803/
<popey> kirkland: thats quite an old image
<ogra_> thats no system image
<kirkland> popey: so there's no apt-get upgrade that can take me from there to GA?
<Hashcode> ogra_ I think I have most of this working, but /system fails to mount in the lxc, and I can't seem to adb into  the container to see whats up
<popey> kirkland: no, you need to reflash
<kirkland> popey: okay, so I should just blast this one entirely and start anew?
<kirkland> lovely
<ogra_> Hashcode, /system/bin/logcat works from ubuntu
<popey> yeah, phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel trusty
<ogra_> kirkland, apt and dpkg are dead technology on the phone :P
<Hashcode> ogra_ right all of the services in the lxc are stopped because the bins can't be found (during init)
<popey> \o/ killing all the things
<Hashcode> Oct 28 21:37:07 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [    7.263304] fs_mgr: Cannot mount filesystem on /dev/block/mmcblk0p11 at /system
<Hashcode> Oct 28 21:37:07 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [    7.263335] init: fs_mgr_mount_all returned an error
<kirkland> ogra_: I know, I was kidding about that :-)
<ogra_> we only use them to build the image ...
<Hashcode> ogra_ but /system is mounted by ubuntu
<kirkland> popey: trusty?  why not saucy?
<Hashcode> so on the android side, it's "waiting for Surfaceflinger" etc.
<ogra_> Hashcode, right ... hmm
<Hashcode> I think the boot process removes the adbd binary in android side
<Hashcode> And that's why I'm having an issue connecting to it
<Hashcode> on 5555, etc
<ogra_> Hashcode, yes, you can move the code snippet out of the way in /var/lib/lxc/android/pre-start.d/
<Hashcode> ah ok
<popey> kirkland: saucy is dead to us ㋛
<popey> kirkland: saucy will almost certainly get near-zero updates, trusty will get near-daily updates
<kirkland> popey: okay, so once I'm on that, I should be able to update it easily?
<popey> yes, over the air updates
<ogra_> kirkland, yeah, the GUI offers you OTA updates regulary
<kirkland> popey: ogra_: great, thanks guys!
<popey> np
<kirkland> popey: I'm flashed, rebooting
<kirkland> ruh roh
<kirkland> ERROR:phablet-flash:Command 'adb push /home/kirkland/Downloads/phablet-flash/imageupdates/pool/ubuntu-a542f511e5de48d2172a80244671b15a76a085eb6d69f16a473c514a9a4c524f.tar.xz /cache/recovery/' returned non-zero exit status 1
<popey> is your device attached?
 * popey pages sergiusens 
<fishscene> I read the conversation and I'm a bit confused. I regularly flash my device using the development channel - is that the one that is being updated on a near-daily basis?
<popey> fishscene: you dont need to flash it clean each day
<popey> in system settings -> update you can over the air update
<kirkland> popey: yeah;  it powered itself off;  I just powered it back on, and it's hanging on the google logo
<popey> you _can_ flash cleanly of course
<popey> kirkland: phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel trusty -b
<popey> try that
<fishscene> I don't - just once a week, usually on Friday. But I'd like to tap into the daily.
<ogra_> fishscene, theoretically it is, practically we wait for the first gree image on http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/ before switching the dvel channel to trusty
<ogra_> *green
<popey> kirkland: i have seen it fail without -b before
<kirkland> popey: hmm, into what state do I need to boot my device?
<kirkland> popey: it's no longer booting into Touch, after that failed flash
<fishscene> ok, Thanks!
<ogra_> recovery ... but then you need to use -d mako
<ogra_> (if thats a nexus 4)
<Hashcode> ogra_ is there no way to chroot to the lxc? (can't adbd.. no /system/bin/sh for it)
<ogra_> just copy it in place
<Hashcode> oh I could push it
<kirkland> ogra_: it is a nexus 4
<kirkland> ogra_: I rebooted into recovery
<kirkland> ogra_: and I'm trying "phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel trusty -b -d mako"
<popey> kirkland: working now?
<thomi> barry: commented on your bug report (https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1242835).
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1242835 in Autopilot "Port autopilot script to Python 3" [Undecided,New]
<thomi> barry: think the best thing to do now is to change the bug title to "Port autopilot test suites to python3" and make it affect every touch application in the rdepends list
<thomi> but before we can land that, we need to talk to the CI team to make sure that if we depend on python3-autopilot in those packages that it'll do what we expect
<thomi> I can do that first part.
<barry> thomi: hi!
<thomi> :)
<barry> thomi: just read the comment.  yeah, i'd be willing to help, but as i've mentioned before, i just can't get the test suite to pass in *trunk* on trusty
<barry> (autopilot test suite)
<thomi> we should fix that.
<thomi> I mean, it works for me, so I'd like to know what's going wrong for you
<barry> thomi: it's the protocol mismatch problem.
<thomi> what does 'dpkg -l | grep autopilot' show?
<barry> ii  autopilot-desktop                                           1.3.1+13.10.20131003.1-0ubuntu1            all          Autopilot support for the ubuntu Desktop platform
<barry> ii  libautopilot-gtk:amd64                                      1.3+13.10.20130628-0ubuntu1                amd64        Makes GTK+ applications introspectable by autopilot.
<barry> ii  libautopilot-qt                                             1.3+13.10.20130814-0ubuntu1                amd64        This project makes Qt applications introspectable by autopilot.
<barry> ii  python-autopilot                                            1.3.1+13.10.20131003.1-0ubuntu1            all          Utility to write and run integration tests easily
<barry> ii  python-autopilot-trace                                      1.3.1+13.10.20131003.1-0ubuntu1            amd64        Support for tracing in autopilot
<barry> ii  python-autopilot-vis                                        1.3.1+13.10.20131003.1-0ubuntu1            all          The visualisation application for Autopilot.
<barry>  
<barry> so yeah, they look like 1.3.1's
<thomi> yeah, that's the problem
<thomi> barry: if you feel like using the ppa, add ppa:autopilot/experimental
<barry> thomi: maybe the 1.4 versions aren't in trusty yet?
<thomi> I expected autopilot 1.4 to land in trusty already, but that's been held up
<thomi> yeah
<barry> thomi: okay, that makes perfect sense then.  the ppa has all the 1.4 versions?
<thomi> correct
<thomi> I believe that the problems we had that were preventing 1.4 from landing in trusty have been resolved
<thomi> I need to follow that up this week to see what's happening there
<barry> thomi: cool.  for now i'll add the ppa and re-run the tests, but i'm sure the results will be better.  just ping me when you know what's up with the 1.4's landing in trusty (as soon as i see them, i'll delete the ppa)
<thomi> will do.
<Hashcode> ogra_ so android lxc mount on system is failing "mount: Device or resource busy" have you heard of that?
<barry> thomi:
<barry> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/autopilot/experimental/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<barry>  
<barry> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/autopilot/experimental/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<barry>  
<thomi> nuts - that's right, sorry - the PPA hasn't been seeded yet. pitti found that, and I forgot to follow up
<thomi> just asking the CI folks to poke that PPA
<barry> thomi: okay, no worries.  i'll let you sort all that out.  i'm nearing eod anyway :)
<thomi> OK, lets talk tomorrow as well then
<barry> thomi: +1
<popey> kirkland: success?
<sr20dett> Is there an irc app for ubuntu touch?
<sr20dett> I dont see on in the core apps
<popey> sr20dett: no
<sergiusens> popey, sorry; was afk, still need me?
<popey> dont think so
<popey> kirkland was having problems flashing his device
 * popey enters S3
<Hashcode> ogra_ what process mounts /system on ubuntu side?
<Hashcode> seems like maybe I'm missing something that bind mounts these to the lxc rootfs
<Hashcode> Are there any repo changes for the trusty build?  Like do I need to reinit against a different manifest?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-10-29
<kaendfinger> :) I have Ubuntu Touch installed
<kaendfinger> I think lol
<kaendfinger> The only problem is it is stuck at the "Google (Unlocked)" thing
<kaendfinger> I was able to adb shell into it
<kaendfinger> Busybox
<kaendfinger> I assume its not actually booting into Touch yet?
<FFForever> Hey hey. Has anyone successfully gotten ubuntu touch to work on the sgs4?
<pitti> thomi, barry: I did seed one autopilot PPA, but not the experimental one
<Guest57686> ive tried automatically installing ubuntu touch to mako now, and manually, but they both get stuck on boot at the google logo
<Guest57686> can you use the volume rocker to wake the screen in touch?
<RAOF> Guest57686: Empirically, no.
<Guest57686> Thanks RAOF . thats going to be a problem then because i dont have a power button
<AskUbuntu> Installing PPA:phablet | http://askubuntu.com/q/367714
<mau> hi every body
<mau> can anyone give me an idea where i can get and buy ubuntu phone?
<dddddddddddddddd> http://www.n4checker.com/ Australia: IN STOCK!
<pitti> anyone with a maguro here? Can you please send me the output of "uname -r"? (I'd like to verify it actually ends with "-maguro")
<ogra_> pitti, root@ubuntu-phablet:/# uname -r
<ogra_> 3.0.0-3-maguro
<pitti> ogra_: danke
<kapiteined> hi all, will the nexus 5 be supported by ubuntu?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Internet Day! :-D
<mardy> cjwatson: FYI: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1245826
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1245826 in click (Ubuntu) "Allow applying a hook to multiple files" [Undecided,New]
<blaze> hello
<NeO_Sk8eR> hey all, i'm having some trouble building utouch for HTC One, anyone free to give me hand?
<NeO_Sk8eR> gettint stuck here make: *** No rule to make target `/home/namir/Desktop/htcone/out/target/product/m7ul/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libaudioamp_intermediates/export_includes', needed by `/home/namir/Desktop/htcone/out/target/product/m7ul/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/audio.primary.msm8960_intermediates/import_includes'.  Stop
<NeO_Sk8eR> if i create that folder, it fails with same error, same folder but libaudioamp.so
<davmor2> Morning all
<otaku> may i ask a question? is 12.10 support the ubuntu phone OS install?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: is it by design/normal that when we have anchorToKeyboard: true and the keyboard is showing, people can still pull up the toolbar from just above the keyboard ? it really looks and feels weird
<nerochiaro> zsombi: also i see that the Page has an header property but it's deprecated. what's the right way to access the header now ? (to know its height and if it's currently visible etc)
<zsombi> t1mp: ^
<zsombi> nerochiaro: anchorToKeyboard is where?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: mainview
<zsombi> nerochiaro: ah, that one :)... well, that's more for the design, I'd say. it's weird to me, but if they want it like that...
<nerochiaro> zsombi: ok, if you're sure design is fine with it then i'm ok too
<crocket> hi
<crocket> What will be the display server/compositor of ubuntu touch on phones and tablets?
<crocket> X, wayland, or something else?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: also any news on all these weird textChanged events ?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: not there yet, I've been busy with some minor IMA fixes
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i think i found a case when it's happeneing even wihtout the OSK visible
<zsombi> nerochiaro: the onTextChanged?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i'll try to make a minimal test case and attach it to the bug
<nerochiaro> zsombi: yes
<ogra_> crocket, it is Mir (since a while already)
<t1mp> nerochiaro: the idea is that you don't need to know whether the header is visible. its all automatic
<nerochiaro> t1mp: but what if i do need to know ? in my case the header sometimes pop up on top of a list item that's being edited
<t1mp> nerochiaro: well there is the __propagated.header property that has the header
<t1mp> (propagated because it is propagated to the pages from the mainview)
<nerochiaro> t1mp: hmm, ok, ugly but i guess that's what i need to use. i'll try to avoid it
<t1mp> nerochiaro: yeah I propose you use that now.
<nerochiaro> t1mp: ok, thanks
<t1mp> nerochiaro: perhaps when you have the stuff working and you know what you need exactly from the header (+use cases) you can report a bug with a feature request
<t1mp> nerochiaro: if you are trying to work around this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1202277 then don't worry about it, I am working on it
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1202277 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[MainView] positioning & clipping don't take into account ListView.header's height at startup" [Critical,In progress]
<crocket> Mir
<crocket> I think Mark Shutterworth is making a mistake.
<nerochiaro> t1mp: no, it's not that bug. but thanks for the heads up
<ogra_> mzanetti, fyi, tagesschau.de app is in the store
<ogra_> (still ~10 more news apps to come, i have a scritp now)
<mzanetti> ogra_: nice :)
<mzanetti> ogra_: any success regarding the scrolling issue?
<ogra_> mzanetti, nope, and the qml wrapper doesnt work
<pandinus> hello to all
<mzanetti> ogra_: do you have some example that shows the issue?
<ogra_> (well, it works, but you cant have a back button or any other nav objects and there is no way to tell it to open external links in the browser)
<mzanetti> ogra_: I could add that for you if you want
<pandinus> i got a question regarding installing ubuntu touch on my nexus 4
<ogra_> mzanetti, hmm
<ogra_> mzanetti, i'm basing off darkers howto from http://daker.me/2013/10/package-your-webapp-for-ubuntu-touch.html
<ogra_> (and the scrolling is exactly the same as in the browser with that)
<mzanetti> ogra_: ok, perfect. I'll give it a shot later on and paste you over some code for the toolbar and the browser launching
<ogra_> cool !
<ogra_> davmor2, already tried r8 on maguro ?
<davmor2> ogra_: r8 why's my image still on 5 then
 * ogra_ has the feeling it is more responsive, but i'm not usre thats just wishful thinking 
<ogra_> davmor2, oh, you are not on proposed i guess
<davmor2> ogra_: I used system-inmage-cli to up dat I've had one ota from 4 to 5 and no more
<ogra_> yeah, i didnt publish anything after 5 yet
<ogra_> if 8 is good on the dashboard i'll push that one out
<pitti> so, my dear friends
<davmor2> ogra_: is phablet flash working now or do I still need to use system-image-cli
<ogra_> for what ?
<pitti> I wasted two days trying to understand adn reproduce our CI infrastructure and fix my tests only to find out that nothing is broken in them -- it's the unity-next PPA which breaks messaging-app
<ogra_> you should use phablet-flash only for the initial flashing
<davmor2> ogra_: to get to 8 without wiping all my data
<popey> OTA update
<pitti> boiko, awe_: ^
<ogra_> you would need to switch channels to get r8
<popey> you should be on trusty-proposed surely?
<davmor2> popey: there is none past OTA
<popey> depends on your channel
<pitti> boiko: so I think https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/messaging-app/phonesim-tests/+merge/191121 is ready for landing
<pitti> boiko: if for nothing else, then for holding back whatever breaks messaging-app in the unity-daily PPA (which hasn't landed in trusty yet)
<awe_> pitti, ?
<pitti> awe_: hey, how are you? made it safely to Oakland?
<davmor2> ogra_: right so can I use system-image-cli to do that or is phablet-flash fixed so it doesn't wipe data now?
<awe_> pitti, I'm good
<awe_> ! in oakland
<ogra_> davmor2, i dont think it is ...
<ogra_> davmor2,  system-image-cli --channel trusty-proposed -b 0
<pitti> awe_: who is the main reviewer for messaging-app, is that boiko too?
<ogra_> and respectively with --channel trusty -b 0 if you want to go back
<awe_> yes, I don't even know how to spell QML
<awe_> ;D
<pitti> awe_: no, my point was, it took me so long to land these effing tests because they keep proving crashes in mir and unity, and regressions in the unity-next PPA
<kirkland> popey: ogra_: thanks guys, your instructions worked, I'm upgraded ;-)
<awe_> ah, that sucks
<pitti> awe_: whereas, we would have found out about these regresiosn/crashes and wouldnt't have gotten them in the first place if we had had the tests in trunk months ago :)
<kirkland> popey: ogra_: now, I incorrectly entered my wifi password, and I can't figure out how to delete/edit/update it
<ogra_> kirkland, yay
<awe_> pitti, ack
<awe_> kirkland, ;)
<awe_> kirkland, delete the NM connection file
<ogra_> kirkland, hmm, it should just ask again on the next connection attempt
<davmor2> ogra_: running now
<pitti> awe_: but anyway, PS jenkins rejects them on amd64, but I still think we should land them now due to that (as they work fine in trusty, it's teh PPA which breaks them)
<awe_> it's in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<awe_> no UI to do that yet
<ogra_> awe_, shouldnt you just get a new snap decision to  enter it again if you try to connect and it is wrong ?
<awe_> it's *supposed* to be fixed for 14.04, but currently no UI to edit NM connections on touch
 * ogra_ saw that before here 
<awe_> ogra_, yea...sure
<kirkland> awe_: howdy!
<awe_> first of all, for older WEP APs the only way to tell that the pw is bad, is you never get an IP address from DHCP
<awe_> ogra_, it's basically a timeout style operation
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> i have WPA2 here
<sil2100> charles: ping!
<daker> hi ogra_ question, does games coded with unity3d work on the phone ?
<ogra_> daker, i think you need to ship everything yoou need for this in the click ... but beyond that i dont see why not
<ogra_> pure GLES stuff should just work
<sergiusens> ogra_, my mind is blank, what was the android-chroot command again? or is it gone?
<ogra_> gone :)
<sergiusens> ogra_, reason?
<ogra_> people mistook it for a real chroot all the time
<ogra_> which it isnt
<ogra_> you are not actually inside the container ... it just chroots into the fs
<ogra_> sergiusens, the proper fix would be to have lxc-console work, but i think stgraber said that wont be possible for us
<ogra_> since we dont actually have a real console in android
<sergiusens> ogra_, hmm, too bad, it worked well enough for me; was that in lxc-android-config?
<ogra_> (which this command wants to connect to))
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> just grab it out of the tree from a former revision
<sergiusens> ogra_, yup, that's why I asked :-)
<ogra_> i didnt see a way how to actually make it enter the init session, else i would have kept it around ... with the potential to be fixed at some poiunt
<stgraber> ogra_: well, you could use one of my patched kernels and use lxc-attach
<stgraber> a bit outdated though: https://github.com/stgraber/linux/tree/mako-lxc
<ogra_> stgraber, why cant we ship that patch (at least until FF) in our kernels ?
<stgraber> I have mako and manta patched that way, grouper and maguro were too old to get a clean cherry-pick
<ogra_> ah
<stgraber> ogra_: it's a rather big patchset even for mako and manta: https://github.com/stgraber/linux/commits/mako-lxc :)
<ogra_> oh, ok
<boiko> pitti: for messaging and dialer apps, it is usually me and salem_ reviewing MRs
<pitti> boiko: ack; tiago pinged me about it, seems he has a handle on that one
<pitti> boiko: but I'll have to re-do that exercise again for the pending https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/dialer-app/enable-phonesim-tests/+merge/191248, so for load balancing I might ping you next time :)
<boiko> pitti: yep, that's fine
<charles> sil2100: pong!
<ogra_> seb128, Laney, system-settings is very crashy for me with the latest image, i found http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/_usr_bin_system-settings.32011.crash in /var/crash ...
<seb128> ogra_, hey
<seb128> ogra_, nothing changed in system-settings since saucy, got to be a bug in some other parts of the stack
<ogra_> hey, enjoying the sprint ?
<seb128> yes! ;-)
<ogra_> seb128, yeah, other apps semm impacted too, but thats the only crash file i have :)
<sil2100> charles: hi! I wanted to know something related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1233176
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233176 in Ubuntu Clock App "Alarm notifications do not appear when an alarm is triggered" [Critical,Triaged]
<sil2100> charles: is this fixed? How is it supposed to work now?
<kenvandine> i wonder if that crash is related to any qt libs updated without rebuilds
<kenvandine> has any of the qt libs been updated in trusty?
<seb128> kenvandine, That's Madness!
<ogra_> kenvandine, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20131029.changes and http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20131029.1.changes
<ogra_> the image before was fine
<seb128> ogra_, people is not responding, can't look at those
<seb128> oh, now it does
<kenvandine> ogra_, image 8?
<kenvandine> ogra_, i just updated, not crashing for me
<ogra_> kenvandine, mako or maguro ?
<kenvandine> mako
<seb128> ogra_, how do you reproduce the issue? is that happening on start?
<ogra_> kenvandine, if i tap around a bit it eventually just vanishes off the screen here
<kenvandine> ok... /me taps
<ogra_> going here and there
<seb128> it got to be a mir issue
<seb128> kgunn, ^
<ogra_> i had a few occurences where going to the battery panel was a pretty reliable crasher
<ogra_> but later it didnt crash there anymore
<ogra_> though it looks definitely like a more general issue ... i even manage to get the browser to crash here
<kgunn> kdub: ^ can you try ?
<kenvandine> ogra_, finally crashed..
<charles> sil2100: looks like it should be in 13.10 now, it landed in indicator-datetime/13.10 in r277 and 13.10.0+13.10.20131023.2-0ubuntu1 was r280
<kenvandine> took lots of clicking around
<kgunn> ogra_: so you are reporting the crash ?
<ogra_> kenvandine, strat it again, it gets more unsteable with each new start i think
<kenvandine> interesting
<ogra_> kgunn, well, i'm not sure against what :)
<ogra_> kgunn, apps crash randomly
<kdub> kgunn,  try what?
<charles> sil2100: so, when an appointment is reached, there will be a snap decision that pops up, with two options, Dismiss and Show
<kgunn> kdub: try image8 on mako
<kenvandine> not starting now... well i get the famous white screen
<kenvandine> could just be apport pegging my system slowing it down though
<ogra_> kenvandine, yeah, popey  seems to get that for music app on his install
<charles> sil2100: and if Show is chosen, the first alarm url associated with that appointment is launched
<kenvandine> load over 9
<ogra_> wow
<ogra_> get gloves !
<kdub> kgunn, i'll try... will take some time to save my work there and reflash though, stay tuned
<kgunn> kdub: ogra_ is thinking he sees "new" crashing....but not sure exactly what
<kdub> kgunn, why do we think mir? :)
<kgunn> kdub:  :)  ....you know how it goes
<kenvandine> well mir just landed
<seb128> kdub, kgunn: because that's basically the only thing that changed on images this week
<seb128> and the bug happen after some screen tapping
<ogra_> kgunn, kdub http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20131029.changes and http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20131029.1.changes
<ogra_> thats the set of changed packages
<kgunn> kdub: seb128 ...sorry gotta pay attention to other things right now
<ogra_> between the last working and the non working image
<kenvandine> ogra_, you are right... it is easier to crash a second time
<kenvandine> weird how it was more stable until the first crash
<ogra_> yep
<kenvandine> makes it feel less like it's the app
<ogra_> yeah, which cant really be
<sil2100> charles: sorry, got preempted to something else, ok so it's when you set-up an Alarm?
<kenvandine> ogra_, yup... clicking around in dialer-app made it crash too
<ogra_> right
<kenvandine> so it seems like all apps
<sil2100> charles: since I was using trunk on my device, set-up an alarm, waited until the time comes and nothing happened
<ogra_> yeah
<charles> sil2100: let me do some testing with it today and see what results I get. It was working for me right before the release, but it was very last-minute code
<charles> sil2100: by virtue of its timing, I'd hold it with more suspicion than usual
<kenvandine> ogra_, so dialer-app didn't really crash... it  isn't showing as running in the shell but the process is still running (since unity-mir) doesn't kill/suspend it
<Saviq> seb128, where does settings app change the locale in?
<kenvandine> but dialer-app is using 99% cpu
<kenvandine> and i can't launch it again
<ogra_> kenvandine, hmm, unity perhaps then
<kenvandine> kgunn, ^^
<seb128> Saviq, ~/.pam_environment
<seb128> Saviq, why?
<kenvandine> ogra_, i think the exception to keep it running is in unity-mir
<Saviq> seb128, I need to put pl_PL in there ;)
<ogra_> ah
<seb128> Saviq, well, if it's not listed it's because it's not possible
<Saviq> seb128, I know, I'll manage ;)
<kenvandine> QProcess: Destroyed while process ("echo") is still running.
<seb128> Saviq, locale -a to see the available locale, without the language-pack-base-pl you can't use that locale
<kenvandine> in the upstart log for dialer-app
<ogra_> ricmm, ^^^
<Saviq> seb128, I know, have installed already
<seb128> Saviq, well, the right solution is to go in write mode and install the langpack, that should make it be listed in the UI as well
<seb128> and it's not listed in system settings?
<seb128> weird
<Saviq> seb128, ah, didn't check
<Saviq> seb128, it did!
<Saviq> seb128, didn't know it's dynamic, thanks!
<seb128> Saviq, yw
<ogra_> ricmm, could you take a look at image #8 ? apps randomly crash with that ... seems kenvandine can trace it down to unity-mir
 * Saviq needs to do a lot of translations
<seb128> Saviq, yeah it's dynamic, attente did a good job there ;-)
<seb128> ogra_, kdub, kgunn, kenvandine: got a stracktrace for the .crash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6324911/
<seb128> looks like mir issues
<seb128> or boost...
<melvster> how hard is it to run desktop apps on an ubuntu touch ... let's say I have a long term goal to run a browser like opera ... how feasible would that be?
<kdub> seb128, thanks
<kdub> seb128, can we file a mir bug about it? seems mir-related enough
<seb128> kdub, sure
<ricmm> ogra_: sure they are crashing? might be oom
<ricmm> I heard they only crash when out of view
<ogra_> ricmm, oh ? did that change ?
<kenvandine> seb128, kdub, ogra_: bug 1245958
<ubot5> bug 1245958 in unity-mir "Apps crash with image 8" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1245958
<ricmm> might be a misinterpretation of oom actually making the kill
<ogra_> ricmm, no, they vanish underneath my fingers
<ricmm> oh
<ricmm> then thats a bug :)
<ricmm> might be related to a change that landed in Mir
<ricmm> about client buffer swapping
<ogra_> yeah, see what kenvandine posted
<ricmm> considering the shell doesnt seem to be affected
<kenvandine> ricmm, and with dialer-app, it disappears but the process never dies
<ricmm> I will put my first-take blame on that
<kenvandine> but it pegs the cpu
<ricmm> sounds like mir
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> i filed it against unity-mir, please change that as needed
<ricmm> I dont know the exact commit but my recommendation is to ping duflu
<ricmm> and check ifhe can confirm that
<ricmm> perhaps try with a rollback of it, unity-mir and platform-api havent changed so you could rollback and give it a shot
<ricmm> the bumps there are to match the mir abi bumps
<kdub> alan_g, alf_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/6324911/
<davmor2> ogra_: so image 8 is smoother
<ogra_> but totally broken
<ogra_> see above
<alan_g> kdub: context?
<kdub> alan_g, applications are aborting on image8, thought you might know what may have changed in the client rpc code
<davmor2> ogra_: shuggin fashin shuggin fashin dick dastardly
<alan_g> kdub: that looks a bit strange - MirSurface::next_buffer() is not being called from the Mir API - I'll have to dig into the code...
<kdub> yeah, i haven't seen it yet, will try to pin the scenario down
<kdub> unless someone here already knows the scenario that makes it happen reliably
<ogra_> use the system-settings, tap around in it for a while, see it vanish
<ogra_> it isnt reliably reproducable ... seems ot happen to every app after a while
<alan_g> kdub: Hmm ClientSurfaceInterpreter::driver_returns_buffer() has a call to surface.next_buffer() - I guess this is another thread where someone forgot about handling exceptions.
<alan_g> It's a bit late in today for me to dig into now. But if you can get a complete stack trace I'll investigate in the morning.
<kdub> alan_g, sure
<alan_g> kdub: Maybe this is the problem alf just noticed/fixed - https://code.launchpad.net/~afrantzis/mir/remove-client-rpc-timeout/+merge/193094
<kdub> alan_g, maybe...
<thomi> barry: trusty AP packages should now be avaialble in the ppa:autopilot/experimental PPA.
<barry> thomi: fantastic, thanks
<thomi> barry: no worries, I think pitti did the actual work :)
<thomi> but I'm happy to take the credit :)
<barry> thomi: :)  it'll probably be tomorrow before i take a look
<robert_ancell> ogra_, what is the magic command to update my phone to trusty?
<ogra_> robert_ancell, system-image-cli -c trusty -b 0
<ogra_> if you want to see whats going on, add -v
<ogra_> (else it has no output at all)
<robert_ancell> ogra_, thanks
<barry> and --dry-run if you want to see what it'll do
<robert_ancell> ah, was trying -u instead of -b here
<ogra_> barry, bah, lame avoiding the risk takes out all excitement :P
<barry> robert_ancell: yeah, that's a turd (no-op) option.  removed in the next release. ;)
<barry> ogra_: :)
<robert_ancell> ogra_, FileNotFoundError: http://system-image.ubuntu.com/pool/ubuntu-a542f511e5de48d2172a80244671b15a76a085eb6d69f16a473c514a9a4c524f.tar.xz:NETWORK ERROR
<ogra_> woah
<robert_ancell> ogra_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6325242/
<ogra_> robert_ancell, sounds like some proxy messup ... i can wget the file here
<robert_ancell> ok
<ogra_> barry, ^^^
<stgraber> blame IS (assuming you are at the sprint) :)
<ogra_> or am i wrong ?
<robert_ancell> I can wget from my laptop, but not from the phone
<barry> that's an error coming from the ubuntu-download-manager
<robert_ancell> actually, I can also manually wget from my phone too
<robert_ancell> I am at the sprint
<ogra_> fun
<ogra_> isnt kirkland there too ?
<robert_ancell> I think so
<barry> i think u-d-m logs to syslog.  you should check to see if anything shows up there
<ogra_> i know he did the exact same procedure yesterday
<ogra_> ask him what network he was on then :)
<barry> and maybe ping mandel if he's around
<kirkland> ogra_: i'm at home, waiting on a baby :)
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> 'mericans reproduce often... 'mericans reproduce fast :)
<ogra_> *g*
<kenvandine> haha
<ogra_> congrats too :)
<kirkland> ogra_: thanks!
<robert_ancell> I might just phablet-flash if no-one wan't to debug this - what's the command for that to get trusty?
<ogra_> note that will wipe your data
<robert_ancell> that's fine
<ogra_> phablet-flash ubuntu-system -c trusty
<robert_ancell> ta
<ogra_> (or --channel trusty if you like long options)
<robert_ancell> -c is not in my version
<robert_ancell> but --channel is
<sergiusens> robert_ancell, add a --boostrap to that
<robert_ancell> ok
<sergiusens> robert_ancell, ogra_ if you want to keep data bzr branch lp:phablet-tools and do it from there
<sergiusens> without the --bootstrap of course
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> i would have pointed robert_ancell to you as a potential test victim ... but he didnt want to keep his data
<seb128> mardy, still around?
<AskUbuntu> Is there any way to run Ubuntu Touch 1.0 in VirtualBox? | http://askubuntu.com/q/368014
<AskUbuntu> clock disappeared on Ubuntu Touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/368017
<Vyom> hmm
<Vyom> Does Alex gets the point of "its extremely buggy"
<davmor2> ogra_: does that mean we can expect another version today?
<ogra_> davmor2, not really ... we'll have to wait until there is a fix or someone rolled back the breakage
<davmor2> ogra_: fair enough :)
<Laney> cjwatson: For getting the desktop file from the click manifest, is it always going to be "hooks" → title → "desktop"?
<balloons> iBelieve, ping
<iBelieve> balloons, pong
<balloons> iBelieve, so I'm working on fixing the filemanager ap tests
<balloons> it seems there is indeed a bug in phone mode
<balloons> cut/copy doesn't work for files or folders
<iBelieve> balloons, that's strange
<balloons> on my trusty phone the option doesn't exist. trying it manually, no go
<iBelieve> balloons, the paste option should show up when a file is on the clipboard. If it doesn't, something isn't working with the clipboard
<iBelieve> balloons, unfortunately I don't have a device to try fiddling around with it.
<balloons> iBelieve, I was just looking in FolderListpage.qml
<balloons> is that the place to look? ;-)
<balloons> basically as you say if there is something there it the option should exist
<iBelieve> balloons, yes, that is the place to look. The paste option should show up if pageModel.clipboardUrlsCounter > 0
<balloons> can we debug it somehow?
<iBelieve> balloons, lines 229-245
<balloons> I do have a phone in front of me ;-)
<balloons> how about the placing on the clipboard piece?
<iBelieve> balloons, FolderListView.qml, lines 100 - 121
<balloons> looks like folderlistview has that.. so I'll check the log to see if it gets there
<iBelieve> balloons, btw, it works on the desktop, so it is something wrong on the phone
<cjwatson> Laney: believe so
<cjwatson> Laney: well, there's been some discussion of "hooks" -> "applications" or some such but assume yes for now
<Laney> cjwatson: mmkay
<iBelieve> balloons, I'm back again. My battery died :(
<balloons> iBelieve,
<iBelieve> balloons, ?
<balloons> iBelieve, sorry just trying to figure out how to debug this
<iBelieve> balloons, can you run it from the terminal?
<balloons> yes i think so
<balloons> I just don't see
<balloons> found it ;-)
<balloons> sergiusens, what's the best way to run a phone app from the terminal?
<balloons> I thought just running it with qmlscene would fly, but it doesn't :-)
<sergiusens> balloons, it's a compiled application
<balloons> sergiusens, no, not compiled.. pure qml.
<sergiusens> balloons, since when?
<balloons> sergiusens, lol sorry.. I'm trying to run filemanager, not the dialer or phone app
<sergiusens> balloons, oh
<sergiusens> balloons, start application APP_ID=com.ubuntu.filemanager_filemanager_${version}
<balloons> sergiusens, :-) I knew there was a launcher, I simply couldn't remember, ty
<sergiusens> balloons, np
<balloons> hmm
<balloons> sergiusens, it doesn't seem to like "start application"
<sergiusens> balloons, did you fill in the version?
<sergiusens> balloons, check ~/.cache/upstart/application-click-com.ubuntu.filemanager_filemanager_$version.log
<sergiusens> balloons, also if you reinstalled a click with a newer version you might need to rerun the apparmor hooks
<balloons> I'm trying to run the preinstalled version
<balloons> click doesn't seem to get it though.. it's weird
<balloons> but I'm getting start: Unknown job: application
<sergiusens> balloons, are you root and not phablet?
<balloons> i am indeed root
<sergiusens> balloons, application is a user session job :-)
<balloons> yes I figured as much
<balloons> let me look
<balloons> init-ctl list shows me no such thing
<balloons> initctl list-sessions has 1 upstart session running
<balloons> sergiusens, ^^ thoughts? I'm running trusty build 5
<cyphermox> bfiller: hey. with the fixes for address-book-app, it's worse.
<sergiusens> balloons, I'm not following
<bfiller> cyphermox: really?
<cyphermox> bfiller: when I click a contact for the first time, now that's the only one that ever appears :)
<bfiller> cyphermox: renato_ can you help with cyphermox issue. I tested it and it works for me
<balloons> sergiusens, I believe application should show in the upstart job list right? I don't see it. start application is not a known job
<cyphermox> I checked that I'm running the latest address-book-app, not sure if there are other pieces I should update too
<cyphermox> renato_: ^
<sergiusens> balloons, ah; how are you logging in to phablet
<sergiusens> ?
<balloons> I'm trying from the terminal app, and via adb shell
<balloons> do I need to ssh in ?
<balloons> sergiusens, 66
<balloons> ^^
<sergiusens> balloons, not really, ssh isn't needed
<renato_> cyphermox, we have the fix for that
<sergiusens> balloons, doing adb shell and then sudo -i -u phablet should be enough
<renato_> let me see the status of the MR
<balloons> sergiusens, should I get the latest devel image?
<sergiusens> balloons, if you don't see any upstart application job no apps should launch
<sergiusens> is that the casE?
<sergiusens> if not, build #5 is fine
<cyphermox> renato_: I know, that's landed... that's what I'm trying to test, but it's not working
<renato_> cyphermox, did not land yet
<balloons> wild.. as with everything I rebooted and reshelled in
<cyphermox> renato_: really?
<balloons> I see the application job now
<renato_> cyphermox, https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-app/fix-contact-fetch/+merge/192966
 * balloons scratches head
<cyphermox> err
<renato_> jenkins did not approve it
<renato_> bfiller, could you approve it again?
<cyphermox> ah, I could have sworn it did land... oh well, now at least it's clear
<cyphermox> sorry for the noise ;)
<Hashcode> ogra_ I've been investigating the differences on the loop mount system method.. seems like there are some cmdline params to set for that?
<balloons> iBelieve, ok finally I have something :-)
<iBelieve> balloons, great!
<balloons> let me share with you via paste, 1 min
<balloons> iBelieve, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6325809/. This is me trying to cut and copy a folder into another one
<balloons> CliboardUrlsCounter after copy 0
<balloons> <-- this is bad
<peter-nexus7> hello! is there any way to force/turn on landscape orientation for an app i'm developing on nexus7?
<iBelieve> balloons, that is bad. I'll take a look in minute
<sergiusens> balloons, might mean your session died
<peter-nexus7> it doesn't have to autorotate - just fixed landscape is enough
<balloons> yea.. I was playing around for a long time.. it works now though, so ty sergiusens
<balloons> peter-nexus7, I'm not sure.. mhall119 ^^
<mhall119> peter-nexus7: there is a way to tell the app to auto-rotate, yes, but that may not be working right now on Nexus 7 builds
<peter-nexus7> mhall119: I don't care about auto-rotate - fixed landscape is enough
<mhall119> peter-nexus7: I don't think there is a way to do that, no, the Nexus 7's default orientation is Portrait
<peter-nexus7> even for my own app?
<mhall119> peter-nexus7: there might be some way, but the only options I know of are "Stick to the default orientation" and "Automatically change rotation based on the device's orientation"
<t1mp> peter-nexus7, mhall119 the feature you ask for is work in progress. Should be there next week. You may want to track https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1239760
<peter-nexus7> mhall119 ok - too bad... could you point me to the documentation for auto-rotate that I can start my own investigation from?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239760 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Cannot manually set orientation" [Medium,Confirmed]
<peter-nexus7> t1mp: thanks - that's a usefull information. So this bug states it's currently imposible from QML - is it also the case for Qt C++ code?
<t1mp> peter-nexus7: it is not impossible from QML, but currently don't have it exposed in an easy way in our UITK (for example in the MainView).
<t1mp> peter-nexus7: qml has a Screen variable that you can use for orienting your app.
<t1mp> peter-nexus7: we use the Screen in our OrientationHelper (which is used by MainView, currently only enabling/disabling automatic orientation). See http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/modules/Ubuntu/Components/OrientationHelper.qml how we use it.
<t1mp> peter-nexus7: we like to make it easier if you use our UITK, and for that, the bug is being fixed.
<balloons> iBelieve, any thoughts?
<t1mp> peter-nexus7: sorry, gotta go now. If you need some help you can ping me  tomorrow, or ask someone else from the UITK team. kalikiana is working on that bug (actually, waiting for my review of his merge request)
<mhall119> peter-nexus7: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.Components.MainView/#automaticOrientation-prop
<iBelieve> balloons, sorry, forgot about it. I'm wondering if it has something to do with not being able to access the clipboard under confinement. I just read an email on the mailing list about copy/paste not working (I assume that was with text)
<peter-nexus7> t1mp just to make sure I understand - if I use this Screen variable than I'll be able to manually rotate screen on Nexus7, right?
<balloons> iBelieve, is it an apparmor rule we can add?
<iBelieve> balloons, no idea. I know hardly anything about confinement and apparmor.
<t1mp> peter-nexus7: yes, that is what I think. But we also manipulate it in the MainView (using OrientationHelper), so if you use the Screen variable AND a MainView, they might conflict. So if weird stuff happens, try it in a separate program without a MainView.
<t1mp> peter-nexus7: and I guess when our bug is fixed you can do it in an easier way using the UITK.
<t1mp> peter-nexus7: I think ideally we make it so that you set MainView.automaticOrientation to false, and specify the rotation angle to give you landscape mode. But it is not working yet until the bug is fixed.
<peter-nexus7> t1mp: thanks - I'll try it out. Good to know it's most probably be possible
<t1mp> peter-nexus7: you're welcome.
 * t1mp off now.
<kalikiana> peter-nexus7: once the bug is fixed you can use OrientationHelper { orientationAngle: 90 } like in the example given in the bug report
<kalikiana> the problem is that QML defines "window" whenever it feels it likes to, so the bug is to fix the race condition
<jdstrand> balloons, iBelieve: I don't have any context, but if apparmor is blocking something, you will see a denial in /var/log/syslog. eg: grep DEN /var/log/syslog. if you see a denial that shouldn't be there, please file a but against apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu
<jdstrand> s/a but/a bug/
<balloons> jdstrand, ty for the heads up
<joneblade> hello all!
<balloons> jdstrand, iBelieve i don't see anything in there.. just tried :-)
<joneblade> I have install ubuntu phone os to non-Nexus phone. It's possible?
<balloons> iBelieve, I guess we couldn't patch a fix then as a workaround since it's not going to the cluipboard
<balloons> is there another way to do it?
<joneblade> ERROR:phablet-flash:Unsupported device, autodetect fails device
<iBelieve> balloons, Probably the best thing to do would be to file a bug on the File Manager, attach the logs you have, and let the backend developer, Carlos, know since he probably knows best what is going wrong and how to debug it.
<joneblade> how can you get around this?
<balloons> iBelieve, noted, I'll do it
<iBelieve> balloons, thanks!
<balloons> iBelieve, so assign to whom? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1243854
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1243854 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Paste option is not available in folder_actions_popover" [Medium,Confirmed]
<balloons> I forgot there was a bug already for this :-)
<iBelieve> balloons, I assigned it to Carlos. He is the backend developer
<WebbyIT> What's left of Android in Ubuntu Touch ?
<popey> WebbyIT: not much
<mhall119> WebbyIT: some drivers and kernel stuff, not sure what's in the LXC container anymore
<WebbyIT> popey, mhall119 thanks :)
<mhall119> popey's "not much" is pretty accurate though :)
<WebbyIT> popey, when will we restart to have weekly meeting for core-apps? :)
<mhall119> getting PulseAudio, GStreamer and Mir working has, I think, replaced most of the Android services that were being used
<WebbyIT> I want to improve the calculator :P
<WebbyIT> mhall119, uou, thanks :)
<mhall119> WebbyIT: you don't need to wait for meeting for that :)
<Grumman> hello all
<WebbyIT> mhall119, need design input ;)
<mhall119> ah
<Grumman> i have installed ubuntu mobile on my maco (nexus 4) everything works fine exept the ubuntu desktop feature. I connect it to a monitoe with the slimport adapter but nothing happens..... any suggestions?
<WebbyIT> Grumman, convergence is not ready yet
<balloons> iBelieve, while I have you.. can you look at this in a minute? https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix-ap-tests-with-trusty/+merge/193113
<Grumman> WebbyIT, thank you that explains a lot! :)
<Grumman> Is there any developer version I can use?
<iBelieve> balloons, sure
<Grumman> I soo want it on my test phone!!! :)
<iBelieve> balloons, approved
<WebbyIT> Grumman, afaik, no
<Grumman> :(
<Grumman> thanks a lot for the info!
<WebbyIT> Grumman, yw
<Saviq> Mirv, hey, bug #1244549 would be fixed if we release unity-notifications and notify-osd
<ubot5> bug 1244549 in unity-notifications "unity8 test failures in trusty" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1244549
<Saviq> Mirv, think we could get those released?
<Mirv> Saviq: needs a Landing Asks
<Mirv> Saviq: I added it to Asks, can you check it looks correct? last line
<Saviq> Mirv, +1
<Mirv> thanks
<crocket> Mir
<crocket> If the display server is Mir on ubuntu touch, will X11 applications run on it?
<Mirv> kdub: any update on the unity-mir / app crasher issue?
<Mirv> ie bug #1245958
<ubot5> bug 1245958 in unity-mir "Apps crash with image 8" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1245958
<kdub> Mirv, not yet, messed up my device
<melvster> hi all anyone know how to search for an app?
<melvster> i just got a message that bitcoin is now in the ubuntu touch store
<melvster> but I cant seem to get it
<ulkesh> i know it's not officially supported, but does anyone know if a ubuntu touch build has been made for the nexus 7 2nd gen (2013)?
<melvster> oh ... wasnt connected to wlan
<Mirv> ulkesh: not according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices which hopefully would mention it if someone would be doing the port at the moment
<ulkesh> Mirv: thanks for the info and the link!
<cyphermox> bfiller: so, address-book-app going to be in proposed soonish
<bfiller> cyphermox: great, thanks
<cyphermox> bfiller: however, I was able to make it crash various ways, I filed bug 1246130 about this
<ubot5> bug 1246130 in address-book-app (Ubuntu) "Crashes randomly when selecting contacts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1246130
<bfiller> cyphermox: ok, think it may be related to something in the system - seeing lots of apps crashing in today's proposedd image
<cyphermox> bfiller: and it just died on my for no reason at all
<cyphermox> ok
<bfiller> cyphermox: yup
<cyphermox> alright
<cyphermox> anyway, going to be in proposed soon
<bfiller> sergiusens: ping
<bfiller> sergiusens: what's the process to run autopilot tests for click packages?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-10-30
<mterry> robru, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-seeds/trusty-drop-qtaudioengine/+merge/193166
<robru> mterry, thx
<Mirv> added it to the bug too
<GreySyntax> Hi Guys, does anybody know what order the scripts would need to be run manually to boot trying to work out whats causing a bootloop
<GreySyntax> systemd-udevd is up and /root is already mounted
<AskUbuntu> Is the ubuntu phone filesystem mountable via a usb connection? | http://askubuntu.com/q/368221
<akasoldats> yo, i just wanted say the colors for W-I-P and Perfect are the same here -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/M7
<GreySyntax> akasoldats: last time that dev updated was august, trying to build a new image from scratch atm
<MrWhite> Hey Hey
<MrWhite> Had a quick question if someone wouldn't mind answering
<MrWhite> Is anyone here?
<MrWhite> Any dev's around?
<MrWhite> :(
<RobbyF> sleeping I thinkl.
<MrWhite> yo yo
<MrWhite> Anyone ever get touch on an old Windows tablet?
<MrWhite> Like a slate tab?
<zhangchao> I want to customize ubuntu touch kernel，Should I use linaro or arm-eabi to compile the kernel?
<AskUbuntu> Mobile broadband not connect without unplug and plug | http://askubuntu.com/q/368294
<AlanO_> I have a Nexus 4 running Ubuntu touch 14.04 (r5). Ever since loading 14.04, I haven't been able to connect the device to the QT ide, is this a known issue, or something that I've done wrong?
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu touch 14.04 (r5) QT IDE problem | http://askubuntu.com/q/368302
<jnhghy> Hi, I'm am a ubuntu user (made some small python apps for my ubuntu but I can't say I'm any tech ...) and I have a kind of futuristic question I guess... could it be possible in a not too far future version of ubuntu to send the digital TV signal that I get from my cable company throw wifi and receive it in my ubuntu phone? that can be connected to the TV and me to be able to have a not full-screen window that will show the tv cable stream? does it
<jnhghy> sound doable in a near future or is it too SF?
<diwic> jnhghy, the main problem is DRM - the stuff is encrypted
<diwic> jnhghy, if you have an unencrypted stream I think it should be possible already
<diwic> jnhghy, that said, wifi connections are kind of unstable in terms of latency, at least right now
<RAOF> jnhghy: Depends on what you mean by "digital TV signal"
<jnhghy> RAOF: at this point all I can think of is the signal that I get throw the tv cable...
<RAOF> So, you can't send _that_ straight over wifi, because you need a hardware tuner in order to actually get information out of it :)
<jnhghy> diwic: thanks for the info, the tv unencrypts the signal ... so I'm guessing that at least for a big company that would be doable... I haven't seen the wifi latency to be an issue until you pointed it out... another thing to think at...
<RAOF> But once you've got the mpeg2 out, that works now, at least to an Ubuntu PC.
<RAOF> That's roughly what MythTV and the other TV frontends do.
<jnhghy> RAOF: thanks for the info ... I've checked MythTV, and it's for DVR, the idea of beeing able to switch channels from inside the OS was kinky ...
<AskUbuntu> Can i install Ubuntu Touch on my Samsung Galaxy Note 1 | http://askubuntu.com/q/368349
<Daneil> hi
<Daneil> any1 here?
<Daneil> can someone please help
<AskUbuntu> WhatsApp aviable for Ubuntu Phone? | http://askubuntu.com/q/368360
<Daneil> help!
<Elnogga> hello
<Elnogga> I was wondering how the Ubuntu-touch works with the galaxy S2 i9100?
<ogra_> badly ... the port once was one of the best ones we had, but i think it didnt go forward at some point (i.e. i dont think calls or sms work yet)
<Elnogga> oh ok
<Elnogga> well its my old phone so I wont be using it for calls anyway
<Elnogga> just wanna change OS's
<ogra_> there is some planning going on to have regular porting clinics this cycle, hopefully the ports situation gets better again then
<ogra_> to get a first impression trying the S2 port is surely not worng though ... just keep in mind it is not up to par with i.e. the nexus4 which is fully supported
<ogra_> xnox, whats the reason to make use of any libGL stuff in android ? (nothing on arm should ever use GL, its all GLES)
<RedPandaFox> What is the easiest way to update to the latest nightly? Is the best way still reflashing the latest build, or can we OTA update?
<ogra_> the nexus devices can all do OTA nowadays
<RedPandaFox> Which way is that? Through system settings?
<ogra_> (you just use the GUI tool from the system-settings app to update them)
<ogra_> note, this requires that your initial install was done using ubuntu-system
<ogra_> (the phabelt-flash option that is)
<RedPandaFox> Arh, that is why then. Awesome.
<RedPandaFox> Also what is the best option for contact sync from Google if syncevolutuion wont work?
<RedPandaFox> I use two step authentication on my google
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Orthopaedic Nurses Day! :-D
<TURK> one x in the stable?
<xnox> ogra_: emulator/i386 loads host's libGL.
<ogra_> aaah !
<ogra_> *epiphany*
<xnox> ogra_: which in turn provides accelarated GL, GLESv1, GLESv2 on the guest side, via libGL*_translator.so libs.
<ogra_> yeah
<xnox> =)
<ogra_> i totally forgot about x86 :)
<davmor2> Morning all
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu-touch reverse USB tethering | http://askubuntu.com/q/368433
<nik90> RedPandaFox: you can still googlesync despite two step authentication
<nik90> RedPandaFox: just get an appplication specific password from google and enter that as your password
<nik90> instead of your actual password
<nik90> it is a bunch of random letters generated by google..you should be able to generate one at security.google.com/accounts I think
<w-flo> are the phablet.ubuntu.com repos going to see an update to newer cm code for trusty?
<ogra_> w-flo, there is a sprint goinh on this week where that will get decided
<w-flo> ogra_, thanks! :)
<davmor2> ogra_: morning dude is there a new image yet?
<ogra_> davmor2, not before bug 1245958 is fixed
<ubot5> bug 1245958 in unity-mir "Apps crash with image 8" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1245958
<davmor2> ogra_: right no worries
<RedPandaFox> nik90, awesome! I will give that a go
<pitti> ogra_: didn't you say we'd build trusty images now?
<pitti> ogra_: I just flashed devel-proposed again, and it's still saucy
<ogra_> pitti, sure
<ogra_> pitti, devel doesnt point to trusty yet
<pitti> uh, how much more "devel" can it get? :-)
<ogra_> pitti, asac wants us to wait for the first green image at http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/
<pitti> ogra_: somehow the CI test runners seem to flash trusty
<pitti> I need to reproduce a failure there, do you happen to know how to install a trusty image?
<ogra_> phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel trusty
<pitti> I tried dist-upgrading, but that falls over badly due to some weird "cannot remove /usr/bin/unity8: device busy" error (even after stopping unity8)
<ogra_> or on the device: system-image-cli -c trusty -b 0
<ogra_> (if you have a saucy system image install already)
<pitti> ogra_: ah, danke!
<pitti> ogra_: (not trusty-proposed or something/)
<ogra_> pitti, proposed is currently very broken due to bug 1245958
<ubot5> bug 1245958 in unity-mir "Apps crash with image 8" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1245958
<pitti> ogra_: oh, so that's probably why https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/dialer-app/enable-phonesim-tests/+merge/191248 keeps failing :)
<davmor2> pitti: trust me image 8 gets on your nerves very quickly :)
<pitti> ogra_: as the tests work perfectly fine with devel-proposed
<ogra_> ... which is saucy :)
<pitti> ogra_: right, which kept me wondering why I coudln't reproduce, until I checked lsb_releae
<pitti> davmor2: no worries, I mostly want to confirm I get the same crash locally, to ensure it's not something in the test runners
<ogra_> pitti, system-image-cli -i ... better than lsb_release ;)
<pitti> yeah, if only it would actually work
<pitti> more often than not it complains about /var/log/whatever not existing
<ogra_> hmm ?
<pitti> something seems to remove the log directory
<ogra_> werid, works flawless for me on mako and maguro
<davmor2> ogra_: oh Alan has  just posted a potential fix now do I test it or do I do my job :)
<ogra_> davmor2, someone testing and confirming the fix would surely speed this up
<davmor2> ogra_: I know but job ;)  Give me 5 to finish what I'm doing :)
<janimo`> rsalveti, is the android ROM/ubuntu interface changing ? I just noticed the phablet-trusty branch
<davmor2> ogra_: I'm not sure I'm knowing enough to build or patch this https://code.launchpad.net/~alan-griffiths/mir/fix-1245958
<Predu> hello
<Predu> i need some help
<cjohnston> Predu: just ask your question
<Predu> i want to install ubuntu on my smartphone
<Predu> and i don't know if my smartphone (LG OPTIMUS ME P350) support ubuntu
<cjohnston> Predu: look on the wiki page in the topic
<Predu> there are 4 devices listed, is that all?
<cjohnston> that's all that is officially supported
<cjohnston> there are community ports for others
<davmor2> Predu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices if it's not there you would need to look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting and create your own port
<davmor2> Predu: I don't recommend the latter unless you know what you are doing
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: zsombi|afk: any updates on the textChanged events problem ?
<zsombi|afk> nerochiaro: none from my side
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: ping
<lucas__> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/daily sudo apt-get update
<lucas__> sudo apt-get install <app-name>
<lucas__> sudo apt-get install touch-coreapps
<lucas__> sudo apt-get install unity8
<lucas__> unity8 -mousetouch
<lucas__> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:phablet-team/tools
 * ogra_ wonders when lucas__ will notice that he is typing into the wrong terminal :)
<lucas__> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/phablet-team/tools/ubuntu [dist-codename] main deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/phablet-team/tools/ubuntu [dist-codename] main
<lucas__> sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install phablet-tools android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot
<xnox> ogra_: too bad sudo password was cached =/
<ogra_> haha
<lucas__> shit
<xnox> shit: command not found
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: sorry was at lunch
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: what's up ?
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: do you have the bugreport about the textchanged issue?
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: bug 1243164
<ubot5> bug 1243164 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "TextArea generates onTextChanged events when OSK is displayed or screen is rotated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243164
<AskUbuntu> Cannot run Ubuntu (touch) Facebook App | http://askubuntu.com/q/368491
<barry> thomi: with the new autopilot ppa, results are much better (but still not failure free).  i'll start looking into the details today
<thomi> barry: hey man - just woke up - if you send me the results I'd love to take a look
<thomi> it's useful to me to see someone who doesn't already have all the dependencies set up
<thomi> ...means I can fix the package deps
<barry> thomi: go have some coffee and a nice muffin :)  will email you in the meantime
<thomi> I'm not sure nice muffins are available in this hotel :-/
<barry> thomi: more room for coffee then!
<thomi> mmmm... hotel coffee :)
<genii> So long as it's not decaf ;)
<barry> thomi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6330336/
<barry> thomi: clearly at least one dep missing
<thomi> yes
<thomi> barry: do you have python-autopilot-tests installed?
<karni> Do we have something like the "lifecycle delegate" mentioned in the 'Draft: Application Model' document, that I belive is public?
<barry> thomi: i do now :)
<thomi> barry: I wonder if we can pick this up later today? I have to go have breakfast and then I have a session to run this morning
<karni> Or is this still just a design we want to look into in the future?
<barry> thomi: oh for sure.  let's chat later whenever you're free
<sr20dett> In the ubuntu sdk how can i use items out of the component show case in my app.
<t1mp> sr20dett: are you writing a QML app?
<sr20dett> Yes
<sr20dett> In the ubuntu sdk using simple touch ui
<t1mp> sr20dett: ok, here is the API for the ubuntu components http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/
<t1mp> sr20dett: I'd start with these - http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.Components/
<sr20dett> Thabks
<sr20dett> Thanks lol
<t1mp> sr20dett: there is a tutorial here http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/qml/tutorial/
<sr20dett> Good total noob haha
<t1mp> sr20dett: or have a look at the getting started http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/qml/get-started/ and include the components from the API webpage. Most components have examples listed in the pages.
<t1mp> sr20dett: and have fun with it :)
<sr20dett> Will do when im of work!!! Haha
<moredeb> hello guys. i have plenty of time to spare and i'd like to contribute to ubuntu touch core apps. i have a tiny experience with qml but i'm eager to learn. do you have any advice for a starter?
<popey> moredeb: hey!
<moredeb> popey: hey!
<popey> moredeb: we have bugs in core apps if you're interested in taking a look?
<moredeb> i am. anything in particular?
<popey> can i get back to you in a few, I am on a phone call right now
<moredeb> popey: ok
<popey> they are all linked from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps
<popey> and bugs in launchpad may be tagged by priority..
<moredeb> popey: i'll look into it. thanks
<popey> moredeb: if you have any questions, feel free to ping me.
<rsalveti> janimo`: hey, I just basically decided to freeze the saucy branch, so we can work on the trusty branch instead
<rsalveti> janimo`: I created a branch for both hybris and platform-api, do you know if that will still be available once they are updated with your script?
<rsalveti> janimo`: I'm testing it now and will send the email saying what I did in there and how we should move along during the trusty cycle
<janimo`> rsalveti, ok, I just thaught the ROM side is independent of what is happening in Ubuntu land, but at least for kernel images picking the series makes sense
<janimo`> rsalveti, I'll check to see if the scripts needs any mods
<rsalveti> janimo`: the rom side is independent at this point at least, but we might decide to move to 4.3 or 4.4 over the next following weeks
<rsalveti> to support more recent devices
<janimo`> rsalveti, the script used the master branch for hybris and platfrom IIRC
<rsalveti> janimo`: cool
<janimo`> rsalveti, great. Is this based on newer CyanogenMod or plain AOSP 4.3/4/4 ?
<daker> Kyle: ping
<sergiusens> rsalveti, was that decided already?
<rsalveti> janimo`: we don't know which base we'll be using yet, but let you know once we decide something
<rsalveti> janimo`: but it could still be CM, if they also update to the more recent AOSP codebase
<rsalveti> sergiusens: nops
<sergiusens> rsalveti, anything interesting happening at the sprint?
 * sergiusens wants the gossip
<rsalveti> sergiusens: :-)
<ogra_> yeah, keep a microphone on and stream it
<janimo`> rsalveti, CM 10.2 nightlies are based on AOSP 4.3 so hopeflly they will be a good foundation for phablet
 * ogra_ adds an audio backdoor to the next touch build :P
<rsalveti> janimo`: yeah
<rsalveti> janimo`: but we might need 4.4 in case we decide to officially support the new nexus 5
<Kyle> daker: pong
<Kyle> daker: you ping me a lot, and I don't know you ;)
<daker> Kyle: sorry about that, are you Kyle Nitzsche ?
<Mirv> tvoss: hi. we've one test in process-cpp failing almost every time https://launchpadlibrarian.net/155386797/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-armhf.process-cpp_0.0.1%2B14.04.20131030.1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ogra_> daker, thats kyleN usually
<daker> ogra_: ah ok
<tvoss> Mirv, looking
<Mirv> tvoss: then as another issue when the test does successfully pass, the packaging complains about symbols files not update, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/155386600/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.process-cpp_0.0.1%2B14.04.20131030.1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Mirv> tvoss: I'd file a bug but https://bugs.launchpad.net/process-cpp isn't configured yet
<Mirv> tvoss: thanks
<kenvandine> alan_g, i tested your mir fix on my mako, seems to fix the crash!
<kenvandine> kdub, ^^
<kenvandine> can you guys get someone to approve that branch so we can get it landed?
<alan_g> kenvandine: \o/
<alan_g> alf_: ^^
<alan_g> racarr: kdub alf_  ^^ = https://code.launchpad.net/~alan-griffiths/mir/fix-1245958/+merge/193225
<kdub> great :)
<alan_g> kdub: can you approve?
<kdub> alan_g, yeah, we probably need ~vanvugt/mir/version-0.1.1 too, right?
<kdub> approved
<alan_g> kdub: I don't follow - that's for the dev branch, not lp:mir
<kdub> alan_g, ah, yeah... didn't notice that
<robru> does anybody know where the webapps click packages are hosted?
<Kyle> ubot5: no
<ubot5> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<Kyle> erm
<Kyle> daker: no
<daker> Kyle: ok sorry about that
<kdub> davmor2, Mirv, kenvandine that crashing fix landed into lp:mir
<kenvandine> kdub, yeah, i'm building it now to land it
<kenvandine> kdub, then we'll get an image built
<ogra_> yeah
<kdub> thanks kenvandine
<kenvandine> ogra_, i did verify the fix against image 8...  no crashes :)
 * ogra_ is watching trusty-changes ... once it landed i'll roll an image 
<kenvandine> ogra_, awesome
<ogra_> yay
<Mirv> kdub: thanks a lot! ken will see it through.
<davmor2> \o/
<popey> ogra_: a new image toda
<popey> *today
<popey> gnnnn.. today?
<ogra_> popey, later, yeah
<popey> sweet
<ogra_> waiting for new Mir love
<popey> feel free to ping me and I'll test stuff
<ogra_> yeah, i will
<snwh> is pressure sensitivity of the screen supported?
<kdub> snwh,  i know at the system compositor level, its supported
<snwh> kdub, thanks, i was curious about that
<kdub> mir's touch demo client is input-sensitive at least :)
<kdub> sorry, pressure sensitive
<kenvandine> ogra_, it's hit trusty-proposed
<ogra_> great
 * ogra_ will watch until it hopped over the fence
<rsalveti> ogra_: can we drop the "saucy" links/images in cdimage/current for touch?
<ogra_> rsalveti, ?? current points to the last blessed daily
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, but we also have saucy images in there
 * ogra_ wonders what you mean
<rsalveti> well, at least I have it here, wonder if it's a mirroring thing haha
<ogra_> rsalveti, yes, for the SRU builds
<rsalveti> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<rsalveti> we have saucy in there as well
<ogra_> rsalveti, right, thats where cdimage spits our SRU images
<rsalveti> ogra_: hm, ok, quite confusing
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> you mean *in* that driectory
 * ogra_ glares
<rsalveti> ogra_: yesh
<rsalveti> yeah
<ogra_> i meant http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/saucy/daily-preinstalled/
<ogra_> rsalveti, will clean that up
<ogra_> thanks for pointing it out !
<rsalveti> ogra_: thanks for fixing it :-)
<ogra_> (and hanging on until my brain got it :) )
<ogra_> rsalveti, fixed
<rsalveti> ogra_: thanks!
<marinella> hello, i'm Marinella from Italy, i have a problem with Ubuntu Touch       WARNING:phablet-flash:--no-backup is deprecated, use --bootstrap instead error: device not found and phablet-flash:Device either not connected, doesn't have adb enabled or the property system cannot be accessed.  May you help me, please
<popey> what command did you use marinella ?
<marinella> phablet-flash ubuntu-system --no-backup
<popey> marinella: so it's right, you should be able to just  phablet-flash ubuntu-system , or  phablet-flash ubuntu-system  --bootstrap, if you want a clean flash
<marinella> Popey ,And how i can do it?
<marinella> i have problem with this adb, how enable?
<popey> marinella: you don't have adb installed? Did you follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install ?
<marinella> not
<futurestack> phablet-tools has unmet dependencies?
<popey> I'd recommend following that guide
<marinella> yes Popey  i see  it
<futurestack> I can't get past step 1 in that guide on a 13.10 fresh iso
<marinella> my installation from here before: http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/install
<futurestack> depends on android-tools-adb >4.2.2 but it is uninstallable
<marinella> ok so: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<marinella> i have nexus 4  androide 4.2
<futurestack> is it because I'm using amd64+Mac ?
<popey> shouldn't be
<marinella> thanks Popey now i see thah guide
<futurestack> it also mentions 'python-lzma'
<futurestack> as being uninstallable
<popey> sounds odd, can you pastebin (paste.ubuntu.com) the output of "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb" ?
<futurestack> yeah gimme a sec
<futurestack> http://sprunge.us/BXZL
<popey> futurestack: what do you see with "apt-cache policy android-tools-adb
<futurestack> Installed: (None) Candidate: (none) Version Table:
<marinella> i don't understand, but why? adb: unable to connect for backup
<marinella> may be problem with usb connection my computer?
<popey> i dont understand, android-tools-adb is in the 12.10 repository
<popey> sergiusens: any ideas? ^^
<futurestack> I'm using 13.10, should I use 12.10?
<marinella> i have ubuntu 13.04... i don't have ubuntu 13.10 may be this?
<futurestack> I saw 'saucy' mentioned on the install guide so I figured it was workable
<futurestack> but I can download/burn a 12.10 image, I'm just making usb sticks to flash the phone
<marinella> so i don't have adb in my ubuntu 13.04 now i understand for this i hace problem installation ubuntu touch on nexus 4 with guide
<marinella> how i can do?
<popey> it should all work with 13.04 and 13.10 as I understand it
<popey> sorry, when I said 12.10, i meant 13.10
<marinella> yes
<futurestack> I did the ppa add, it said successfully imported the key... ran the update... then this
<futurestack> I mean, I wasn't expecting the process to be easy but I certainly didn't expect to get stumped at step 1 :P
<marinella> popey  have you a solution for my problem?
<popey> futurestack: ok, what version of ubuntu is it? lsb_release -a says 13.10?
<marinella> adb: unable to connect for backup
<popey> marinella: what device?
<futurestack> 'No LSB modules are available.'
<marinella> i have nexus 4 with android 4.2 and i have got ubuntu  13.04
<futurestack> I'm booting off a usb stick, maybe something to do with that?
<futurestack> , maybe it's something to do with that?
<futurestack> nrgh, lag
<popey> futurestack: almost certainly
<futurestack> ok
<popey> you're probably missing the universe repo being enabled on the live cd
<popey> s/cd/usb/
<marinella> sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install phablet-tools android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot  --> it's ok but after i have:  adb backup -apk -shared -all :  adb: unable to connect for backup  ... bu why?
<popey> marinella: have you followed the steps to enable debug?
<futurestack> alright
<futurestack> I will find something to install it on
<futurestack> tyvm!
<popey> marinella: i have _never_ done a backup like that
<marinella> yes enable Developer
<marinella> ok popey
<popey> I did step 1, 2, 3, 4, not step 1.5
<marinella> yes all
<marinella> WARNING:phablet-flash:--no-backup is deprecated, use --bootstrap instead error: device not found ERROR:phablet-flash:Device either not connected, doesn't have adb enabled or the property system cannot be accessed. Make sure the device is booted into the operating system and that adb is working correctly.
<marinella> now i'm tired i go smok cigarett
<popey> marinella: does it show up with "adb devices" ?
<marinella> popey adb devices List of devices attached
<sergiusens> popey, android-tools-adb is supposed to be in saucy alright
<popey> marinella: looks like you haven't enabled usb debugging
<popey> sergiusens: yeah, he was on a live usb stick
<sergiusens> popey, ah, it's in universe
<sergiusens> fyi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android-tools
<timppa> Hi, should I be able to update trusty image to latest via OTA?
<cjohnston> timppa: what are you currently on?
<timppa> on the first trusty image I suppose
<timppa> 14.04 r5 = about the phone
<cjohnston> what channel did you get it from?
<timppa> trusty
<cjohnston> 5 is the latest
<timppa> ok
<timppa> was the image released yesterday for saucy?
<marinella> popey  now i'm here you say: marinella: looks like you haven't enabled usb debugging.... but where in my ubuntu 13.04? yes?
<popey> no, on the device
<cjohnston> timppa: saucy was released on the 17th
<popey> marinella: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Step_2_-_Device_unlock and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Step_3_-_Initial_Device_Setup
<timppa> trusty-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz         29-Oct-2013 13:56  396M
<timppa> that's the latest trusty == r5 ?
<cjohnston> timppa: you just asked about saucy. 5 is the latest stable trusty image
<timppa> yes :)
<timppa> I was just confused as Ihad r5 before the update and I had r5 after update also
<marinella> popey:Now unlock your device and confirm the backup operation.... which is  password? password root my ubuntu 13.04?
<popey> password?
<popey> I have no idea what is asking you for a password.
<marinella> yes why  ---> sudo adb backup -apk -shared -all
<marinella> so :  adb backup -apk -shared -all
<marinella> yes --- not sudo
<marinella> there is a password... my be password from root ubuntu touch?
<kdub> where did android-chroot go?
<popey> marinella: as I said, I havent ever done the backup
<marinella> i understand
<fzeta> hi all!
<marinella> how i can do with this password? may be password root my ubuntu 13.04?
<popey> the password is your password, if you are running sudo
<marinella> but password nexus or password ubuntu 13.04?
<marinella> not nexus 4 ask  me password
<popey> The password is your ubuntu password, if you type sudo in ubuntu.
<marinella> yes for that but after device ask me password now i read you
<popey> I can't help with that. I havent ever done the backup
 * popey goes to make foood
<marinella> popey:software device nexus 4 say: if you wish  to encrypt the full backup data enter  a poassword below....ahhhhhhhhhhh wait so i don't enter password for encrrpt and i do  back up my data...
<marinella> yessssssssssssssssssss
<marinella> popey smack
<popey> ☻
<cpined> hello
<cpined> anyone know of a way to install Ubuntu touch on a coby kyros?
<popey> cpined: someone would need to port ubuntu touch to that device
<cpined> popey: Is that difficult to do?
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting <- see that guide
<popey> I haven't done it, but it needs some skill
<cpined> ic....thanks...I'll see how far I can get.
<fzeta> if anyone cares http://goo.gl/Pi9NXJ
 * snwh is away: Away
<marinella> Popey: smackkkkkkkkkkkkkk now i have got my ubuntu touch wowwwww
<ondra> ssweeny: ping
<ssweeny> ondra, pong
<popey> marinella: yay
 * snwh is back (gone 00:24:05)
<fginther> sergiusens, how do you feel about adding an option to phablet-config to add .deb packages from a zip file or URL?
<Mirv> Saviq: I believe that qtubuntu FTBFS is stopping my effort for now, do you have any idea of that?
<marinella> bye guys and thanks popey
<marinella> now i have my ubuntu touch  bye from italy sicily smackkkkk
<popey> ☻
<Mirv> Saviq: I'll put the other recipes in as well to have build results, but as a whole unity8 won't start without qtubuntu rebuild I believe
 * snwh is away: Away
<kenvandine> ogra_, did you get am image spin going?
<aquarius> larsu, ping about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1099972 and thank you for your comments. I don't know how to mark it as affecting *both* indicator-sound *and* gnome-settings-daemon; can you do that? (If you think it's still applicable to gnome-settings-daemon after reading my comment, of course.)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1099972 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth devices are not able to control and display playing music from apps and web apps consistently" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Mirv> Saviq: ok unity8 FTBFS too, but qtubuntu-sensors build fine. I'll start a qt5.2 bug tag maybe?
<Mirv> Saviq: actually only some tests fail
<ogra_> kenvandine, no, mir is stuck in proposed
<kenvandine> grrr
<kenvandine> ogra_, why?
<ogra_> kenvandine, and i'm realy tired, that might still take a few cycles
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> ogra_, understandable
<ogra_> cyphermox, and infinity are on it in #ubuntu-release
<kenvandine> i'm glad i have it fixed in my image
<ogra_> uts is broken and autopilot needs a respin it seems
<larsu> aquarius: sure, if you give me a good reason to do so :) (I really think this doesn't belong into the sound menu's code)
<aquarius> larsu, see comment on the bug, and then we'll argue about it :) (tl;dr: song metadata is known by sound menu and the app and no-one else, and apps should not have to talk bluetooth)
<larsu> aquarius: no, apps expose MPRIS (or something similar). The sound menu is just one client that reads the meta data
<larsu> aquarius: something in the bluetooth stack could also read it
<aquarius> larsu, right, but it is totally unclear to me that gnome-settings-daemon should read that mpris metadata. I agree that probably the cleanest thing is to have *another* daemon running which does this, but that feels a lot like it'll just never happen: adding this to the sound menu would make it more likely to actually happen, and it'd make Ubuntu better than every other plaform because everyone else screws this up and
<aquarius>  we could be great. :)
<larsu> aquarius: fair enough. It just feels wrong in the stack for to me. I don't know enough about the bluetooth stack to give an informed opinion here, so I'll just add indicator-sound back to the bug for now :)
<larsu> aquarius: thanks for the detailed bug report btw ;)
<aquarius> larsu, right. I don't know enough about the bluetooth stack to implement something like this (nor do I know enough about C to do it :)), hence a bug report which did its best to outline what would be a cool feature, list all the different parts of it, and explain why it's cool :)
<aquarius> you get detailed bug reports when I'm incapable of saying "here is a stupid python implementation" ;-)
<larsu> haha, cool!
<aquarius> it should probably also be assigned to $SOMETHING in the bluetooth stack, but I know so little about that that I don't even know package names :P
<larsu> me too - I'll ask around
<aquarius> also, the initial bug report said "and then music-playing web apps can work with bluetooth headsets, something no other platform can do", and since then iOS7 has come out and that *does* work there. I do not know whether this is evidence for doing this or evidence against :)
<xnox> larsu: i wish notification bubles had text-to-speech functionality =) especially to announce the "Adele - Someone Like You" like it's done on some digital / automated radio stations =)
<zbcm> Hi, where can I download the image? I can't find it.
<larsu> xnox: shouldn't that be a feature of the music player?
<larsu> so that it can start the song _after_ the anuncement?
<larsu> *announcement
<aquarius> larsu, clearly there should be a daemon listening to mpris which does the announcements, then it'd work for every music player ;)
<aquarius> hey, can upstart listen to mpris now?
<aquarius> it can do D-Bus stuff
<aquarius> if so, then you wouldn't need a daemon; you could just drop an upstart user session script which listens for mpris new-song notifications and shells out to "echo $MPRIS_SONG_NAME | festival --tts" ;)
<aquarius> larsu, that might be the solution for the bluetooth stuff, too....?
<aquarius> I am totally in love with upstart user sessions, incidentally, in case you couldn't tell :P
<w-flo> wait, we can use/will be able to use mpris in apps? sounds pretty cool. I disabled my mpris code because I was afraid of confinement breaking things :)
<aquarius> w-flo, it's possible that it doesn't work right now, but there will need to be QML bindings to it, yes :)
<aquarius> w-flo, whether they exist at the moment is another question :P
<w-flo> well, I wrote my own using qt-dbus or whatever it's called
<w-flo> not sure if that is even in the image though :D
<aquarius> woah. you qualify as being tough enough :)
<aquarius> you might want to approach the SDK people and say: you guys need for native apps to be able to talk to the sound menu: is this thing that I've written any help in getting started on that? :)
<w-flo> it's probably poor quality, I just hacked something together until things showed up in the sound indicator thingie..
<w-flo> well I'd rather not share that ugly code :D
 * aquarius grins
<aquarius> bzoltan is the chap to talk to about the SDK.
<aquarius> ha! seb128 disagrees with larsu that my bluetooth bug ought to involve gnome-settings-daemon ;)
<aquarius> xnox, the above thought about a tiny upstart script that listens to mpris d-bus stuff was directed at you :)
<larsu> aquarius: I'm glad he's sitting next to me right now!
<larsu> seb128: no cookie!
<seb128> aquarius, hey, how are you?
 * aquarius laughs
<seb128> larsu, who cares, I'm keeping space for the steak tonight
<aquarius> heya seb128! How's it going? Life on the outside is surprisingly fun :)
<larsu> :D
<aquarius> seb128, rumour has it that you were playing my Riddling game with kenvandine earlier in the week :)
<seb128> aquarius, good, I'm a bit annoyed to you, I wasted one hour at the bar earlier in the week because of your astronaut bug :p
 * seb128 shakes fist at buggy games
<aquarius> I really am sorry about the astronaut bug. I can't even blame it on the code: the fault was just that I can't read!
<aquarius> it is fixed now :)
<charles> maybe we should spend all our bug time at the bar
<seb128> thanks for fixing it ;-)
<aquarius> and davidcalle has completed the game, so there aren't any other totally game-destroying bugs (other than the two I've fixed, but one of them got fixed before anyone got to that level ;))
 * charles contemplates a Bug Triage Drinking Game
<fishscene> lol charles. You'd have a flood of new game dev's and QA personel with that game…. or policy ;)
<aquarius> charles, pah! What you want -- I've been meaning to do this for *years* -- is Launchpad Fantasy Football. At the beginning of the year, you get a certain stack of money and you buy a team of Ubuntu developers, and then every time one of them fixes a bug or triages something or writes a branch or something you get a score... and the game is to end up with a higher score than everyone else at the end of the year
<aquarius> it'd be comedy. And in five years everyone's performance ratings will be based on how much they cost in Launchpad Fantasy Football :)
<RAOF> Speaking of things-that-should-be-on-the-image: telepathy & telepathy-qt.
 * RAOF needs his phone IM platform!
<aquarius> that's a good idea
<aquarius> bit vicious on battery life, though, innit? Do other IM systems on phones actually connect themselves, or use server push notifications?
<xnox> aquarius: what was your bug? link?
 * charles signs pitti in the first draft
<charles> https://launchpad.net/~pitti/+karma
<aquarius> xnox, my bug was https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1099972 -- I discussed it with you when filing it :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1099972 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth devices are not able to control and display playing music from apps and web apps consistently" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<RAOF> aquarius: Shouldn't be terrible on the battery life; you just need to keep a TCP connection open.
<RAOF> aquarius: It'll be idle almost all the time. This is how IM works on non-terrible phone platforms
<aquarius> charles, the magic automated algorithm thingy (patent pending) would obviously work out the prices so you can't buy pitti *and* seb *and* didrocks, for example ;)
<RAOF> aquarius: And, by “non-terrible phone platforms” I believe I currently mean “android” ☺
<aquarius> RAOF, ah, OK. I do not know much about battery life, which is why I'm not allowed to write daemons ;)
<kenvandine> aquarius, riddling is awesome :)
<xnox> aquarius: ah gotcha. Wanted to read the full bug =)
<aquarius> kenvandine, people certainly seem to have enjoyed it, even with a game-breaking astronaut bug which makes seb128 want to shoot me ;)
<xnox> aquarius: to be honest we will need "gadgets" api / protocols eventually for: usb, bluetooth, nfs, etc.
<aquarius> xnox, we probably will -- but I would really, really, really not like to tell app developers that if they want their apps to work right with bluetooth, they have to do that themselves. Because most won't bother. But they *will* bother to integrate with the Sound Menu because it's there all the time... so if integrating with the sound menu means you automatically work with bluetooth headsets and car stereos, then
<aquarius> Ubuntu will have bluetooth support 126 million times better than any rival platform :)
<xnox> aquarius: is there existing api / protocol mechanisms for streaming that type of info/notifications over bluetooth?
<aquarius> xnox, there must be, because other phones do it
<xnox> aquarius: last time I did anything remotely close to that I had to install their "app" on my phone and then it started to work.
<aquarius> they just don't do it *reliably*, because app developers don't do it reliably. For example, Apple's music and podcast apps on iOS work perfectly with the lock screen music controls and with bluetooth devices such as my car. Most other music apps do not correctly report metadata for the song they're playing.
<aquarius> And music-playing *web* apps have no way to talk to bluetooth, even if we have a native bluetooth api for native apps.
<aquarius> but everyone can talk to the sound menu -- music playing web apps can *already* do that
<aquarius> so if the thing which talks to bluetooth is driven by the same data that the sound menu is, then everything Just Works -- if we ever have lock screen music controls, they'd just work too.
 * xnox notes that aquarius is talking to rural inhabitant of London who doesn't own a single bluetooth capable device, nor a car.
<xnox> ( well my phone has bluetooth, but nothing to connect to =) )
<aquarius> that's why I made the bug report so detailed, so it would hopefully make at least a tiny bit of sense even to people who don't have a car because they have nowhere to park it ;)
<xnox> aquarius: i think we need to have bluetooth to car thing / integration, not for music (as that drains battery) but for calls to begin with.
<xnox> kind of slightly more important =)
<aquarius> well, possibly
<aquarius> I agree we probably need calls first
<aquarius> but I bet you half the people who *use* the bluetooth in their car use it more for music ;)
<JurassicJon> screw talking to people, more music
#ubuntu-touch 2013-10-31
<msdw> hey am trying to download ubuntu for phones
<RobbyF> nice
<theunleet> is there like a milestone list or some sort of table that shows what works and does not work yet?
<pandather> How would I go about flashing on a nakasi nexus 7 via arch?
<theunleet> https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images#nakasi
<pandather> I mean flashing Ubuntu Touch to it.
<theunleet> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<pandather> If I'm not mistaken that guide only works with Ubuntu, as Arch uses different package repositories.
<AlanO> I have a Nexus 4 running with Ubuntu Touch 14.04 (r5) loaded. I have somehow managed to stop receiving OTA and the phone cannot conect to my PC via USD (ADB). Has anyone else run into this?
<xenos1984> i just flashed the newest ubuntu-system on my nexus 7 and now the screen starts flickering when i swipe from the left... any ideas what could be wrong? before that i flashed cdimage-touch a few weeks ago and it worked fine, now i fashed to the newest cdimage-touch and i get the same flickering as with ubuntu-system - is that a known problem?
<Ravi__> hello
<Ravi__> are u there
<xenos1984> after flashing cdimage-touch again with -b the problems seems to be gone...
<xenos1984> no, it isn't
<xenos1984> ah, found the answer at http://askubuntu.com/questions/360341/on-ubuntu-touch-os-grouper-im-having-really-bad-screen-flicker
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Samhain! :-D
<davmor2> Morning all
<davmor2> ogra_: image 9 much better
 * ogra_ only tested calls and sms yet 
<ogra_> still trying to nail down bug 1246630
<ubot5> bug 1246630 in ofono (Ubuntu) "can not recieve google SMS on german networks due to UTF8 conversion error" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1246630
<ogra_> the fun is ... searching for "rild utf8 sms" on google gets me pittis blog all over the first results page ...
<ogra_> (promoting umockdev testing :P)
<xnox> ogra_: can you do "$ cat /proc/mtd" on all devices that you have? (I have results for emulator & grouper, but not mako/maguro/mantra)
<ogra_> i doubt they have mtd devices ... but i can check
<ogra_> (eMMC is the new MTD)
<xnox> ogra_: =) if none of them have it, that's good, as I want to change which MTD partitons are mounted in the default init.rc.
<davmor2> ogra_: just send a text to your own number it's what I do :)
<davmor2> tests send and receive that way :)
<davmor2> oh and reply from indicator
<ogra_> davmor2, i do that from my right hand to the left :) ... but it doent help with the utf8 conversion error i get for google notifications
<ogra_> (like i do a call from my right ear to the left ;)
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah I do that on the house phone :D
<RedPandaFox> nik90, thanks for your help with the contacts, I got it to work with the one use code from Google, I had spent weeks trying and had no solution online
<nik90> RedPandaFox: u r welcome ;)
<ulkesh_work> Given that there is a nightly (not stable) build of CM for the Galaxy Nexus 7 (2013) Wifi, called "flo", how foolhardy would it be to undertake an attempt at porting Ubuntu Touch to the Nexus 7 2013 (which has a snapdragon CPU, not an ARM)?  I'm interested in all opinions...thanks in advance!
<ogra_> ARM is an architecture ... snapdragon is a model brand ...
<ulkesh_work> from the CM site:  CPU:	1.5 GHz quad-core Snapdragon S4 Pro Krait 300
<ogra_> (teh snapdragon is an ARM ... like a BMW is a car  as well as a Volkswagen is ;) )
<ulkesh_work> i see
<ulkesh_work> so then porting should be "easy" :)
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> for some value of easy
<ogra_> not harder than any other port for sure
<ogra_> (any other that has AOSP support)
<ulkesh_work> good to know, thank you very much!
<ulkesh_work> i was under the impression (from some other sites i've read) that the snapdragon was a different arch
<ulkesh_work> ah, i see from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snapdragon_(system_on_chip) that it is based on ARMv7
<ogra_> nope, its just a breand of the ARM SoCs that qualcomm builds
<ogra_> *brand
<ulkesh_work> major thanks for the correction...now if i can't port it, it'll just be my stupidity and not going too far out of bounds on the target arch
<sergiusens> jjohansen, hey, I'm getting a bunch of these http://paste.ubuntu.com/6335953/ any idea?
<nathaneltitane> hello :)
<popey> hi
<nathaneltitane> question: I've had the occasion to switch to a nexus4: does installing ubuntu-touch on it provide the full desktop experience on mhl output now?
<ogra_> no
<nathaneltitane> booooo
<ogra_> thast still a jear out
<ogra_> *year
<nathaneltitane> tweaks?
<ogra_> ?
<nathaneltitane> working on code tweaks and stability?
<ogra_> 13.10 was our initial release to get a stable foundation ...
<ogra_> 14.04 will result in a finished phone product
<ogra_> 14.10 will get all the convergence love
<nathaneltitane> hmm, interesting
<ogra_> (dont forget that ubuntu touch only exists since 6 months)
<ogra_> (and is a completely new OS developed from scratch)
<nathaneltitane> noted
<ogra_> i personally think ... comparing to android 1.0 ... that ubuntu is far better with its first release :)
<ogra_> (and android took ~2 years to get to a 1.0 state)
<nathaneltitane> indeed, i've followed android eversince it first appeared in the catacombs of the online realm
<nathaneltitane> that is a very true statement
<bfiller> attente: ping
<mterry> greyback, hello!  I was looking into using unity-system-compositor with our existing unity8, and I ran into an interesting issue that unity-mir currently owns com.canonical.Unity.Screen.  I believe in a USC world, that would move into USC, rather than the user's shell.  Do you know if there are other similar issues in unity-mir?
<greyback> mterry: +1 on it being USC.
<greyback> mterry: any and all hardware information that Mir can provide really belongs to USC I guess too
<greyback> mterry: everything else is session specific: application list & OSK status
<mterry> greyback, is there any other hardware stuff that you happen to know if unity-mir does now?
<greyback> mterry: nope, just Screen. Is needed for powerd I think
<mterry> greyback, yar.  OK, cool.  Thanks!
<greyback> mterry: one question for you: is the lock-screen a session thing, or a system thing?
<mterry> greyback, the greeter will eventually run as the lightdm user in its own session
<mterry> greyback, so sort of both?
<greyback> mterry: :D yay
<greyback> ok, I'll not worry about it for now
<mterry> greyback, I'm going to move the dbus-screen stuff into USC, and when we're ready to land it, we can coordinate dropping it from unity-mir
<greyback> mterry: ack, sounds good to me
<attente> bfiller, hi
<bfiller> attente: we've got a bunch of the keyboard settings implemented now, wondering if we can add the UI back in to system settings
<attente> bfiller, sure
<attente> which ones are ready?
<bfiller> attente: auto-caps, language selection and switching, predictive text is in process of working
<attente> bfiller, great, thanks!
<fginther> ogra_, sergiusens, do you know much about adb or know who might? We see a lot of our upstream merger makos and maguros fail to show up under adb after a flash.
<fginther> we have to have them physically reset and they're fine again
<ogra_> fginther, sergiusens has a bunch of pending fixes that should improve this
<cjohnston> ogra_: for some reason it happens with the upstream merger devices alot more than the image testing devices
<fginther> sergiusens, can I help get them merged?
<fginther> it also hits the magorus much more frequently then the makos
<sergiusens> ogra_, the phablet-tools ones? Those are all merged
<sergiusens> fginther, cjohnston are they flashed the same way?
<sergiusens> fginther, can I get some logs to look at?
<fginther> sergiusens, sure
<sergiusens> and are they all connected to the same box? The image tests and the merger ones
<sergiusens> ?
<fginther> sergiusens, they are on different hosts
<fginther> sergiusens, here's a flash job : http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/touch-flash-maguro-014E058C18015006/configure
<fginther> sergiusens, here's one stuck right now: http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/touch-flash-maguro-0149A91D0D013014/103/console
<sergiusens> fginther, no need to wait-for-device; when ubuntu-system is flashed there is a 'wait for unity8' in there
<fginther> sergiusens, and another: http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/touch-flash-maguro-014E058C18015006/146/console
<sergiusens> fginther, yeah installation taking to long.... can we get syslog and dmesg from the box?
<carif> does/will Touch support the nexus 5?
<Noskcaj> carif, It will, but it will take some time
<carif> Noskcaj, vg, ty
<yoyo^> hello
<yoyo^> can anyone help me with somme advices about an xperia U
<szymon_w> Hi! don't know if this is right place to ask, but I'll try :) Is there somewhere documentation/tutorial on how to create truly convergence app for UT ? or maybe even examples ? I know Karma Machine ( the winner of Ubuntu appshowdown ) have this convergence nicely done but I can not find a source for this app ( it should be open source if I'm not mistaking as any app taking part in ubuntu appshowdown had to be open s
<szymon_w> ource ) Anyone can help ? ;>
<roger-2013> any way to lock the screen on the latest image?
<roger-2013> lock the phone, for security
<successus> salud
<Guest71081> hello
<seepa> ogra_, can you give an update on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch/+bug/1237937 ?? it would be great if you could fix that bug. bug info is complete.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1237937 in initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch (Ubuntu) "data partition not found, missing device specific name" [Medium,Incomplete]
<cwayne> stgraber, ping
<ptitepoule> hi !
<ptitepoule> there are not many phones Sony ..
<steve-o> Just getting into Ubuntu Touch. I have it installed on a Nexus 4. Installed core apps but can't find emailclient on device.
<popey> steve-o: there is no email client on the device
<steve-o> Updated  today. Noticing my ubuntu-emailclient-app file is only 82 bytes long. That's some pretty efficient coding.
<steve-o> popey: Ok...just saw your msg. Thanks. I have read conflicting reports on whether it exists or not.
<popey> we're going to restart work on it this cycle
<steve-o> Cool...can I toss in some thoughts on design/notifications etc. or is it still too early for that?
<cyprushacks> hello gays
<cyprushacks> i will ask something
<popey> yeah, bit early
<steve-o> i come from a blackberry background and back in the day they had the best notifications BY FAR. New BBs don't.
<steve-o> Would like Ubuntu Touch to pick up BB's slack someday.
<nik90> szymon_w: hmm I cannot find the source code either for karma machine
<nik90> szymon_w: I am going to try to create a sample app with convergence to give it a shot myself
<nik90> szymon_w: I would at one point need to do for the clock app anyways
<szymon_w> nik90, I managed to dig this one out: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/+junk/convergence-view  mhall119 did it... but it would be cool to have official example code from canonical with short documentation...  so every app will use the same code pattern.
<nik90> szymon_w: +1
<nik90> szymon_w: Have you looked at the sample code in the sdk documentation in qtcreator?
 * nik90 is looking at it now
<szymon_w> nik90, I couldn’t find anything about converge in sdk documentation, maybe I missing something.
<nik90> szymon_w: in qtcreator in the API tab, I see the convergence doc
<nik90> szymon_w: it is called layouts
<nik90> conditional layout, item layout etc
<szymon_w> nik90, good find :)
<nik90> szymon_w: :)
<cwayne> stgraber, ping
<nik90> Can anyone take a look at my code at http://paste.ubuntu.com/6338400/ and help me create a basic converged app?
<nik90> It consists of 2 buttons which are presented as a column when in portrait mode (width < 50 units gu) and as a row in landscape mode (width > 50 units gu)
<nik90> I have used the Ubuntu Layouts feature
<nik90> zsombi ^^
<nik90> szymon_w: ^^
<nik90> I have a issue where when I go landscape mode, the buttons disappear
<nik90> :(
<szymon_w> nik90, this is what I got so far: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6338431/
<nik90> szymon_w: hmm you do it quite differently from what I did
<nik90> szymon_w: yours works but it seems like you basically create a new object for a particular size (phone or tablet)
<nik90> while in the documentation, they create the objects only once and define the positioning and size inside the conditional layouts
<nik90> which is what i tried to do and it doesn't work
<nik90> I am not sure which one is efficient
<nik90> I have a feeling that while your method works, we shouldnt be copying object definition such as Button{} and Page{} in each conditional layout
<nik90> that would be too much duplicate code
<szymon_w> nik90, I see what you mean... I tried to do it the way you are doing it and it didn't work for me too, this is why I tried this way and it kind of works.
<nik90> szymon_w: I am going to check with the SDK devs, which there was a sample application
<nik90> szymon_w: check out the latest bug in UITK
<nik90> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1246930
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1246930 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[layouts] layout change overwrites properties that need not change" [Undecided,New]
<szymon_w> nik90, nice! it works, although when in landscape the buttons get resized too, is it as it should be ?
<nik90> szymon_w: basically the current layouts is requiring you to explicitly mention the sizes in both layout conditions
<nik90> otherwise the size is too small to be visible
<szymon_w> nik90, k
#ubuntu-touch 2013-11-01
<nik90> szymon_w: can you mark that bug affecting you
<nik90> will raise the bug hea
<nik90> heat*
<szymon_w> nik90, sure
 * nik90 wonders what Gerry Boland's nick is to say thnx
<greyback> nik90: hi :)
<popey> heh
<greyback> I'm just about to go to bed now, but if you've any questions/problems with the layouting stuff, please let me know, I should be able to help
<greyback> nik90: ^^
<nik90> greyback: thnx :)
<nik90> gnite
<greyback> nik90: welcome!
 * greyback goes to dreamy sleepy land
<mhall119> nik90: were you looking for info about convergence layouts?
<nik90> mhall119: yes
<nik90> mhall119: but I read the SDK API docs and figured it out
<nik90> a bug also reported
<mhall119> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/UbuntuUserInterfaceToolkit.ubuntu-layouts/ ?
<nik90> mhall119: yup that's what I finally used
<mhall119> cool
<nik90> I will write a small todo post on that. It doesn't seem that difficult to use layouts
<nik90> we desperately something similar for the friends feature
<nik90> it is a highlighted feature which is missing official documentation
<mhall119> you mean how-to kind of docs for friends?
<nik90> mhall119: yes
<mhall119> yeah, would be helpful, kenvandine can probably provide something
<nik90> I think that the developer.ubuntu.com should definitely have docs for Ubuntu specific features such as HUD, Welcome screen infographics, friends, u1db
<nik90> I think it is missing all of the above
 * nik90 checks
<nik90> mhall119: this page -> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/
<nik90> mhall119: what format do you accept?
<nik90> mhall119: I wouldn't mind writing up the documentation for HUD and Welcome Screen Infographics
<mhall119> nik90: html chunks
<sr20dett> how can i use QGraphicsWebView to view a url in ubuntu touch
<sr20dett> found this in a qt fourm but it is not ubuntu-touch specific      QWebView *view = new QWebView();            view->load(QUrl("http://www.naukri.com"));            view->show();
<nandersson> Hi, what was the name of the new messaging client coming in Ubuntu Phone?
<nandersson> It was some project that could be found on Launchpad, but I have forgot the name :(
<nandersson> i.e the software that is replacing pidgin/empathy
<nandersson> Is this the package replacing pidgin/empathy in Ubuntu Touch? https://launchpad.net/messaging-app
<nhaines> nandersson: it's called "Friends" and it is already in Ubuntu.
<nandersson> nhaines, ah, ok thanks a lot!
<karbon> hello guys
<karbon> I received this error
<karbon> ERROR:phablet-flash:Command 'adb push /home/martin/Downloads/phablet-flash/imageupdates/pool/ubuntu-2b5345658b58e55207c4a4e7b6b3d8cd4f3d9a3187d2448fc9020c884234bac0.tar.xz /cache/recovery/' returned non-zero exit status 1
<ecardenas> hi good night
<ecardenas> excuseme
<ecardenas> ubuntu touch 13.10 its work in galaxy s3 gt-i8190l
<karbon> hello
<karbon> can anyone help?
<ecardenas> hi karbon
<ecardenas> excusame for my english its not good
<ecardenas> im have samsung s3 mini gt-i8190l
<ecardenas> and like install ubuntu touch 13.10
<karbon> yes i have galaxy nexus
<karbon> but it got stuck
<ecardenas> an dont have idea its work in this phone
<ecardenas> ubuntu touch 13.10 only work in nexus 4 and heiguer
<ecardenas> and higer
<karbon> i followed the instructions for glaxy nexus
<karbon> http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/install
<morphis> ogra_: ping
<vmalep> Hi all. I reiinstall my Nexus 4 on the 17th, but since then, it indicate no update available? Is it so or should I run a new  "phablet-flash ubuntu-system -b"?
<successus> salud
<Maclaren> hello, i want to upgrade ubuntu touch 13.10 to the 13.10 beta version
<Maclaren> can it be done through the terminal
<nhaines> There is no 13.10 beta version.  We are on 13.10.  Release 100 last I checked.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday and happy Authors' Day! :-D
<popey> xnox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6340336/ - emulator segfaults for me ☹
<obiwlan> did anyone get x11 forwarding to work with ubuntu touch? x11 forwarding is enabled in sshd_config by default, but when i log in (ssh -X phablet@ubuntu-touch) the DISPLAY variable isn't set
<popey> unlikely, the phone doesn't ship with X
<popey> it being enabled is just a default option I suspect
<popey> not an indication that it should work
<obiwlan> i installed x11-common and x11-apps
<obiwlan> it's in the package repository
<obiwlan> i thought it was worth a try. so i could carry my development environment with me
<nhaines> obiwlan: you'd need to have an X server that supported your graphics hardware, and then you'd need to start X.
<nhaines> I guess that'd just be the beginning.
<obiwlan> nhaines: no, the server is my desktop
<obiwlan> nhaines: you don't need to start x on the client machine where the apps are running or do you? x can be a little confusing
<ogra_> you shouldnt need that, no
<obiwlan> it wouldn't make sense to have x packages and firefox, eclipse in the ubuntu touch repository otherwise
<obiwlan> which depend on x
<ogra_> "the ubuntu touch repository" ?
<ogra_> it is the normal ubuntu repo
<ogra_> (which is also used for arm desktop and server images)
<obiwlan> ogra_: oh, ok .. didn't notice it
<ogra_> the touch images are built with recommends disabled ... i suspect you are missing dependencies to make the X forwarding work
<obiwlan> ogra_: probably
<ogra_> gra@chromebook:~$ apt-cache show openssh-server|grep ^Recommends
<ogra_> Recommends: xauth, ncurses-term, ssh-import-id
<ogra_> try installing these
<ogra_> (at least xauth i think)
<obiwlan> ogra_: yay, xauth was missing. thank you!
<obiwlan> i'm starting to like UT :D
<obiwlan> not the perfect experience, since i still need a thin client instead of just a dumb monitor and input devices... but it already gives a good impression of what's going to happen in the future
<davmor2> Morning all
<davmor2> ogra_: is it me or did the maliit become a lot less reliable on webapps and pages
<ogra_> hmm, i havent noticed it being worse here
<davmor2> ogra_: for me it's not showing up on comments for g+ Facebook or twitter is was on saucy
<ogra_> well, that sounds liek a regression ... works for me though
<xnox> popey: emulator: ping program: /home/alan/adt-bundle-linux-x86_64-20130219/sdk/tools/ddms looks weird.
<xnox> popey: can you please run it in a clean environment not populted by any other android builds?
<popey> hmmm, okay
<davmor2> popey, ogra_: have you got a phone that doesn't have the updated music player on it yet.  I seem to keep getting Network error trying to update it I'm about to chase it with my team to see if it is an error our side
<popey> nope
<popey> updated both
<ogra_> i installed manually on myy maguro yesterday ... didnt update apps on the mako for a while, let me see
<ogra_> update worked fine
<davmor2> just me then that's good :)
<JamesTait> Downloaded fine on my laptop too.
<JamesTait> ogra_, this reminds me, I hacked together a little Python script to get click packages. It handles the SSO login and oauth signing and drops the downloaded file in $HOME.  If it would be of use, I can drop it somewhere public.
<ogra_> sure, /me would post it to the ML ;)
<popey> xnox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6340586 - better, runs
<JamesTait> ogra_, good idea! :)
<xnox> popey: \o/
<xnox> popey: now i guess i should be able to unset the environment variables that screwed it up =)
<popey> xnox: yeah, ANDROID_HOME is the only one I think I have set
<xnox> popey: cool thanks.
<davmor2> ogra_: oh that's interesting there was a system update too I'm wondering if that was blocking it
<ogra_> unlikely
<ogra_> they should be completely separate
<davmor2> ogra_: pass then the system update has the new version of the music app on it :)
<davmor2> so now I have no more apps that are out of date :)
<ogra_> oh, did the updater show you the app even after the system update ?
<popey> hmm
<popey> i made a webapp and listed a bunch of webappUrlPatterns but the website still seems to break out into a separate webbrowser
 * popey fiddles
<popey> ogra_: Ignoring empty or invalid webapp url pattern: "https?://dict.cc/*"
<popey> webbrowser-app: unrecognized option '--webappUrlPatterns=https?://dict.cc/*,https?://touch.dict.cc/*'
<ogra_> oh ?
<popey> lots of that
<popey> check the log in ~/.cache/upstart
<ogra_> the reviewer asked me for this
<popey> I see same on my app
<popey> no, they won't
<ogra_> it used to be just dict.cc
<popey> it appears in the log when you stat the app
<ogra_> --webappUrlPatterns=https?://dict.cc/* was my original code
<popey> application-click-com.ubuntu.developer.ogra.dict_dict_0.3.log
<popey> thats the latest version ?
<ogra_> yes
<popey> right, so thats generating those errors
<popey> I dont know if it's a problem or not
<ogra_> desktop_Exec_webbrowser_target_netloc_matches_patterns (dict, https?://dict.cc/*)&quot;: &quot;&#39;touch.dict.cc&#39; != primary pattern
<ogra_> I suggest fixing this by using this as the Exec in the desktop file:
<ogra_> Exec=webbrowser-app --webapp --enable-back-forward --webappUrlPatterns=https?://dict.cc/*,https?://touch.dict.cc/* http://touch.dict.cc/
<ogra_> thats the mail i got
<ogra_> (the mails are really hard to read in a text only mailer btw)
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/WebAppsConfinement
<ogra_> ah, you mean the last point ?
<ogra_> "must match" ... hrm
<popey> just referring to the docs
<ogra_> thats annoying
<popey> but yes
<popey> which is annoying for me because m.bbc.co.uk/news redirects to www.bbc.co.uk/news
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> i know plenty of such pages
 * popey tries http?://*.bbc.co.uk/news
 * popey tries http?://*.bbc.co.uk/news/*
<ogra_> they just carry over the user agent to the main page
 * ogra_ has a similar prob with m.slashdot.org 
<ogra_> using a qml wrapper works, but then yuo are lacking a back button and wont have the --webappUrlPatterns to open external links in a browser
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1226690
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1226690 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu Saucy) "--webappUrlPatterns should be hardened" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ogra_> bah, k
<ogra_> i'll change dict.cc
 * popey fettles bbc
<ogra_> popey, try if it also happens with http://daker.me/2013/10/package-your-webapp-for-ubuntu-touch.html
<ogra_> if not, it should be easily fixble by adding m.bbc.co.uk to the us-overrides.js of the browser
<popey> hmm
<ogra_> m.slashdot.org works fine with it
<popey> damnit
<ogra_> its just that this way lacks all the browser features like the back button etc
<ogra_> (and the url patterns indeed)
<popey> gonna unpublish bbcnews till I can fix it
<ogra_> what happens to unpulished apps people have installed already btw ?
<ogra_> do we wipe them ?
<popey> hehe
<popey> remote wipe
<popey> yeah, that would go down well ㋛
<popey> no, they just disappear from the store
<popey> ogra_: that works but no back button is frustrating
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> i filed a bug for having a cmdline option to override the UA
<ogra_> trying to find it
<popey> the UA isnt the issue for me
<ogra_> oh ?
<ogra_> but you said the qml wrapper works
<ogra_> the only puprose of this is to override the UA
<ogra_> (you could also just add a line to the ua-overrides.js for this url pattern)
<ogra_> bug 1245465
<ubot5> bug 1245465 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "should offer a commandline option to override the user agent in webapp mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1245465
<popey> hang on.
<popey> I am not seeing a problem with the UA
<popey> the problem I get is that it redirects from m.bbc.co.uk/news to www.bbc.co.uk/news and back to m.bbc.co.uk/news
<popey> which launches a separate browser session
<popey> using daker's method to confine it (without munging the UA) is good for solving that problem, but then I get no back button
<ogra_> ah, so you commented the UA sring in the qml file ?
<ogra_> *string
<popey> removed it, yes
<ogra_> ah, k
<daker> popey: so removing the UA function made it work ?
<popey> "work"
<popey> no
<popey> the UA isn't the issue for me
<daker> the UA is an issue you need to send the mobile UA too
<popey> its not an issue for the site I am using
<popey> the issue is the redirect which it always does
<popey> which is fine, because it redirects back again to teh right page
<popey> I just don't seem to be able to craft the weburlpatterns right
<daker> you are being redirect to http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/ because you are not sending a mobile UA
<ogra_> daker, well, i would think he still gets the mobile version (which would mean the UA is fine)
<popey> i do
<popey> it goes m -> news -> m again
<ogra_> popey, davmor2, so if you guys try to keep a few apps open (for me thats >4 on maguro and >6 on mako) do you also see the die after a few hours being in the bg ... (and then end up with an empty thumbnail or even shuffled thumbnail labeling)
<popey> not tried as I keep rebooting mine
<popey> will leave one for a bit
<ogra_> ah, well, i switched completely to my mako
<ogra_> and it makes it failrly unusable ...
<ogra_> some apps start over if you swipe to them ...
<ogra_> but well, they start over from scratch
<ogra_> so all open data is lost etc
<ogra_> (browser always starts from ubuntu.com, selected topic in shorts isnt selected anymore but you end up at the start page)
<davmor2> ogra_: I have 5 open and it is running at a snails pace but still going, usable would be a vast overstatment
<ogra_> yeah, maguro is really bad here ... but for me it even happens with 2 or 3 apps on maguro
<ogra_> after a fresh reboot it works for a while
<davmor2> ogra_: http://ubuntuone.com/1iXIRnGo61HOQJGpFGQRPY
<ogra_> the apps seem to be properly SIGSTOPed as they should and start again if i swipe to them
<ogra_> but after a while one or two of them crash
<ogra_> and the havoc starts
<ogra_> yeah
<davmor2> ogra_: hmm actually each individual app seems to be okay when it has the foreground, it's just if you try and do anything that uses the system that it grinds to a halt
<ogra_> well, for how many hours did you keep them ?
 * ogra_ has the habit of using a handfull apps that always stay open ... and after a while they start to die 
<ogra_> on maguro i usually only have 3 open ... mako allows more and survives a lot longer ... but shows the same behavior
<sergiusens> ogra_, confirming the label switch
<sergiusens> ogra_, although I switched back to sf as I got tired of waiting ages for things to happen
<ogra_> sergiusens, any idea against what to file this ?
<sergiusens> ogra_, I'd say either unity8 or unity-mir
<ogra_> i suspect the whole app lifecycle thing still doesnt work as it should
<sergiusens> ogra_, it does fairly well for webapps
<ogra_> (apps are supposed to always keep their state even if they get completely killed IIRC)
<ogra_> sergiusens, i see it mostly with webapps
 * ogra_ usually has 4 news sites open, G+ and shorts 
<ogra_> usually shorts is the first one to die though
<sergiusens> ogra_, yeah, state and webapps I can give to you as not ideal
<ogra_> but often enough i also get the "empty swipe" for a webapp
<ogra_> i'm just trying without swap on mako ...
<ogra_> it actually seems to happen later then
<ogra_> (but still happens)
<jjlwork> I am installing on Nexus 7 (grouper), when I do fastboot flash boot trusty-preinstalled-boot-armfh+grouper.img   I get FAILED (command write failed (invalid argument)) can anyone help
<popey> Hmm. I thought I could fiddle with .local/share/applications/foo.desktop and then "start application APP_ID=foo_1.0" and it use that new desktop file
<popey> seems not
<popey> desktop file data cached somewhere else?
<popey> woop woop
<popey> fixed it via judicous use of trial and error
<pablin262004> hi my device bird73gb is posible install ubuntu?
<popey> pablin262004: is it listed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices ?
<pablin262004> nop
<pablin262004> its clone chinesse phone
<pablin262004> h7300
<popey> pablin262004: so you need to find someone to port to it, does CyanogenMod 10 work on it?
<pablin262004> thanks
<freppo> hi
<freppo> hi
<Jesseee> is there currently an ubuntu touch emulator?
<popey> Jesseee: no, but it's being worked on
<Jesseee> how soon do you think it would become available :3/
<popey> Jesseee: it's already available, but the GUI doesn't yet work
<Jesseee> where can i go for more information?
<popey> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg04900.html
<Jesseee> ty
<popey> np
<davmor2> ogra_: okay so I've had 6 apps open since you talked about the issue and I've just had to reboot the device to me though it looks like 3 of the 6 had been closed while scrolling between the apps.  In reality I think they just all stayed open and the icons disappeared.  But rebooting does indeed get me back to a fairly speedy system again
<ogra_> well, the apps get killed in the back
<davmor2> ogra_: in that case the 3 apps left open were using all the memory :)
<ogra_> they should get SIGSTOPed ... if the ram gets low their state should be saved they should be killed to free the ram ... and once you open them again they should be started at the point where they were killed
<ogra_> at least thats how i always understand tvoss if he talks about it
<ogra_> i think the SIGSTOP (and start) works just fine
<ogra_> but as soon as one app gets killed everything goes crazy
<ogra_> (and they never pick up where you were)
<sr20dett> Why is it when i start a simple touch ui and run it before i do anything.........its a transparent box
<sr20dett> The design tab and code say there should at least be a button
<popey> ogra_: davmor2 just looked at my nexus 4, all the apps are still running
<ogra_> popey, was it suspended inbetween ?
<popey> i tapped power button, yeah
<popey> a few hours ago
<davmor2> popey: I was waking my up and switching between the apps every 30 minutes or so
<ogra_> popey, flick through them
<popey> i just did
<ogra_> one will start dieing at some point
<popey> all 7 still open
<ogra_> well then you are lucky ... i just had to start all of them again after all the labels were wrong
<ogra_> but it doesnt seem to happen after any fixed time frame
<ogra_> i think it is a matter of usage
<popey> hmmm
<Moebieus> anyone willing to help me flash back to android? read the site just had a question on one of the steps
<Marinella> Hello guyts
<Marinella> Guys
<davmor2> Marinella: hello
<Marinella> I have a question, in my ubuntu touch  i have  problem with increase audio smartphone soul song, how  can i do for resolve this problem?
<Marinella> audio too low for music Soul, how icreas it? are there a solution for this problem?
<Marinella> my device it's Nexus 4
<successus> salud
<Marinella> how  increase audio  music soul from ubuntu touch?
<mpt> seb128, http://www.lukew.com/ff/entry.asp?1797
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<seb128> mpt, found the bug, I even assigned to you some weeks ago when it was filed ;-)
<seb128> mpt, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1239884
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239884 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Show visual feedback when a settings section is selected" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<mpt> Okay, I’ll blat through bugs this afternoon
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<Marinella> how can i boost audio  in my ubuntu touch,  soul  ringtone audio too low,  why?
<Marinella> ok, now i have go... bye
<mpt> Marinella, the volume hardware buttons should do that. If they do not, that is a bug.
<Marinella> mpt  soul  ringtone audio too low
<Marinella> mpt volume max but sound audio too low
<yahoo> whats the version no of latest release ?
<yahoo> ...
<Dicegasm> guys, do you know when ubuntu will support nexus5?
<Marinella> bye
<popey> Dicegasm: when a) someone buys one, b) someone ports to it
<Marinella> popey
<popey> Marinella: hello
<Dicegasm> popey, do you know when the desktop version will be available ?
<Marinella> popey, i have go... bye
<popey> Dicegasm: 14.04 to 14.10 timescale
<Dicegasm> Popey, ooh :/ 5 months.. until 14.04,..
<popey> it'll come round sooner than you think ☻
<Dicegasm> i really wanted the ubuntu edge :(
<popey> so did i!
<a_muva> I'm having problems with alarm. Does it work?
<a_muva> look like I can not save settings
<Marinella> Hello how can i disable bluetooth ?
<Marinella> i want permanently disable bluetooth becouse i see there is a bug
<nik90> a_muva: Alarms dont work yet
<cwayne> stgraber, ping
<stgraber> cwayne: ping-ish (at a conference)
<stgraber> *pong
<kpanic> Hello
<cwayne> stgraber, ah, i can bother you another time then :)
<popey> ogra_: ok, now my phone is unusable
<kpanic> I'm trying to get ubuntu touch on i9300, it's booting fine but I think there's an issue with udev!
<popey>  1737 phablet   20   0  666856 662204   1132 S  0.6 34.6   6:25.47 init
<popey> that doesnt look good
<kpanic> the radio is asking to load image phone from /dev/block/mmcblk0p7
<kpanic> while the device is under /dev directly
<cwayne> kenvandine, how does signon-ui differ from phone <-> desktop?
<cwayne> namely, how is it that my account-plugin on desktop has a known id, but ont he phone ID is blank
<kenvandine> cwayne, on the phone it uses the webview UI
<kenvandine> on the desktop it uses the Qt stuff
<kenvandine> widgets that is
<cwayne> kenvandine, so are the webkit.d/ conf files ignored?
<cwayne> i.e. does it pull the Username/ID from there on desktop?
<kenvandine> those are used still
<kenvandine> but i think on the desktop it's webkit1
<kenvandine> phone is webkit2
<cwayne> hm
<kenvandine> on the phone the wrapper to load it is QML/webkit2
<cwayne> i just don't get why the ID isn't automatically populated, as it seems twitter has essentially a blank qml-plugin, so how does it get pulled in while mine does not
<kenvandine> i'd say it is most likely something with that QML loader in the account plugin
<cwayne> i was hoping to have an empty one like twitter's, as api calls for this account are a bit more involved
<cwayne> so iw as trying to avoid having to do an api call to get the display name
<kenvandine> look at the Main.qml in flickr
<kenvandine> it does a function call to get the username
<kenvandine> i don't think we had to do that before...
<cwayne> i saw facebook does that, but twitter's doesn't have to do that function call
<beuno> kenvandine, heya!   since you're Mr Friends, do you know if google talk is suppose to work in touch?
<cwayne> kenvandine, any api call to fitbit has to have oauth signed auth headers, so it's a bit more complicated than passing the token in the url
<beuno> kenvandine, it seems to always just tell me to set up things in online accounts, but I do have it set up
<kenvandine> beuno, i don't think there is an app for google talk on touch
<beuno> kenvandine, makes sense. Is it planned at all?
<kenvandine> not sure... i hope so
<kenvandine> we basically need a chat client
<kenvandine> check with bfiller
<kenvandine> cwayne, can you ask mardy about that on monday?
<cwayne> kenvandine, sure thing!  i think it can certainly be done in a qml plugin, but it's somewhat non-trivial (at least for someone like me who doesn't know what they're doing :P)
<kenvandine> i'm just not seeing why you would need to if it works on the desktop
<kenvandine> anyway... time to EOD!
<kenvandine> have a great weekend!
#ubuntu-touch 2013-11-02
<mlasala> hi, I just installed ubuntu in my Nexus 4 and now I wanna restore my Android backup (backup.ab) but I can't. I restart the device in recovery mode and from my ubuntu laptop y put the command "adb restore backup.ab" and this message appears: "Now unlock your device and confirm the restore operation." but in the phone I can't see any message
<mlasala> anyone knows how to correcty restore the backup.ab file?
<RobbyF> I might have the command
<RobbyF> one sec
<RobbyF> adb restore backup.ab
<RobbyF> should work
<RobbyF> or adb backup -apk -shared -all
<ry_> Anyone have any docs on removing all the pre-populated data? or is there a build that leaves this out?
<popey> ry_: what data?
<ry_> All the preloaded contacts, text messages, call logs, etc
<popey> thats an old build if you have all that
<popey> we haven't had pre-installed data for some time now
<ry_> Ah wow, not sure how I ended up with such an old build..Thanks much popey
<mlasala> well, finally i did it but first i had to restore the factory image
<Maclaren> how can i installthe latest ubuntu touch?
<sr20dett> I think the problem with the sdk not working until you resize, Is an issue with the size of components inside the app like the buttons and in my apps case the text field.
<sr20dett> I made a text field longer and it turned transparent/unusable until I would resize the app
<sr20dett> i changed the size back and it worked fine again I tried to change this in the SDKs Simple Touch UI but nothing I adjusted there changed anything
<sr20dett> I still think this could partly be where the problem resides
<sr20dett> If this was a listed bug where would I find it....in launchpad?
<Maclaren> how come adb packages are not avaliable
<sr20dett> how do i add the #include <qurlquery> class to my app in the sdk
<sr20dett> i want to replace two variables in a url and have it open that url
<sr20dett> or qstring
<sr20dett> that would work to
<rigved> good morning
<rigved> with android 4.4. not coming to my galaxy nexus :( , i guess it's time to upgrade to Ubuntu Touch!
<rigved> is Ubuntu Touch now based on trusty?
<sr20dett> hello?
<sr20dett> can you guys see my posts?
<rigved> sr20dett: yes, your messages can be seen...but none of the touch devs are awake yet...so, wait around for an hour or two on the channel for them to come online...
<sr20dett> sorry new client im getting used to......tried another room as well
<sr20dett> haha thanks ill try periodically
<AlanO> I have a Nexus 4 running Ubuntu Touch 14.04 build 5, the last update was on 10/25/13. I somehow managed to disabled the ability to do OTA, nor can I connect to the device via USB and ADB. Any ideas how to restore this functionality?
<Home_> Is there support for the new 2013 nexus 7 32 gig Wi-Fi edition? phablet-flash lists the device as flo and it fails to work.
<Home_> when using the command phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel --no-backup
<successus> salud
<nhaines> Yay, I just published my first webapp.  I'm a mobile developer now.  I'm trippling my consulting rates.
<nhaines> Home_: 2013 Nexus 7 is not supported at all, sorry.  :(
<den4ik> hello world
<den4ik> do i have to have dual core? i want to make ubuntu for Nexus S 3g
<mikeeee> lg g2 get ubuntu touch?
<inhies> is there a way to dual boot so i dont lose my android setup on my nexus 4?
<popey> inhies: there may be, but we don't support that
<popey> because we dont test that scenario
<LLKCKfan> My friend who showers twice a day and use Secret clinic strenght is telling me that her underarms still smell bad. Is there anything she can wash besides soap and water with that will help the smell disappear? I do not want to know what caused it as I do not care. And cannot change her diet.
<popey> LLKCKfan: pretty much 100% offtopic for this channel
<lazowik> popey: it's a hacker trying to take over the channel!
<LLKCKfan> Not a hacker
<lazowik> :(
<lazowik> LLKCKfan: now, being serious, it's a channel about OS for smartphones and tablets
<LLKCKfan> Does any1  know how to keep a wifi connection connect to an android?
<lazowik> LLKCKfan: and OS being ubuntu, not android ;)
<l4serb0y> hey all
<popey> yo
<l4serb0y> can I as a normal consumer install ubuntu on my phone
<l4serb0y> I'm thinking of trying but it says on the page that it's just for developers and industry partners only
<Jey0xBEAF> Hello all !
<Jey0xBEAF> Someone can tell me the process to solve the issue related to the /var/lib/dpkg/lock please ?
<Jey0xBEAF> I know we can solve this by enter a command on the PC shell side when the phone is connected to it with usb cable
<zastaph> is Ubuntu Touch the Ubuntu phone OS, and/or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch for Desktop Ubuntu ?
<Home_> nhaines: thanks for letting me know, which one of the 2012 nexus 7's are more supported 16g or 32g wifi?
<iBelieve> zastaph: Right now, Ubuntu Touch is for phones and tablets, but it will be used as the basis for the new desktop version, coming in 14.10.
<zastaph> iBelieve, ok, that's some time ahead.. There's so many nice Touch & Type laptops on the market now, but hard to find any hardware compatibility info on them.
<iBelieve> zastaph: the current ubuntu desktop version might support touch screens, but I don't know if that works and if so, how well.
<zastaph> yes i saw a daily build of 13.04 that ran well on an All-in-one. I would like one of Acer's Touch & Type laptops, if I could just get any sort of approval they would be compatible
<doflah> I'm running 13.10 on an Asus zenbook - the OS itself supports multitouch pretty well but then it becomes a question of application support
<doflah> I don't think either firefox or chrome support multitouch on linux yet
<zastaph> doflah, zenbook comes in so many variations
<zastaph> aspire R7 I would buy if it would work flawless (Ubuntu, not applications)
<doflah> yeah, I was just trying to support iBelieve's point that touch is already in the OS, you don't necessarily need to wait for 14.10
<xnox> doflah: only on armhf. not available on amd64/i386 properly.
<doflah> xnox, what's only on armhf?
<xnox> doflah: Ubuntu Touch.
<doflah> oh, I was talking about touch as an input method, not Touch-with-a-capital-T
<xnox> oh
<xnox> ok =)
<Home_> is the nexus 7 2012 16gig and 32 gig wi-fi editions equally well supported or should I lean towards 16 gig?
<a_muva_> how to open 2 terminals?
 * ogra_ doubts that is possible 
<popey> we did talk about maybe enabling tabs for the terminal
<popey> might be a good goal for this cycle
<ogra_> soo ... i wrote a kind of poor mans ebook reader for my pdf ebooks ... (converting them in advance to html, using a browser view in the app) ...
<ogra_> while i was able to solve all issues (no autorotation, save the page number so it starts where i left it etc) ... the one thing i cant get fixed is to avoid the screen to turn off when my app is focused :(
 * ogra_ wonders if there is any QML access to qtpowerd yet
<daker> there is a plugin for the music-app
<ogra_> but that offers just a background service, no  ?
<ogra_> i only want to inhibit screen suspend while my app is focused
<daker> i think yes (bg service)
<ogra_> (since it is annoying if your scren turns off while reading a book)
<ogra_> (and actually only the automatic timeout ... would be good if the power button can still override)
<ogra_> i wonder how the mediaplayer does it
<daker> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk/view/head:/music-app.qml#L25
<daker> and https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk/view/head:/music-app.qml#L570
 * ogra_ hugs daker  
<daker> and the plugin is in the ppa i think
<daker> ogra_: here is what mhall119_ told me
<daker> 16:41:41 <mhall119> it's a hack that was made just for the music app, since the mediaplayer service wasn't going to be ready in time for the 13.10 release
<daker> 16:41:50 <mhall119> and I think apps need to be white-listed to use it
<daker> 16:42:26 <daker> and if they will use the mediaplayer service, the music will keep playing ?
<daker> 16:43:13 <mhall119> yeah, the service will keep playing the music/stream even when the app's process is suspended
<ogra_> yeah, that wont have any effect on the screen though
<ogra_> it will just keep the app alive in bg
<ogra_> a-ha !
<ogra_> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/qtpowerd/trunk/view/head:/QtPowerd.h
<ogra_> Q_PROPERTY(bool keepDisplayOn READ keepDisplayOn WRITE setDisplayOn NOTIFY keepDisplayOnChanged)
<ogra_> that smells liek it
<ogra_> *like
<Home_> does phablet work just aswell on 2012 nexus 16 gig as 32 gig? I saw there were some issues with 32 gig earlier.
<popey> Home_: i dont think there's any difference
<Home_> are you sure because I read in many places that the memory is in different locations and caused problems on the install. Not sure how well documented or updated the 32 gig version is
<Home_> I want the 32 gig, but I also want to ensure that I wont have issues on install
<ogra_> Home_, the old N7 should be fine, though i think there were issues with the 3G version
<ogra_> (size shouldnt cause any probs)
<Home_> Ok thank you ogra i'll avoid the 3g and get the 32 gig wifi
<den4ik> hello world. how to set up breakfast command?
<cwayne> mhall119, just wanted to say thanks for writing all the logic for 'drag up to reload a listview'  just took it from uReadit for my fitbit app, worked like a champ :D
<successus> salud
<sr20dett> Hello I have been trying to use Qstring to change up two variables inside a url and I'm not sure how to even include the class of Qstring let alone use it. The Qt site has many things on it about Qstring but where can i find some examples or source code of useing Qstring with variables inside a url
<kostkon> sr20dett, better ask in #ubuntu-app-devel
<sr20dett> thank you
#ubuntu-touch 2013-11-03
<eraserhd> Anybody on that can help me with really newbie QML dev questions?
<eraserhd> 1. How do I install QtTest?
<eraserhd> ANSWER FOUND: apt-get install qtdeclarative5-test-plugin
<wilee-nilee> !yay
<ubot5> Glad you made it! :-)
<eraserhd> Do I have to know someone to update the wiki with those install instructions?
<eraserhd> I've logged in, and it says the QML testing page is immutable: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing/QML
<wilee-nilee> eraserhd, To edit a wiki you would at the least have to be a member.
<eraserhd> wilee-nilee: Can I make a bug report or otherwise tell a member?
<wilee-nilee> !bug
<ubot5> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<wilee-nilee> I'm not familiar with that qt stuff we would have to assume that your results play out across the board with other users and is not a anomaly. Being part of the team so to speak fits some I guess.
<eraserhd> Wow, finding a package for a bug that refers to ubuntu's website is really hard.  Is there one?
<eraserhd> Some kind of convention or something?
<Elleo> eraserhd: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/+filebug/ might be the best option
<eraserhd> whee, now to figure out how to install a click package on a phone
<eraserhd> Anybody know the adb commands to install a click package on a phone?
<eraserhd> OK, I figured out 'adb push foo.click /tmp/ && click install /tmp/foo.click', but it doesn't show up.
<eraserhd> Mabe it needs an icon?
<eraserhd> Something to figure out tomorrow.  Good night.
<icountu> Hello everyone
<icountu> Is that possible to install ubuntu touch on samsung i9305 ?
<iabik> 77Hello all, i will make ubuntu touch for Gt-P7500. Maybe i need help
<thatguyisjames> broud question. if im flashing back to android.... how to i say ok to the "adb restore backup.ab" command if its not running android to say ok to?
<thatguyisjames> do*
<thatguyisjames> i found my anwser, i have to flash back to android.
<thatguyisjames> has anyone used the ubuntu recovery mode to do it? or will odin be my only option?
<iabik> plese say, what do in step Kernel
<acassis> Hi All, is there some effort for implement a flipped image for Sony Xperia S (nozomi) ?
<doomlord_> how close or far is desktop convergance
<obiwlan> doomlord_: i think it's planned for 14.10
<den4ik> should i install new recovery before installing ut-image? I got status 7 error. cannot install on a phone
<aquarius> Officially confused. The "more suggestions for applications" section of the apps scope on my phone has disappeared. Searching for apps doesn't find anything. And all the apps I had installed seem to have vanished. How mught I repair this? I've tried restarting and it didn't help.
<popey> ooh
<popey> i know this one#
<popey> hmm, wonder if it's bug 1220717
<ubot5> bug 1220717 in touch-preview-images "Disable Applications / Dash plugins, can't re-enable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220717
 * popey wanders off to bath kids
<den4ik> should i install new recovery before installing ut-image? I got status 7 error. cannot install on a phone
<den4ik> assert failed: getprop("ro.product.device") ==  "manta" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "manta" (Status 7)
<Tassadar> you are trying to install *something* for Nexus 10, the tablet
<den4ik> im trying to install to Nexus S 3g
<Tassadar> then you have wrong file
<Tassadar> s
<den4ik> is it a correct command "brunch manta"?
<Tassadar> nexus S is maguro, not manta
<den4ik> how do you know?
<den4ik> i thought "manta" is just kernel version
<Tassadar> it is device codename
<Tassadar> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Working_with_phablet-flash this table contains officialy supported devices and their codenames
<den4ik> device codename should be "crespo"
<Tassadar> crespo is CDMA version, I think(?)
<den4ik> no
<marinella> Hello guy, how can i  permanently disable bluetooth  in ubuntu touch?
<marinella> are there some solution?  it's a prblem for me
<marinella> there?
<marinella> bye
<lapor> I have one question
<lapor> I have Ubuntu touch on my Nexus 4
<lapor> and it haven't upgrade since 17.10.
<lapor> but I have checked out the Changelog and every day is coming some new upgrades for the OP
<lapor> can someone please explain me why is that so?
<popey> lapor: we have multiple channels, one for saucy, one for trusty, one for trusty-proposed etc
<popey> you're on saucy, if you update to trusty you'll get new stuff
<cxexa> 1. how do you have it installed?   installed via recovery or flashed via ubuntu  2. is the changleog for 17.10 (13.10)?
<lapor> oh
<lapor> this is changelog http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/touch/changes/
<lapor> i installed it via ubuntu, from terminal
<lapor> and how do I update it to trusty?
<cxexa> phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel trusty
<cxexa> you may lose installed apps :/
<popey> i wouldn't do that
<cxexa> how would one go about installing trusty?
<lapor> so what do you suggest?
<popey> i believe system-image-cli has a command line option to change channel
<cxexa> apologies.
<popey> then you may be able to     adb shell system-image-cli --build 0
<cxexa> popey, if installing for the first time, would the method I posted work?
<lapor> so I simply type adb shell system-image-cli --build 0 in terminal on my device?
<popey> no
<popey> you need to change channel
<lapor> and how do I do that?
<popey> i dont remember the option and dont have my phone nearby to test
<popey> adb shell system-image-cli -h
<popey> to get command line options
<lapor> ok
<popey> one of them (i believe) allows you to change channel
<lapor> will try now
<lapor> i get bash: adb: command not found
<lapor> to be clear, I typed that in the terminal on my phone
<popey> on your phone just do "system-image-cli -h"
<cxexa> phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel trusty -- good for initial install if 13.10 not on phone yet?
<lapor> I installed Ubuntu touch on 10th of October
<cxexa> lapor: I did but went back to CM. I am wondering if that is the best install method if 13.10 is not on there.
<cxexa> so, if install was to occur on November 3rd...
<harris> hey so on the status page there are two red boxes for the nexus 7 grouper when will those be fixed
<cxexa> cxexa goes to install trusty
<lapor> I found this: -u NUMBER, --upgrade NUMBER Upgrade from this build number instead of the system's current build number
<popey> lapor: its the channel you need to change
<lapor> I can't find it
<lapor> how can I move up and down in the terminal?
<popey> ok, well an alternative is to do what cxexa suggested
<popey> cxexa: yes, that command is fine
<cxexa> btw, is MMS working in trsty yet?
<popey> no
<cxexa> popey: thanks.
<lapor> so to re-install the whole system?
<popey> thats one way
<popey> until someone comes along and mentions the magic for changing channel
<lapor> I'll try to google it :)
<lapor> Really don't want to re-install it
<lapor> I have all contacts already in :)
<popey> lemme see if I can figure it out
<popey> lapor: you could try  "system-image-cli -c trusty -b 0"
<popey> which should update the device and not touch data
<RedPandaFox> 25178
<lapor> I have to try that when I'm on the wifi
<lapor> I can do that tomorrow
<lapor> I don't have wifi here
<lapor> or would that change the channel?
<yorick> hey! I'm trying to get a magic mouse to work with touchegg, but it's not even listed in geistest
<yorick> I have seen people use it when googling, so it seems like it should work
<yorick> (yes, it's using the evdev driver, when cat /dev/input/event21 I can see output when I touch it)
<popey> lapor: i think so
<lapor> popey: I got this: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/var/log/system-image/client.log'
<popey> oh, you may need sudo
<den4ik> http://www.xda-developers.com/android/google-patent-trolled-by-rockstar/  interesting article
<lapor> but what is the password for phablet?
<popey> phablet
<lapor> thanks
<lapor> is there a way to check it out if the channel is trusty?
<Guest93478> hi
<den4ik> hi
<Guest93478> \nick rem
<lapor> thanks popey, I'm off for today
<lapor> I'll try tomorrow if it'll upgrade
<lapor> if not, I'll be back :)
<lapor> cheers
<mar77i> o/
<mar77i> so. I can flash these images in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/p4wifi as many times as I want. no ubuntu, only cm :(
<martin19> how hard would it be to port ubuntu touch to a motorola xt897?
<mar77i> neither saucy-preinstalled nor the new trusty-preinstalled image worked. I'm not impressed.
<wilee-nilee> mar77i, better ask for your money back
<wilee-nilee> Under active "development" has no meaning to you?
<mar77i> hmm. I may have misunderstood the "flashing" mechanism, and didn't expect the previously running bare cm back...
<mar77i> usually it's me doing stuff wrong when it doesn't work, that's why I /joined here, basically.
<RAOF> That's a community port, which is not tested by Canonical.
<RAOF> That said, have you tried “phablet-flash community -d p4wifi”?
<mar77i> no. what state does the device have to be in when I run that command?
<RAOF> Booted into cyanogen should work, I think.
<mar77i> (except for being plugged)
<mar77i> k
<mar77i> will try tomorrow. thanks :)
#ubuntu-touch 2014-10-27
<cpatrick08> I was looking at http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed/ and was wondering what the generic images would run on
<cpatrick08> I was also looking on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/daily-preinstalled/pending/ and saw grouper images, I was wondering how up to date those images were
<Bond-JamesBond> hello folks
<Bond-JamesBond> i finally have a Ubuntu Touch device and I'm thrilled -- but..
<Bond-JamesBond> I cannot figure out how to upload an e-pub or a couple mp3 podcasts to my device.  Help, please?
<Bond-JamesBond> Oh: running PCLinuxOS, but can boot into Ubunu 14.04 if needed
<Bond-JamesBond> I prefer to work in just GUI, but I'm OK doing a few things command line if that is what it takees
<Bond-JamesBond> um, hello
<ahayzen_> Bond-JamesBond, mp3s you should be able to copy via MTP to your device and put in the 'Music' folder
<Bond-JamesBond> thank you, but I don't understand MTP
<Bond-JamesBond> does the browser have a way to "dowload this link"? Because I could try that, too.
<ahayzen_> Bond-JamesBond, "Media Transfer Protocol (MTP)" .. if you plug your device in via USB it should appear under nautilus (note i use Ubuntu not PCLinuxOS) and then you can copy them across
<ahayzen_> Bond-JamesBond, yep if you download music files they will be imported via the music-app
<Bond-JamesBond> I was able to get DigiKam to find/dowload the pics, but I just couldn't put anything ONTO the device.
<Bond-JamesBond> Maybe rebooting into Ubuntu is the way to go?
<ahayzen_> Bond-JamesBond, maybe, i'm not familiar with the tools that come with PCLinuxOS
<Bond-JamesBond> thanks ahayzen
<ahayzen_> Bond-JamesBond, if that doesn't work you can push them across with adb
<Bond-JamesBond> but -theoretically- it really should be as easy as dragging & dropping some files across, right?
<ahayzen_> Bond-JamesBond, yeah it should appear as a drive in your file manager then drag and drop :)
<Bond-JamesBond> thank you so much , folks!  I'm going to reboot and try some more.  Take Care!
<nhaines> Good luck!
<harish_> Hi All.. Is it possible to install ubuntu-tound on Sony Xperia M?
<harish_> Hi All.. Is it possible to install ubuntu-touch on Sony Xperia M?
<tbr> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<tbr> harish_:^^^^^
<harish_> Thanks
<dholbach> good morning
<bobin> Hi guys. I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my Windows 8 tablet (hp elitepad 900 g1). I have got to grub but when I press try Ubuntu/install Ubuntu the tablet go black screen and stops. Any suggestions?
<bmatusiak> anybody know why html5 apps on built on ububtu-sdk dont work?
<tsdgeos> ogra_: any idea why there's no equivs in rtm?
<out_of_color> i ve been googling a lot but i keep running in circles. how do i flash my tablet using ubuntu?
<spazzymoto> out_of_color: http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<out_of_color> spazzymoto , i would like to reinstall android os not ubuntu
<spazzymoto> What tablet do u have? http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/reinstalling-android/
<out_of_color> spazzymoto , none of those
<out_of_color> spazzymoto , i just want to try a fresh install because even after a factory reset some files remain
<spazzymoto> what tablet do you own?
<out_of_color> POV
<out_of_color> why does android keeps some apps config files? is it to spare internal flash card?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy 110th birthday to the New York City subway! :-D
<hardtail> Hi there. Does anyone have experience installing Ubuntu on an ASUS TransformerBook T100?
<jgdx> seb128, hey
<barry> mandel, lool: do you have an eta for a new udm in rtm that fixes LP:# 1341685?  i'm going to try to get a new s-i into rtm today
<lool> barry: hmm I had asked mandel to land it, and I believe that was utopic/vivid only back then, need to check with him
<lool> mandel: you around?
<barry> lool: cool, thanks.  btw, i'm going to do a final review and test of the branch, but it *should* be up-to-date with our discussions of last week
<dobey> barry, lool: mandel is on vacation for a few days i think
<barry> dobey: okay, thanks
<seb128> jgdx, hey
<jgdx> seb128, hey, I had a question about what code goes where for a bug, but now I know.
<seb128> k
<ogra_> seb128, seems since we rolled back apt in the rtm images system-settings seem to fail their smoketests
<seb128> ogra_, doesn't make any sense, settings are not using apt
<ogra_> (that was the only change during the last few images and it started exactly with the rolled back image ... pretty weird)
<ogra_> well, pkcon is
<ogra_> but even that should not have any effect
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> is there any way to remount /system as rw?
<davmor2> dobey: phablet-config writable-image?
<dobey> davmor2: i don't think that makes the android lxc environment writable though?
<pmcgowan> dobey, adb shell "echo $mypassword | sudo -S mount -o remount,rw /"
<pmcgowan> more better
<dobey> pmcgowan: mount: cannot remount /dev/loop1 read-write, is write-protected
<dobey> i want to make the android chroot writable, not / :)
<davmor2> dobey: I thought it made / rw and everything under it
<davmor2> ah okay sorry
<ogra_> not the android img ... you would have to do that from recovery
<dobey> davmor2: pretty sure not android anyway
<dobey> ogra_: so boot to recovery, remount /, and then adb push?
<ogra_> the prob is that the img already lives in a readonly space ...
<ogra_> so it inherits the readonly status ... even if you remount the loop image
<dobey> not that i expect what i want to try, to actually fix anything, but would like to try it anyway
<ogra_> dobey, no, boot into recovery, find the andorid image somethere under /data or /userdata, create a mountpoint for it, loop mount it rw and make changes
<ogra_> (at which point you will likely run into issues because it has 0bytes free
<dobey> though maybe the image already has the latest versions of the firmware on it; the filenames aren't versioned, so no idea how to tell
<ogra_> )
<dobey> hmmm
<ogra_> you can look at the source of rootstock-touch-install from lp:project-rootstock-ng ...
<ogra_> it does something similar
<pdxwebdev> Is there a recommended database storage with ubuntu phone?
<popey> Local storage is what most use, basically sqlite
<pdxwebdev> Ok, I'm having to convert from mongodb, any nosql options?
<dobey> u1db
<pdxwebdev> cool, thanks
<mandel> barry, so the udm fix, we need to test etc.. I'll do it now
<mandel> barry, I tried to do it on friday but vivid was not open
<mandel> barry, do you need it in rtm?
<barry> mandel: yes, we do need it for rtm
<mandel> barry, ack, I'll request a silo for rtm too
<barry> mandel: that would be great, thanks.  i am testing my rtm branch for s-i on it too
<barry> (on lool's branch)
<mandel> barry, is that bug reported as critical in the spreadsheet?
<barry> mandel: "the"?  not sure, but i did add it to the "RTM additional bugs wishlist" spreadsheet
<mandel> balloons, that is "the" spreadsheet :)
<mandel> barry, ^
<mandel> balloons, please ignore me
<taiebot> Hi all i am planning some trip abroad and i am dreading because i will not be able to use my UT because of this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1323837 any way this could be escalated i think it is a must have for any phone.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1323837 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Sim toolkit is not available on UT" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<la_juyis> hi, does anybody know which is the latest build that I can flash on a flo device with some hope it will work? :)
<pngo_> does anyone knows to to get/reset access point name?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-10-28
<lpotter> pngo_: Settings->Cellular->Carrier->APN->
<pngo_> lpotter: I can not find APN option
<pngo_> I read this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/413438/no-mobile-data-on-nexus-4-ubuntu-touch
<pngo_> but I'm not sure how to change options
<strigoi818303> Hello room, anyone here worked with the droid incredible 2?
<hardtail> does anyone know how to install ubuntu on an asus transformerbook t100?
<pngo_> my cellular data has stopped working. can someone tell me what is device name ex: wlan0 to activate it.
<pngo_> I would like to back up my txt messages.
<Azh> Hey   y'all
<Puneet> Hi
<Puneet> I have some issues with my Ubuntu 14.04
<Puneet> Recently I bought new HP laptop with Ubuntu 12.04 as default OS
<Puneet> and upgraded it to 14.04 but post upgrade, I am facing some issues
<Puneet> like touchpad stopped working
<Puneet> can someone guide me how to fix this?
<Puneet> I goggled and try to fix it but could not find the solution
<tbr> that's a general #ubuntu thing though
<Puneet> Can someone guide me to resolve this issue?
<tbr> go to the #ubuntu channel. this channel is about phones.
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Animation Day! :-D
<asac> pitti: can you confirm that our retracers for rtm distro use the right symbol in general nowadays?
<asac> ogra was wonderingf if thats the case
<asac> ogra_: so i dont have a crash of unity at all  in /var/crash that is newer than oct 24
<ogra_> asac, as long as we dont have errors.u.c for rtm having thr retracers doesnt help much ... we also need to get the info somehoe
 * asac removes all files
<asac> ogra_: we have afaik
<asac> bdmurray: ^^
<ogra_> i do have a crash right after reboot usually
<asac> ogra_: do you have a oops id?
<ogra_> unity8, mediascanner-service-2.0, ubuntu-app-launch_desktop-hook
<pitti> asac: unsure, I don't run errors.u.c., that's bdmurray's territory; Brian? ^
<ogra_> these three are crashing rather reliable here
<asac> pitti: right, but the retracing machinary is supposed to do its job, right?
<ogra_> ubuntu-app-launch is a recoverable error though ..
<asac> ogra_: do you have oops for your crashes?
<ogra_> i have a .crash file
<pitti> asac: yes, it should; the pieces (ddebs, apt sources, logic etc.) are all there
<asac> ogra_: can you paste /var/log/upstart/whoopsie.log ?
<asac> so right after reboot i get https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/b1bc3df0-5e97-11e4-abd6-fa163e373683
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8718395/
<ogra_> asac, yeah, thats a recoverable error
<asac> ogra_: https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/3f6b473c-5e83-11e4-a8bb-fa163e373683
<ogra_> ignore that ... doesnt do harm (apart from producing noise ... cwayne is aware of it)
<asac> ogra_: https://errors.ubuntu.com/bucket/?id=/usr/bin/unity8%3A6%3A__assert_fail_base%3A__GI___assert_fail%3A__GI___pthread_mutex_lock%3A__gthread_mutex_lock%3Astd%3A%3Amutex%3A%3Alock
<asac> thats the crash you see
<asac> looks reasonably ok from retracing pov
<asac> playbackstatus
<asac> started on oct 10
<asac> pitti: any hope that https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/47162672-5e98-11e4-a34f-fa163e22e467 might get retraced etc.?
<asac> or is that fail?
<pitti> asac: I don't know what's wrong; I can't look in the errors.u.c. logs
<pitti> but it was reported just now, and I think bdmurray said that the retracers have quite some backlog
<ogra_> asac, that only has 9 failures in rtm ...
<ogra_> (see the "derivatives" column in the table)
<ogra_> the actual thing must be way higher
<asac> pitti: kk. guess showing retracing status would help figuring if this is going to get better
<ogra_> we're looking for a unity8 crash with at least two, if not three digit occurence in rtm
<asac> ogra_: well, might be there are various variants
<asac> this one surely is real and made my phone screen go black
<asac> hehe
<ogra_> sure, youre might just be a side effect
<asac> might be we get various random ones, instead of just one big one
<ogra_> but many people see it often ... the occurence must be really high
<ogra_> smoke tests also see constant ones during unity8 tests
<asac> really?
<asac> then lets go for those
<asac> no question asked
<asac> fix those and world will be at least more stable :P
<ogra_> scoperunner and unity8 itself
<sergiusens> asac: ogra_ try this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-scopes/+bug/1386653
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1361221 in unity-scopes-shell (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1386653 Manage Dash does not notice when the phone comes online" [Undecided,In progress]
<ogra_> and media-hub-server at times
<sergiusens> ogra_: I know you complained about it at least ;-)
<ogra_> sergiusens, nice one
<asac> sil2100: ogra_: can we file a bug about the unity8 automation crashers?
<ogra_> sergiusens, we are researching unity8 restarts atm though ...
<asac> maybe there is something in that?
<ogra_> asac, yes
<asac> you got it already?
<ogra_> asac, i talked to Saviq about it during the sprint ...
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, I can't triage the bug but should go into the list
<asac> do we have a bug?
<ogra_> and he was saying he had some ideas but no solution yet
<ogra_> no, no bug filed yet
<asac> i am sure this will become a big prio
<asac> ogra_: sil2100: can you file one so we can track this?
<asac> thanks
<asac> just post a bug about super crashy RTM phone and point to the automation crashes we see
<sil2100> asac: we have one bug for overall smoketesting automation failures, but I guess one separate for this issue might be good
<ogra_> so going bachwards through the images i see unity8 crashes in about every second image ... also media-hub ... what i see *constantly* though is unity-scopes_scoperunner
<ogra_> (during the uniry8 tests that is)
<ogra_> so we shoulld perhaps rather forcus on scoperunner since unity8 and media-hub might just be fallout
<JStalin> hi, why I cannot add a contact from recent calls list
<JStalin> clicking on a number instantly starts dial
<tbr> JStalin: tap and hold
<popey> JStalin: i see two ways to do that
<popey> JStalin: swipe up recent, swipe number left and tap "add contact"
<popey> JStalin: or, swipe up recent, tap number, tap "add contact"
<JStalin> when i tap and hold it switches to select mode, when the only thing i can do is remove items from the list
<JStalin> but swipe left
<tbr> for me that opens a context menu
<JStalin> amazing
<JStalin> :P
<JStalin> it works
<JStalin> thanks
<JStalin> i don't know how i couldn't noticed it
<JStalin> thank you, poor battery life on nexus5 though
<popey> how poor?
<JStalin> well, i suppose it was fully powered up in the morning or almost fully, although it was powered only by usb connected to computer
<JStalin> and now, after 8 hours its almost dead
<JStalin> and i didn't do much, just used some wifi at work, answered few calls
<ogra_> well, in the recent rtm images there were a good bunch of power related fixes
<ogra_> but no idea how much of that was actually driver related for the supported devices and how much was generic
<ogra_> (you would indeed only benefit from the generic fixes on N5)
<JStalin> afaik it should update automatically, right?
<ogra_> if you are on the rtm-proposed channel you would have gotten tzhem with one of the latest images
<pngo_> I got new sim card and cellular data stopped working since than. How can I fix it?
<jgdx> pngo_, what device are you using? What build of ut?
<pngo_> nexus 4. ubuntu 14.10(r243)
<zhsj> hi, anyone uses Meizu MX3? is there any available img to flash?
<pngo_> jgdx: nexus4, ubuntu 14.10 (r243)
<ogra_> pngo_, thats dead beef ...
<ogra_> you should really use ubuntu-rtm instead
<pngo_> ogra_: can I get a link?
<ogra_> just use the rtm or rtm-proposed channel with ubuntu-device-flash
<pngo_> ok thank you
<ogra_> the --list-channels option should show all rtm channels and the right syntax to use
<jgdx> pngo_, and while you're at it, install ofono-scripts
<jgdx> pngo_, if the upgrade doesn't fix it, the output from list-modems is very helpful (remember to redact any personal information)
<ogra_> also refrain from using versioned channels (14.09 in case of rtm or 14.10 or utopic or vivid ... ) better use devel or devel-proposed ... these are aliases and get moved to the next release automatically ... while all versioned ones (or the ones with release names) stop being updated at some point
<ogra_> jgdx, ofono-scripts is preinstalled ;)
<jdstrand> barry: hello again. trying to use 'sudo system-image-cli -b 0 -c ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed -vvv' on a device to change channels from promoted to proposed, but it is just hanging: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8719192/
<jdstrand> barry: (mako)
<jdstrand> E1028 07:35:23.824100 25217 apparmor.cpp:112]  org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Disconnected:Not connected to D-Bus server
<jdstrand> that came up a couple of times
<jdstrand> so did: W1028 07:35:23.826511 25217 manager.cpp:140]  bc951ef547fc49faa52fe0ba891aaca8could not be stored in the db
 * ogra_ blames dbus-cpp :) 
<ogra_> our constant blame target recently
<jgdx> ogra_, k, thanks
<jgdx> :)
<jdstrand> barry: ah, it finally timed out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8719334/
<barry> jdstrand: that assertion error *should* be fixed by the udm fix that's in flight
<jdstrand> barry: so, I need to install that silo to change channels?
<jgdx> seb128, titles that are the text properties of some listelements, shoulnd't they also benefit from the new title element you created (in uss)?
<barry> jdstrand: doesn't look like udm is in a silo yet
<seb128> jgdx, do you have an example?
<jdstrand> hmm
<filmee24> hi, ive installed ubuntu on my wetab tablet, but i would upgrade to ubuntu touch, how can i install it?
<jdstrand> I guess I'll just need to test my stuff in the emulator
<jdstrand> barry: thanks
 * jdstrand wonders if the emulator fix for rtm landed yet
<jdstrand> barry: thanks
<barry> jdstrand: yeah.  i'll keep watching it
<jgdx> seb128, time and date -> set time and date
<jgdx> huuuge problem for my guerilla testers
<filmee24> i would install ubuntu touch on ubuntu tablet
<popey> filmee24: i dont think we have a build for the wetab
<popey> filmee24: but that's an x86 tablet?
<filmee24> yes
<seb128> jgdx, that's an ItemSelector
<seb128> jgdx, but I changed that one in my mps
<seb128> jgdx, but using a Title followed by a selector without text:
<popey> filmee24: then perhaps you can apt-get install some of the necessary bits from the repo, but no guarantees it'll work. We don't test on x86 tablets yet
<popey> filmee24: what GPU is it?
<seb128> jgdx, which is a workaround but does the correct result
<jgdx> seb128, oh right, excellent. I saw a bunch of those not changed in cellular, so I figured you left them alone.
<jgdx> seb128, can I propose a branch against yours fixing those?
<filmee24> idk, ubuntu works on it
<seb128> jgdx, sure, please do
<popey> filmee24: intel atom cpu?
<seb128> jgdx, I put up mine to have a deb to test, I was expecting it to miss some cases, I want to give it a round of testing still before proposing for merging
<alexabreu> pitti, hey, quick question about language packs ... the name of the .po file corresponding to a project contained in a given lang LC_MESSAGES (thinking oxide for instance), is picked up from the name of the imported .pot file in the project right?
<filmee24> i think intel
<jgdx> seb128, makes sense.
<popey> filmee24: you could certainly try unity8 on it...
<pitti> alexabreu: that confuses several unrelated things
<alexabreu> pitti, I thought it would :)
<pitti> alexabreu: the .pot file should have the exact same name as the project's translation domain
<alexabreu> pitti, right ...
<pitti> alexabreu: that's not a strict requirement (the build system might spit out different .mo file names during build), but it avoids confusion
<pitti> alexabreu: the .po file names are named ll.po or ll_CC.po, i. e. a locale name or just a language code
<alexabreu> pitti, yup ...
<pitti> alexabreu: and finally, LC_MESSAGES always specifies a complete locale name (like en_US.UTF_8)
<filmee24> im installing unity8 now
<pitti> alexabreu: finally at runtie, gettext looks up /usr/share/locale/<LC_MESSAGES prefix>/LC_MESSAGES/<domain>.mo
<alexabreu> pitti, my question was not entirely clear hence the confusion I guess ... what I mean is that in the current lang packs the oxide mo file has the wrong name, I have the branches that fixes it and wanted to make sure where the name of the ./mo file in the final langpack was coming from
<alexabreu> pitti, you answered my question ..
<pitti> alexabreu: ok, good :)
<alexabreu> pitti, the domain for oxide should be oxide-qt and afaik it is now oxide ... https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/oxide/fix-pt-BR-po-msgid/+merge/239755
<filmee24> i did install unity8, so what should i do now to use it?
<filmee24> ?
<jgdx> seb128, ListItem.Header / the new element. When to use what?
<seb128> jgdx, I'm unsure, I don't understand the distinction, I guess "ping mpt to know"
<seb128> jgdx, I went for "use the title element when there is a ':' at the end of the label" mostly
<mpt> Except that I answer questions but never pings ;-)
<jgdx> seb128, good rule
<jgdx> mpt, good rule
<seb128> :-)
 * mpt compares <https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/security-allow-acceptance-of-here-terms-fixes-1375322/+merge/238419> vs. <https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-system-settings/location-three-options/+merge/239274>
<mpt> kemmko, ^ this is wasting a bit of time … We should have a single design and a single implementation of that block, I think (though the bits around them are different in setup vs. System Settings)
<mpt> kemmko, this is similar to how the list of Wi-Fi networks appears both in setup and in System Settings
<jgdx> mpt, we implemented "radio buttons" in USS as per the spec. https://launchpadlibrarian.net/187010904/location.phone.png
<jgdx> mpt, this means HERE without location detection would make no sense. Looks like you could choose that scenario in the wizard design.
<mpt> jgdx, in the setup they look like checkboxes but mterry made them behave like radio buttons
<mpt> I’m just wiping my phone so I can see the results :-)
<mterry> mpt, that was per the design I was given, don't blame me  :)
<jgdx> mpt, to get to the wizard quicly do $ phablet-config welcome-wizard --enable
<popey> mterry: you dont need to wipe - just "phablet-config welcome-wi....
<mterry> mpt, you don't have to wipe your phone to see the wizard
<popey> see^ ☻
<jgdx> :p
<popey> also, sorry mterry ☻
<mpt> mterry, I said I reported the bug on the toolkit, you know I’m not blaming you ;-)
<mterry> mpt, I know  :)
<mpt> kemmko and I are going to nag gventuri until he agrees
<jgdx> just make the ubuntu shape rounder
<mpt> That is a drawback of rounded checkboxes, yes … They look needlessly similar to radio buttons
<jgdx> mpt, why can't both designs use a boolean plus a checkbox? Boolean for location detection, then a sensistive/insensitive checkbox for HERE?
<jgdx> s/boolean/switch
<mpt> jgdx, that was my initial design. But even if we managed to avoid it here, there are other cases where radio selection makes much more sense.
<jgdx> mpt, as in only one click to enable both loc. det. and HERE?
<jgdx> yes, radio is a good, conventional design pattern
<dobey> it would be nice if the setting actually stuck after reboot, and the indicator didn't disappear when turning the buttons off in the indicator (because it looks like it just crashed)
<dobey> then again, i wonder why the location stuff isn't in the radios indicator
<mpt> dobey, what’s the “radios indicator”?
<jgdx> dobey, former is by design
<jgdx> or was at least..
<mpt> jgdx, eh? All settings should persist after restart
<dobey> mpt: network indicator. and confusing why those settings aren't connected to the airplane mode
<jgdx> mpt, indicator disappearing
<dobey> since location detecton is a feature of network connectivity, it seems appropriate there
<jgdx> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/titles-uis-tweaks/+merge/239858
<mpt> dobey, ah … Because while engineers may think of location detection as a networking feature, most people would not
<mpt> Even Bluetooth isn’t in there, and that’s much more network-y than location is
<dobey> bluetooth doesn't depend on a data connection to be functional
<dobey> HERE does
<dobey> ironically, enabling airplane mode though, does turn off bt and cause that indicator to disappear, while location and GPS are both still enabled, and indicator is still there
<mpt> So does automatic time zone detection (clock), or streaming audio (sound)
<mpt> That something depends on a data connection isn’t really interesting … The network menu is primarily for “I don’t have Internet/cellular connection and I want to fix it”
<tsdgeos> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/ubuntu-system-settings/missingi18n/+merge/239862
<tsdgeos> dobey: ↑
<kemmko> mpt: mterry it should look similar indeed but I don't think the option selector is a good solution for the WiFi screen in the oobe
<mpt> kemmko, is that because the setup should be less “list-y” in general than System Settings?
<tsdgeos> damn this is pretty bad
<tsdgeos> "<b>%1:</b> %2".arg(i18n.tr("From"))
<tsdgeos> we are assuming all languages use : and that structure :/
<dobey> tsdgeos: that is indeed awful
<dobey> tsdgeos: especially in hebrew or arabic
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> let me open a bug
<tsdgeos> or just fix it...
<dobey> tsdgeos: i think you need a bug, and get it identified as critical, and on the list :)
<tsdgeos> arg
<tsdgeos> dobey: for https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/ubuntu-system-settings/missingi18n/+merge/239862  too?
<dobey> tsdgeos: probably
<tsdgeos> arg
<kemmko> mpt. yes, the idea was to make it look different but still Ubuntu because in the end users won't see it again
<tsdgeos> dobey: ok ^_^
<dobey> tsdgeos: i'm not sure how system-settings manages the pot file, but i'd say you should ensure it's updated in the tree with your branch too, when changing strings like that
<dobey> or adding new i18n.tr() calls
<tsdgeos> dobey: i've been told we just push to it
<tsdgeos> after
<tsdgeos> the MR
<kemmko> mpt:  where you are right though is that a certain recognition from users end should happen, therefor similarity is a good call
<tsdgeos> but what do i know in this world of changing things
<mpt> kemmko, I just saw the new “Lock security” screen in the setup, and I can see why you don’t want the same widget for Location ;-)
<kemmko> hahaha
<kemmko> mpt: exactly
<kemmko> mpt: we need radio buttons
<mpt> As Tufte might put it, the data-ink ratio is a bit low
<kemmko> mpt:  mterry did the right thing to implement the checkboxes behave like radio buttons for now, it is an interim solution until we (hopefully) have radio buttons
<mpt> yeah
 * mpt runs into bug 1379381 again
<ubot5> bug 1379381 in Ubuntu UX "[Dash] shows splash screen with "Scopes" when starting up the phone" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1379381
<dobey> mpt: aside from "make things start faster or prevent unlock until dash is started" i'm not sure how one would fix that; and forcing the screen to be locked would seem a bit frustrating
<mpt> dobey, Unity already has a system for customizing the splash screen per-app. So I imagine it would be easy to special-case the splash screen of the Dash. I could be wrong.
<dobey> mpt: well, it's the splash screen for unity. it used to say "Dash" but i'm not sure adding an icon or changing the name would be particularly helpful to the user experience at that point. as a user my expectation when i unlock the screen, is that i can access my apps
<mpt> dobey, naturally. But if we can’t just show the apps instantly, showing just the header (so it looked like a momentarily-empty Dash) would be less distracting.
<mpt> Like we do for System Settings, though it would be a little more complicated since the Dash uses a logo in its header.
<dobey> oh, huh. how does system settings do that
<mpt> dobey, http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/platform/guides/splash-screens/
<bdmurray> asac: that one is waiting to retrace possibly due to a corrupt core dump
<bdmurray> pitti: fyi, there is not a backlog for armhf (only i386 and amd64)
<pitti> bdmurray: ah thanks, good to know
<asac> bdmurray: waiting for a new, potential better core submission?
<asac> gotcha
<dobey> oh
<cwayne> ogra_: so how do we run autopilot tests now that autopilot is removed from the seed?
<ogra_> cwayne, like you always did
<pitti> phablet-test-run should just install it
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> it will magically pulled in as dep
<pitti> ogra_: related to that, I taught autopkgtest enough now; it happily runs AP tests with AP being uninstalled, and without r/w
<ogra_> (it would have before ... just that this wasnt necessary because it was seeded)
<ogra_> pitti, yay !!
<cwayne> pitti: ooh, im interested in using autopkgtest as well (as i hear that's going to be CI standard soon)
<ogra_> cwayne, phablet-test-run will soon be switched
<ogra_> so you can just use the default test procedures as documented
<ogra_> (it will become a wrapper for autopkgtest ... (indeed you can also use it directly without wrapping if you want))
<cwayne> ogra_: right, so I'd just need to add stuff to the click manifest to use it then?
<ogra_> Saviq, mterry, do you guys know if the fix for "cant properly type on most left column in the keyboard" is supposed to be fully final ? or are there still bits missing ?
<ogra_> my kbd is still very hard to use on the left side
<Saviq> ogra_, not there on rtm
<Saviq> ogra_, in silo 15
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> phew
 * ogra_ is happy then
 * ogra_ was scared it was supposed to be fixed already
<pramod> i tried to install ubuntu touch on my Nokia X mobile
<pramod> which is A dual core mobile
<pramod> But on using cmd "$ adb devices " it shows "List of devices attached 025d138e2f521413 offline"
<barry> stgraber: ping
<stgraber> barry: pong
<barry> stgraber: hi.  i'm working on the test plan for the phased updates, using phablet.stgraber.org.  i grab your archive-master keys, but then i get an error because i think the image-signing.tar.xz (and possibly other keyrings) have expired timestamps.  can you update and regen the sigs for the ubuntu-touch/test channel, mako?
<barry> stgraber: keeping the same phased update values
<stgraber> barry: oh, yeah, that server may very well be more than a year old :)
<barry> :)
<stgraber> barry: I'll re-gen all the keys after lunch+TB meeting
<barry> stgraber: awesome, thanks.  i'll be out for a bit soon, but ping me when it's updated and i'll retest this afternoon
 * dobey wonders what the deal with ubuntu-touch/vivid-proposed channel is
<ogra_> not building yet
<Tassadar> dobey: I noticed it too, I'll switch to it on tasemnice once devel(-proposed) starts pointing to it on s-i.u.com
<dobey> ogra_: any idea when it will be? it didn't even exist yesterday, but now it does and is empty. and i really need a vivd mako image to test on :)
<ogra_> once it works
<ogra_> dobey, you are only the 244675th pinging me about it today ... :P
<dobey> ogra_: actually i haven't pinged you about it today. you just happeend to appear when i asked. i did ping yesterday though. ;)
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> dobey, well, infinity is on it, trying to find out why debootstrap doesnt work on the armhf build machines ... just be patient ... images will pop out as soon as possible
<dobey> ogra_: yeah, being as patient as i can. just trying to see visible status that's not just me re-running ubuntu-device-flash constantly and having it fail. and i'm feeling a bit useless at the moment :)
<ogra_> but why do you care about vivid ... you need to land in rtm
<ogra_> vivid will likely be completely wonky for weeks anyway
<davmor2> ogra_: so about ubuntu-touch/vivid-proposed /me only asking to see how many pings count as a ddos on ogra_ ;)
<dobey> ogra_: i already landed in rtm. i have to sync it to vivid now.
<ogra_> just do it then
<davmor2> ogra_: no wonky is 15.10
<dobey> ogra_: so just lie and say the tests passed and let ci train sync it anyway? :)
<dobey> i don't have a problem with that, but i would like to make sure it doesn't crash on vivid; as it does crash on utopic when built on vivid (possibly due to some change that's in a lower level vivid lib)
<dobey> davmor2: wonky wombat ?
<davmor2> dobey: that or wobbly weeble :)
<dobey> heh
<dobey> wittle weevil
 * popey pokes davmor2 with a hangout from 30 mins ago.
<popey> slacker
<kgunn> brendand: hey on bug 1386803, are you saying image #126 is when it started ? or image #126 was good ...then it started
<ubot5> bug 1386803 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashing a lot since image #126" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1386803
<brendand> kgunn, we're not 100% sure yet but i couldn't make #125 crash
<brendand> kgunn, nobody has found a reliable test case yet
<kgunn> brendand: also, what is the experience exactly ?....screen flashes to black and you get the spinner ? or something else ?
<ogra_> kgunn, thats exactly it
<dobey> hmm, is it just me or does rtm-proposed #113 have issues with rotation?
<brendand> kgunn, usually there is a long hang, followed by the u-s-c spinner
 * ogra_ always gets the spinner right after boot/reboot
<dobey> 113 mako i guess, since apparently the build numbers are not synced across devices
<dobey> ogra_: spinner on boot is just dash taking longer to start and query the few scopes, than it takes you to unlock the screen, i think
<ogra_> dobey, you mean after i entered my sim pin it should show me the session and then restart ? ;)
<dobey> ogra_: you see the list of apps and *then* you see the spinner?
<ogra_> (irt is clearly a crash and many of us see it)
<ogra_> yes
<dobey> ok, yeah that's a crash
<ogra_> i enter my sim pin, then my pin about 20sec later with the session running the whole thing crashes
<ogra_> others seem to catch it differently but nearly everyone i talked to today has seen it once
<dobey> if i unlock the phone as soon as possible after reboot, i get the spinner, but it's because the dash is still starting, not because of a crash
<ogra_> well, then it also says "Scopes" above the spinner
<ogra_> (or at least should say)
<dobey> when i tried to flash 14.09 instead of 14.09-proposed though, on my n5, the dash was crashing constantly; so i flashed to 14.09-proposed instead
<ogra_> well, it wasnt crashing it was "lifecycle managed" ;)
<dobey> ogra_: yeah, it does say "Scopes" there. when i've seen the dash crash before, it did as well. but anyway
<ogra_> (with a way to high oom score ... just like any app)
<dobey> ogra_: lifecycle management was causing apport to keep collecting crashes?
<ogra_> dobey, no, but restarting the dash all the time
<ogra_> dash had the same score as apps ... and was SIGKILLed
<dobey> ogra_: yeah, for me apport kept getting started whenever the dash crashed. so was definitely crashing (at least on my n5 on 14.09) :)
<ogra_> today the score is a lot woer but still not 100% perfect ... next iteration of the fix is supposed to land soon though
<ogra_> kgunn, fyi, i seem to have mediascanner and media-hub crashing alongside unity8 (according to /var/crash timestamps) not sure thats any valuable as a hint
<kgunn> ogra_: yeah, for sure....looking at commits #126 fwd
<kgunn> seems media hub might be the suspicion
<kgunn> no unity8 change in there
<ogra_> well, we were suspecting the hud dropping
<ogra_> since that pulled so many unseeded additional packages
<ogra_> but according to unity8 devs nothing of these packages should be used by it
<kgunn> ogra_: i've been testing with version 133 today...quite a bit, and haven't seen it....
<ogra_> i have had it at least three times
<kgunn> ogra_: what are your steps ?
<ogra_> and i actually did a fresh bootstrap today
<kgunn> mmm
<ogra_> well, i did a bootstrap, went through the wizard ... punched in my sim pin ... then my pin... then opened system settings and got the spinner
<ogra_> so i thought i better reboot ...
<ogra_> did that  ... spinner after pin again ... then it stopped doing that
<ogra_> at some point a webapp hung ... spinner again ...
<ogra_> thats the tree cases i had
<ogra_> i know popey, davmor2 and brendand saw it more often than me
<kgunn> popey: davmor2 brendand ....was it at a similar moment ? ^
<davmor2> kgunn: I have it all over the place, so notify osd pops up crash, open and app crash, create an account crash, close and app crash, unlock the sim before you unlock the phone crash
<brendand> kgunn, most commonly for me it's when i unlock the second of my two locked sims
<brendand> kgunn, but it happens in a lot of places
<kgunn> davmor2: curious if you --bootstrap 'd
<davmor2> kgunn: --wipes
 * kgunn still wonders if the delta between --wipe & --bootstrap is documented :)
<davmor2> kgunn: no idea
<pmcgowan> ogra_, do you often see adb not work to krillin, seems the case after ever update/reboot
<kgunn> pmcgowan: i've seen that alot myself
<ogra_> pmcgowan, nope, always works fine for me ...
<davmor2> kgunn: the worst one by far was when I got back to the uk my wife called me to see how I was getting home from the airport and the popup for the call crashed the phone so I couldn't answer it
<kgunn> davmor2: mmm, do you agree that #126 is the stinker ?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, but as i said above i did a fresh bootstrap of my krillin today for the first time since re-partitioning ... lest see how it goes after my foorst OTA
<kgunn> pre 126 seemed fine?
<ogra_> *first
<davmor2> kgunn: whatever was out on Saturday, Friday seemed fine I was testing on it all day
<pmcgowan> ogra_, ok, pretty consistent for me for some time, I should log a bug finally
<pmcgowan> ogra_, which package?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, no idea, android-tools perhaps ...
<kgunn> davmor2: this is the one of suspicion...
<kgunn> http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/ubuntu-rtm/126.commitlog
<kgunn> not sure if you can tell whether or not you were on that?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, so you mean adb is offline after the session is up on screen ?
<pmcgowan> ogra_, yes
<ogra_> (before session is expected behavior)
<pmcgowan> ogra_, after I log in to phone
<kgunn> davmor2: so brendan kind of thinks that's it based on testing...i thikn that's it based on contents
<pmcgowan> ogra_, I need to reboot then it works
<ogra_> strange
<ogra_> and you are sure thats not the PC side ?
<pmcgowan> seems after an update only
 * ogra_ has never seen such issues 
<pmcgowan> I just reboot the phone
<ogra_> i do that plenty ... no issues here
<pmcgowan> I have tried unplug/replug etc when in that state and doesnt work
<davmor2> kgunn: yeah he has been looking into it I think so I would go with that, but it seems odd that it didn't start crashing a lot till saturday
<ogra_> kgunn, this is my main phone ... i dont run tests on it and see the issue a lot ...
<ogra_> i guess testing simply triggers it more easily
<davmor2> kgunn: I'm wondering if this was the initial trigger and something else made it worse
<kgunn> ogra_: sure, no prob...not saying it's not witnessed
<kgunn> just trying to discern best info
<kgunn> davmor2: so you're saying you flashed friday or sat...then haven't updated....and suddenly today it started acting up ?
<kgunn> pmcgowan: don't forget on host "adb kill-server"
<john-mcaleely> kgunn, so we (well, joc, but he's away) saw it a lot during our PES QA run yesterday/today
<john-mcaleely> kgunn, none of that is with test harnesses - just manual use of the phone UI
<kgunn> john-mcaleely: ack
<davmor2> kgunn: no it started playing up for me a lot on saturday after upgrading to the revert for apt which broke installing apps
<pmcgowan> kgunn, I tried to add silo 1 and it complains about a path to a vivid ppa
<davmor2> kgunn: up until then it was working okay with occasional glitches
<john-mcaleely> kgunn, as another data point, he would have exclusively used r128
<pmcgowan> mhy did that heppen
<pmcgowan> bah
<ogra_> must be the jetlag
<pmcgowan> ogra_, I added a silo ppa and it added it as vivid?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, did you use citrain for that ? (the script from phablet-tools-citrain)
<pmcgowan> no
<pmcgowan> just add-apt-repo
<ogra_> well, if you dont, you need to use the right url with "ubuntu-rtm" in it
<davmor2> kgunn: okay so 126 looks like it might be this build http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/20141025.changes and the 25 was saturday so that sounds correct
<pmcgowan> ogra_, ok but why? I am on rtm
<pmcgowan> oh
<kgunn> thanks for the cross check davmor2 & john-mcaleely
<pmcgowan> silo is not rtm
<ogra_> ah
<pmcgowan> not even sure how to do this
<kgunn> looking more and more like media hub
<john-mcaleely> you're welcome kgunn
<davmor2> kgunn: so yes 126 is most likely the cause I just thought that 126 landed friday not saturday :)
<ogra_> pmcgowan, by hand ... which means adding an /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ file and manually adding the key ... and even then deps might fall over etc
<ogra_> pmcgowan, rtm is a derivative ... thats a bit like adding a debian jessie archive to your utopic install
<ogra_> might work, but can also break in heavy ways
<pmcgowan> ogra_, yeah I am backing away, was trying to help oh well
<kurt___> should I have installed the SDK with a PPA and not the app store?
<ogra_> mixing distros is a quite advanced task :)  not impossible though
<ogra_> kurt___, i think thats what the documentation says, yes
<kurt___> ogra, thanks!
<ogra_> (else you will be on an old SDK, the PPA constantly moves forward, releases do not)
<AlbertA> so what do the crashes look like? is there a stacktracetop somewhere?
<ogra_> AlbertA, i think asac had a link to a traceback on errors.u.c for his
<AlbertA> ogra_: is it the mutex lock assert?
<ogra_> oh, i dont know
<ogra_> i had two on my own here though ... 3f6b473c-5e83-11e4-a8bb-fa163e373683 and 6a680838-5e85-11e4-9625-fa163e339c81
<kgunn> asac: so AlbertA had a good point, that likely there's a audio service create/destroy for every notification...
<ogra_> they werent processed this morning when we checked
<kgunn> and that's what we're using for all the prompting....that seems to be a common thread in what the guys are seeing too...
<kgunn> crash just as their being prompted for something
<ogra_> https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/3f6b473c-5e83-11e4-a8bb-fa163e373683
<ogra_> yeah, looks like muutex_lock
<ogra_> -u
<ogra_> https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/6a680838-5e85-11e4-9625-fa163e339c81
<AlbertA> ogra_: ok that should be addressed by the dbus-cpp branch in line 57 in the silo....
<ogra_> the medis-hub one
<kgunn> yeah...last line on the report is mutex lock
<kgunn> AlbertA: i take it that's b/c there's some racyness going on wrt previous dead obj on the bus ?
<ogra_> it is because it is dbus-cpp
<ogra_> :P
<kgunn> lol
<kgunn> man harsh
<AlbertA> kgunn: yeah there could be accesses to dead objects which is fixed in the dbus-cpp branches listed in line 57
<ogra_> kgunn, common meme among all devs though
<ogra_> just say dbus-cpp in a room full of ubuntu touch devs and you will see them running for a pub ... to get really drunk
<AlbertA> so it kind of makes sense...
<ogra_> getting drunk ?
<ogra_> yeah, surely does
<ogra_> :)
<AlbertA> the fix I added friday let's the client player instances receive EOS...so they end up destroying the player instances
<AlbertA> so the probability of hitting the dead object access bug increases
<AlbertA> just speculating....
<hardtail> anyone install ubuntu on an asus transformerbook t100 can help me with install please/
<dobey> hardtail: are you trying to install the phone/tablet image on it?
<hardtail> @dobey I am trying to install the desktop version but I have been having issues for 3 days now
<dobey> hardtail: you would be better off asking in #ubuntu this channel is about the development of the phone/tablet interface
<hardtail> @dobey been out of luck in there for days...i guess i will try again...is it possible to get a tablet image though?
<dobey> hardtail: i have no idea what you can install on that hardware. but i suspect not many people have one.
<hardtail> dobey well thanks..ill see what i can do
<barry> stgraber: hi.  back now.  any update on test server?
<stgraber> barry: just finished resetting the whole server, importing an image now
<barry> stgraber: cool, thanks
<stgraber> barry: try now
<stgraber> barry: note that the channel contains a single image at the moment since I reset the server. If that's a problem, I can probably figure out a way to get you a second image in there
<barry> stgraber: nope, it's okay as long as there's a phase
<hardtail> anyone have an asus t100
<asac> AlbertA: dunno, is garbled too much i think: https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/47162672-5e98-11e4-a34f-fa163e22e467
<hardtail> does anyone know why this returns an error? linux (hd2,gpt5)/boot/vmlinuz-3.13-xxxx root=/dev/mmcblk0p5 video=VGA-1:1368x768e reboot=pci,force
<dobey> hardtail: because the screen is 1366 pixels wide, not 1368 maybe?
<dobey> though i don't know what error you are getting
<hardtail> dobey the error I am getting is error: missing ')' symbol
<dobey> hardtail: oh ok. anyway, #ubuntu is the right channel to ask general support questions about ubuntu. please ask in there. #ubuntu-kernel might be able to help you to, as it seems you might be having kernel issues with that machine
#ubuntu-touch 2014-10-29
<AlbertA> asac: ok, it does point to media-hub client though....
<pitti> dobey: FTR, apport doesn't create reports on SIGKILL (that would be quite wrong), so dash crashing is something else than deliberate lifecycle mgmt
<dholbach> good morning
<Manvindar> is there any ubuntu touch port for MT6592?
<manvindar> hello
<popey> hi
<manvindar> is there any ubuntu touch port for mediatek MT6952 SoC
<popey> dont think so
<popey> which device has that soc?
<manvindar> Alcatel Onetouch Idol X+
<manvindar> http://www.gsmarena.com/alcatel_idol_x+-5937.php
<popey> nice device!
<manvindar> ye but there isnt much resources available to play with it :D
<manvindar> so there are no ports for any mediatek SoC's?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Internet Day, and happy Cat Day! :-D
<popey> manvindar: there may be
<manvindar> hmm
<manvindar> thought 6952 had one.....cuz its Octa core
<diwic> JamesTait, oh, what a coincidence! Maybe if we could combine "Internet" and "Cat" somehow...hmm...
<ogra_> caternet ?
<manvindar> intercat
<diwic> ogra_, I'm thinking, maybe one could take a photo or video of a cat and share on the Internet...what do you think of that idea?
<diwic> I must be the first one thinking that!
<JamesTait> diwic, tbf, I thought it went without saying that Internet Day *is* Cat Day.
<JamesTait> Because http://youtu.be/zi8VTeDHjcM
<ogra_> diwic, hmm, we could form groups around that ... on a centralized web page ... you could personalize it with a picture of your face even ... that you put next to your cat picture collection
<popey> It's crazy. It'll never work.
<ogra_> and we could call that catbook ...
<ogra_> since it shows your cat ...
<diwic> wow
<diwic> sounds like a flawless plan...but not clawless
<oSoMoN> anyone knows who would be the right person to review a url-dispatcher MR? (https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/url-dispatcher/more-sophisticated-urls/+merge/239514)
<popey> oSoMoN: charles_
<popey> going by https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/url-dispatcher/trunk.14.10
<oSoMoN> popey, thanks (I should have thought of looking at the branch history…)
<popey> np
<coderus> what is the right channel to promote application development for ubuntu touch?
<ogra_> coderus, #ubuntu-app-devel
<coderus> ogra_: thx
<JStalin> how can i disable t9 for certain input, I'm trying to type url and it constantly changes feeds into Leeds
<mpt> kemmko, is there a bug report on fixing that SIM PIN dialog you showed me?
<JStalin> battery drains extremely fast with wifi enabled on nexus5
<brendand> JStalin, which channel are you using?
<JStalin> i reinstalled to rtm yesterday
<JStalin> i was using devel recently, and it didn't even last 8 hours without much wifi usage, today it seems to be slightly better, but still
<brendand> JStalin, rtm devel or -proposed?
<JStalin> proposed
<brendand> JStalin, hmm ok. maybe a hw specific thing to hammerhead
<brendand> tbh hammerhead is not really much supported
<step> gt i8552 !!!!!!!
<JStalin> but it will be supported in future, right?
<ogra_> unlikely
<ogra_> there will be pre-installed ubuntu phones soon ...
<JStalin> one other funny thing, people talking with me hear their voice back
<JStalin> and it doesnt happen on android, so its not hardware issue
<mterry> seb128, jgdx: heyo -- I have a review for u-s-s that is targeted for 10/30: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-system-settings/passphrase-continue/+merge/239367
<mterry> What's the scheduling for the next u-s-s release?
<jgdx> mterry, hey, I think ken's doing one. Asap I think.
<jgdx> mterry, need a review?
<mterry> jgdx, yes please!
<kemmko> mpt: no, not yet
<jgdx> mterry, how do i install unity 8.01?
<mterry> jgdx, from the jenkins bot debs in the other unity8 branch
<jgdx> mterry, thanks
<pngo_> is it possible to send/receive a mms msg?
<jgdx> mterry, I thought we did pot updates post merge? :) I.e. lowering noise in mps.
<mterry> jgdx, oh I thought I remembered the opposite (though I would love that if true -- I can undo the pot changes)
<jgdx> mterry, whatever works for you. The QML looks good.
<mterry> jgdx, I'll drop the pot changes, one moment
<mterry> jgdx, dropped
<mterry> hopefully makes the diff easier to read  :)
<seb128> mterry, hey
<seb128> mterry, I can do review if still needed
<mterry> seb128, jgdx is in process on it, thanks though!
<seb128> yw!
<mterry> seb128, jgdx: I'm a little uncertain on the timing of landing, since this branch requires the latest (unreleased as of this moment) unity8
<seb128> mterry, not sure, we can land in u-s-s trunk, we have  a separate vcs for rtm now and do backports
<seb128> so step one is landing in trunk/vivid
<seb128> then we can organizer a rtm landing
<pngo_> ubuntu 14.10 (r114), nexus 4, can not change time zone. only input shows. keyboard is not showing when input is tapped.
<pngo_> can I change time zone via adb?
<jgdx> pngo_, anything pertinent in the logs? Can you reproduce it?
<jgdx> does the osk pop up anywhere else?
<pngo_> jgdx: a reboot fixed it.
<pngo_> jgdx, where can I find logs
<jgdx> pngo_, depends on what's relevant. If the OSK failed only for the settings application or system wide, e.g.
<pngo_> jgdx, in this case only for this app
<jgdx> pngo_, then /home/$USER/.cache/upstart/application-legacy-ubuntu-system-settings-.log
<pngo_> 2014-10-29 12:40:33,407 - WARNING - file:///usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/ListItems/SingleControl.qml:59:14: Unable to assign [undefined] to bool
<pngo_> UbuntuWindow - regular geometry
<pngo_> 2014-10-29 12:40:33,737 - WARNING - UbuntuClipboard - Got invalid serialized mime data. Ignoring it.
<pngo_> 2014-10-29 12:40:40,149 - WARNING - file:///usr/share/ubuntu/settings/system/qml-plugins/cellular/PageComponent.qml:30:1: QML PageComponent: Binding loop detected for property "flickable"
<pngo_> 2014-10-29 12:40:43,091 - WARNING - file:///usr/share/ubuntu/settings/system/qml-plugins/cellular/PageChooseCarrier.qml:28:1: QML PageChooseCarrier: Binding loop detected for property "flickable"
<pngo_> 2014-10-29 12:40:43,091 - WARNING - file:///usr/share/ubuntu/settings/system/qml-plugins/cellular/PageChooseCarrier.qml:28:1: QML PageChooseCarrier: Binding loop detected for property "flickable"
<pngo_> 2014-10-29 12:40:43,144 - WARNING - file:///usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/ListItems/SingleControl.qml:59:14: Unable to assign [undefined] to bool
<pngo_> 2014-10-29 13:00:56,265 - WARNING - UbuntuClipboard - Got invalid serialized mime data. Ignoring it.
<pngo_> 2014-10-29 13:01:04,535 - WARNING - QDBusConnection: name 'org.freedesktop.timedate1' had owner '' but we thought it was ':1.90'
<pngo_> 2014-10-29 13:10:08,070 - WARNING - file:///usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/ListItems/SingleControl.qml:59:14: Unable to assign [undefined] to bool
<pngo_> UbuntuWindow - regular geometry
<pngo_> 2014-10-29 13:10:08,461 - WARNING - UbuntuClipboard - Got invalid serialized mime data. Ignoring it.
<pngo_> 2014-10-29 13:10:17,406 - WARNING - QDBusConnection: name 'org.freedesktop.timedate1' had owner '' but we thought it was ':1.84'
<MacSlow> pngo_, please use pastebin.ubuntu.com for such things
<pngo_> sorry
<pngo_> I will next time
<jgdx> pngo_, you can now reproduce it? Even after the reboot?
<barry> stgraber: i think the keyrings on p.s.o are still broken.  afaict, image-signing doesn't sign channels.json
<mterry> kenvandine, there you are
<mterry> kenvandine, you are prepping a new utopic release for u-s-s?
<kenvandine> mterry, not utopic...
<kenvandine> mterry, i landed your T&C link fix in vivid and rtm
<mterry> kenvandine, OK awesome.  There are some other approved u-s-s branches targeted for 10/30 but haven't landed in trunk yet
<mterry> kenvandine, but at least one requires the latest unity8 which isn't in utopic either yet
<mterry> kenvandine, was just trying to see how to coordinate them
<kenvandine> mterry, yeah, those should land together
<kenvandine> mterry, i guess get them together in a silo
<mterry> kenvandine, well u8 can land first if it has time to
<kenvandine> ok, it won't break settings?
<mterry> kenvandine, no it just exposes a property that settings wants
<kenvandine> ok, do you know when u8 will land?
<mterry> Saviq, what is your timing plan for a u8 utopic release?  there is at least one u8 branch that needs to land before u-s-s does.  Can we bundle a tiny u8 release together with u-s-s or is there an imminent u8 release for utopic?
<kenvandine> mterry, you mean vivid and rtm right?
<kenvandine> not sure we are doing SRU's for this
<mterry> ugh, right.  vivid  :)
<kenvandine> good...  :)
<Saviq> mterry, today
<Saviq> mterry, there's silo 5
<stgraber> barry: hmm, I think I know why...
<stgraber> barry: try now
<Saviq> mterry, which MP?
<stgraber> (since channels.json had no reason to change, it never got re-signed with the new key...)
<mterry> Saviq, can I add https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/expose-lockscreen-passphrase/+merge/239364 ?
<Saviq> mterry, just did
<mterry> Saviq, thank you!
<mterry> kenvandine, ok -- so everything we need is in silo 5
<mterry> kenvandine, would waiting on that slow you down?
<mterry> (I don't know when you planned your next vivid release)
<kenvandine> mterry, your passphrase continue and shutdown dialog fixes are the ones on the rtm list for this week right?
<mterry> kenvandine, yes
<mterry> both want changes in u8
<kenvandine> mterry, i was going to do one later today that included those 2 and one branch from jgdx
<mterry> but only one *requires* it to build
<kenvandine> yeah, i was worried about the u8 part :)
<kenvandine> i can land jgdx's first
<kenvandine> then prepare a second with your's
<mterry> kenvandine, ok thank you!
<kenvandine> mterry, can you also propose those against the rtm branch?
<kenvandine> mterry, it'll speed things up, instead of waiting for the trunk merge then cherry pick
<mterry> kenvandine, oh sure
<dobey> pitti: yes, i know. that's what i said :)
<kenvandine> mterry, thanks!
<Wellark> brendand: I know you can appreciate line 37: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8732373/ ;)
<oSoMoN> charles_, hey, would you mind reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/url-dispatcher/more-sophisticated-urls/+merge/239514 ? it’s needed as part of an RTM bug fix
<brendand> Wellark, nooooooooooooo
<Wellark> brendand: yes!
<brendand> Wellark, don't do that :/
<barry> stgraber: perfect, thanks
<Wellark> brendand: there is a valid reason to use two step construction with std::enable_shared_from_this ;)
<Wellark> brendand: trust me, I'm an engineer.
<Wellark> :P
<barry> stgraber: and it's nice to see the phase actually work (at least for one update)
<barry> :)
<Wellark> with my epic skills and epic gear
<Wellark> marcustomlinson: now I broke brendand... :(
<Wellark> he probably fainted
<Wellark> should we call the medics to his address?
<brendand> Wellark, i'm shaking in the corner
<brendand> Wellark, having hallucinations of being attacked by the dreaded Cleanup Stack
<brendand> oh no here comes Active Object!!!!!
<brendand> aaargh
<Wellark> brendand: now that you mentioned it....
<mpt> “Sorry, the application phablet-config has stopped unexpectedly.”
 * mpt wonders why Apport thinks phablet-config is an application
 * Wellark proposes a patch to C++14 standard to enable two step constructors as a language feature
<jelkner> I all!  Does anyone know anything about a "Flickr example application"?
<jelkner> It is referenced here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/QtLocation.PositionSource/
<ogra_> mpt, because it is silly, it does that for all python things
<Wellark> it could have the form of <ClassName>(-.-);
<jelkner> but I can't find it anywhere.
<jelkner> A google search only returns the same link I just posted.
<Wellark> mpt: it _is_ an application
<ogra_> mpt, gets really funny if you remotely run python scripts on your desktop ... and cant find your apps anymore the next morning underneath the stack of popups
<Wellark> apps written in python are apps as well ;)
<ogra_> apps usually have a UI though
<mpt> Wellark, not in the sense that I meant when I wrote that error message. It’s a terminal command.
<ogra_> and are not just scripts
<Wellark> well, depends.. :)
<Wellark> although would be awesome to have a GUI for all of the phablet- tools
<oSoMoN> tedg, is https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/url-dispatcher/more-sophisticated-urls/+merge/239514 targetting the correct branch for a RTM landing?
<mpt> Wellark, yes, I’m trying (and failing) to use “phablet-config welcome-wizard --enable”, and I didn’t even know it existed until yesterday … A phone equivalent to <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributorConsole> would be nifty
<tedg> oSoMoN, Not sure :-) We don't have an RTM branch for it currently. I guess we could make one.
<Wellark> mpt: bug oSoMoN and ogra_ ;)
<tedg> oSoMoN, Though I'm not sure we'll ever land something on 14.10…
<ogra_> mpt, !
<ogra_> mpt, this is sweet !!! why didnt i know about iit
<oSoMoN> tedg, would you mind creating one and re-targetting the MR? I’d like to land that today if possible, together with the oxide and dialer-app fixes
<ogra_> mpt, phablet-tools will only work with properly set up developer mode indeed ... is that enabled ?
<tedg> oSoMoN, sure
<mpt> ogra_, with Developer Mode off it displays “subprocess.CalledProcessError: Command 'adb shell ls /home/phablet/.config/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard-has-run' returned non-zero exit status 255” in the terminal. With Developer Mode on, it does the same thing, but in Apport. :-P
<mpt> ls: cannot access /home/phablet/.config/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard-has-run: No such file or directory
<seb128> does anyone know where to look at a "doesn't receive smses from a specific number"?
<seb128> not sure if that's an issue with my other phone or with the carrier or with the ubuntu phone code
<seb128>  but sending smses from phone 1 -> 2 works, replying seems to work but 1 never get the reply
<seb128>  1 being a krillin and 2 an android phone
<ogra_> mpt, hmm, are you sure developer mode is actually on ? we use that phablet-config command on a daily basis in every image smoke test
<ogra_> mpt, also is your phablet-tools package up to date with the patest from the phablet-team PPA ?
<mpt> ogra_, other than the GUI, how do I tell?
<ogra_> adb shell
<ogra_> from a terminal
<ogra_> or adb devices
<charles_> oSoMoN, commented + approved
<mpt> ogra_, “adb shell” works fine
<mpt> and /home/phablet/.config/ubuntu-system-settings/ indeed does not contain a wizard-has-run directory
<ogra_>         adb.shell('sudo -u phablet mkdir -p %s' % config_dir)
<ogra_>         adb.shell('sudo -u phablet touch %s' % ran_file)
<ogra_> hmm, i see it creating it in the code there
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> mpt, please file a bug against phablet-tools and feel free to assign to me
<ogra_> i see ti tries to ls the file before the dir exists
<tedg> oSoMoN, https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/url-dispatcher/more-sophisticated-urls/+merge/240006
<oSoMoN> tedg, seen that, thanks! I just commented to answer charles’ comment
<oSoMoN> tedg, charles, the MR looks good to me, can one of you top-approve so I get it in a silo?
<tedg> oSoMoN, charles has top approved it.
<oSoMoN> ah, I should have refreshed the page :) thanks
<charles> :-)
<oSoMoN> awesome, now to get it in a silo
<oSoMoN> tedg, does url-dispatcher have a manual test plan that I could link to in the landing request?
<tedg> oSoMoN, Yes, it still uses the old scope design though. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/url-dispatcher
<tedg> oSoMoN, You'll have to find the wikipedia scope yourself :-)
<oSoMoN> :)
<mpt> ogra_, nm, I installed all updates and now it works
<ogra_> phew
<mpt> though the setup still skipped the step I was interested in (setting lock security)
<tedg> oSoMoN, So I've got a webapp that I setup with the new fancy splash screen config. Which works, but the browser seems to initialize to white, then the first page (which matches my splash screen color), is it possible to skip that white init?
<oSoMoN> tedg, I imagine that happens in the time between the webview is instantiated and the content starts rendering
<oSoMoN> tedg, we would need a signal in oxide to notify us when the content starts rendering, and delay showing the webview until then
<oSoMoN> tedg, or a cheaper solution would be to wait for the page to be fully loaded, that wouldn’t require an extra signal
<oSoMoN> but that would also give the user the impression that the app is slower to start
<tedg> oSoMoN, I'm not sure of all the implications of those, but yes, something like that. Perhaps with a time out, fully rendered or 5 secs.
<oSoMoN> tedg, can you file a bug to track the issue, against webbrowser-app ?
<tedg> Sure
<tedg> oSoMoN, bug 1387245
<ubot5> bug 1387245 in webbrowser-app "White flash when starting webapp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1387245
<oSoMoN> thanks
<oSoMoN> tedg, any chance you can attach your webapp (or a link to its homepage) to the bug, as well as the splash color you use? that would ease reproducing and fixing
<tedg> Oh, sure.
<jgdx> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/cellular-split-radio-pref-and-data-fix-1378812/+merge/238304 is gtg for review
<jgdx> :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, i plan to get it into a silo today
<jgdx> nice
<jgdx> kenvandine, could you e-mail me when the silo is ready?
<oSoMoN> mandel, who handles landing requests for udm?
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: I thought the idea of the test plans for landings was that any lander could land stuff
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: but mandel owns it in the end
<oSoMoN> sergiusens, yeah, I understand that, the question was more, who usually does it? (that’s in reference to bug #1387268, we’re gonna need an upload to utopic and vivid)
<ubot5> bug 1387268 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "[regression] Cannot download files from the browser" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1387268
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: how did that happen? :-/
<sergiusens> the bug...
<oSoMoN> sergiusens, I guess changes to udm landed in rtm only, whereas webbrowser-app changes landed both in rtm and utopic
<oSoMoN> sergiusens, and the question really is: why didn’t the udm changes land in utopic?
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: oh, that explains it; but how did the webbrowser land there I guess
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: I thought the silo was one atomic thing
<oSoMoN> I thought so too
<oSoMoN> let’s see if the spreadsheet has the logs for this landing
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: so who put the new webbrowser into utopic didn't run the testplan as it clearly would of failed
<ogra_> oSoMoN, for utopic you need an SRU ...
<ogra_> oSoMoN, does that affect desktop ?
<oSoMoN> ogra_, it doesn’t affect the desktop
<oSoMoN> only devices
<oSoMoN> sergiusens, indeed, the test plan wasn’t correctly run on utopic, it would have failed
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: if it only affects devices, we just need to wait for vivid
<ogra_> oSoMoN, then ignore utopiic
<oSoMoN> sergiusens, that won’t solve it automagically though, the version in vivid still is the same as in utopic, so we need a new landing
<ogra_> sure, you can do a vivid only landing
<ogra_> point is that forr devices utopic is dead
<sergiusens> yeah
<sergiusens> there isn't going to be a new image either
<ogra_> if we have new images the aliases for  devel ad devel-proposed will be pointing to vivid
<sergiusens> 'series' are sort of dead to us
<ogra_> right
<oSoMoN> good that we don’t have to care for utopic too much (apart from desktop obviously)
<oSoMoN> given that the bug only affects devices, fixing it in vivid will be easy (as opposed to doing a SRU)
<ogra_> well, there are plans for a 14.10-rtm merger
<ogra_> but in that case your rtm landing will simply override whatever comes from utopic
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: ogra_ let's just copy_package udm
<sergiusens> into vivid
<ogra_> feel free
<sergiusens> there's no way to test it and it will be overwritten anyways with an override
<sergiusens> ogra_: I can't :-)
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> why ? who moved it to main ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: I'm not motu; just ppu
<sergiusens> oh wait, let me check if that's on my list
<ogra_> i think you got PPU when you did all the uploads for mandel
<sergiusens> ogra_: not on my list
<ogra_> bah
<sergiusens> ogra_: nope; I just do silo landings for him
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> sergiusens, so from utopic to vivid ro from rtm to vivid ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: from rtm to vivid
<sergiusens> ogra_: I'd make it source copy only, but your choice
<ogra_> indeed, source only
<oSoMoN> ogra_, so you’re handling the source copy of udm from rtm to vivid?
<ogra_> oSoMoN, yep, after the landing meeting
<ogra_> (~1h)
<oSoMoN> ogra_, awesome, thanks!
<DaSpirit> How stable is Ubuntu Touch, currently?
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: the bug for unzip will have a fixed released for vivid most likely, so you can probably dup it
<ogra_> enough to go on sale before end of the year
<DaSpirit> Great, does the install guide linked in the topic tell you how to dual boot Android and Ubuntu Touch?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> thats not officially supported ... so you have to refer to community info7docs for that
<ogra_> *info/docs
<DaSpirit> Hm, sounds risky.
<oSoMoN> ogra_, can you assign bug #1387268 to yourself ?
<ubot5> bug 1387268 in ubuntu-download-manager (Ubuntu) "[regression] Cannot download files from the browser on devices" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1387268
<ogra_> oSoMoN, will do
<seb128> hum
<seb128> replying from the indicator-message to sms acts like if it was working but it's not
<seb128> the sms are not in the messaging app view and don't seem to be sent
<seb128> is that a known issue?
<seb128> using rtm 135 on krillin
<Elleo> sergiusens: wasn't there something that needs recompiling against UDM due to ABI changes; wouldn't that cause issues if you just copied the UDM package without also copying whatever the other thing was?
<sergiusens> Elleo: right unity-scope-click... ogra :-)
<dobey> sergiusens: did that change land?
<sergiusens> ogra_: once udm is done on vivid, can you trigger a rebuild for unity-scope-click
<sergiusens> dobey: not on vivid; only rtm
<ogra_> sergiusens, i dont think i can without a re-uplaod
<sergiusens> ogra_: right, I meant copy package really :-)
<sergiusens> feels like we are in a mess :-p
<dobey> ogra_, sergiusens: i have a silo with unity-scope-click to copy to vivid, but i was waiting for a vivid image to test it againt
<dobey> we are in a mess :P
<ogra_> no, we are at the start of a cycle :)
<mandel> ogra_, PPU??
<ogra_> mandel, per package uploadrights
<dobey> and we have a distribution based off the previous cycle, which isn't finished yet :)
<ogra_> dobey, right, thats why i dont get why people complain about vivid
<ogra_> focus on rtm ....
<ogra_> land your stuff in vivid so it doesnt get lost there
<dobey> ogra_: because the spreadsheets that track the bugs are broken and looking at the "ubuntu" tasks instead of the "ubuntu-rtm" tasks
<ogra_> i expect to have images ready later tonight for vivid ...
<mandel> ogra_, ok
<ogra_> but that doesnt mean they will boot :P
<mandel> sergiusens, oSoMoN AFAIK I did not land anything recently that would break the browser, can you give me a little feedback
<mandel> better said, background
<dobey> ogra_: the problem is if i just land thigns in vivid without testing them in vivid, i can't be sure if they broke or not
<ogra_> dobey, well, if you land things in vivid but systemd breaks services, you wont boot the image anyway ...
<dobey> my stuff is already in rtm, and i'm just trying to land it in vivid to be sure it doesn't get lost :)
<ogra_> and no, we havent switched to it by default yet
<oSoMoN> mandel, it’s not a change in udm per-se that broke it, but the browser is now using a QML type recently introduced in udm (Metadata), which is not available in the utopic version
<ogra_> but a lot of daemons come with systemd
<dobey> yeah, i know systemd might break stuff when we switch to it
<dobey> but that is out of my control :)
<ogra_> well, systemd was just an example
<ogra_> for desktop isos the general rule of thumb is "if alpha 1 boots" thats good
<mandel> oSoMoN, ah, got you, so we have the wrong match between udm + browser
<ogra_> and alpha images are like 6 weeks into the cycle or so
<ogra_> if we are lucky, vivid will boot
<oSoMoN> mandel, yup, exactly
<ogra_> but i wouldnt bet on it
<dobey> well, that will have to change going forward, if we're going to do this convergence thing
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: it's hard with silos, but it would be good for next time to hard depend (>=) on a package's version
<dobey> but i guess we'll burn that bridge when we cross it, too :)
<ogra_> i assume phone/tablet will regulary have to branch off into rtm
<oSoMoN> sergiusens, agreed, I hadn’t realized that we were using a newly introduced type, otherwise I would have requested such a hard dependency
<dobey> ogra_: well, if we're going to have a converged platform by 16.04, i think that means we need to be using system images on all platforms, and get off the current archive/deb stuff, and if we have to keep diverging, we're doing the opposite of our goal :)
<dobey> anyway
<dobey> back to ubuntu-download-manager and unity-scope-click for right now
<ogra_> dobey, deb will never go away
<Adrian47> Hello, for poritng new ubuntu-touc (based on 4.4.2) should I use ubuntu  or cm Makefile?
<ogra_> we need them *at leat* to build the images
<ogra_> dobey, and we're not alone in our world ... we cant just break all flavours by switching to a completely rolling model
<dobey> sergiusens: what happened to your branch for unity-scope-click? i thought you had one that fixed the tests for the udm change?
<sergiusens> dobey: I did, for rtm
<sergiusens> dobey: but someone landed webbrowser standalone on utopic
<sergiusens> dobey: and obviously didn't run the test plan
<sergiusens> dobey: which broke because it's missing udm and in consequence, content-hub and unity-scope-click
<dobey> sergiusens: i don't see your branch anywhere, and it's not merged into unity-scope-click, though
<sergiusens> dobey: it should of been; was it overwritten maybe?
<dobey> i don't see how.
<dobey> ok, found the MP
<dobey> oh it was merged 2 weeks ago
<sergiusens> dobey: 1911 on the archived tab on the spreadsheet
<sergiusens> dobey: I can't be held accountable for infra issues :-P
<dobey> if it merged 2 weeks ago, why are we having problems today?!
<dobey> sergiusens: hrmm, should we just land silo 14 (row 44 in spreadsheet) then?
<ogra_> Copy candidates:
<ogra_> 	ubuntu-download-manager 0.9+14.10.20141014.1-0ubuntu1 in 14.09
<ogra_> Candidate copy target: https://api.launchpad.net/devel/ubuntu/+archive/primary
<ogra_> sergiusens, oSoMoN ^^^^is that the version you want ?
<ogra_> oops, i should probably better copy to vivid-proposed :P
 * ogra_ changes the cmdline
<oSoMoN> ogra_, yes, that’s the correct version
 * ogra_ hugs the yes/no prompt of copy-package 
<dobey> "Are you sure you want to quit? [y/N]"
<ogra_> Copy [y|N]? y
<ogra_> 1 package successfully copied.
<ogra_> :)
<sergiusens> dobey: utopic is having problems, not rtm
<dobey> sergiusens: utopic?
<sergiusens> dobey: and only because someone synced webbrowser into utopic without the others
<sergiusens> dobey: yes, utopic
<sergiusens> dobey: we are just preemptively fixing it for vivid
 * dobey thought utopic was released last week
<ogra_> dobey, sad, aint it ?
<ogra_> with breakage !
<dobey> there was a party and everything. i was there!
<dobey> stop living in the past people :P
<dobey> sergiusens: so should i rebuild my silo when udm lands into vivid release pocket?
<ogra_> stgraber, hmm, now i'm confused ... looking at the /etc/group diff in https://launchpadlibrarian.net/188621599/buildlog_ubuntu_vivid_armhf_ubuntu-touch_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz i see a lot of phablet in there .... and actually that is also in my installed rtm image, how did that not fail when building rtm images ?
<ogra_> did you actually mangle the md5 ?
<rickspencer3> popey, is it fine for me to post some pics of the new music app?
<sergiusens> dobey: yes; testing in vivid is still a no go right?
<ogra_> unless someone makes images magically work :P
<sergiusens> rickspencer3: it's so fast now that screenshotting is impossible
<ogra_> lol
<rickspencer3> I'll take that as a very sarcastic "yes" ;)
<sergiusens> rickspencer3: but I'm not popey :-)
<ogra_> rickspencer3, just dont use album art with nekkid people :)
<dobey> sergiusens: yeah, no images built yet
<ahayzen> sergiusens, we've managed to halve the startup time :)
<jhodapp> magic!
<sergiusens> ahayzen: is it releazzzed already?
<ahayzen> sergiusens, just letting it settle and checking for bugs...basically final process before a landing hopefully :)
<gcollura> nik90, ping
<nik90> gcollura_: pong
<daker> ogra_: ping
<ogra_> daker, yo
<daker> ogra_: is it possible to switch channel(from devel to rtm) without loosing stuff data ?
<ogra_> sure
<ogra_> you can use ubuntu-device-flash ... just dont use --wipe or --bootstrap
<ogra_> that will flash over your existing install and not touch home data
<ogra_> you will have to reinstall all your clicks though
<daker> ogra_: ok, what's the recommended rtm channel ?
<ogra_> alternatively you can use system-image-cli --switch (see the help of s-i-cli)
<ogra_> devel-proposed ... as usual
<ogra_> use --list-channels with ubuntu-device-flash
<daker> ok, thanks i'll test that
<gcollura_> nik90, are you able to review u1qt merge requests?
<nik90> gcollura_: for the u1db project?
<gcollura_> nik90, yes sorry for the typo
<nik90> gcollura_: do you have a link?
<gcollura_> nik90, https://code.launchpad.net/~gcollura/u1db-qt/fix-1387294/+merge/240035
<sergiusens> ogra_: you don't need to reinstall all your clicks though
<sergiusens> ogra_: only the ones that were once upon a time on the rootfs and magically dissappeared ;-)
<ogra_> sergiusens, ah, i never used u-d-f without --bootstrap :)
 * ogra_ is OTA all the way ... once installed
<sergiusens> ogra_: doesn't erase user or system data
<ogra_> yeah, i didnt know about system
<daker> ogra_: system-image-cli --switch ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/devel-proposed , right ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: that's why I don't mind mount -o remount,rw /; apt install [package]
<ogra_> yep
<sergiusens> ogra_: as I can full flash and forget :-)
<nik90> gcollura_: I think kalikiana would be a better person to review that MP
<ogra_> sergiusens, right, thats how i test packages .... and i think we should switch pahblet-tools to that behavior ...
<nik90> gcollura_: I initially helped out with the triaging, documentation and testing of u1db branches
<ogra_> it seems way cleaner than having everything writable
<ogra_> especially since we reboot once after touching the file ... you never know what gets touched on boot ... or shutdown ... so your system could be different
<sergiusens> ogra_: I would normally agree, yes; mostly so for silo testing
<ogra_> right, thats what i mean
<ogra_> writable-image should actually give you a fully writable rootfs and wipe /etc/system-image/writable-paths
<ogra_> i.e. all bind mounts and everything
<gcollura_> nik90, ok no problem :)
<Adrian47> Hello, for porting new ubuntu-touch (based on 4.4.2) should I use ubuntu or cm Makefile?
<daker> ogra_: works, data and apps are still here :)
<ybon> humm, I don't see anymore the setting to change the date format from 12AM/PM to 24h. Any idea?
<ybon> sorry, the *time* format
<pngo_> Yesterday I upgraded my phone to ubuntu-rtm channel and I found that Notes are not there. How can I install it?
<anpok> from the store
<pngo_> but why I have to log in/create ubuntu one account in order to install it?
<pngo_> Can I install it via apt-get?
<popey> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTgyNTM lolz
<sergiusens> popey: wth!
<popey> also http://liliputing.com/2014/10/ut-one-tablet-ubuntu-touch-coming-december.html
<popey> same young, enthusiastic guy who did https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/560448486/operating-system-u
<Wellark> we probably should hurry with the tablet interface http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTgyNTM
<Wellark> XD
<Wellark> Saviq: start whipping! ;)
#ubuntu-touch 2014-10-30
<Saviq> Wellark, ;)
<Wellark> I kinda have the feeling that we won't have those tablets in december..
<Saviq> Wellark, it doesn't say *we* will release it though
<Wellark> Saviq: I meant "we" as a community
<Saviq> Wellark, if someone actually wants (as the article states) to buy some tablets and put UT on it... as long as they don't call it Ubuntu, they're fine
<Wellark> yeah
<cwayne> looks like they want to call it Ubuntu Touch though
<popey> Saviq_: Wellark i spoke to them, they say they've been in contact with legal...
<popey> I did point out the Tablet UI aint done yet and wished them luck.
<pngo_> I'm trying to send a txt msg, and I get SIM Card is locked, but SIM PIN is Off
<pngo_> is this a bug?
<pngo_> why I can send mms txt but can not receive it?
<pngo_> how can I enable read-write mode. I tried 'phablet-config writable-image' but I get 'PING lunchpad.net... 56(84) bytes of data
<pitti> alecu, dobey: unity-scope-click now fails to build: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/vivid-adt-unity-scope-click/6/?
<pitti> looks like the new ubuntu-download-manager breaks it (see http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#ubuntu-download-manager)
<pitti> sil2100: ^ FYI
<sil2100> pitti: thanks for the info!
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Checklist Day! :-D
<seb128> does anyone know how to look if the phone received a sms and failed to get through the services/UI, or if it didn't receive it?
<seb128> I'm 2 phones, an android and a touch one, send from touch to android works, back doesn't work ... the touch phone do receive messages from other people fine though
<pngo_>  how can I enable read-write mode. I've  tried 'phablet-config writable-image' but I get 'PING lunchpad.net. (91.189.89.223) 56(84) bytes of data
<ogra_> pngo_, thats fine, it should eboot after that and be writable
<ogra_> *reboot
<pngo_> does not reboot
<pngo_> also I can send mms txt but can not receive
<sergiusens> seb128: /var/log/syslog and http://paste.ubuntu.com/8746254/ (that is the monitor output of sending an sms to myself)
<ogra_> pngo_, you can make the image writable manually ... adb shell ... then sudo touch /userdata/.writable_image ... ctrl-D ... adb reboot
<pngo_> another think that I found if I get  an image from a devel channel, my sim card id locked, but if I get devel-proposed all works.
<ogra_> note that you lose the ability for any supported upgrade path though
<ogra_> yes, thats a known but in the last promoted utopic image ... all focus is on rtm currently
<ogra_> s/but/bug/
<sergiusens> stgraber ogra_ is devel (alias to ubuntu-touch/utopic) going to change to vivid? (same for -proposed)
<pngo_> it is rtm
<ogra_> sil2100, asac ^^^^ we should consider to promote the last utopic-proposed build into utopic ... so people dont get that issue
<ogra_> sergiusens, it will, once we have something in vivid
<ogra_> i think devel-proposed points to it already if i understood slangasek right
<sergiusens> ogra_: well vivid-proposed would be good to set already; it is after all the development series ;-)
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> and i think that happened
<ogra_> just not vivid yet because the channel is empty
<pngo_> I tried both: ...rtm/devel and rtm/devel-proposed
<ogra_> we can only switch the alias once there is something in it
<sergiusens> ogra_: devel-proposed (alias to ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed)
<ogra_> oh, ok
<ogra_> then he was perhaps waiting for it to arrive ... i'll poke him later once he is up
<ogra_> (i went offline before it arrived on s-i.u.c)
<seb128> sergiusens, thanks
<sergiusens> np
<pngo_> FYI even when I enabled read-write mode, I always were getting upgrades when I went to system settings. Not sure if this is current now when I'm on rtm channel
<ogra_> pngo_, yes, you will get upgrades but it isnt supported :)
<ogra_> expect it to break stuff
<ogra_> the upgrader doesnt stop people from shooting themselves in the foot ;)
<asac> ogra_: get what issue?
<asac> shouldnt we just move alias of devel to vidid now?
 * asac is still waiting for the upgrade to first vidi on mako
<ogra_> asac, we cant move aliases to empty channels
<ogra_> we need a promotion first
<ogra_> (well, we technically can move aliases anywhere we want ... but we shouldnt point to empty channels)
<sergiusens> asac: it can be done for devel-proposed though
<sergiusens> just need someone with the keys to do it
<ogra_> asac, the issue was that SIM unlock was broken for mako in the last promoted images
<ogra_> sergiusens, yes, and slangasek already announced he'd do that in his mail
<ogra_> same issue though, we were waiting for imge #1 first
<pngo_> I have another question, is there a way to install apps without login to ubuntu one account? this seems to me more like android/proprietary way of doing things. another words is there a command that I can use to install them?
<ogra_> if you have a .click package you can indeed istall it via commandline ... but you need to use the --allow-unauthenticated switch for that to tell it to drop all security
<ogra_> U1 has nothing to do with proprietary but with the fact that you want to make sure there is no malware coming down the drain :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: if the click was downloaded from the store; you don't need te --allow-... flag
<ogra_> sergiusens, how do i download it via cmdline ?
 * ogra_ didnt know thats possible 
<sergiusens> ogra_: just like click-sync
<sergiusens> ogra_: sign the get call with the oauth cred
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> we should mangel that into a backup/restore script ;)
<ogra_> *mangle
<cwayne> well then you still need a u1 account to get them in the first place :P
<ogra_> cwayne, hmm, could that be backed up and restored via cmdline ?
<ogra_> would be cool to have a script that gets you back to normal even after a --bootstrap
<Tassadar> vivid images! \o/
 * Tassadar starts adding 'em to s-i.tasemnice.eu
<ogra_> heh
<Tassadar> does this mean utopic and utopic-proposed images are no longer built?
<ogra_> Tassadar, dont expect them to be stable :)
<ogra_> since last week, yeah
<Tassadar> cool, so I can remove them
<ogra_> they would all be the same ... the archive is closed
<ogra_> well, dont rush it
<ogra_> devel will still point to utopic til the first promotion
<Tassadar> I'll leave 3 images instead of 10, to save space
<ogra_> devel-proposed should be re-targeted to vivid-proposed later today
<pngo_> sorry, it does not make sense to me that every time I want to install app I have to sign in to account. I thought that once app is in the channel/repository, it is trusted, and malware free.
<pngo_> and I free to install any app I want. this works on desktops.
<ogra_> pngo_, you are free to do the same on your phone
<ogra_> via cmdline
<kenvandine> mzanetti, do you know when your unity8 branch for the launcher gsettings change will land?
<pngo_> ogra_, so at terminal I type "click notes"
<pngo_> ogra_, if I want to install notes
<ogra_> no, you download the click somewhere ... adb push it and use pkcon install-local --allow-unauthenticated /path/to/click
<pngo_> thank you
<mzanetti> Saviq: can you answer kenvandine's question?
<Saviq> kenvandine, today hopefully
<Saviq> mzanetti, basically, when you fix your index branch ;)
<mzanetti> Ran 1 test in 299.972s
<mzanetti> ...
<kenvandine> Saviq, will that landing also include the mterry's expose-lockscreen-passphrase branch?
<Saviq> kenvandine, yes
 * Tassadar is wondering if upgrade on devel-proposed (from version 299 to 1, because of utopic -> vivid) is gonna work okay
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> that'll unblock a few of my landings :)
<ogra_> Tassadar, i guess stgraber or barry should be able to tell
<sergiusens> Tassadar: ogra_ it's already been done for saucy->trusty in some way already
<barry> Tassadar: it will work if devel-proposed is a channel alias and the target channel changed.  i haven't looked, but if the alias now points to a different channel, it should do an effective -b 0 update
<Tassadar> yeah, I think I already discussed this with somebody, but I don't remmeber the result :x
<Tassadar> oh, right, that was it
<ogra_> barry, not yet ... waiting for slangasek to change the alis
<Tassadar> maybe I'll remember it for next version :D
<ogra_> *alias
<barry> ogra_: ack
<barry> ogra_: is the window for landing to rtm still open for today?
<ogra_> barry, i dont think so, ask sil2100
<ogra_> if you have a critical blocker you can surely ask pmcgowan or olli for approval though
<barry> ogra_: thx
<olli> barry, if you have something you want to land then I suggest adding to the wish list
<olli> barry, was that your q from ubuntu-ci-eng?
<barry> olli: it's on the wish list.  this is s-i 2.5.1 for phased-updates.  it's sitting in QA sign-off.  not sure how/when to push this along to rtm
<ogra_> barry, you dont ... (if it is an rtm silo) ... it is all in QAs hands now
<ogra_> (and landing team for pressing "publish")
<barry> ogra_: okay then!
<barry> thx
<mpt> kemmko, I reported bug 1387656
<ubot5> bug 1387656 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) ""Connect to hidden network…" incorrectly has page stack chevron >" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1387656
<sil2100> barry: see announcement on -phone ;)
 * barry is still slogging through email
<dobey> pitti, sil2100: there's a silo for a sync to vivid, but i need to rebuild it and am having a bit of problem getting it rebuilt in the ppa
<cwayne> pitti: ping
<pitti> cwayne: hello
<cwayne> pitti: hiya, so I've been trying to run some autopilot tests with adt-run, but running into some issues
<cwayne> first is this one: https://pastebin.canonical.com/119623/
<pitti> cwayne: oh, for sure; I spent some time on fixing most/all of these recently, so you really need 3.7
<cwayne> should adt-run be calling pkcon install-local instead of click install
<cwayne> ah, let me check my version
<cwayne> 3.6 here, is 3.7 in a ppa somewhere?
<pitti> cwayne: right, that's bug 1384417; but it's largely moot now
<ubot5> bug 1384417 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "Running adt-run without root installs the click for all users" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1384417
<pitti> cwayne: I just uploaded it to Debian, so it's not yet in Ubuntu; but I can give you a .deb if you want to
<pitti> cwayne: for that you really need to give it your pin/password with -p
<cwayne> pitti: sure, ill try out a deb
<pitti> cwayne: since we dropped autopilot from the images, the test needs root privileges to reconfigure apparmor
<pitti> cwayne: the setup script tries "0000" and "phablet", if you use something else you need to specify it
<jgdx> bfiller, re bug 1374082 and your last comment: USS have no way of unlocking specific sims either!
<ubot5> bug 1374082 in indicator-network (Ubuntu RTM) "no API to unlock a specific sim" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1374082
<cwayne> pitti: makes sense
<pitti> cwayne: http://incoming.debian.org/debian-buildd/pool/main/a/autopkgtest/autopkgtest_3.7_all.deb
<pitti> cwayne: (will sync to vivid by tomorrow)
<cwayne> pitti: thanks
<pitti> cwayne: I'll still look at that bug to make it more obvious what the issue is
<jgdx> Wellark, your take on bug 1374082 ?
<cwayne> i may as well upgrade my desktop to vivid :P
<ubot5> bug 1374082 in indicator-network (Ubuntu RTM) "no API to unlock a specific sim" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1374082
<pitti> cwayne: the deb should be fine on trusty and utopic too
<pitti> cwayne: anyway, I had some catch-up to do due to changed adb/unity behaviour and dropping autopilot
<cwayne> pitti: yeah, i figured
<cwayne> ah
<pitti> cwayne: so unfortunately utopic's version doesn't work :(
<jgdx> bfiller, but we can make a good guess, so I guess that something :)
<Wellark> jgdx: sorry on a meeting
<jgdx> Wellark, ack
<Wellark> jgdx: please ping me privately and write a backlog of questions and I will get back to you :)
<jgdx> Wellark, will do
<jcastro> I set my nexus4 in developer mode but it doesn't show up in `adb devices`, any ideas?
<pitti> jcastro: I need to reboot after doing that
<pitti> about 9 out of 10 cases
<jcastro> reboot the phone?
<pitti> yes
<jcastro> ok
<cwayne> pitti: 3.7 complains when i try to pass -p <pin>
<pitti> cwayne: what's your command line?
<pitti> (I figure there's a -- missing)
<slangasek> ogra_: sorry, not clear from scrollback what it is you're waiting on me for
<ogra_> slangasek, pointing devel-proposed to vivid-proposed
<slangasek> ah
<slangasek> I didn't say I was doing that :)
<ogra_> hmm, i thought you said in your mail ...
<ogra_> (but i was very tired when reading it)
<ogra_> slangasek, in any case we should :)
<ogra_> only -proposed for now though
<slangasek> yes, we should
<ogra_> devel to vivid needs an image in there first
<slangasek> right; devel is not an alias, we promote the images into it when it's ready
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> but with the first vivid promotion it should be re-targeted
<dobey> daker: hey, how does one change the user-agent for a webapp now? i thought there was a command line option, but i don't see it. do i have to do the custom qml thing still?
<ogra_> dobey, isnt that an oSoMoN question ?
<ogra_> :)
<daker> dobey: yo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8642612/ i haven't tested it :)
<dobey> ogra_: maybe, but i've always discussed the issues there with daker before :P
<ogra_> heh
<daker> ogra_: I AM THE WEB MASTER!
<ogra_> LOL
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> :)
 * daker hides behinds dobey
 * ogra_ makes note ... daker - owner of the internet
<dobey> heh
<daker> :D
<slangasek> ogra_: devel-proposed alias changed, should be reflected in the next import
<ogra_> great
<ogra_> image 3 is currently building
<daker> dobey: if it does work please tell me :)
<daker> dobey: you can test that by using http://whatsmyuseragent.com/ as your URL
<dobey> "text": "should not specify --webappUrlPatterns when using --webappModelSearchPath"
<dobey> daker: i get that when building a click
<dobey> is "includes" in the .json the same thing as expected in UrlPattens arg?
<daker> dobey: i think yes, just remove --webappUrlPatterns
<dobey> daker: is not working for me :-/
<daker> dobey: you mean it does run but doesn't change the UA ?
<dobey> daker: yes
<daker> dobey: can you pastebin webapp-properties.json ?
<dobey> daker: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8747957/
<daker> dobey: try something like http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8748045/
<dobey> daker: hmm, still not working
<daker> dobey: :/ alexabreu anyidea why it's not working ?
<alexabreu> daker, yes unfortunately ... https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/webbrowser-app/fix-webapp-properties-ua-override
<alexabreu> daker, it will land soon
<daker> dobey: :/
<dobey> indeed :-/
<dobey> guess i'll have to do the qml hack
<dobey> i wish there was a --not-like-android option
<dobey> or a --empty-user-agent, but pretty sure that will just break the world, because web sites are stupid
<dobey> yup
<dobey> ooh
<dobey> this site seems to work with just "Mozilla/5.0" at least
<dobey> cool, so does launchpad
<daker> hhh
<dobey> google plus not so much though :(
<dobey> it redirects to https://plus.google.com/browser-not-supported/?ref=/ which is apparently a 404
<dobey> lol
<dobey> awesome, gmail gives the totally old school interface with that ua
<mardy> Laney: mmm... does the deb package build there? I get a failure: "dh_install: gir1.2-accounts-1.0 missing files (usr/lib/*/girepository-1.0), aborting"
<Laney> mardy: you need to build on vivid
<davmor2> daker: when you say I AM THE WEB MASTER like that it makes me think of this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmin5WkOuPw
<mardy> Laney: but I guess that means that we should update some build-dependency version?
<mardy> Laney: what exactly do we miss, in utopic?
<Laney> indeed, didn't I do that?
<Laney> ah, didn't push it
<Laney> mardy: try now
<daker> davmor2: https://i.imgur.com/HcHso2v.png :D
<davmor2> daker: No it should read, I AM THE WEB MASTER.....TWISTED WEB MASTER ;)
<justCarakas> nice one daker
<seb128> bah
<seb128> so twice since yesterday that I use indicator-message to reply to a sms and that unity8 segfault
<seb128> is that a known issue?
<ogra_> seb128, yes, silo 13 has the fix ...
<ogra_> about to land soon
<ogra_> (or silo10 ... or both together .. in any case it will land tonight)
<seb128> great
<seb128> those are ok for rtm?
<ogra_> seb128, you mean you didnt have that all week ?
<ogra_> yep
<seb128> I usually don't reply inline
<seb128> but from the app
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> well, unity8 crashing was the common meme this week
<seb128> yeah, that I noticed
<ogra_> you just found an additional trigger :)
<seb128> but I was unsure that reply from the indicator was the same issue
<ogra_> if you still see it tomorrow it is time to get worried :)
<seb128> k
<seb128> of course messaging app get screwed after unity8 restart
 * seb128 reboots
<ogra_> yeah, thats still something to solve
<ogra_> though if unity doesnt crash it wont be that harmful
<ogra_> the prob is that the lifecycle managed apps that are suspended would have to be started again before being killed ...
<ogra_> but the thing starting them is gone (unity)
<kenvandine> seb128, what was the verdict on your titles-uis-tweaks branch?
<ogra_> if you just kill them you produce unwanted crashes
<rickspencer3> ogra_, I want to flash my Nexus 4 onto vivid, I don't mind wiping it if I need to
<rickspencer3> is this crazy of me? and if not, can you tell me the right command?
<ogra_> rickspencer3, what channel are you on today ?
<rickspencer3> ogra_, wow, it's been so long
<rickspencer3> I think 14.10 proposed
<rickspencer3> as in, not rtm
<ogra_> devel-proposed (as you should have used) will just magically switch you to vivid
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks for the reminder, I was waiting for CI to give me a deb to test on the device and sort of changed to other work and forgot about it, trying that in a bit
<ogra_> if yoou used a versioned channel you are rather screwed
<rickspencer3> ogra_, so I just use the updater?
<ogra_> and have to switch channels
<ogra_> rickspencer3, on devel-proposed you can just OTA ... on utopic-proposed or 14.10-proposed you are at a dead end
<rickspencer3> ogra_, actually, I think I was devel, not devel-proposed now that I think of it
<ogra_> devel wont have anything until we promote an image in vivid
<rickspencer3> ah
<kenvandine> seb128, i was wondering what happened design wise, didn't mpt say something after you created this?
<Laney> I thought you could switch channels by passing -b 0 or something
<rickspencer3> ogra_, ok, I don't mind switching channels to devel propsosed
<ogra_> which ... depending on QA spare time ... might take days oor weeks
 * kenvandine can't remember the story, friday seems like months ago :)
<ogra_> rickspencer3, you can do that via abd shell/phablet-shell
<rickspencer3> cool
<rickspencer3> man, this version feels ooools
<rickspencer3> man, this version feels oooold
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> ogra_, ok, I'm in phablet-shell,  what's the next step?
<ogra_> rickspencer3, use: sudo system-image-cli --switch ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed -v
<ogra_> it should show you the download etc and then reboot into flashing
<ogra_> in case it fails, barry is your man :)
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> lol
<seb128> kenvandine, well, he said that some items are title, some hearders, some labels
<rickspencer3> I can drive up to his house and he can fix it for me
<ogra_> haha
<rickspencer3> ogra_, so, this version is remarkably old
<seb128> kenvandine, I tried to use the right components, I just don't understand the logic so you might need to check with mpt again or to get him to write down what component to use for each indivdual case
<rickspencer3> like, before we had a password screen old
<seb128> since it's not clear from the design mockups
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah, i'm not clear on that either
<kenvandine> mpt__, ^^^ mind documenting that for us?
<daker> davmor2: :D
<pitti> ChickenCutlass: hey Michael, how are you?
<pitti> ChickenCutlass: I'd appreciate if you or someone else could review https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/powerd/upower0.99/+merge/240141 soon, as we are currently doing this transition in -proposed and it's one of the last items
<davmor2> rickspencer3: that's cause that version is ooooolld
<ChickenCutlass> pitti: ok let me look
<rickspencer3> I'll be interested to see how it actually handles this upgrade
<cloudnull> hey all, I have an HP touchpad and was curious if anyone had any information on installing / updating a touchpad to use 14.09 . there are quite a few guildes out on how to get saucy setup but nothing more recent that i've seen .
<lotuspsychje> cloudnull: maybe the XDA forums?
<cloudnull> i've been crawling around there but to no avail yet
<Laney> pitti: Isn't connecting to "notify" going to lead to too many wakeups?
<Laney> You're supposed to just listen to the properties you want, no?
<pitti> Laney: well, the previous device-changed was no different really
<Laney> it iterates over every device each time ._.
<pitti> it's called whenever any device changed, right; but both the old and the new thing do that?
<Laney> I believe that this is no worse...
<ogra_> that might explain why we are seeing upower being so busy on krillin all the time
<ogra_> (it constantly fails the systemsettle tests by 0.1% CPU idle or so, while mako doesnt )
<pitti> ogra_: oh, does the kernel send out a gazillion battery uevents every second or so?
<ChickenCutlass> pitti: yes, but we have since fixed the kernel
<ogra_> pitti, yeah, its is a bit noisy it seems ...
<ChickenCutlass> or at least are trying to
<pitti> ChickenCutlass: ah, good
<Laney> Well there's some refactoring that can be done here surely, thanks to upower 0.99
<pitti> Laney: yes, possibly; I just don't want to bind such a thing to the transition, as that alone is hairy enough
<ChickenCutlass> pitti: so this MR is for Vivid?  Just to be clear.
<Laney> Right. But it's a good time to notice opportunities.
<pitti> ChickenCutlass: yes
<ChickenCutlass> right
<ChickenCutlass> ok
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, it still keeps the dbus quite busy, even with the fixed kernel
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_: yeah still more to do
<pitti> ChickenCutlass: I assumed lp:powerd was about as "trunk"y as it gets?
<ChickenCutlass> pitti: yup. only one branch
<pitti> ChickenCutlass: so if we need another powerd fix for rtm 14.09, we need to branch off
 * ogra_ just wrote a small analyse script for our systemsettle tests ... and dbus/upower stick out on krillin 
<ChickenCutlass> pitti: right was just going to ask how we do that
<pitti> ChickenCutlass: it doesn't need to happen right away; you can branch off r146 at any time when the need comes up
<pitti> (or whichever else revision RTM has)
 * Laney files a upower bug
<Laney> s/upower/powerd/
<ChickenCutlass> pitti: so trunk would reflect Vivid and branch if need be for RTM?
<pitti> ChickenCutlass: right, that's the usual approach; but RTM branches should not be created in advance, as for many packages we'll likely never need them
<daker> davmor2: fixed :D https://i.imgur.com/CVWSGsZ.png
<ChickenCutlass> right
<pitti> kalikiana, elopio: any chance we can land https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging soon to unbreak the emulator?
<pitti> (it's a trivial dep fix)
<davmor2> daker: much better
<pitti> kalikiana, elopio: err sorry, I mean https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/gles-dep/+merge/239618
<elopio> bzoltan_: ^
<pitti> (I just looked at the recent committers)
<elopio> pitti: it's simple to land into staging. To land into the archive, bzoltan_ does like a day full of tests.
<pitti> elopio: for a simple addition of an alternative dependency??
<elopio> bzoltan_: do you have a landing planned soon?
<pitti> now, that sounds like a waste :)
<pitti> due to that testing in the emulator currently doesn't work at all so there's nothing to break; and it's a no-op on other devices
<elopio> pitti: well, maybe you can put that directly into trunk and make an update to the archive only for that.
<elopio> staging certainly has more changes that require going through the silo testing process
<pitti> elopio: I don't know (it mostly needs to go into RTM, but to trunk as well of course)
<pitti> elopio: I'm happy to do a direct RTM upload with just that dep change, but (1) I don't know who will slap my hands for that, and (2) it should still land in staging first
<pitti> so I'm mostly looking for "tell me what to do now" :)
<pitti> eek, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/powerd-utopic-armhf-ci/23/console -- it seems the CI train doesn't build against -proposed?
<elopio> bzoltan_ is away. zsombi is not around. ping t1mp or kalikiana?
<pitti> ChickenCutlass: ^ so it's quite impossible to make this automatic test work; we can only make it installable in vivid *after* landing that very powerd fix, as that's holding upower 0.99 in -proposed
<pitti> ChickenCutlass: (but I think that failure doesn't technically block landing)
<Laney> you could add some #if !UP_CHECK_VERSION-fu
<ChickenCutlass> pitti: ok so the change looks fine to me.
<ChickenCutlass> pitti: do you need me to top approve
<pitti> Laney: but that would then still not test the actual outcome?
<pitti> yeah, #ifdefery would otherwise work if you want to keep the branches in sync
<pitti> if ChickenCutlass prefers that, I can rework that
<ChickenCutlass> pitti: if it is not too much work — having that if check would be good.  then we can stay on one branch
<pitti> ChickenCutlass: ok; I'll look into this tomorrow morning then
<ChickenCutlass> ok
<pitti> ChickenCutlass: thanks for the first review!
<Laney> pitti: yeah, then a no-change rebuild, seems a bit shonky
<ChickenCutlass> sure
<ybon> seems I cannot browse anymore the FS of my Nexus4 from Nautilus, anyone experiencing this too?
<pitti> elopio: ok, thanks
<pitti> t1mp: can we land https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/gles-dep/+merge/239618 soon to unbreak the emulator?
<pitti> t1mp: it's a trivial dependency fix
<kalikiana> pitti: hmm well, it should go to staging and then it'll be in the next landing
<pitti> kalikiana: I'm happy to do a direct RTM upload for just that if that's ok, and stuff in /staging isn't directed at RTM, but indeed it should land in trunk first
<kalikiana> pitti: why did it break in the first place?
<kalikiana> pitti: staging is rtm, we have nothing else
<kalikiana> it's another name for about-to-land ;-)
<pitti> kalikiana: I don't know :) I suppose someone added the qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin dep to -autopilot and forgot about -gles
<pitti> kalikiana: ah, ok; so for toolkit, RTM, utopic, and vivid are all in sync?
<kalikiana> pitti: so far they are. I even heard today we might end up having new features in rtm despite utopic being release :-|
<pitti> I talked to fginther and ev last week, we really need to make the emulator a first-class test platform; otherwise it will keep breaking due to stuff like that
<kalikiana> pitti: I agree. same for QtCreator which broke last time for a similar mishap
<pitti> kalikiana: I guess for utopic that doesn't matter, as that's sealed now; so as long as there's nothing new to be ladned in vivid which isn't directed at RTM, it should be fine
<kalikiana> but imho trying to side step QA now is not the solution
<pitti> kalikiana: oh, I just suggested that as elopio said that ther are changes in trunk not meant for RTM
<pitti> or I misunderstood him
<kalikiana> pitti: we don't have any other branch
<kalikiana> elopio: what did you mean by that?
<pitti> oh, right, so misunderstanding; he said that there are other changes besides that, so they need proper QA
<kalikiana> the subject of having a separate branch for rtm did come up; but we haven't done one so far
<pitti> kalikiana: as long as you don't need it, it's certainly simpler to keep just one
<mpt> kenvandine, my wireframes are not quite high-enough resolution to tell … But in general, the ones that end in colons are labels, and the ones that don’t are headers
<kenvandine> seb128, ^^ is that enough clarification?
<mpt> kenvandine, also, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1242666/comments/8
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1242666 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Standalone labels as an element distinct from group headers" [High,Confirmed]
<kenvandine> mpt, thanks
<mpt> kenvandine, seb128: When new visual designers arrive in a couple of weeks I’m scheduled to sit down with one of them and make a few pixel-precise mockups of System Settings screens
<seb128> kenvandine, that's the rule of thumb I used when I worked on that branch ;-)
<mpt> so that we can then go to the toolkit team and say, “Please make standard toolkit elements look exactly like this”
<seb128> some are a bit weird though
<seb128> kenvandine, mpt, e.g what element is "Charge level" on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Power#Phone
<seb128> it looks like an header
<Laney> ogra_ / ChickenCutlass: bug #1387810
<seb128> but with a value
<ubot5> bug 1387810 in powerd (Ubuntu) "Improve device_changed callback" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1387810
<ChickenCutlass> Laney: ack
<mpt> seb128, yes, “Charge level” is an oddball. It’s a header that’s doing double-duty as the label for the data adjacent.
<seb128> mpt, I'm unsure the toolkit has an element that does that :-/
<mpt> I’m cheating there to avoid repeating exactly (or almost exactly) the same text immediately below.
<seb128> I guess we can do a custom widget in settings though
<rickspencer3> olli, I have not put a SIM in yet, but so var Vivid on my nexus 4 seems quite good
 * mpt -> out
<olli> ogra_, ^
<olli> :)
<ogra_> olli, rickspencer3 \o/
<rickspencer3> oops
<rickspencer3> thanks olli
<ogra_> just wait til we switch to systemd :)
<rickspencer3> stupid tab completion
<rickspencer3> ogra_, oh, I will wait :)
<ogra_> :)
<olli> lol
<ogra_> olli, btw, i would have sent the mail i just sent to phalet@ to ue-leads ... but i cant (as a non-member)
<rickspencer3> oops, phablet-screenshot doesn't work because I am not in developer mode and have no password
<ogra_> (that was a super subtle way to get your attention to the mail, in case you didnt guess)
<rickspencer3> it's remarkable how far this has come
<ogra_> :D
 * olli feels like he should read ogra_'s mail
<ogra_> lol
<rickspencer3> hey barry so, it looks like my click apps that need updates now that I am on Vivid are not updating :/
<rickspencer3> oh, wait
<rickspencer3> I bet I need to rejigger my U1 account
<ogra_> pmcgowan, olli bug 1387810 (see my comment at the bottom)
<ubot5> bug 1387810 in powerd (Ubuntu RTM) "device_changed callback does unnecessary work" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1387810
<dobey> ugh, did that fix not actually get into system-settings?
<olli> ogra_, mind adding to the wishlist
<seb128> dobey, "that"?
<ogra_> olli, sure
<olli> smells like OTA to me from the 2sec I could look at it
<ogra_> (well, sure, i *dont* mind)
<dobey> seb128: fix to have the user log in if the u1 account token is invalidated on the server
<ogra_> olli, yeah, not critical to have in the golden image buut should be fixed
<ogra_> thats why i made it only "high"
<seb128> dobey, no, that didn't get fixed
<olli> gotcha
<seb128> dobey, gatox was assigned to that but he left Canonical recently
<olli> all I heard is "not rtm"
<olli> ;)
<dobey> seb128: yeah, i thought he fixed it a couple weeks ago though. :(
<seb128> dobey, well, maybe he did, some of his fixes didn't get reviewed/merged yet, e.g https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-system-settings/check-hash/+merge/236554
<seb128> dobey, if you want to review, feel free
<pmcgowan> did upower.99 just land??
<seb128> pmcgowan, in vivid-proposed only
<seb128> it's going to stay there until the transition is complete
<seb128> why?
<dobey> ick
<pmcgowan> seb128, wasnt that a pre-req for fixing that bug?
<seb128> pmcgowan, could be, I didn't follow the details
<ogra_> pmcgowan, not a pre-req ... the bu only describes similar behavior we also have in RTM
<ogra_> *bug
<Laney> I think it is only properly fixable with 0.99
<Laney> just added a comment to that effect
<gcollura> who manages content-hub development? I would like to fix bug  1384490, and I would like to know if there are any plan about ContentPeerPicker appearance :)
<ubot5> bug 1384490 in content-hub "Color issue of the hub's title" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1384490
<ogra_> ok, we probably need a second bug for the other issue then
<ogra_> or land 0.99 in RTM :)
<popey> gcollura: Elleo and kenvandine I think.
<gcollura> thanks popey :)
<Laney> ogra_: do it
<Laney> AFAIK it's powerd, u-s-s, indicator-power ...
<Laney> ...
 * ogra_ dputs 
<gcollura> Elleo, ping
<rickspencer3> I'm super impressed with how easily the switch to vivid went
<ogra_> well, it is currently largely the same as utopic
<dpm> pitti, looking at the stats of 'hi', it seems it's not very well translated for touch (<10%) - however we seem to install language-pack-touch-hi by default. Do you know why it might be?
<dpm> pitti, I seem to remember you added a check on langpack-o-matic to build only those above a coverage threshold
<seb128> kenvandine, looks fine to me, feel free to test/review
<kenvandine> seb128, will do
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i left settings running over night on both of my devices, neither of them hung or crashed :)
<kenvandine> not very scientific of course ;)
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, for which bug?
<kenvandine> no bug...
<kenvandine> just in reference to stability...
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, oh right I see
<kenvandine> also
<kenvandine> the brightness crash i can't reproduce anymore
<kenvandine> i spent 20 minutes trying to make it crash
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, I never could
<kenvandine> but i did reproduce it last week, so maybe something landed to fix it
<pmcgowan> maybe some dbus fixes
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, and that flicker while changing the brightness slider
<kenvandine> i noticed it doesn't flicker on mako
<kenvandine> only krillin
<pmcgowan> thats true, at least not as bad
<kenvandine> looks the same as when changing it from the indicator to me
<kenvandine> but on krillin it looks terrible
<pmcgowan> right
<kenvandine> very different than when using the indicator
<kenvandine> which makes no sense!
<pmcgowan> didnt we decide its a different component? maybe more events sent
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> which i have a branch to fix
<kenvandine> and that improved it a bit
<dobey> hey kenvandine
<kenvandine> but the screen still brightness looked to stutter still
<dobey> fix the updates plug-in :)
<kenvandine> just the component rendering was bad too
<kenvandine> dobey, bah... i'll defer that to you :)
<kenvandine> dobey, get me an update-manager service :)
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, did the startup fix land in rtm? I am not seeing it hear
<dobey> get it on "the list"
<pmcgowan> here even
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, it landed, not sure if it was in the last image
<pmcgowan> no update today that I saw
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, we should re-open that bug though... it's a nice improvement but it's still takes longer than 1.8s
<kenvandine> which is what the bug specified :)
<kenvandine> 2.2s
<kenvandine> i did some more profiling, and there isn't any significant outliers to fix
<kenvandine> so i think it'll be a bunch of small improvements to get it down
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, what can be deferred ?
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, not sure, i need to spend some more time on it
<kenvandine> i was mostly looking for things that stood out in the graph
<kenvandine> seb128, got time for a review?
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/brightness_slider/+merge/240131
<seb128> kenvandine, that feels wrong, we should be using the toolkit slider...
<seb128> kenvandine, oh also, there is a bug about using better icons from the theme, might include that in the same changeset
<kenvandine> seb128, the design doesn't include the bubble indicator for the value, which the toolkit slider has
<kenvandine> and i didn't see a way to disable it
<seb128> kenvandine, how do you know the design doesn't have it?
<kenvandine> this slider doesn't cause the flicker either
<kenvandine> seb128, it isn't on the spec
<seb128> does it say it shouldn't have it explicitly
<seb128> or is that just not specified?
<kenvandine> no... but it doesn't say it should :)
<seb128> if it's not specified I think the behaviour should be the toolkit one for consistency
<kenvandine> seb128, then we should change the other sliders to match, like the volume slider
<kenvandine> that's using the menu slider
<seb128> kenvandine, yeah, maybe let's check design/mpt first what should be the behaviour?
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> have you seen the behavior on krillin with the brightness slider?
<kenvandine> it's terrible using the sdk slider, but the menu one is much smoother
<kenvandine> not sure why though
<kenvandine> only on krillin...
<seb128> kenvandine, yeah, not sure why because the toolkit gallery from the clickstore doesn't show that issue (I think I showed you in Washington?)
<seb128> so it's not the widget by itself
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah
<kenvandine> actually, was that krillin or mako?
<seb128> krillin
<kenvandine> it's smooth on mako for me
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> try on your krillin maybe?
<seb128> look for gallery in the click store
<Elleo> gcollura: yep, no-one's working on that yet; so if you fancy fixing it for us it'd be much appreciated :)
<kenvandine> yeah, it's fine
<Elleo> gcollura: as far as any bigger style changes go they'd have to be discussed with the design folks
<Elleo> gcollura: afraid I'm out for the evening now, but feel free to ping me about any questions and I'll try to get back to you when I'm around :)
<barry> rickspencer3: did you get it working?
<kenvandine> seb128, check this out!
<kenvandine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8750492/
<kenvandine> seb128, i started at 100, slid it down to about 60 then back to 100
<kenvandine> look at those numbers
<kenvandine> it's getting the change notifications out of order or something
<seb128> weird
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah... although it doesn't completely answer why the other slider does something different
<kenvandine> oh... i know
<kenvandine> different signal
<kenvandine> we change the value onUpdated
<kenvandine> instead of onValueChanged
<kenvandine> so using value, it's a loop
 * kenvandine looks at the docs
<kenvandine> seb128, i looked at the same output on mako and the values are in order though
<rickspencer3> barry, yes
<barry> rickspencer3: cool
<kenvandine> seb128, so with the other slider component, we don't tell the actionGroup to update the state on every value change
<kenvandine> we only do it when the slider is updated
<kenvandine> so it doesn't force updates out of order
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, that makes sense
<seb128> (sorry was at dinner)
<Chipaca> sergiusens: http://vk.com/video4563284_166254248
<guiarrd> hello, is anyone there?
<guiarrd> I would like to know what file system that Ubuntu Phone use?
<guiarrd> nobody?
<guiarrd> I would like to know what file system that Ubuntu Phone use?
<guiarrd> EXT4, XFS, BTRFS ??
#ubuntu-touch 2014-10-31
<lpotter> depends on the partition :)
<lpotter> but I think ext4 is what you are asking for
<pitti> ChickenCutlass, Laney: I updated https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/powerd/upower0.99/+merge/240141, works with both the old and new API now
<pitti> sil2100: if I would want to land that via the train in vivid, can I tell it to build against -proposed?
<sil2100> pitti: every silo has -proposed enabled by default
<pitti> sil2100: ah, good, thanks; the "PS Jenkins bot" runs don't, so I was wondering
<mardy> marcustomlinson, pete-woods: any more comments on https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1UohUeioi3iSBdFqmdYfGzkzFogkou_KW90YCi28DYkU/edit ?
<sil2100> pitti: to make sure we can do binary copies from the silos to the archive, we had to make sure we build with -proposed :)
<pitti> *nod*
<didrocks> pitti: the PS Jenkins bot did build as well with proposed after I discussed with the CI team to enable it (as they should). This seems to have regressed, may worth a ping to them again
<marcustomlinson> mardy: I'm still not sure I agree with having multiple APIs depending on whether used from an app, scope, etc
<marcustomlinson> mardy: for it to be generic enough for scopes and apps, all that is missing is a callback mechanism really
<mardy> marcustomlinson: well, we can talk about it, but the problem is that the API we discussed won't be very useful for apps
<mardy> marcustomlinson: yes, which brings us to the main loop
<marcustomlinson> mardy: what about it?
<mardy> marcustomlinson: that we need to have a main loop, unless it's acceptable to have the callback invoked in another thread
<marcustomlinson> mardy: Yes, I think calling back on a separate thread is acceptable. My opinion is to implement it the way I did with an internal abstracted main loop. So basically constructed with CreateInternalMainLoop
<marcustomlinson> mardy: I would take my API as it is and remove the option to set UseExternalMainLoop
<marcustomlinson> mardy: And let it be specified that the callback will occur on a separate thread
<mardy> marcustomlinson: I think that your API is good for stateless interactions with OA (like for scopes), but not for generic apps
<marcustomlinson> mardy: for an app I would set the callback, get the current statuses, then react to any status changes
<mardy> marcustomlinson: your API always gets a new list of accounts, but it's not easy to know if those accounts are the same one returned the last time, or if they are new ones
<marcustomlinson> mardy: ok sure, I like your API better for that
<marcustomlinson> mardy: what I'm saying is a mix of the 2
<marcustomlinson> mardy: your api as it is, with the callback mechanism (including internal main loop) of mine
<mardy> marcustomlinson: when you say "your API", do you mean the one I've sketched in the document, or the one from libaccounts?
<marcustomlinson> mardy: the google doc one
<mardy> marcustomlinson: I don't think that's a good one for apps :-/
<mardy> marcustomlinson: IMHO a good API for apps would give you the accounts as a list of objects, and then you set up notifications on those
<marcustomlinson> mardy: like I said: just add the callback mechanism (including internal main loop) from mine and you have an API that serves both
<mardy> marcustomlinson: IOW, the list should be returned only once, at startup, and then updated only when things change
<marcustomlinson> mardy: yes
<mardy> marcustomlinson: but that's a very different API from the one we sketched :-)
<marcustomlinson> mardy: well not really. The app would set a callback, then call get_enabled_accounts() to get the initial statuses, then update those status (stored in the app somewhere) when things change
<marcustomlinson> mardy: the callback could even be a void()
<marcustomlinson> mardy: just to tell the app to call get_enabled_accounts() again
<marcustomlinson> mardy: if we want it to be super simple
<mardy> marcustomlinson: but then, the app needs to track the accounts somehow, to figure out which accounts have been added and removed
<marcustomlinson> mardy: not if the app just calls get_enabled_accounts() every callback.
<mardy> marcustomlinson: and an app needs asynchronous APIs for the authentication, in order not to block
<marcustomlinson> mardy: basically, the purpose of this new API is supposed to support scopes and apps
<marcustomlinson> mardy: otherwise we wouldn't be removing it from scopes
<mardy> marcustomlinson: I mean, let's say that get_enabled_accounts() returns three structs; then you call it again, and it returns other three structs; how does the app know if they are the same accounts as before, or if maybe two accounts have been removed and two have been added in their place?
<marcustomlinson> mardy: how does a scope know?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday and happy Magic Day! :-D
<mardy> marcustomlinson: the nice thing about scopes, is that scopes don't need to know about it :-) That's why we could come up with this much simpler API
<mardy> marcustomlinson: scopes just need to know what are the active accounts, they don't care about history
<mardy> marcustomlinson: but an app might have data associated with an account
<marcustomlinson> mardy: what I'm saying is, the app needs to assume that all account statuses are different and update internal state accordingly
<marcustomlinson> mardy: if an app whats to monitor history then yes
<marcustomlinson> mardy: the app must do the fancy stuff
<mardy> marcustomlinson: right, but then those app developers who need to track accounts wouldn't like this API
<mardy> marcustomlinson: I'm not against adding a callback to the API we drafted, I'm against recommending it for app developers
<marcustomlinson> mardy: ok, just as long as its one API for apps and scopes
<mardy> marcustomlinson: IMHo this is very oriented for background (UI-less) services
<mardy> marcustomlinson: also, for apps we need to add an API to request access to an account, and to handle the authentication differently (now the API is synchronous and forbids UI interactions, and a generic app wouldn't like this)
<marcustomlinson> mardy: sure, I don't have an objection to a second API that handles UI related operations
<marcustomlinson> mardy: but I don't think the callback mechanism I'm describing belongs there
<marcustomlinson> mardy: its not UI related, its still backend related
<mardy> marcustomlinson: you are right, that we can add to our new UI-less API
<mardy> marcustomlinson: I'm more concerned about the rest
<thostr_> mardy: is there anywhere any document that describes in more detail the api you're working on
<marcustomlinson> mardy: sure, the rest (UI related stuff) can be a separate API
<thostr_> so that more people can have a look and provide feedback?
<mardy> thostr_: this is the draft: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1UohUeioi3iSBdFqmdYfGzkzFogkou_KW90YCi28DYkU/edit
<marcustomlinson> mardy: in the example of scopes, that API would be used by the shell
<marcustomlinson> mardy: and if the shell wants statuses and callbacks on changes, it can use both
<mardy> marcustomlinson: at the end, for generic apps I need to wrapp the whole QML API, and I wonder why -- wasn't it that APP developers should use QML or HTML5?
<marcustomlinson> mardy: yes wrapping is another story. But we have to start somewhere, and that somewhere has been decided to be C++
<mardy> marcustomlinson: so, here's my proposal: I'll update the doc with the callback, and I'll also add a pragraph explaining what you can do with this API, and what you cannot do. Then let's wait a couple of days for feedback, and let's see
<mardy> thostr_: how does that sound? ^
<mardy> *paragraph :-)
<thostr_> mardy: more explanation will definitly help there
<thostr_> mardy: also, since it will become the api for apps and scopes, please share this document with our architects, cwayne (representing scopes developers) but also guys from bills team (app development)
<mardy> thostr_: OK
<pitti> sil2100: "WARNING! CI Train is on halt!" -> is that just for RTM, or for vivid, too?
<pitti> sil2100: I added the upower transition landings (vivid only) to the spreadsheet; if the CI train is down, I'll instead just merge/commit/dput manually
<jgdx> abeato, is bug 1388044 only reproducable when APN is involved?
<ubot5> bug 1388044 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "APN editor does not keep its settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1388044
<jgdx> abeato, seems I can reproduce it without entering/modifying any apn setting
<ChickenCutlass> pitti: ok, let me look
<ChickenCutlass> thanks
<Chipaca> sergiusens: ping
<abeato> jgdx, yes, you do not even need to edit the APN
<jgdx> abeato, right, can I remove that?
<abeato> jgdx, indeed
<mterry> kenvandine, heyo!
<kenvandine> hey
<mterry> kenvandine, the u8 we needed landed in vivid and rtm
<kenvandine> your branches are in a vivid silo :)
<mterry> kenvandine, awesome
<kenvandine> just flashing over to vivid to test
<mterry> kenvandine, good morning too  :)
<kenvandine> mterry, you could help test if you have time :)
<mterry> kenvandine, sure
<kenvandine> mterry, good morning to you too :)
<kenvandine> mterry, vivid silo 14
<kenvandine> mterry, i added your branches late last night and didn't update the spreadsheet with items to test
<kenvandine> mterry, mind adding comments on what to test for your branches?
<mterry> kenvandine, sure -- this is the ci train spreadsheet?
<kenvandine> yeah
<ChickenCutlass> pitti: looks good -- thanks
<pitti> ChickenCutlass: cheers; I'm trying to get a hold of sil2100 to answer my CI train question, then I'll land this one way or the other
<mterry> kenvandine, done
<kenvandine> mterry, thanks!
<mterry> kenvandine, and flashing devel-proposed to test
<derelinguo> Can anyone shed any light on R.stamp? My build is failing on trying to make it. There's a TODO in frameworks/base/Android.mk and a reference to magic! :/
<sil2100> pitti: as per e-mail announcement it's only for ubuntu-rtm
<kenvandine> seb128, the SliderMenu component uses the Slider from the sdk, but adds some locking to prevent the sort of value binding problem we are seeing in the brightness slider
<seb128> kenvandine, why don't we fix the toolkit rather than adding fixed/workarounded widgets in some other components?
<pitti> sil2100: ah, thanks; so ok if I assign a silo to these? or do you want to?
<sil2100> pitti: if there is a free silo then feel free to do that ;)
<kenvandine> seb128, perhaps something like this should be added to the toolkit, but not sure how common a problem like this might be outside of dealing with things from the system
<kenvandine> we're trying to share all these signals and settings across dbus, etc
<kenvandine> most apps are just handling their own values
<seb128> kenvandine, basically you are saying I should give up and just ack the use of custom widgets? ;-)
<kenvandine> "custom" :)
<kenvandine> it's what we use in the indicators :)
<seb128> well, we basically say that the toolkit sucks and that instead of using it/fixing it we prefer to create a new lib and use that
<kenvandine> it's still based on the sdk slider
<seb128> that seems a bogus approch
<kenvandine> it's worth suggesting to the sdk team, sure
<kenvandine> i'll file a bug
<seb128> thanks
<kenvandine> but it looks like this is the reason why they created a modified slider for the indicators
<seb128> right
<pitti> sil2100: I haven't seen "Dest PPA:" yet, do I need to fill this out?
<seb128> it doesn't mean it's the right thing to do
<kenvandine> indeed :)
<seb128> ideally our toolkit would support all our usecases
<seb128> I'm fine using custom hacks as temporary workaround
<sil2100> pitti: how do you want to assign the silo?
<kenvandine> but... i'd rather get this fixed than wait... since we can fix it by using an existing component
<seb128> but we should aim at getting the toolkit improved as well
<sil2100> pitti: you just need to fill in a landing in the spreadsheet and assign through the menu :)
<pitti> sil2100: I clicked on "Landing team tools" -> "assign silo" as usual
<sil2100> pitti: ah! Leave that blank
<kenvandine> seb128, i'll file the bug and use the SliderMenu as an example
<sil2100> Just click click
<pitti> seb128: right, and the popup box has a new "Dest PPA:"
<pitti> sil2100: ack, thanks; sorry, but making sure I don't break anything
<seb128> kenvandine, yeah, that's fine with me, as long as those things are flagged as temporary/until the sdk improves
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<sil2100> pitti: this one is in case you want to release to a PPA instead of an archive
<pitti> ah
<mpt> seb128, kenvandine: I don’t understand that brightness slider merge proposal, sorry
<mpt> seb128, kenvandine: However, as long as indicator-power and ubuntu-system-settings both have brightness sliders, I think they should share as much code as possible, to minimize the risk of bugs like bug 1376286
<ubot5> bug 1376286 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Slider minimum-volume icons differ in System Settings vs. Sound menu" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1376286
<seb128> mpt, the icons are not part of the slider
<kenvandine> mterry, ugh...
<kenvandine>  ubuntu-system-settings-wizard : Depends: unity8 (>= 8.01) but 8.00+15.04.20141030-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<mterry> kenvandine, ?  my other unity8 branch bumped the version
<kenvandine> and we have a upower issue too..
<mterry> Saviq, ^ right?
<kenvandine>  ubuntu-system-settings : Depends: libupower-glib3 (>= 0.99.0) but it is not installable
<pitti> sil2100: meh, conflicts for both packages :/
<mterry> kenvandine, Saviq: it did.  8.01 is in vivid
<kenvandine> maybe citrain didn't update ?
 * kenvandine does it manually
<kenvandine>  ok, that cleared up the unity8 dep problem
<kenvandine> but libupower-glib3 is still held in vivid-proposed
<mterry> kenvandine, sweet
<kenvandine> excuses says the autopkgtest passed
<kenvandine> pitti, any idea why upower 0.99 is still held in proposed?
<mterry> what the heck, "citrain device-upgrade 014" gave me landing-012
<pitti> kenvandine: yes :) powerd and system-settings MPs needs to land, but they are blocked by other silos that want to update those packages
<pitti> the eternal serialization and long silo testing problem :/
<kenvandine> seb128, bug 1388094
<ubot5> bug 1388094 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Slider component can have problems when binding value" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1388094
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> seb128, also the thing about that brightness bug being krillin specific, it's really just that the latency is higher than mako for some reason
<kenvandine> so the change notification for the value comes later
<kenvandine> which updates the value in the slider and updates the backend... etc
<kenvandine> in a loop :)
<seb128> kenvandine, that makes sense
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> weird that the latency is that much higher though
<kenvandine> but... i don't want to know what happens under the covers there :)
<seb128> kenvandine, can you put a comment in the code pointing to the bug you just opened on the toolkit?
<kenvandine> seb128, sure
<seb128> kenvandine, oh, and did you change the icons while you were at it?
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> seb128, no... what was it about the icons?
<kenvandine> oh...
<kenvandine> i see now :)
<mterry> kenvandine, so what's the best way to workaround this upower thing?  (just fixed my device from accidentally installing 012 silo)
<kenvandine> seb128, actually... i don't know, what about the icons?
<pitti> mterry: what's the "upower thing'?
<kenvandine> the depends
<kenvandine> settings in silo 14 can't be installed because of upower
<kenvandine>  ubuntu-system-settings : Depends: libupower-glib3 (>= 0.99.0) but it is not installable
<pitti> the upower transition of course didn't land in RTM or utopic, just in vivid
<kenvandine> yeah, vivid
<pitti> it is in -proposed
<mterry> pitti, ah ok, will enable
<kenvandine> mterry, so i guess enable proposed
<pitti> kenvandine, mterry: but NB that it is likely to break
<pitti> https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/upower0.99/+merge/230988 needs to be applied to actually work with upower 0.99
<pitti> the current trunk shouldn't even build against 0.99
<kenvandine> pitti, that's in the silop
<kenvandine> silo
<pitti> kenvandine: ah right, good
<kenvandine> because it ftbfs :)
<pitti> kenvandine: so that's the one I'm waiting on then :)
<mterry> pitti, we're waiting on yours!  :)
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> well we better hurry and test this
<pitti> I desperately need to get in laney's system-settings and my upower MP to finish the transition
<kenvandine> it's a pile of branches
<pitti> but I can't land and test them sepearately as they conflict with already existing silos
<jgdx> seb128, you see the mp for your titles tweak branch?
<pitti> we silo'ed ourselves into total blockage :/
<pitti> kenvandine: FTBFS?
<kenvandine> settings wouldn't build in the silo for vivid
<kenvandine> without laney's patch
<pitti> kenvandine: right, but I thought it's included in that landing?
<seb128> jgdx, yes, sorry I just have too much to do with distro work to keep up with settings atm
<kenvandine> pitti, it is, i added it after it ftbfs
<kenvandine> it builds now
<pitti> ah
<pitti> kenvandine: ok, so landing this is appreciated indeed
<seb128> kenvandine, icons, bug 1289465
<ubot5> bug 1289465 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Brightness icons are suboptimal" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1289465
<jgdx> seb128, ah – sorry, let me know if there's anything I can do with that if you don't have the time.
<seb128> jgdx, well, ken has been reviewing my changes, once those are accepted I guess one of us can get to review the ones you added on top of that
<kenvandine> seb128, i see
<kenvandine> that should change in the indicator too then
<seb128> kenvandine, oh, they used the same as we did?
<seb128> seems so, indeed
<kenvandine> we used the same they did :)
<seb128> no
<seb128> I did the battery panel and there was no slider in indicators at the time
<seb128> then the slider got moved
<kenvandine> it was there, then removed, and added again :)
<seb128> well, when I added the icons I didn't look to the indicator iirc
<kenvandine> i did something with that and copied it from the indicator
<kenvandine> i think we had more than one, and i consolidated them
<kenvandine> anyway
<kenvandine> i can change it, but we should add an indicator task too
<seb128> k
<seb128> so maybe not in the same landing
<kenvandine> mterry, can you propose branches against the rtm branch as well?  lp:ubuntu-system-settings/rtm-14.09
<kenvandine> instead of waiting for all this to land and merge then cherry pick
<seb128> or maybe we can get them out of sync for a bit, fixing one and after the other one
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i'll add it to my branch now
<kenvandine> it makes sense, then we can lean on charles or someone :)
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> ok, I'm out for some exercice
<seb128> back in one hour
<popey> ogra_: is there any possible way I can run things as root on my device? I want to do something automated.
<mterry> kenvandine, didn't I say I was going to do that yesterday?  And never did?
<ogra_> popey, adb shell "echo 1234 | sudo -S ls"
<kenvandine> mterry, yes
<kenvandine> i was being nice :)
<mterry> kenvandine, cool
<popey> ogra_: super
<popey> thanks
<mterry> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-system-settings/shutdown-dialog-in-wizard-rtm/+merge/240272 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-system-settings/passphrase-continue-rtm/+merge/240271
<mterry> kenvandine, though only the second is marked TOPBLOCKER
<kenvandine> yeah, ok
<kenvandine> thanks
 * mterry goes back to testing silo 14
<mterry> kenvandine, wizard pieces of 14 seem ok, but that's just me verifying my own changes so maybe you should look at that too, and I'll look at the settings side of the silo
<kenvandine> mterry, thanks, i tested the wizard bits too seem good
<kenvandine> jgdx, it doesn't look like bug 1376763 is fixed
<ubot5> bug 1376763 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Dialog doesn't take the contents size into consideration" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1376763
<kenvandine> the dialog still doesn't scroll
<jgdx> awe_, got a min? Seems you say in bug 1234491 that forcing manual registration mode is not possible by calling registeroperator on an operator.
<ubot5> bug 1234491 in ofono (Ubuntu) "Random ofono crash in network-registration" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234491
<jgdx> kenvandine, I can't see what version of the sdk that landed in.
<kenvandine> jgdx, switching to landscape doesn't make the dialog scroll :/
<kenvandine> me either
<kenvandine> kalikiana, what version of the uitk did the dialog fix land in?
<jgdx> kenvandine, are you testing a silo?
<kenvandine> jgdx, yeah, silo 14 for vivid
<awe_> jgdx, let me take a look
<jgdx> kenvandine, thanks
<jgdx> awe_, thanks. If this is not possible, how can we then ever set registration mode to 'manual'?
<awe_> jgdx, gimme a minute to switch contexts
<dobey> hrmm, on latest image, i can't seem to double-tap on lock screen to change the infographic being shown
<dobey> instead the launcher bounces out and it just shows the slide to unlock hint
<jgdx> awe_, sure thing
<kenvandine> mterry, jgdx: ugh... uitk in vivid is 1.1.1279+14.10.20141007-0ubuntu1
<kenvandine> no way that includes the fix we need
 * kenvandine removes that from the silo
<jgdx> :(
<mterry> kenvandine, everything else I tested looked good (modulo cellular and bluetooth)
<awe_> jgdx, what I said in the bug was that "manual operator selection mode" ( vs. automatic ) can only be used if the SIM has been programmed to allow it
<awe_> jgdx, re: register being called on a particular operator, you need to be in "manual mode" first
<awe_> if in auto-mode, you should't ever call register on a specific operator
<kalikiana> kenvandine: 1.1.1298+14.10.20141016.1-0ubuntu1
<kenvandine> kalikiana, that isn't in vivid :(
<jgdx> awe_, am I reading this[1] wrong then perhaps? [1] https://github.com/rilmodem/ofono/blob/master/doc/network-api.txt
<kenvandine> kalikiana, latest is 1.1.1279+14.10.20141007-0ubuntu1
<jgdx> awe_, [Mode] property will change to "manual" if the Register()method of an operator is called.
<kalikiana> kenvandine: well, vivid isn't on my phone either… chicken and egg :-)
<jgdx> kenvandine, what did you remove from the silo?
<awe_> ah, jgdx... I missed that
<kenvandine> jgdx, thx dialog resize branch from kalikiana
<kalikiana> kenvandine: in other words, we actually need to start landing in vivid. we'll do that soon I think
<awe_> that said, it's still gated on whether or not the SIM has been programmed to allow manual operator selection
<jgdx> awe_, basically, I want to change the mode to "manual" and looking at how to do that. I'm a bit puzzled :)
<kenvandine> it isn't in utopic either... just rtm
<awe_> per: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1234491/comments/4
<jgdx> kenvandine, oh
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234491 in ofono (Ubuntu) "Random ofono crash in network-registration" [Undecided,Fix released]
<kenvandine> kalikiana, we'll hold off on this until you guys get vivid updated
<awe_> jgdx, hmmm....[readonly]
<jgdx> right
<awe_> so you want to switch to manual "without selecting an operator"
<jgdx> awe_, preferably…
<awe_> jgdx, don't think it's possible, and it actually makes sense.  Normally users never touch this.  If the SIM is programmed to allow this, then the act of selecting a different operator forces the phone into manual selection mode ( if allowed by the SIM ).  Once this happens, there should be a control to allow the user to switch back to automatic
<awe_> its a bit asymmetric, but should work...  does this warrant some re-design work of the page?
<jgdx> awe_, that does make sense. Thank you.
<jgdx> it might require some re-design, yes. Now it seems you can set selection to Manual and that it should persist.
<jgdx> mpt, ^ could you have a look?
<mpt> My phone doesn’t have a SIM in it right now, one moment
<mpt> jgdx, maybe this SIM is locked to a particular carrier. I can’t tell. I don’t get the “Searching for carriers…” spinner I specced, at least.
<jgdx> mpt, I don't either – but that's because I think there is a bug in that UI. I have debs that fixes that.
<jgdx> mpt, if your sim was auto-only, that selector would have been disabled.
<mpt> jgdx, ah, you mean “Automatically” would have been the only possible choice?
<mpt> of course
<jgdx> mpt, reading the code, not quite. YOu would still see Manual but it's insensitive.
<jgdx> (not up to spec, but let's ignore that for now)
<mpt> jgdx, right, that’s bug 1343291
<ubot5> bug 1343291 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "UI should indicate when network registration mode is auto-only" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1343291
<jgdx> mpt, yes
<jgdx> mpt, still, we cannot per awe's comments set the sim carrier selection to manual. It happens when you register with an operator.
<mpt> jgdx, does that mean instead of “Automatic”/“Manual” we should have “Automatic”/“Operator 1”/“Operator 2”/“Operator 3”/…?
<mpt> so that the only way to go Manual is to choose an operator directly
<jgdx> mpt, you would only see multiple operators as a result of a search. And search is expensive, i.e. it can kill cellular data (reading the docs right. awe_ ?).
<jgdx> mpt, yes
<mpt> jgdx, there are two possible reasons you go into this screen: (a) to change the operator or (b) to change the APN. So the risk is that we will trigger an expensive search for operators when all you want to do is change the APN.
<jgdx> mpt, right, but only if the design calls for operators up front.
<jgdx> mpt, so "manual" is more like "Enter manual selection", which then becomes "Manual" when you have selected an operator.
<mpt> jgdx, form follows function. If you can’t set “Manual” without choosing an operator simultaneously, I can think of three ways to do it:
<mpt> (1) Have a “Search for Operators…” button (eww)
<mpt> (2) accept the cost that the phone will automatically search for operators whenever you visit this screen, even when you just want to change the APN (maybe no big deal)
<mpt> (3) promote APN to the top-level “Cellular” screen, so that the only reason you visit the “Carrier” screen is to change the carrier (a bit logically awkward if changing carrier changes your APN settings too).
<mpt> awe_, what do you think?
<jgdx> mpt, makes sense to me. I'd favor 1) but with different semantics. 2) is okay, but it's said that the search can take minutes. And it does, on my network at least.
<awe_> sorry mpt, gimme a minute
<mpt> jgdx, what do you mean by “different semantics”?
<awe_> jgdx, mpt, I favor (1)
<awe_> or at least some explicit action that leads to a scan
<awe_> I don't like auto-scans
<awe_> at least in this case
<jgdx> mpt, actually, if we change "Automatic" to be a Switch then that semantic is okay. I saw Automatic as a itemselector. /me slaps himself.
<abeato> auto-scans take some time so probably the button is a good idea
<abeato> this thing about APN editor + carrier selection confused me a lot, btw
<abeato> having the 2 things together
<abeato> I thought manual/automatic was about whether using the APN you can edit or let the system choose it for you
<mpt> jgdx, changing it from an ItemSelector to a switch would make it marginally less obvious, but wouldn’t address the scanning issue at all
<abeato> mpt, changing the operator does *not* mean changing APN settings
<abeato> APN are fixed per SIM
<abeato> then you can register in different operators, usually when roaming
<abeato> APN settings is the same even when roaming
<abeato> it is about your SIM's operator, not about current network
<abeato> so it actually makes much more sense to keep them separated
<awe_> +1
<mpt> abeato, the “Automatically”/“Manually” list is labelled “Choose carrier:”. How did you get the idea that it was about APNs?
<abeato> well, don't know, it is because APN does not depend on registered network as I have just explained, probably :)
<awe_> probably because options 2 & 3 mention APNs?
<mpt> ah, so that suggests (3)
<abeato> mpt, yes
<mpt> excellent
<abeato> strongly :)
<mpt> awe_’s “explicit action that leads to a scan” can then be “entering the Carrier screen”
<awe_> works for me
<mpt> \o/
<mpt> awe_, jgdx, so is there a bug report for this?
<jgdx> mpt, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1388044
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1388044 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[cellular] Setting carrier selection to 'Manual' does not persist" [Critical,In progress]
<jgdx> mpt, want me to add ubuntu-ux as affected?
<mpt> jgdx, already done
<jgdx> right
<dednick> seb128: hi. I have a couple of branches up for mp to fix the top blocker bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-network/+bug/1336715 that will need some love from your system settings guys.
<dednick> https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-system-settings/lp1336715.check.sync/+merge/239494
<dednick> requires: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-settings-components/lp1336715.check.sync/+merge/239491
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1336715 in unity8 (Ubuntu RTM) "[TOPBLOCKER] switch-items in indicators sometimes get out of sync with system-settings" [Critical,In progress]
<seb128> dednick, what sort of work from our side?
<seb128> kenvandine, mterry, pmcgowan: what are the rules for rtm and string changes? is that ok to do string tweaks knowing it regresses translations by invalidating the string and forcing a new cycles of translator work/langpack update?
<seb128> olli, ^
<kenvandine> good question
<dednick> seb128: merge reviews. i think i've fixed the bug
<seb128> dednick, great, that we can do ;-)
<kenvandine> mterry's wizard fix for the oobe did change a string that i think is directly related to fixing the bug
<kenvandine> because the bug was about it not being obvious how to continue
<mterry> kenvandine, it was not directly related
<kenvandine> so on a passcode, it changed from 4 numbers to 4 digits only
<seb128> kenvandine, "number" -> "digits only"
<mterry> kenvandine, it could be pulled if needed
<kenvandine> so it lets you know it will continue after 4
<seb128> sure it fixes confusion
<seb128> but it has a cost
<kenvandine> yeah
<pmcgowan> seb128, good point, we should be very careful not to change strings anymore
<seb128> is bq happy if the string is not translated in spanish anymore?
<kenvandine> probably not
<mterry> seb128, when I wrote that branch we still had a few weeks left  ;)
<seb128> mterry, well, it got acked today
<seb128> maybe it should not?
<mterry> seb128, kenvandine: in the RTM version of the branch, I'll drop it
<seb128> thanks
<kenvandine> thanks
<kenvandine> that helps
<pmcgowan> good
<pmcgowan> seb128, I will reiterate your point as well
<kenvandine> we approved the branch like last monday :)
<seb128> pmcgowan, thanks
<kenvandine> which wasn't much better...
<seb128> pmcgowan, for the record the change we were discussing is https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-system-settings/passphrase-continue-rtm/+merge/240271
<seb128> and it changes "4 numbers" -> "4 digits only" on the password screen of the wizard
<pmcgowan> yep
<mterry> seb128, kenvandine: branch updated
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<kenvandine> mterry, thanks
<kenvandine> i'll rebuild
<mterry> pmcgowan, I tried to find out earlier in the cycle when string freeze was -- I never got an answer or saw a date
<mterry> pmcgowan, how are we even translating these?  Community only or through a vendor?
<pmcgowan> mterry, there wasn't one officially, but now we restrict landings
<pmcgowan> community
<pmcgowan> they are diligently keeping pace
<kenvandine> pitti, i just published ubuntu-system-settings to vivid-proposed, built against the new upower
<mpt> jgdx, awe_, abeato: I updated the bug report with a basic design and a question
<jgdx> mpt, thanks, that was super fast.
<awe_> thanks mpt; I'm working on a top-blocker atm, so will comment when I have a chance
<pitti> kenvandine: yay! so just upower left (which is blocked by another landing by bfiller)
<bfiller> pitti: which landing is blocking you?
<pitti> bfiller: I need to land https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/powerd/upower0.99/+merge/240141 to finish the upower transition in vivid-proposed
<pitti> and there's a silo for 3 days which also tries to land upower
<pitti> anyway, need to run
<bfiller> looking
<jgdx> mpt, a scan finishes.
<kenvandine> bfiller, oh silo 24
<bfiller> kenvandine: I can land that
<bfiller> it already landed in rtm last week
<kenvandine> bfiller, awesome
<kenvandine> pitti, we published the powerd silo
<lool> slangasek: hey, quick Q: bunch of system-image "devel" channels are pointing at utopic; is that normal? (ubuntu-device-flash --list-channels|grep devel|grep utopic)
<slangasek> lool: isn't this the same question from yesterday? :-)  we need to work with the custom tarball owners in each case before updating them
<lool> slangasek: also, is the s-i server config kept under revision control? seems not, makes me worry about editing it (wanted to update the here channel)
<lool> slangasek: since we copied utopic binaries to vivid, I dont understand why we didn't update channels at the same time?
<lool> aliases I mean
<ogra_> lool, i think whats on nusakan is actually a bzr tree
<ogra_> production tree
<lool> ogra_: the code is, but etc/config seems not part of it
<slangasek> lool: because we don't own these channels, so it needs to be discussed with the channel owners before we make changes.  I agree with you that this is the right thing to do
<ogra_> not sure if thats mirrored from trunk or so
<ogra_> oh
<kenvandine> mterry, i guess i should have included your other wizard branch in that landing, the location one
<seb128> kenvandine, do another landing ;-)
<kenvandine> need to merge this one first :)
<kenvandine> so depends on when the upower transition finishes
<seb128> kenvandine, why?
<kenvandine> oh no...
<seb128> just click the "ignore packages not in dest"
<seb128> to merge it
<kenvandine> now powerd is dep wait for the arches that weren't built in the rtm silo
<seb128> then do another one
<kenvandine> seb128, i could :)
<kenvandine> Missing build dependencies: libubuntu-platform-hardware-api-dev
<seb128> kenvandine, that's normal
<seb128> kenvandine, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/powerd/0.16+14.10.20141007-0ubuntu1
<seb128> that's not new
<kenvandine> whew
<seb128> britney compare to previous situation
<seb128> so that's not an issue
<kenvandine> so i guess it won't care :)
<kenvandine> good
<lool> slangasek: I've updated the .buildid files for the HERE custom tarballs for vivid for krillin and mako, and have prepared an updated s-i config file under s-i.u.c/etc/config-here-update where I've renamed the channel; would you mind taking a look? should we keep the utopic channel or not?
<kenvandine> seb128, can you ack my brightness_slider branch?
<slangasek> lool: er, my understanding from stgraber is that the config isn't meant to be edited by hand, but with si-shell
<seb128> kenvandine, done
<kenvandine> thx
<slangasek> stgraber: ^^ lool is looking to have devel-proposed-customized-here moved to vivid; what's the right way to do this?  (and documentation, please :)
<kenvandine> seb128, did you see jgdx proposed a branch against your titles-uis-tweak branch?
<kenvandine> jgdx, can you resubmit that against trunk?
<kenvandine> with a prereq on seb128's branch
<seb128> kenvandine, yeah, I couldn't test it though because you need a sim for cellular and mine was not working while traveling
<seb128> not working on desktop either
<seb128> but it looks fine on principle ;-)
<kenvandine> i can test it, just lets get it resbumitted with new debs
<Z3> Hi, what's the current status of "dock" ? (connect an ubuntu phone to a monitor, keyboard and mouse)
<Z3> is there some web where I can check it?
<lool> slangasek: didn't know about si-shell
<stgraber> slangasek: right way is to create vivid-proposed-customized-here through si-shell, add all the relevant devices to the channel, then add the channel in etc/config, run bin/import-images to get images in there and then change the devel-proposed-customized-here alias to point to it (through si-shell)
<slangasek> stgraber: well, that does seem rather tedious, compared with editing the config directly ;) what's the advantage of doing it this way, vs. cut-n-paste in the config?
<stgraber> slangasek: if you only edit etc/config then bin/import-images will fail saying the channel doesn't exist
<slangasek> is there a way to create a new channel as a copy of an existing one, and then twiddling the config?
<stgraber> you'd have to edit etc/config and www/full/channels.json, then mkdir the right paths, manually create the index.json and then manually sign them all :)
<stgraber> so far I've made sure etc/config is never modified by the python code and I'd like for it to stay that way, so for that part, you'd have to keep copy/pasting. For the si-shell part, we could have a function that does that, yes, though you can do the same with two lines of python so not sure it's worth it :)
<slangasek> doesn't seem like only two lines to me?
<jgdx> seb128, you should try phonesim :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, ack
<stgraber> pub.create_channel("ubuntu-touch/vivid-proposed-customized-here")
<stgraber> [pub.create_device("ubuntu-touch/vivid-proposed-customized-here", device for device in pub.list_channels()['ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed-customized-here']['devices'].keys()]
<stgraber> that sure looks like two lines to me :)
<slangasek> ah, but one of those two lines is a nightmare ;)
<slangasek> ok
<stgraber> oh, and missing ) in the second one, but you get the idea :)
<stgraber> ok, so 3 lines if we want it readable by someone who's not used to abusing list comprehensions then :)
<slangasek> it's not the syntax that's bothersome, it's the deep knowledge of the data structures required to write the line in the first place
<ogra_> you mean you dont speak SQL in your sleep ?
<stgraber> slangasek: yeah I was a bit disappointed that I didn't write a list_devices(channel_name) function. I should add that...
<slangasek> lool, stgraber: ok, I've run the si-shell side of it, and AIUI the manual changes to etc/config that lool prepared are still required - and LGTM.  lool, do you want to go ahead and deploy that etc/config change?
<stgraber> >>> pub.list_devices("ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed-customized-here")
<stgraber> [u'mako', u'krillin']
<stgraber> slangasek: ^ we now have that in production
<slangasek> stgraber: cheers :)
<stgraber> slangasek: hmm, so looking at that new config, I think I'd prefer copy/pasting to just s/utopic/vivid/
<stgraber> unless we say that we'll never ever produce a new utopic image in which case all the utopic ones ought to go away too
<stgraber> (and then also all the saucy and trusty ones for good measure :))
<slangasek> stgraber: well yes, that's exactly what I've said; I've said we shouldn't have channels named after the Ubuntu release codenames at all because this isn't our channel model :)
<ogra_> ++
<sergiusens> and it would certainly stop confusing news outlets
<lool> slangasek: deployed the change
<slangasek> lool: ok
<lool> let's see what happens in 1mn
<lool> or 2mn rather
<lool> stgraber: am I then to pub.remove_channel('ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed-customized-here')?
<lool> (after sending some email to announce it or something)
<lool> I need to update the alias too
<ogra_> just dont break the currently building rtm image :)
<ogra_> (thats ouor milestone candidate)
<lool> stgraber: and pub.change_channel_alias('ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed-customized-here', 'ubuntu-touch/vivid-proposed-customized-here')
<stgraber> lool: so I think I'd recommend not doing the remove_channel, just change the alias
<stgraber> lool: as was hinted before, we need to have a proper discussion on what to do with the series and devel channels and once we sort it out, we should apply the result to all channels
<stgraber> only removing a couple of channels but keeping the rest would just make things even more confusing than they are now
<lool> stgraber: so I should wait for that discussion before updating the alias?
<slangasek> I think it's fine to update the alias
<stgraber> lool: no, changing the alias is fine, just don't remove the old channel
<lool> True it is
<lool> let's see if I get a notification
<lool> stgraber, slangasek: for the record, I got a push notification after the channel switch and got an update (300 MiB, so likely a full ubuntu update) which booted fine
<lool> AFAICT
<slangasek> lool: sounds like what we'd expect - thanks for confirming
<pngo_> Just want to inform that I noticed that rtm channel image uses more power that old (devel) images. I was able to listen to the music for 6-8 hrs, now I can listen only for 4-6 hrs.
<pngo_> Is there a way to let app to run while phone display if off? I would like to use cmus and all works but when I turn off display, music stops playing.
<ogra_> pngo_, well, the imagesuse significantly less power for me ... music playing uses more though
<ogra_> if you dont play music it should last way longer in rtm nowadays
<ogra_> pngo_, file a bug against media-hub
<pngo_> ogra_, I'm on that channel for 4 days. I will check that.
<stgraber> slangasek: hmm, so whatever bug we had with reverts last time around, it's gone. I just played on a test server reverting a bunch of times and the resulting deltas and indices look correct
<slangasek> ah, well then :)
<ogra_> stgraber, the bug we had last time was me :P
<ogra_> i copied an old image on top of the stack
<stgraber> ogra_: which is pretty much the definition of a revert :)
<ogra_> oh, so thats supposed to actually be right ?
<ogra_> i thought i did it wrong the last time
<stgraber> what I tested here is a server with two images, id 1 and 2. I then copied id 1 as id 3, which worked as expected and then again id 2 as id 4 which was instant due to it being identical from a delta point of view as 1 to 2
<stgraber> the only problem and I guess we need a way to detect that somehow is that import-images will then happily re-import the broken image again :)
<ogra_> ah, yeah
<stgraber> I'll need to think about it, because it's not trivial to figure out without breaking other things...
<stgraber> well, I can it should be safe to say, that if a file's hash is identical to that of image -2 but different from that of image -1, then we should fail immediately
<stgraber> though I can still think of cases where that'd run into false positives
<lool> Hmm was Telegram removed from app store?
<pmcgowan> lool, dont think it was ever in there was it?
<ogra_> theer si a telegram webapp
<ogra_> *there is
<lool> pmcgowan: ah my bad, webapp
<lool> DTelegram
<dobey> lool: i see both dtelegram, and webogram, in the store
<dobey> anyway, time to go here. later
<taiebot> \o/ just installed vivid successfully. Really want to see the UT landing from the front seat.  :-)
#ubuntu-touch 2014-11-01
<pngo_> why calendar has been removed from default apps in rtm channel?
<pitti> kenvandine: "powerd rebuild against new upower in vivid-proposed (spreadsheet row 88)." oh, I already had that in line 79
<pitti> kenvandine: ok, I emptied my line 79
<pitti> kenvandine: I'll test it ASAP (possibly today)
<gcollura> why are UserMetrics not included in the documentation?
<DanChapman> gcollura: I wondered that when i was looking for it. Eventually ahayzen pointed me to http://nik90.com/adding-infographics-to-ubuntu-phone/
<gcollura> hi DanChapman :) I know they can be used, I was wondering why they are 'hidden'
<Guest80882> I installed Ubuntu Touch on my tablet and need to know if there is a way to install apps on it
<lotuspsychje> Guest80882: wich device did you install on?
<Z3> Hi, would you say the RTM version installed on a Nexus 4 is so stable as Android at this time?
<Z3> would you use it in your personal mobile phone, or is better wait?
<quitte_> Hi. on my tablet the touchscreen input is 90° off and mirrored. xinput-calibrator seems to be unable to fix that. I figured someone here could point me at some information I might need as a newbie to touch input on linux
<rickspencer3> hi all
<rickspencer3> I'm in a weird situation on my maco on 15.04 ....
<rickspencer3> the dialer thinks my SIM is locked
<rickspencer3> but in system settings, it says that the is not locked
<saidinesh5> grrrr
<saidinesh5> why is it that everytime i enable write mode and install some developer tools on the tablet
<saidinesh5> it never works anymore
<saidinesh5> Elleo: ping
<dobey> anyone around and knows how to oauth sign a url from qml?
<dobey> and how does one get a static window title using the sdk? i want it to be "Application Name" and not "com.ubuntu.developer.user.application" or "Current Page Title"
<nik90> dobey: If you set the page or tab title, that should be set as the application window title
<nik90> dobey: if not you could try http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtquick-window-window.html#title-prop
<dobey> nik90: setting the page title sets the window title to the page title though, which doesn't make sense, especially when pages get switched. i want it to always be the app's name, not the page title, and never change.
<dobey> and i don't think i can use a qquickwindow, as the sdk stuff complains if you don't have MainView.applicationName set as the same as the package name
#ubuntu-touch 2014-11-02
<matv1> discovered something pretty awsum! ubuntu touch can see into the future :P
<matv1> notifications in the quick access menu shows that I will receive a call tomorow
<saidinesh5>               http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2580575 hmm.. looks like this is what was causing issue for me
<saidinesh5> Aaaahh
<saidinesh5> sudo apt-get build-dep ubuntu-keyboard is pulling in
<saidinesh5> Get:68 http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ utopic/main libxau-dev armhf 1:1.0.8-1 [9,438 B]
<saidinesh5> Get:69 http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ utopic/main libxdmcp-dev armhf 1:1.1.1-1build1 [23.4 kB]
<saidinesh5> Get:70 http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ utopic/main x11proto-input-dev all 2.3.1-1 [118 kB]
<saidinesh5> Get:71 http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ utopic/main x11proto-kb-dev all 1.0.6-2 [269 kB]
<saidinesh5> and other stuff
<saidinesh5> now that sucks
<saidinesh5> hmm.. so manually installing the needed packages
<saidinesh5> so guys how to set up a qt build environment on the device itself?
<saidinesh5> okay this sucks
<saidinesh5> i think installing sshfs bricked my device
<saidinesh5> and i cant even boot to android!!
<sabgenton> Can you run any x11 app now?
<sabgenton> With xmir
<sabgenton> Debating to go ahead and install touch on my nexus 4
<sabgenton> I could use my phone as a desktop as well that might convince me
<sabgenton> Assuming the hdmi adaptor works
<Leviticus> !ops | waaaaaaaaa
<ubot5> waaaaaaaaa: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - oubiwann, corp186, popey,  k1l,  Corey, wgrant, idleone, and ogra.
<sabgenton> K...
<sabgenton> Nobody?
<satyen> sir,is Asus zenfone 5 support ubuntu
<satyen> ??
<satyen> ??
<saidinesh5> sabgenton: i doubt it
<saidinesh5> i was trying to install some build dependencies for ubuntu-keyboard
<saidinesh5> which seem to pull in some X11 dependencies
<saidinesh5> and that breaks my installation
<saidinesh5> and definitely DONT install sshfs. that bricks the device.
<sabgenton> Breaks?
<sabgenton> saidinesh5 can u unbrick?
<saidinesh5> well it stopped booting
<saidinesh5> sabgenton: tough one.. i had to reflash cyanogenmod
<sabgenton> Could u use recovery to grab data first?
<saidinesh5> umm havent tried that
<sabgenton> k
<saidinesh5> http://paste.kde.org/puq8jfw16
<saidinesh5> the install log of sshfs
<sabgenton> saidinesh5: im just assuming xmir will oneday alow x11 apps to run on the phone
<saidinesh5> sabgenton: not sure there is much use for that though
<saidinesh5> i remember the N900 wasn't soo plesant when i tried to use non touch apps on that touchscreen
<sabgenton> saidinesh5: well it would be nice to doc your phone and use as a pc
<saidinesh5> hmm.. yeah i guess so
<sabgenton> Also to fill gaps the lack of apps there currently is
<saidinesh5> hmm .. yeah i guess
<sabgenton> saidinesh5: out of interest has anyone tried installing x and gnome
<sabgenton> Etc?
<sabgenton> Or unity 7
<saidinesh5> nah .. the x that got installed was out of accident
<saidinesh5> when i did sudo apt-get build-dep ubuntu-keyboard
<saidinesh5> just to confirm the bug, let me install it again
<sabgenton> If you could toggle between the two that would be ok
<sabgenton> But xmir would be better
<sabgenton> (  if they ever get it going )
<saidinesh5> hmm..
<saidinesh5> you know what
<saidinesh5> let me try xmri
 * saidinesh5 googles
<saidinesh5> gah
<saidinesh5> i think it broke again
<saidinesh5> okay so i think the qt5-default and related packages on ubuntu touch are broken
<popey> saidinesh5: "broken"?
<saidinesh5> popey: well it somehow breaks Mir
<saidinesh5> and then wont boot again
<saidinesh5> until i reinstall ubuntu touch
<saidinesh5> they seem to pull in some xorg related packages .. if thats what breaks mir
<popey> why install qt5-default?
<saidinesh5> cuz i wanted to compile something on the device
<saidinesh5> basically i did sudo apt-get build-dep ubuntu-keyboard
<popey> probably better doing that in a chroot
<popey> which is what we use in the sdk
<saidinesh5> oh?
<saidinesh5> my sdk is also broken
<saidinesh5> not sure how
<saidinesh5> it just fails to start the qmake
<saidinesh5> 14:40:10: Starting: "/home/dinesh/.config/ubuntu-sdk/qmake-ubuntu-sdk-14.10-armhf-click" /media/Data/src/Maliit/skeyer/skeyer.pro -r -spec linux-g++
<saidinesh5> 14:40:10: The process "/home/dinesh/.config/ubuntu-sdk/qmake-ubuntu-sdk-14.10-armhf-click" exited with code 1.
<saidinesh5> Error while building/deploying project skeyer (kit: Ubuntu Device (GCC armhf-ubuntu-sdk-14.10-utopic))
<saidinesh5> When executing step 'qmake'
<saidinesh5> brb
<rayalez> Hi, guys!! I wanted to ask - will I be able to develop apps in python?
<popey> rayalez: we don't recommend it, but it's possible
<saidinesh5> back
<saidinesh5> popey: so basically whats the issue with the qt5 devel packages on ubuntu touch?
<saidinesh5> im using the latest utopic build from multirom
<saidinesh5> 243 i think
<popey> like I say, we use chroot, generally dont install those packages on the device
<saidinesh5> ohh
<saidinesh5> popey: but ubuntu-keyboard source itself has buildOnDevice.sh
<saidinesh5> which installs this stuff
<saidinesh5> also popey could you point me to a wikipage where i can see more info about the chroot?
<popey> saidinesh5: http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/click-targets-and-device-kits/
<saidinesh5> Ahh
<prapto> hello
<popey> hi
<prapto> this is active channel?
<popey> prapto: yes, more so during the week than at the weekend
<saidinesh5> popey:  btw
<saidinesh5> "..developer tools are not installed."
<saidinesh5> how do i change that?
<saidinesh5> also
<saidinesh5> for some reason my ubuntu-sdk fails to even build a simple C++ app to run on the device
<saidinesh5> http://paste.kde.org/pvqambfaq
<prapto> I have low end smartphone with mediatek mt6577. any tutorial to porting ubuntu touch to mediatek?
<saidinesh5> so can someone help me figure out why my ubuntu sdk is broken?
<peacedog> Any support for Allwinner A13 devices? Thanks.
<tbr> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<pngo_> Does bluetooth work?
<mzanetti> A2DP and HSP work well for me on Nexus4. Currently the only supported profiles though. I think OPUSH and some address book integration (not sure if HFP or PBAP) are in the works currently.
<popey> on the supported devices, yes
<mardy> mzanetti: hi! did you ever use qmake in a click chroot?
<jelkner>  Hi all, I've been unable to get my GPS working on my nexus4.
<jelkner> I've asked here about this before, and I was told to "return to the welcome dialog and enable GPS"
<jelkner> but I have not been able to figure out how to do that.
<jelkner> /usr/bin/test_gps is giving my data
<jelkner> s/my/me
<jelkner> but neither OSM or Google Maps work
<jelkner> They both tell me GPS info is unavailable
<jelkner> I just installed the SensorStatus app, which likewise won't give me GPS info
<mzanetti> mardy: hey, no, I haven't done so yet.
<cwayne> is there an easy way to fake using location service on desktop?
<jack____> hi
<popey> hi
<jack____> could you please tell me how to upgrade kubuntu from terminal
<jack____> ?
<popey> that sounds like a question for #kubuntu
<jack____> yes
<K1773R> jack____: then why ur asking here?
<jack____> you know?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-10-26
 * Guest42341 What a fine day for science! 
<nhaines> Science!  \o/
<gurucubano> Hello, Good Morning
<lotuspsychje> gurucubano: morning mate
<mokmeister> gurucubano: good morning!
<dholbach> good morning
<sturmflut2> Good morning!
<svij> morning sturmflut2
<sturmflut2> Has silo 22 already landed in rc-proposed?
<jibel> sturmflut2, yes it landed last Friday and should be on today's rc-proposed build.
<sturmflut2> Woohoo! Where is my SlimPort adapter ;)
<marcus> hi all. i have read about unity 8 being ready for tests on 15.10 so I would like to ask how to install it.
<JMD> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8Desktop
<JMD> to add it use this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8inLXC
<marcus> hmm, i thought i could just run it directly
<marcus> can't i install unity8-desktop-session-mir and access it from lightdm?
<JMD> You can download a live image here but the recomended way is to update a system running Utopic to Wily
<JMD> sorry not update but to add as an alternate session
<arsson> Hello! i have this http://www.gsmarena.com/lenovo_tab_2_a10_70-7089.php and i'm wondering if it could swallow "ubuntu-touch" or "phablet" easyly included instructions?
<JMD> live iso here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8DesktopIso
<JMD> @arson. Don't think it's been ported to that device, but I could be wrong
<arsson> JMD Well i was just kinda hoping but thanks and let me know if you are wrong :)
<marcus> JMD, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/ does not seem to exist anymore
<nhaines> They stopped building daily desktop-next images before 15.04 came out.
<marcus> i have now tried to install unity8 and unity8-desktop-session-mir on 15.10 and at least a new session for unity 8 appeared in lightdm
<nhaines> Ooh, a new daily update for Ubuntu on my Nexus 7!
 * nhaines dances in his desk chair.
<marcus> sadly i got logged out immediately
<nhaines> marcus: what video drivers are you using?
<marcus> testing on virtualbox
<marcus> maybe i should install guest additions first
<nhaines> You can try.  I'm not certain Mir works on VirtualBox at all.
<marcus> ok. should it work on an intel gpu?
<nhaines> Ought to.  Or even AMD or nvidia GPUs with open drivers, if I recall.  I haven't had a chance to work with it in a ong while.
<nhaines> long while.
<popey> mir does not work in vbox, only intel and nouveau I believe
<duflu> popey: anpok_ got it working (in a limited sense) a while back... I think?
<popey> cool!
<duflu> Might be wrong. It's not generalised software rendering but limited to QXL
<duflu> Something like that
<duflu> Also, the Ubuntu emulator is Qemu-based(?). So there's that
<oSoMoN> popey, does your youtube app use the keep-display-on policy?
<popey> probably not, no
<popey> I should do.
<oSoMoN> it probably should, yes :)
<marcus> at least it does not seem to work in virtualbox here ;)
<marcus> going to try on real hardware next
<popey> oSoMoN, got a suggestion of an app which does this already?
<oSoMoN> popey, IIRC some GPS navigation apps do, although I don’t have names
<popey> ah okay, will look
<sturmflut2> Hmmm, unity8-lxc-setup no longer worked for me a while ago (endless loop while building the container) and now it tries to download a control file that doesn't exist.
<sturmflut2> Seems the whole http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-live/ directory structure is gone
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy OK Corral Day! 😃
<sturmflut2> JamesTait: Good morning!
<justCarakas> o/ JamesTait
<JamesTait> sturmflut2, justCarakas: 👋
<sturmflut2> Ha, finally got around to building glmark2 against OTA-7
<sturmflut2> Does the Unity8 LXC container still work? Last time I tried a couple of weeks ago it was stuck in a loop unpacking the ISO image, and now it tries to download non-existing files. The whole http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-live/ directory seems to be gone.
<Guest42341> sturmflut2, yeah it's like they intentionally make it harder for people to test unity8
<popey> sturmflut2, probably ask in -mir when chris is about, he maintained it
<sturmflut2> Guest42341: Nah, nothing intentional about it. Just stupid bugs that need to be squashed.
<popey> oSoMoN, okay, pushed a new youtube app which keeps the display on, thanks!
<oSoMoN> popey, cheers
<marcus> that's strange because it is officially announced as one of the features: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/10/22/whats-new-in-ubuntu-15-10-desktop-and-devices/
<marcus> "In 15.10, Unity8 is demonstrating Canonical’s convergence vision as a tech preview.  Users can log into a Unity8 session on the desktop, experience the new features, and cleanly revert to the default Unity7 experience. "
<nhaines> marcus: sure, and it works perfectly on supported hardware.
<nhaines> And on non-supported hardware, it causes no problems and can be cleanly uninstalled.
<marcus> ah, okay
<pitti> Saviq: FYI, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#qtmir is FTBFS in xenial (see failed i386 test result)
<Saviq> pitti, oh :/ checking
<pitti> Saviq: thanks!
<Saviq> ugh
<pitti> Saviq: looks hard/odd?
<Saviq> pitti, ld assertion error indeed
<pitti> urgh
<Saviq> trying to repro locally
<pitti> Saviq: new binutils and gcc-5 are already in xenial, so you should be able to repro in a xenial chroot without -proposed; if it works there, enable -proposed
<Saviq> pitti, yup, doing
<Saviq> pitti, seems it only got to -proposed because it was a bincopy from wily/overlay
<Saviq> I mean that's why we didn't see it before
<pitti> Saviq: yes, slangasek did a mass copy right after opening xenial
<pitti> so the train couldn't have caught it
<Saviq> yup
<pitti> Saviq: i. e. this wasn't meant as "you broke it", but I think you are still the best person to have a look
<Saviq> ack
<pitti> Saviq: this might very well be a binutils regression and thus something for doko/upstream, but for that it would greatly help to find a smaller reproducer
 * pitti goes back to fix more test regressions, so much fun at a new release :)
<Saviq> :)
<sturmflut2> pitti: Thanks for all the hard work you're doing, BTW.
<pitti> sturmflut2: *blush*, thanks!
<pitti> likewise!
<pitti> it's a fun juggling between fighting broken clouds, breaking tests, and breaking packages :)
<Saviq> pitti, so yeah, qtmir can't be rebuilt in xenial (no proposed involved)
<Saviq> bug #1510067
<ubot5> bug 1510067 in binutils (Ubuntu) "qtmir rebuild fails with "assertion fail ../../bfd/elf32-i386.c:5245"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510067
<jhodapp> rvr, hey just want to make sure you're clear...for testing silo 15 just check to make sure there are no regressions
<rvr> jhodapp: Ack
<jhodapp> rvr, until music-app is fully ready and using the bg playlist functionality, it doesn't make sense for you to try to use it to test anything as you'll most certainly find bugs
<popey> sturmflut2, <ChrisTownsend> popey: Yes, I've been working on it since last week.  I have a new version in https://launchpad.net/~unity8-desktop-session-team/+archive/ubuntu/unity8-preview-lxc/+packages and I'm working out details to get a release into xenial.
<mcphail> nhaines: I tried the unity8 desktop a coulpe of weeks ago on Wily, and it broke my system
<mcphail> nhaines: does it work properly now?
<sturmflut2> popey: Ah, thanks!
<seb128> mcphail, what sort of issue? that's not known, how did you install it?
<mcphail> seb128: I think I installed via "ubuntu-desktop-next", or whatever the metapackage was called
<seb128> mcphail, that's not unity8, that was the binary to create a snappy image and incompatible with debs, that binary was removed before wily
<seb128> mcphail, you want unity8-desktop-session-mir
<mcphail> seb128: Maybe that was the one. I'd asked on IRC what metapackage was current
<seb128> mcphail, k, can't help you if you don't know what you installed
<seb128> but it should work
<seb128> if it didn't for you you should have opened a bug
<mcphail> seb128: I might try again. It pulled in a bluetooth package which failed to be configured (I don't have bluetooth on the machine) with a trail of broken dependencies as a result. It messed up my grub.conf, leaving me with a text console
<seb128> mcphail, that was likely ubuntu-desktop-next then
<seb128> which was removed
<mcphail> aah. My fault, then
<seb128> you want unity8-desktop-session-mir
<mcphail> Cheers!
<seb128> also the bluetooth issue was resolved before wily release
<mcphail> good to hear.
 * mcphail will uninstall the nvidia drivers and try it out
<doko> Saviq, pitti: known. https://sourceware.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=19171
<ubot5> sourceware.org bug 19171 in ld "[Regression] ld assertion fail ../../bfd/elf32-i386.c:5245 on i686-linux-gnu" [Normal,New]
<Saviq> doko, ack
<Saviq> doko, shall I do anything with the LP bug or will you take care/dupe it?
<doko> which one?
<matv1> is anyone getting feedback from people that soundquality on the other end of the phone is very poor on Mako?
<matv1> is that still some android driver that needs to be manually upgraded? I seem to recall something like that from way back when..
<dobey> matv1: flashing the newer 4.4 radio firmware reportedly fixed it.
<marcus> i have now installed it on real hardware with intel gpu and it works perfectly. thanks nhaines
<matv1> dobey thanks I do remember that now. I shelved my Mako a long time ago and started using it again recently. I believe that I did do that 4.4 upgrade before I first flashed to UT.
<matv1> Is there a way to check from ubuntu if that  firmware version is in place?
<dobey> matv1: i think you have to reboot to fastboot and it tells you the radio fw version there
<matv1> dobey ah cheers i will try that.
<Saviq> doko, oh sorry, missed your question: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510067
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1510067 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "qtmir rebuild fails with "assertion fail ../../bfd/elf32-i386.c:5245"" [Undecided,New]
<matv1> dobey all I see is a baseband-version. No specific radio firmware version. Should I be able to deduce my radio firmware version from the baseband?
<dobey> matv1: i think they are the same thing?
<dobey> matv1: occam-ktu84p/radio-mako-m9615a-cefwmazm-2.0.1701.03.img
<matv1> dobey yes mine says the same: m9615a-cefwmazm-2.0.1701.03
<matv1> So I should be good on the firmware right?
<qruology> hello, I saw a mailing list post from few months ago about testing the wifi tether feature; did it ever make it into any channels? Or am I missing something obvious? I'm on mako 272 and on rc-proposed channel and I don't see it in cellular settings.
<dobey> matv1: that's the last version from the 4.4 series of android, yeah
<dobey> qruology: wifi tether is blacklisted on mako because it doesn't work there
<matv1> hmm which makes my poor sound on the other end what? an ofono bug?
<dobey> no idea
<qruology> dobey: thank you
<dobey> matv1: is it better if you use a headset instead of the internal mic/speaker?
<matv1> dobey are you thinking of a bad mic on my device?
<dobey> matv1: no. could be many things. just asking for another point of data. a headset will tell you if it's more likely an echo issue as a result of feedback
<matv1> dobey I see. I will investigate further. dont have a headset handy. never use one.
<matv1> dobey thanks for thinking with me
<dobey> matv1: if you have any headphones, just plug them in and try with that
<dobey> matv1: i guess you might be able to leave yourself a voicemail to test :)
<matv1> dobey that I could try. hang on :)
<matv1> dobey hmm my voicemail sounds fine to me. with headphones connected.
<dobey> matv1: if you leave a voicemail without, do you hear any issues?
<matv1> already on it :)
<matv1> dobey that does seem worse yes.
<matv1> so its a feedback loop issue?
<matv1> thats weird
<dobey> matv1: ok. i'd suggest opening a bug and including that information in the bug description. maybe against ofono or pulseaudio
<matv1> dobey I will do that. cheers
<lotuspsychje> matv1: wich device on wich channel is this mate?
<matv1> lotuspsychje on Mako stable channel latest updates(OTA7)
<matv1> why?
<lotuspsychje> matv1:  im just interested in different issues on different devices
<matv1> ah I see :) So do you or dobey know if there were any significant changes to pulseaudio across OTA7?
<matv1> off the top of your heads? I could dive into the changelogs myself
<dobey> no
<matv1> no as in no changes of no idea :) ?
<dobey> i don't think there were any changes to pulseaudio, but i don't watch for changes to everything in the image either
<dobey> but this is also a long standing issue, so i doubt that anything in ota7 itself is the problem
<dobey> you can downgrade to the previous image and see if it has the same issues too, i guess
<matv1> dobey true. I might have to do that.
<matv1> actualy not that big a deal
<slangasek> Saviq, pitti: fwiw there was a similar build failure of fwupdate in xenial, this is looking like a binutils regression on i386 to me
<slangasek> Saviq, pitti: and I hear that a new binutils has been uploaded already that fixes this
<slangasek> so we just need to retry the qtmir test
<Saviq> slangasek, doko already pointed at https://sourceware.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=19171
<ubot5> sourceware.org bug 19171 in ld "[Regression] ld assertion fail ../../bfd/elf32-i386.c:5245 on i686-linux-gnu" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<slangasek> ok grand :)
<Saviq> and if the fix's already uploaded then indeed a retry should work
<ahayzen> robru, Hey I was told you would be best to look at this. I was trying to install Jim's silo 015 to test earlier via the citrain, and it decided to remove unity8 along with other things! I have reported bug 1510204 detailing what happened, is this due to me having an old (vivid) phablet-tools or is this a bug in the citrain, as this happens alot on the silos we are working on
<ubot5> bug 1510204 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "citrain decides to remove unity8, ubuntu-touch and various other packages instead of installing the silo packages" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510204
<doko> Saviq, slangasek: still building
<Saviq> ahayzen, what's your citrain version?
<ahayzen> Saviq, 1.1+15.04.20150330-0ubuntu1
<Saviq> ahayzen, yeah, that's old, there's a new version that fixes those issues
 * ahayzen is likely to update to Wily over the next few days so it may be fixed there :-)
<Saviq> ahayzen, available in vivid overlay, for example
<ahayzen> Saviq, ah cool :-) no more manual apt pinning \o/
<robru> ahayzen: even the version in wily is old and bad, you need either to update to xenial or get the latest phablet-tools-citrain from phablet-team/tools ppa or sdk ppa
<ahayzen> robru, ah ok thanks :-)
<robru> ahayzen: you're welcome
<lotuspsychje> WolfiWolfi: have you fixxed your one issue?
<mterry> barry, you work on system-image, eh?  I'm looking at updating the animation used when flashing devices, and am trying to estimate how long a given update will take.  I assume it scales roughly linearly with image delta size?  Where is the image delta file on disk?  I see us running "/sbin/system-image-upgrader /cache/recovery/command" to do the actual work...  Where is that code?
<kevie> hi folks :)
<lotuspsychje> hi kevie
<kevie> Just wondering if there is a way to sync the calendar on Ubuntu Touch with a client like Thunderbird?
<barry> mterry: let me describe si client 3.0.2 which should be what's in the next ota.  if you look in /etc/system-image/config.d you'll see a bunch of numbered .ini files.  they are read in numeric order ignoring the suffix, with later settings overriding earlier settings
<barry> mterry: the data files are in [updater]cache_partition which is /android/cache/recovery by default.  the ubuntu_command file contains the commands that recovery will execute and they name the data files that will get unpacked
<barry> mterry: the code is in https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image?h=master
<WolfiWolfi> lotuspsychie: no, i'm sorry. i don't have an idea how i can solve this problem...
<barry> the manpages have lots of details, and just ping me if you have questions about the tree
<mterry> barry, ok... will check it all out and bother you again later  :)
<barry> mterry: :)  no bother, of course!
<mterry> barry, in an unrelated note, doko poked me about duplicity and python3.  Are we making another python3 push for 16.04?
<barry> mterry: yes.  we all want python2 off the default installs
<barry> and we're going to make a big push for this for xenial
<mterry> barry, I wasn't planning to spend personal time on duplicity's port, but if we are serious about xenial, I can talk to my manager for work time
<barry> mterry: yes, that would be excellent.  i'm happy to help as well, but i'm unfamiliar with the code
 * dobey wonders what will happen with s-c in that respect
<lotuspsychje> here's a question for you devs: me and WolfiWolfi had a weird ubuntu ONE account issue: installing something resulted in a ONE account loop saying there occured an error, resetting phone didnt help making new account neither, both happened on BQ 4.5 and meizu
<mterry> barry, yeah I figure my familiarity with the code would make me almost as fast as you with your python-ninja skills  :)
<lotuspsychje> my error is gone now, but i dont know what solved it
<dobey> lotuspsychje: what is in ~/.cache/upstart/scope-registry.log when it happens?
<barry> dobey: it's been ages, but if s-c is going to be kept (there are perennial rumors to the contrary) then iirc mvo did a python3 port but it got stuck on xapian.  but i think xapian has also been ported to py3 so maybe that's not a blocker any more
<lotuspsychje> WolfiWolfi: can you check what dobey asks?
<WolfiWolfi> ok, just a moment
<barry> mterry: together we are invincible! :)
<dobey> barry: ubuntu-sso-client isn't python3 either (as is not a lot of stuff it requires)
<WolfiWolfi> no, xcuse me, but i don't have more the app to show this
<barry> yep
<dobey> barry: would be nice to just get rid of ubuntu-sso-client though
<barry> yep
<WolfiWolfi> lotuspsychje: how i can see what is in this folder?
<lotuspsychje> WolfiWolfi: its a logfile, from terminal i think
<WolfiWolfi> i don't have the terminal, i need ubuntu one to download it
<lotuspsychje> dobey: ok i have it from logviewer app, what am i looking for?
<dobey> lotuspsychje: i need to see the logs
<dobey> WolfiWolfi: you can use phablet-shell with developer mode enabled on the phone, to view the logs over ssh
<doko> dobey, are you volunteering for a s-c port? ;)
<dobey> lotuspsychje: but more importantly, if you can't recreate the issue, your logs aren't going to have useful info
<dobey> doko: no
<lotuspsychje> dobey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12973069/
<doko> barry, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/823254 is up to date. all deps are at least available
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 823254 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Port to python3" [Medium,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> dobey: this issue is solved on my bq, so only WolfiWolfi still has it
<barry> doko: cool.
<dobey> lotuspsychje: then WolfiWolfi needs to recreate the issue and send me the log correlated to the issue happening
<lotuspsychje> dobey: ok
<lotuspsychje> WolfiWolfi: can you try what dobey asks?
<WolfiWolfi> hm... i'm not an expert on ubuntu, sorry. how i can recreate the issue?
<dobey> WolfiWolfi: trying to install apps from the store
<mterry> barry, how can I get my phone in the state that on next reboot it would flash, but not to automatically reboot?  (i.e. I want to inspect the system with all the image update files in place)
<lotuspsychje> WolfiWolfi: he means make same error happen on your phone, so we can see the logs whats happening
<barry> mterry: use system-image-cli -g
<barry> (-g == --no-apply)
<mterry> barry, ah great
<mterry> barry, I should learn to try --help first  ;)
<barry> mterry: and man :)
<WolfiWolfi> dobey: i can't install apps from the store because i need the ubuntu one account. but something will not accept it
<dobey> WolfiWolfi: i don't understand what you mean. it keeps asking you to log in, showing the "go to accounts" button, when you try to install apps, no?
<WolfiWolfi> yes
<lotuspsychje> popey: would this be usefull in topic? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers
<dobey> WolfiWolfi: then, go to the store scope, try to install an app or two a few times, and then with developer mode enabled, plug your phone into your PC with USB, and "adb pull ~/.cache/upstart/scope-registry.log" and pastebin it or something, making sure there's no private data being shown in it first, so i can see it
<tathhu> doko, snapchat? :P
<WolfiWolfi> dobey, i don't have ubuntu on my pc :-/
<dobey> WolfiWolfi: do you have the android developer tools installed?
<WolfiWolfi> on the smartphone?
<dobey> no, on your PC
<WolfiWolfi> no, what i have to install?
<WolfiWolfi> what's the name of the tool?
<pmcgowan> WolfiWolfi, just for grins, is the time on your phone set properly?
<dobey> oh, i don't know for other platforms
<WolfiWolfi> yes pcmgowan
<pmcgowan> ok seem you went there already
<lotuspsychje> pmcgowan: would that influence ONE account?
<dobey> WolfiWolfi: do you have virtualbox or something where you can run an ubuntu VM?
<pmcgowan> yes, the server checks that the exchange is within a certain tie period
<pmcgowan> time
<dobey> lotuspsychje: possible, because oauth tokens are only valid for a short time period
<pmcgowan> I think 15 mins
<dobey> but unlikely
<lotuspsychje> hmmm cant remember changing time before it got fixxed
<lotuspsychje> just trying to think along
<dobey> the phone has ntpd, so you'd basically have to not have network and actively have the time broken, and yet somehow still be able to connect to the server
<lotuspsychje> it just dissapeared on me after few times trying to install apps
<pmcgowan> or have it set to manual which was the case for someone last week
<lotuspsychje> pmcgowan: yes i set time manual
<pmcgowan> lotuspsychje, if your time is more than 15 mins skewed from the server could cause problems
<WolfiWolfi> pmcgowan: it was the solution! i changed the time-settings to "Automatisch" (automatically)
<pmcgowan> aha
<lotuspsychje> pmcgowan: +11111
<WolfiWolfi> lotuspsychje, no i can download apps!
<dobey> huh
<lotuspsychje> so i had time also to manual instead of automatic
<dobey> i guess we'll have to do the crazy "get the time from the server" stuff on the phone too
<pmcgowan> yeah
<dobey> :(
<pmcgowan> we talked about that last week
<lotuspsychje> tnx for solving this guys
<pmcgowan> great
<pmcgowan> but why did this seem to happen to multiple phones
<pmcgowan> all of a sudden
<dobey> no idea
<pmcgowan> something fishy
<lotuspsychje> im on bq 4.5 and WolfiWolfi meizu
<WolfiWolfi> thanks a lot from me too
<pmcgowan> lotuspsychje, WolfiWolfi had you both set time to manual deliberately?
<lotuspsychje> pmcgowan, dobey mine got solved without a reason also, time was still set to manual here
<dobey> space goats
<lotuspsychje> changing it right now doesnt influence anymore neither
<lotuspsychje> i can download anything
<pmcgowan> lotuspsychje, when did this first start?
<lotuspsychje> pmcgowan: hmm lemme think
<lotuspsychje> pmcgowan: cant really bind an event to this... suddenly i had the account loop
<pmcgowan> if its not today then its not due to  the time change
<pmcgowan> which I dont think it is
<lotuspsychje> pmcgowan: few weeks ago i had this issue
<pmcgowan> ok
<Drwd> Hello guys
<lotuspsychje> pmcgowan: reset to defaults and making new account didnt help
<pmcgowan> thats odd
<Drwd> Check out your time zone
<lotuspsychje> pmcgowan: so after the reset, time gets back to automatic right?
<pmcgowan> I would expect
<lotuspsychje> pmcgowan: its weird that wolfi's issue got fixxed by that then
<lotuspsychje> pmcgowan: maybe its just a glitch in server sync as you say?
<Drwd> Does someone can use the host-post?
<pmcgowan> yeah deserves a bit more thought
<lotuspsychje> pmcgowan: i hope you guys find it
<lotuspsychje_> pmcgowan: i cant recreate it anymore, tryed both manual/automatic time after a reboot
<lotuspsychje_> if it would happen again ill let you guys know
<lotuspsychje_> pmcgowan: if it can help im from belgium and wolfi from germany
<lotuspsychje_> laterz
<Drwd> Anyone on here?
<dobey> Drwd: not sure what you're asking
<tathhu>  #ubuntu-touch: Total: 292 users
<Drwd> Im asking about wifi host-post
<tathhu> maybe
<dobey> Drwd: you mean hotspot?
<dobey> it works on the bq devices, and i think on the meizu mx4, afaik
<dobey> it's not usable on mako (neuxs4) though
<Drwd> I turn on the hostpost and it does not work
<dobey> Drwd: on what device?
<Drwd> BQ E 4.5
<dobey> ok, i don't have one myself, so i can't really help much.
<dobey> have you tried rebooting?
<Drwd> Yup
<Drwd> I am connected on wifi ok, then I turn on the hostpost
<Drwd> I tried on samsung to use the free hostpost, I said connected but dont allow internet
<Drwd> *It said connected
<dobey> Drwd: you do have a sim card in the bq right?
<Drwd> Yes, It wont be able with out sim.
<Drwd> I think the hostpost is made to use with internet mobile right?
<dobey> ok. should work if cellular data is connected and the hotspot is enabled
<dobey> if it's not, please file a bug
<Drwd> I want to use with wifi and not mobile data
<dobey> i don't think you can do that
<Drwd> You mean hospost only work with mobile data ?
<tathhu> why would one use hotspot on phone with wifi? I assume it's for those moments when there's noe wifi for eg laptop..
<dobey> yes i don't think it's usable as a wifi repeater
<tathhu> usb tethering would be cool ~
<Drwd> Lol
<dobey> tathhu: you can turn it on, but it disables adb i think
<Drwd> Ok i got u, then I am not able to share internet with wifi, only sim mobile.
<dobey> i think so, yes.
<dobey> it works to share the sim data right?
<Drwd> Maybe, but I dont want to spend mobile data smh
<Drwd> I want to make an AP on device to share and sniffe the wifi, but if im not able then it is ok.
<dobey> ok, afaik, sharing wifi over wifi is not supported
<Drwd> The problem is hardware or software?
<dobey> i don't know. i didn't work on that feature
<Drwd> Oh dont worry bro, I can feel that feeling.
<ahoneybun> someone should port Ubuntu touch to the new amazon tablet, 50 bucks!
<dobey> ahoneybun: go for it
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> I've no exp at that
<drwd> Follow your heart
<drwd> Did you unlock the bootloader?
<SturmFlut> sverzegnassi: Ping
<onla> hey. what is the name for the project or platform that was kind of like an OS for mobile and PC both
<onla> there was a device coming with it this winter or smth maybe?
<onla> or what is the word for the concept, that the OS is for mobile and touch and desktop
<onla> ah.. http://liliputing.com/2015/05/ubuntu-phone-that-works-as-a-desktop-pc-coming-in-2015.html
<onla> how is this going?
<onla> ubuntu convergence
<sverzegnassi> SturmFlut: o/
<onla> is there a irc room for ubuntu convergence?
<OerHeks> hmm http://liliputing.com/2015/10/xiaomi-redmi-2-pro-smartphones-hits-the-fcc.html
#ubuntu-touch 2015-10-27
<pitti> slangasek, Saviq: indeed, passing again \o/
<Guest80975> Hello Does anyone know Ubuntu touch support LG Nexus 5X?
<lotuspsychje> good morning guys
<dholbach> good morning
<JMD> anyone tried an external monitor with ubuntu touch phone?
<mcphail> JMD: I don't think that works with any of the retail phones
<JMD> Will it be able to work with the new update OTA8?
<JMD> I've got a Nexus 4 and got a cable recently and it worked, sort of
<JMD> Ubuntu touch appeared on half the external screen
<mcphail> JMD: As I understand it, this is all still very much a work-in-progress
<JMD> @ mcphail: sure just really excited to see how it's coming along!
<mcphail> JMD: :). Some of the devs with Nexus 4s will probably be along in a while. Ask again then
<JMD> I finish work in 30mins so probably won't be able to :(
<JMD> From what I have seen it could be improved for OTA8?
<popey> yeah, just updated my nexus 4 and played with external monitor / mouse / keyboard
<popey> fun
<JMD> ooooo :)
<JMD> I have a bluetooth mouse/keyboard but bluetooth has never pworked well under Ubuntu Touch with my Nexus 4, you?
<JMD> @popey. Is that a preview of OTA8 or even further away?
<popey> if it's in rc-proposed then it will likely land in OTA-8 given that's the next one
<popey> (unless it regresses horribly and gets removed)
<popey> which is unlikely I think
<JMD> cool, fingers crossed...
<popey> yeah!
<popey> shame the screenshots I took didn't work
<popey> Saviq, is it known that screenshots don't work when connected to external monitor?
<JMD> Mine sort of worked now, but only showed up on half the external monitor...
<mcphail> Do you need to attach a mouse to get it to rotate to fullscreen?
<JMD> It wa up the right way but was in portrait so only showed up on half my external screen
<JMD> I found a SlimPort to HDMI cablewhich says it's compatible with Nexus 4
<mcphail> JMD: from the demos I've seen, attaching a mouse makes the phone switch to tablet/landscape mode and enables windows. Perhaps that would let the picture fill the screen?
 * mcphail doesn't own the hardware to test this
<JMD> @mcphail: hmm, ok, thx, problem is my bluetooth has never been able to connect to anything since I put UT on it, any ideas?
<mcphail> JMD: I'm waiting for bluetooth to be fixed, as well :(
<mcphail> JMD: heard it might improve in OTA9...
<JMD> ah, goody
<mcphail> JMD: I think bluez5 is in progress. I keep annoying the devs here to try to focus them on landing it by OTA9 ;p
<JMD> you keep on them ;)
<mcphail> JMD: Yes, I suspect I'm as annoying as a gnat!
<JMD> lol, it just feels so close but not quite there!
<JMD> So I'm guessing many ppl here put down for the Indiegogo Ubuntu phone?
<popey> http://imgur.com/nAFvEqD
<JMD> Awesome, that's your phone popey?
<popey> ya, nexus 4
<popey> which you can just about see bottom left
<JMD> hmm too dark but exciting to see the screen :)
<JMD> and that's the proposed channel which wil become OTA8?
<JMD> And you might want to give it a charge, just sayin :)
<JMD> Righto, thx for answers ppl, time for the pub!
<mcphail> JMD: Slainte!
<JMD> ??
<JMD> oh, thx and you too :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Tuesday, and happy Cranky Co-Workers Day! 😃
<jgdx> JamesTait, who you calling cranky!?!?
<JamesTait> jgdx, go jump in a fjjord!
<JamesTait> (minus a j)
<Saviq> popey, known, not, expected, likely, bug please?
<JamesTait> Saviq has turned into William Shatner....
<Saviq> ;D
<popey> ok Saviq
<sturmflut2> JamesTait: My co-worker actually is cranky. She hit a deer with her car and now has to take the train to work :/
<JamesTait> sturmflut2, as least she has a good reason. 😉
<Saviq> pitti, hey, does http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#unity8 look right? http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.html does not show the unity-scope-click running?
<pitti> Saviq: ah, some more fallout from lcy01 breakage, let me fix
<Saviq> pitti, thanks
<jgdx> abeato, hey, bug 1504992 -- could you recap? What's confirmed for System Settings?
<ubot5> bug 1504992 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Cannot connect to Simple Mobile APN" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1504992
<jgdx> we have no Internet+mms property on the type field, so maybe the description needs to be updated if it is indeed confirmed for USS
<balloons> Elleo, ping
<Elleo> balloons: pong?
<balloons> Elleo, hey, mhall119 tells me you might be working on a game at the moment, is that true?
<balloons> and is so, I'd like to ask if you would be willing to do a little session at UOS next week. A 'show and tell' session as we call it. Essentially, a little live demonstration of developing the game, while taking questions.
<Elleo> balloons: I have a half finished game I started ages ago, haven't done much on it recently though
<balloons> That sounds like a possibility. Something that is in-progress works well for this I think. Would you be interested in doing something like that?
<Elleo> balloons: it's actually so old that I did a UOS session on it last year :P
<balloons> :p Ok, so only 6 months ago if that helps
<balloons> or maybe it was a year ago, since I don't remember it
<balloons> hah!
<Elleo> yeah, I think it was more than one UOS ago
<balloons> Elleo, anyways, if you've done it before, you kind of have the idea. I think it would be useful to encourage more developers to explore making a game, and I was keen to get someone with some experience to talk and share a project in progress with them
<Elleo> balloons: yeah, 1 year ago: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0pJiDFqPZc :P
<balloons> would you use the same framework today?
<balloons> anything changed to make it easier? what options exist, etc
<Elleo> balloons: actually since doing that video I rewrote it to use kenvandine's engine (bacon2d)
<balloons> ahh nice
<Elleo> balloons: but, yeah, I'll happily do a quick demo and q&a; what sort of length would it be?
<Elleo> balloons: might even spur me to do a bit of work on it ;)
<dpm> sil2100, if I understand it correctly, to get the latest convergence goodness on a Nexus 4 (i.e. silo 22) I can install from the rc-proposed/ubuntu channel, right? But is there another channel for the N4 that contains these changes _and_  the Nokia Here bits to get AGPS working?
<balloons> Elleo, it'll be a 1 hour slot, but often the demo sessions are 10 - 20 mins. I would plan to do a little demo and talk through your development, maybe do a little quick hacking. That would be 10 mins or so. Then take questions from there. We may find it runs the whole session; we may not
 * dpm has lost track of N4 channels after having used the stable channel on his bq for quite a while
<sil2100> dpm: hey! Yeah, so it's a bit more complicated right now
<sil2100> dpm: the latest convergence unity8 bits landed in rc-proposed/ubuntu now, so if you want to have AGPS working we have a soon-to-be-migrated rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en channel with mako images there
<sil2100> dpm: but...
<balloons> Elleo, the show and tell sessions are fun and lighthearted. casual and unscripted
<balloons> so don't feel the need to prepare slides or a big speech or anything :-) Just you, a camera, and a project :-)
<Elleo> balloons: okay, cool
<sil2100> dpm: the fully convergable images are currently in the ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu-pd channels - this is the channel that has images with libertine installed
<balloons> Elleo, excellent. I'll create the session. Let me know if you have a time and day you prefer and I'll schedule it right now. Thanks for volunteering!
<sil2100> dpm: the pocket-desktop images have a separate channel right now as we're pulling in additional stuff that we didn't want to have in stable images right now
<dpm> sil2100, that's fine, I'm more about getting native apps to run on a desktop-like environment with a monitor. Or is there anything else that I'd be missig from the PD channel to get a demo going?
<Elleo> balloons: most days/times are good with me; possibly best to avoid tuesdays as I'm usually out in the evening and have some extra meetings that afternoon, and have regular stand ups at 2pm UTC each day; so any time other than those is good
<iMiksu> I’m planning to explore on doing app development for Ubuntu Touch, what phone you recommend to do it with? I would prefer something that is good for personal “production use”
<dobey> iMiksu: you don't need a phone to develop apps, but for "production" support, buy a production phone; bq e4.5 ubuntu, bq e5 ubuntu, meizu mx4 ubuntu
<nick4442> oh boy, ubuntu browser got stuck maximized and the windows controls are missing
<popey> yeah, i get that on my device too
<nick4442> do you guys know where does unity saves windows size?
<nick4442> popey: and how do you reset the size? :D
<popey> i didnt
<nick4442> popey: i think it's possible but i forgot how :(
<nick4442> popey: have you tried xmir?
<dobey> nick4442: unity doesn't store state of client windows
<dobey> i guess the browser app might save its own state?
<nick4442> dobey: could be? the calculator app remembers the size and position
<nick4442> so.. the apps store the size and position somewhere :))
<popey> nick4442, yes
<nick4442> popey: how do you start the apps? Xmir :0 --desktop_file_hint=whatever.desktop?
<popey> i click the icon :)
<nick4442> oh :))
<nick4442> hmm
<jgdx> seb128, faenil: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12979870/
<faenil> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12979899/ seb128 jgdx
<seb128> thanks
<frecel> popey: well that's a crappy start http://i.imgur.com/kD81X9Q.png
<popey> dodgy cable? :)
<popey> oh, it locked while you were downloading
<popey> unlock it, run it again
<frecel> popey: that worked thanks
<popey> super
<abeato> tsdgeos, hey, I'm trying to reproduce bug #1496736
<ubot5> bug 1496736 in Canonical System Image "currentSource of Playlist gets set to empty" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1496736
<abeato> tsdgeos, is there a way to reproduce it using some qml?
<abeato> silo 4 is building now and I am not sure of whether it is in a clean state or not
<tsdgeos> abeato: you can use the qml that silo 4 has :D
<tsdgeos> abeato: i do not have a separate test for it than the code i have
<abeato> tsdgeos, ok, I'll wait for it to build then
<frecel> popey: 2015/10/27 10:07:50 error pushing: protocol failure
<frecel> popey: I feel like this used to be a lot easier
<popey> frecel, i agree
<frecel> popey: can you ping me again, I think I broke my notifications
<popey> frecel, maybe
<frecel> popey: one more please
<tathhu> frecel   pam
<abeato> tsdgeos, quick question, do I need development branch of music app to reproduce the bug?
<tsdgeos> abeato: the music app is not involved at all
<ahayzen> abeato, as i said in #7 of the bug 1496736 "This has not yet been observed in the music-app, so not currently blocking it land."
<ubot5> bug 1496736 in Canonical System Image "currentSource of Playlist gets set to empty" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1496736
<abeato> tsdgeos, good, just wanted to be sure :)
<abeato> ahayzen, ack
<abeato> tsdgeos, I'm having problems with silo 4
<tsdgeos> abeato: what's up?
<abeato> tsdgeos, first, not all packages have a version for 15.04
<abeato> only unity-api in fact
<tsdgeos> the status of https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/29 doesn't look good
<abeato> certainly
<abeato> pstolowski, silo 4 is not building ^^
<pstolowski> abeato, i know... i've been fighting with it today
<abeato> ok
<jhodapp> pstolowski, did you see my email about silo 4?
<pstolowski> jhodapp, yes. and i was about to reply with instructions, but then noticed the silo needed rebuilding... and since then i'm stuck with it
<abeato> pstolowski, please add me in the reply
<pstolowski> jhodapp, there are some issues with dependencies after latest landings, not sure why
<pstolowski> abeato, ok
<jhodapp> pstolowski, alright...can you ping myself and abeato when you've resolved it and then can you verify with the latest vivid image that still have that bug with it?
<abeato> thanks!
<jhodapp> pstolowski, this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/media-hub/+bug/1496736
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1496736 in Canonical System Image "currentSource of Playlist gets set to empty" [High,In progress]
<seb128> jgdx, still there?
<jgdx> seb128, go
<seb128> jgdx, reviewing your changes, look mostly good, I've small questions
<jgdx> seb128, shoot
<seb128> jgdx, did you mean to change the hotspot panel in the same set?
<seb128> if fact ignore that, from the description you did ;-)
<jgdx> seb128, since this change requires s-i 3.0.2, yes, I meant to. The Info API is deprecated, replaced by Information.
<jgdx> * deprecated in 3.0.2 that is
<seb128> right
<seb128> that's fine I guess
<seb128> the other one is more a nitpick
<seb128> but detailedVersionDetails doesn't really describe well what that contains
<seb128> but if it's already in a silo I'm not going to make you change it ;-)
<seb128> the s-i key is "version_detail" I would have named that versionDetail
<seb128> jgdx, k, approved
<jgdx> seb128, sorry, I'm a bit distracted. Right, the point of that was versionDetail is the string, the “Details” means the map.
<jgdx> seb128, oh okay. Thankss!
<seb128> jgdx, yw
<seb128> jgdx, right, I would just have named it versionDetailDict or something
<jgdx> aah okay, sorry about that
<jgdx> seb128, sorry, the reason it's in a silo is that ken approved it
<Arska134> Anything new about battery statistics issue?
<lotuspsychje> Arska134: maybe you find an existing bug here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers
<Arska134> i mean this bug  https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1471913
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1471913 in Canonical System Image "[MX4] Battery statistics are incorrect" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Arska134> yup. i made some comments there.
<dobey> is there any way for a click app to trap SMS messages from certain numbers?
<Arska134> Anyone else has same problem as i with battery? (Bug 1471913?) I cannot charge my phone for short periods of time because i have to wait it to jump 100 % or charging is pointless..
<ubot5> bug 1471913 in Canonical System Image "[MX4] Battery statistics are incorrect" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1471913
<Arska134> More info in Launchpad. Comments from "Ari Salonen" are mine ^
<dobey> well, as you can see, there is discussion on there, and others are having the issue. it is being looked into
<Arska134> Just curious why importance is medium, because problem is obviously very important
<dobey> i don't know, i didn't set the importance. but it also sounds like it could very well be a hardware problem.
<Arska134> yeah thats why i am concerned if i have to send my phone back
<dobey> it also appears to not affect all mx4 users, only some.
<dobey> well have you contacted meizu support about the problem, or only the bug report?
<Arska134> i contacted Meizu over 2 weeks ago but they are not answering
<dobey> call them on the phone?
<Arska134> I think they don't have support in my native language
<dobey> i don't know if they do or not. but any hardware exchange/service you'll need to coordinate through their support system.
<Arska134> someone at launchpad commented this:  "Said to be a "MTK pmic fuelguage issue", per talk with hw vendor."
<Arska134> "Currently we still don't have work around code from vendor."
<Arska134> pretty weird that this is only affecting some MX4 devices
<dobey> ok. well, if it's fixable in software, then when MTK provides the fix, it will be in an update i guess
<Arska134> i have been fingers crossed everytime update were released :D
<dobey> well, monitor the bug report. when it gets marked fixed, then the fix should be in the following update from that point :)
<dobey> if it requires a device exchange, then i suspect such info will end up in that report as well, to direct people on where to contact to exchange the device.
<Arska134> i'll wait and i think i'll resend my email to meizu again.
<Arska134> hopefully it will be fixed soon
<Drh451> I am new to Ubuntu and tried installing the 14.04.3 version on a HP Pavilion a1540n I am now stuck at the login screen and it keeps looping
<Arska134> Drh451: this is Ubuntu mobile OS channel but google found this http://askubuntu.com/questions/590561/ubuntu-14-04-login-loop-problem
<dobey> Arska134: that person left ~2 minutes after making that statement :)
<Arska134> dobey: Just noticed when i hit enter :D
<Arska134> Does anyone tried to compile from Unity3D to Ubuntu Touch?
<Arska134> does it work?
<Arska134> Currently making project with Unity and would be nice to release something for Ubuntu Touch users also. :D
<dobey> i don't think Unity3D has a build target that creates a valid phone package
<mcphail> Arska134: no - you can't use Unity3D for Ubuntu touch
#ubuntu-touch 2015-10-28
<profetik777> test
<profetik777> anyone here?
<duflu> Nobody in here but us chickens
<JMD> lol
<dholbach> good morning
<om26er> on image 153, i can't enable adb, help ?
<jibel> om26er, which device?
<om26er> jibel, arale
<om26er> jibel, the developer mode switch gets turned on, when I open the developer mode page again, its back to "off"
<jibel> om26er, maybe it'll break in a couple of days then :) most recent build on arale is 153
<jibel> om26er, which channel?
<om26er> jibel, rc-proposed
<om26er> ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en-proposed
<jibel> om26er, why propopoed-porposed? It's a channel for testing custom tarballs
<jibel> ouch proposed/-proposed
<om26er> jibel, hmm, i have been testing on that channel for a while, which channel do you recommend ?
<jibel> om26er, rc-proposed/meizu.en
<jibel> om26er, anyway it shouldn't make a difference for adb
<jibel> om26er, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Channels
<om26er> jibel, thanks
<ghwomb_> I've got an Bq Aquaris 5 and been bitten by the No Sound Bug. How can I find out which app that muted my phone? I do get sound through the headphone if it is attached.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Wednesday, and happy International Animation Day! 😃
<ghwomb_> hello
<abeato> pstolowski, hi, how are things going with silo 4? I noticed that there is now just one package not built for vivid
<pstolowski> abeato, indeed. i'm on it, will update you soon
<abeato> pstolowski, great, thanks
<ghwomb_> Does anybody here know how to unmute the sound on my BQ Aquarius 5? I think I muted it with Cut the Rope, but that app has since kind of turned ransomware.
<zelle> is there a public searchable/downloadable archive of ubuntu-phone mailing list?
<Ghwomb> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/ perhaps?
<zelle> Ghwomb, thank you, I know this site. But there I couldn't find a way to do text seach, e.g. to get all mails which have "apt" in their body. Any suggestion? Thank you.
<greyback_> zelle: use google: https://www.google.ie/?gws_rd=cr,ssl#q=site:https:%2F%2Flists.launchpad.net%2Fubuntu-phone%2F+apt
<Ghwomb> Paste into Google: site:https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/ apt
<zelle> greyback_, Ghwomb: Thank you very much!
<Ghwomb> You're welcome
<john-mcaleely> anyone else seeing adb broken on rc-proposed latest
<john-mcaleely> ?
<john-mcaleely> jibel, I see it broken on #159 krillin
<jibel> john-mcaleely, fresh flash with bootstrap?
<john-mcaleely> oh, interesting. with a reboot, the setting has changed to off
<john-mcaleely> jibel, yes, fresh flash. Actually with new device tarball, but given what om26er said, I think it's not the device tarball :-)
<jibel> john-mcaleely, om26er said it was broken on arale but I didn't reproduce the problem on any device
<john-mcaleely> hrm
<jibel> there was a new system settings yesterday but it was already on previous image
<john-mcaleely> jibel, I will repro on a stock image, then open  a bug
<jibel> john-mcaleely, ok
<ogra_> what john-mcaleely describes looks more like a backend issue than system-settings though
<ogra_> (auto-off after reboot)
<john-mcaleely> oh, interesting
<jibel> ogra_, yeah but I was checking if a recent landing could have potentially broken this
<ogra_> the low level is handled by android-gadget-service ... it proivides a dbus api that system-settings uses
<jibel> ogra_, that would be in the device tarball?
<popey> I just updated and adb works here...
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> thats a package in the rootfs
<john-mcaleely> maybe you need to fresh flash as well then
<john-mcaleely> I --bootstrap
<jibel> anyhow just new langpacks and dialer/messaging/contact and ntpdate changed. nothing adb related
<ogra_> jibel, it sets a persistent poroperty though ... if that one is broken in the device tarball that can cause havoc
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, ^^^
<jibel> john-mcaleely, from the ML you're not alone
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, just checking on stock device tarball (that's not changed in aaaageees)
<jibel> aaaageees being 2 months :)
<john-mcaleely> yeah
<john-mcaleely> aaaaageees would be 3 months!
<ogra_> thats aaages !
<ogra_> (is that two weeks ?)
<john-mcaleely> possibly
<john-mcaleely> might not ever be ages if it's weeks
<ogra_> hah
<john-mcaleely> confirmed on stock
<john-mcaleely> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1510919
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1510919 in Canonical System Image "adb not responding" [Undecided,New]
<john-mcaleely> jibel, ^ :-(
<jibel> ack
<Ghwomb> Is there anyone who can help me unmute the sound on my BQ Aquaris 5? Cut the Rope and PathWind is unmuted, system reset did not help.
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, jibel, not on upgraded systems though
<jibel> ogra_, yeah, a bootstrap of krillin and it's broken
<ogra_> right
<jibel> you don't have too reboot, just close/open system-settings and the setting is gone
<john-mcaleely> aha
<jibel> to*
<john-mcaleely> also broken on 158
<ogra_> does /data/property/persist.sys.usb.config exist ?
<jibel> john-mcaleely, and since our automated tests flash with dev mode it escaped the tests :(
<john-mcaleely> hahahaha. trying to boot to recovery on my broken 158 device, it's auto-installing 159
<john-mcaleely> I wonder when we'll fix *that* bug
<john-mcaleely> (to see if that file ogra_ is curious about is present)
<ogra_> oh, i meant on a running system :)
<john-mcaleely> well, that would mean installing terminal...
<john-mcaleely> I thought recovery would be easier :-)
<ogra_> it should contain "mtp,adb" (no newline at the end)
<jibel> john-mcaleely, ogra_ there is this warning in system-settings logs
<jibel> 2015-10-28 12:20:55,500 - WARNING - QQmlExpression: Expression file:///usr/share/ubuntu/settings/system/qml-plugins/about/DevMode.qml:94:30 depends on non-NOTIFYable properties:
<jibel> 2015-10-28 12:20:55,501 - WARNING -     StorageAbout::developerMode
<jibel> not sure if it means anything
<ulrichard> Is there any hope for GPS on the aquaris 4.5?
<jibel> john-mcaleely, yeah and no syslog because it's owned by the wrong group again :(
<ogra_> ulrichard, works fine here if i disable wlan
<ogra_> (using uNAV from the store)
<ulrichard> ogra_: seriaously, the Wlan interferes with the GPS antenna? How did you find that out? Trying...
<ogra_> ulrichard, no, it doesnt, the phone uses AGPS to find the GPS position faster ...
<ogra_> if you move and have WLAN enabled it probably isnt fast enough to get an answer from the AGPS DB to find the position or some such
<jibel> john-mcaleely, aha, on another device upgraded to 159 with adb enabled, I cannot *disable* dev mode
<ogra_> it isnt an antenna problem, more one with the HERE provider
<ogra_> the guy who wrote uNAV found that, wasnt me :)
<ogra_> but following his advice gets me a stable GPS here
<ulrichard> ogra_ : So maybe my phone has a hardware problem? The following command never returned anything not even on a mountain top:  ubuntu-location-serviced-cli --bus system --get --property visible_space_vehicles
<ogra_> ah, thats a tvoss thing ... i havent played much with the location service commandline tools ...
<ulrichard> ogra: So far I assumed all aquaris 4.5 GPS were not working, and would be fixed with some future system upgrade...
<ogra_> did you agree to the HERE terms and conditions ?
<ogra_> it shoudl definitely get your position from wlan if you dont move ... and it should also het a GPS position if there is line-of-sight between you and the sattelites (outdorrs)
<popey> Interestingly I see no satellites on my rc-proposed e4.5
<popey> but loads on my stable e4.5
<ogra_> where it fails is when you move out of range of the WLAN and still have AGPS on
<ulrichard> ogra_ : Is that required for the GPS to work? One reason to switch away from android was that I didn't want BigBrother to watch my every step.
<ogra_> there is no big brother :)
<ogra_> it doesnt send any info about you apart from asking "what sattelites should i be seeing when in range for these wlans"
<ogra_> and with the returned data it will only query these specific satellites, so it connects a lot faster
<ogra_> if you disable HERE/AGPS you should still get a GPS fix after the usual 15-30 min
<ulrichard> ogra_ : So how does it not send the info about the WLAN's in rage?
<ogra_> (if you are outdoors or close to a window)
<ogra_> it does send that info ... but no other info
<ogra_> nobody could guess from whom the request comes
<ogra_> (at least not without additional data that you would have to provide yourself)
<ogra_> jibel, werll, do you see the contents of /data/property/persist.sys.usb.config change when you toggle the switch ?
<jgdx> jibel, ogra_: not seeing this on rc-proposed r272 on Mako.
<ogra_> jgdx, seems to only happen when you do a --bootstrap install
<jgdx> okay
<jibel> ogra_, it's a problem with the port of system-settings to uitk 1.3
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> well, or the missing port of android-gadget-service to some new dbus model
<ogra_> could be either side thats broken :)
<balloons> Elleo, hey, I didn't ping you back the link yesterday, sorry about that. Here's the session and day/time slot. Let me know if it all looks good. http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22608/game-development-for-the-ubuntu-phone/
<Elleo> balloons: yep, looks good :)
<Elleo> kenvandine: are there any instructions on packaging apps for use via libertine?
<kenvandine> Elleo, libertine apps are just debs from the archive
<kenvandine> so you can install them with apt-get
<kenvandine> actually
<kenvandine> not apt-get :)
<kenvandine> libertine_container_manager
<kenvandine> can install them
<kenvandine> Elleo, however... only the demo apps are launchable :)
<kenvandine> unless you craft your own desktop files
<kenvandine> libertine_container_manager install-package -i puritine -p gimp
<kenvandine> Elleo, assuming your container is named puritine
<Elleo> kenvandine: cool, thanks
<letatcest> Hi, i have a problem with adb devices after flasing to the ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en channel
<letatcest> ie. the device cannot be found anymore
<cwayne> letatcest: seems to be a known issue, just saw a mail about it on the mailing list
<jgdx> letatcest, bug 1510919
<ubot5> bug 1510919 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "developer mode toggle does nothing" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510919
<letatcest> Ah! nice it is known ;) but how do I flash to another
<letatcest> ah, thanks (it was of course we wanted to try the convergence! which didn't work with the rc-proposed channel, or we missed something of course)
<mhall119> oSoMoN: would you be able to run a session at UOS next week discussing how the ubuntu browser was designed to adapt between phone, tablet and desktop form factors?
<letatcest> so.. how would I flash back to the stable image without adb present?
<letatcest> by the way, it may not be very important now. How could we check if 'convergence' actually works? We have a usb-hdmi-cable, but if we use it, nothing happens on the compter screen
<oSoMoN> mhall119, I could probably do that, if there’s interest in it. not sure how long a session on that topic can be, it’s not really rocket science
<mhall119> oSoMoN: I know, but it's a really nice example of adapting intelligently, rather than just "scaling up"
<mcphail> That "libertine" thing looks interesting. How would a package like The GIMP work if it is running under confinement? Will Ubuntu Personal relax the confinement rules so packages can access more files and directories?
<mhall119> pmcgowan: can your team propose a few topics around convergence to either discuss what you'll be working on this cycle or show off what is already landing/landed?
<mhall119> mcphail: find out on next week's exciting episode of "Ubuntu Online Summit" :)
<mcphail> Ha! Would I need to register?
<pmcgowan> mhall119, bfiller could, probably most interesting for new app layouts
<pmcgowan> mhall119, if that was the topic for osomon, you could do a session to cover all the apps inc browser
<mhall119> pmcgowan: ack, I've got a designer who is going to talk about designing adaptive UIs
<mhall119> pmcgowan: that would be great
<pmcgowan> lets see what bill says
<abeato> pstolowski, hey, I the next/prev buttons in indicator-sound are not enabled when I play something from the scope
<abeato> pstolowski, however they are when using music-app
<abeato> jhodapp, ^^
<pstolowski> abeato, are you using my test mp3 files or your own?
<abeato> pstolowski, my own
<abeato> pstolowski, but I see songs grouped in albums
<pstolowski> abeato, may be a difference in how music app uses qml playlist
<abeato> so should be the same
<pstolowski> abeato, the scope exposes playlist with tracks from *same* album only (of currently played song)
<abeato> pstolowski, yep, I am seeing that
<jhodapp> pstolowski, so you call playlist.addSource() for an album at a time?
<jhodapp> pstolowski, if you're only adding one track, then the buttons will remain disabled
<pstolowski> jhodapp, i'm not, scope is not doing anything qml side. tsdgeos ?
<jhodapp> pstolowski, oh what's interacting with the playlist then?
<pstolowski> jhodapp, the scopes asks mediascanner lib for other songs of same album, and adds all them to the list. this works well with the mp3s I linked to in the email.
<pstolowski> jhodapp, unity8 & tsdgeos's code
<jhodapp> abeato, try looking at the media-hub output when you press play on an album in the new scope...you should see if one track is added or many
<jhodapp> and if added to the same player & playlist object instance
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: many
<tsdgeos> othewise you could not skip in the indicator
<tsdgeos> and you can
<tsdgeos> i don't know why there's a delay of like 5 seconds though
<tsdgeos> here's the code https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/audioCardSupport/+merge/271605
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, what delay?
<tsdgeos> everything freezes
<pstolowski> yeah, what i mentioned in the emailk
<tsdgeos> basically what pawel mentions in the email
<pstolowski> :)
<jhodapp> yeah I've seen that as well occasionally...do either of you have a lot of wifi APs nearby or a roaming wifi network?
<jhodapp> pstolowski, tsdgeos ^
<tsdgeos> nope
<pstolowski> i've 5 APs in the neighborhood, but how would that affect it only when hitting play?
<jhodapp> pstolowski, there's been some general dbus slowness that we've been trying to track down...one that seems associated with roaming wifi
<jhodapp> pstolowski, so you only see this when you hit play? can you describe what happens a bit more step by step?
<pstolowski> jhodapp, i'm following the steps from bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/media-hub/+bug/1496736
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1496736 in Canonical System Image "currentSource of Playlist gets set to empty" [High,In progress]
<pstolowski> jhodapp, after step 3 it starts playing immediately, but UI is unresponsive for a few seconds
<jhodapp> pstolowski, ok
<jhodapp> abeato, so this would be what we should track down ^
<pstolowski> abeato, if your songs are not considered to be a single album as expected during playback in music scope, can you check their tags (compare with songs I shared?), or share them with me so I can take a look. it would be good to understand why that is happening
<jhodapp> pstolowski, do you see the next/previous enable in indicator-sound when you play an album with the new music-scope?
<lotuspsychje> dobey: awake mate?
<pstolowski> jhodapp, yes, and they work
<jhodapp> pstolowski, ok great, then abeato must be hitting a scenario like you just mentioned then
<jhodapp> pstolowski, tsdgeos btw, give silo 9 a try...these have all the rest of the background playlist fixes and would appreciate you testing your silo with silo 9
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: ok
<pstolowski> jhodapp, sure
<jhodapp> thanks
<jhodapp> abeato, looks like the currentSource being empty isn't happening anymore according to tsdgeos so would you mind seeing if you can reproduce and trace what's causing the ~5s delay when pressing play from the new music-scope?
<abeato> jhodapp, yep, trying to track that down
<jhodapp> abeato, awesome thanks...I'll join you in that hunt after I test our silo
<abeato> jhodapp, what I have seen some times is duplicated entries in the list
<abeato> jhodapp, have you ever seen that?
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, do you call addTrack(QUrl) one at a time, or can you use the new addTracks(QList<QUrl>)?
<jhodapp> abeato, from the media-hub side?
<jhodapp> or in the new scope?
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: one at a time
<abeato> I'd say it's media-hub
<jhodapp> abeato, I haven't seen that no
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, I'd recommend using the new addTracks()...it performs much better
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: any reason for such a difference? i'm not even playing at that point
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, also, just a note, but the tracks aren't gauranteed to have been added to the tracklist until you get a trackInserted() signal
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, dbus performance issues
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, tvoss is looking into it...most likely a dbus-cpp issue
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: what does that mean "the tracks aren't guaranteed to have been added"
<tsdgeos> that i need to wait before play?
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> hoesntly that API is bad then
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, it's the MPRIS spec
<tsdgeos> as a API user, i add tracks and play
<tsdgeos> if you need to wait for something
<jhodapp> not my design :)
<tsdgeos> it's your problem, not something the user needs to care about
<tsdgeos> i'm not using the mpris speac
<tsdgeos> i'm usong the Audio object
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, but you're a user of the API and that's how it works
<tsdgeos> i'm just saying the API is bad
<jhodapp> why does it matter anyway, it's not like it's going to take seconds
<jhodapp> milliseconds
<tsdgeos> makes all its users worry about something they should not worry about
<jhodapp> in your opinion
<jhodapp> there's reasons for it
<tsdgeos> all i say it's always in my opinion
<tsdgeos> obviously :D
<tsdgeos> what is one of the reasons?
<jhodapp> right, and I'm just explaining I can't change it as we're following the MPRIS spec
<jhodapp> the mediaCount for the playlist is not correct until that signal has fired
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: you're telling me the api is one such that addTrack() followed by a "give me the numbers of tracks" returns 0?
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, well 0 or whatever it was last time...it's asynchronous
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, read the note here: http://specifications.freedesktop.org/mpris-spec/latest/Track_List_Interface.html#Method:AddTrack
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: there's no addTracks in there
<tsdgeos> are we making the API better?
<pstolowski> jhodapp, no improvement with silo 9 when it comes to 5 secs freeze
<jhodapp> pstolowski, ok
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, yes only because of our dbus issues
<abeato> pstolowski, I still do not see the indicator-sound buttons enabled with your mp3 files
<pstolowski> abeato, interesting
<tsdgeos> abeato: where are you playing from?
<abeato> pstolowski, I go to the album and start playing one of the songs
<jhodapp> abeato, what does the media-hub output look like? do you see multiple tracks added?
<pstolowski> abeato, no, you need to go to tracks department and play the track
<abeato> jhodapp, only one mp3 added to the track list
<jhodapp> oh well that's why
<pstolowski> abeato, and you need to be playing the track from the results list (play button over the song card), not from the preview - see my screenshot
<jhodapp> pstolowski, how do you get to the results list?
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: he already said "you need to go to tracks department and play the track"
<tsdgeos> do you know what the tracks department is?
<tsdgeos> i can confirm the freeze is not gone with silo 9
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, I don't, no...I need to try again though because I had nothing valid showing last time I tried silo 4 the other day
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: abeato: http://i.imgur.com/1OLzfsb.png
<tsdgeos> the tracks department
<abeato> tsdgeos, got it
<jhodapp> ok
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, oh I see you can select a category
<ahayzen> Hi, anyone noticed after the recent unity8 update that 'flicking' doesn't work anymore in various places, such as the app spread and indicators ?
<jhodapp> ahayzen, I just noticed that today as well in the initial setup wizard
<ahayzen> :(
 * ahayzen wonders if there a bug report somewhere
<pmcgowan> ahayzen, how are you seeing that?
<ahayzen> pmcgowan, for example, open loads of apps and open the spread, then press, drag a little bit a lift...before it would carry the velocity .. now things just stop instantly
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, I see it when scrolling through the wifi list on the initial setup wizard
<ahayzen> same happens when scrolling horizontally/vertically in the indicators
<ahayzen> and on the launcher
<Ghwomb> Is there anyone who can help me unmute the sound on my BQ Aquaris 5? Cut the Rope and PathWind is unmuted, system reset did not help.
<pmcgowan> ahayzen, I see bah
<pmcgowan> Saviq, ^^
<pmcgowan> hmm not sure
<Saviq> pmcgowan, confirmed, got an idea though
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: track_index_lut.size():  360
<tsdgeos> does this mean i have 360 songs in the playlist?
<jhodapp> yes
<tsdgeos> something is very wrong
<tsdgeos> i have like 10
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, tell me how to reproduce and I can investigate
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: function playSource(newSource, newPlaylist) { in https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/audioCardSupport/+merge/271605
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, what's that?
<tsdgeos> basically stop audio, unset playlist, clear playlist, addtracks, set index, start playing
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: code?
<tsdgeos> D:
<tsdgeos> i don't understand the question
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, I was just wondering why you listed code
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: ah i thought you meant what the code was doing instead of how to reproduce with clicks :)
<Saviq> pmcgowan, ok, idea wrong, will file bug / find where it broke
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, no just the steps to reproduce from a user of silo 4 perspective
<Saviq> ahayzen, thanks for the heads-up
<ahayzen> Saviq, no problem
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: just play from the tracks deparment
<tsdgeos> first play goes to 10, second play is now 30
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, ok my guess is that clear() is not working in your case
<abeato> jhodapp, that's what I've seen too
<Saviq> pmcgowan, ahayzen actually, there's a bug for it already bug #1510571
<ubot5> bug 1510571 in QtMir "[Phone] Kinetic scrolling is broken on the spread" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510571
<tsdgeos> abeato: jhodapp: there's also a weird behaviour in that if i play from playlist and then play from source that is ignored and the old song is played
<ahayzen> Saviq, ah cool, it just happens in more places that just the spread it seems :-)
<Saviq> ahayzen, can you comment on the bug please where else you see it?
<ahayzen> Saviq, will do :-)
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, what do you mean play from source?
<Saviq> might help us pinpoint the issue
<tsdgeos> abeato: jhodapp: in terms of how to reproduce from the ui is "go to tracks, play song 1, now go to preview of song 2 (by clicking on it not on the play icon), play from there, first song plays instead of second (and the url shows as the second one playing)"
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: i mean audio.source = url;
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, oh interesting, that is a bug...you can get around that for now by always using the playlist even if there's only one track in it
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, would you mind filing a bug for that along with how to reproduce?
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, file it against the media-hub source package
<tsdgeos> ok, doing
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, thanks
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: abeato: pstolowski: since we can't reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/media-hub/+bug/1496736 anymore want me to close it?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1496736 in Canonical System Image "currentSource of Playlist gets set to empty" [High,In progress]
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, sure
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: and i guess open another one for the delay that happens when trying to play?
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, yes please
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, jhodapp okay as long as we have a new one for ui responsiveness
<faenil> Saviq: I have to implement a behaviour which is only applied when a mouse is attached (independent of window mode)...is there any way to get that info at the moment? if not, is it coming anytime soon?
<faenil> (this is related to scrollbars, fwiw)
<Saviq> faenil, depends, is presence alone enough, or hover required
<Saviq> ?
<faenil> Saviq: both, but I'm looking for presence
<jhodapp> pstolowski, yeah tsdgeos is adding one
<faenil> as in, the main flag that makes the switch is the presence of a mouse
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, pstolowski so abeato can't reproduce the freeze in music-app or the scope
<jhodapp> when the freeze happens for you, is the entire system unresponsive as in even the dash isn't responding?
<Saviq> faenil, what's supposed to happen depending on that main flag?
<greyback_> faenil: there are plans for mir to export that info, but for now, the qinputinfo plugin might be what you need
<faenil> Saviq: at the moment scrollbars become non-overlay when a mouse is connected
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: abeato: yes you can't scroll the dash
<faenil> s/at the moment/in the future
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, yeah there's some weird dbus interaction going on then
<Saviq> faenil, so stuff changes visually just because you connect a mouse
<Saviq> ?
<faenil> Saviq: yes
<faenil> Saviq: it's nothing final, but there will be something that depends on whether a mouse is connected, most likely
<faenil> or so it seems
<Saviq> faenil, just a note that we should avoid that if possible, but scrollbars might just make sense for that
<faenil> Saviq: sure, we should avoid...
<Saviq> faenil, we have a copy of a "inputinfo" module from future Qt that mzanetti maintains for us in unity8
<Saviq> not sure if it'd work for apps, though (confinement)
<faenil> greyback_: sorry, just read your msg
<mzanetti> Saviq, we should make it work for apps...
<Saviq> mzanetti, not directly IMO
<faenil> :/
<faenil> are we becoming paranoid about everything now? :)
<mzanetti> Saviq, either by replacing the backend to read info from mir or something...
<mzanetti> but the api should be available to apps
<Saviq> mzanetti, I mean that there needs to be a central place where we apply quirks
<tsdgeos> abeato: jhodapp: pstolowski: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/media-hub/+bug/1511029 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/media-hub/+bug/1511034
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1511029 in media-hub (Ubuntu) "Audio gets confused when playing from source after playing from playlist" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1511034 in media-hub (Ubuntu) "Big UI freeze when playing from the dash" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> Saviq, yes, custom backend is probably the answer
<Saviq> mzanetti, right, I'm just saying it's not necessary for every app to enumerate the input devices
<abeato> tsdgeos, that's great, thanks
<jhodapp> thanks tsdgeos
<Saviq> mzanetti, totally +1 that the API should be available
<Saviq> faenil, so yeah, you could try to borrow the inputinfo module from us, not sure if it'll Just Work™, though
<Saviq> faenil, and it's not about being paranoid, but do you want a malicious app to change your input configuration? ;)
<tsdgeos> abeato: jhodapp: the first one may also be because we calling addTrack instead of addTracks
<tsdgeos> i'll investigate that tomorrow
<tsdgeos> and comment on the bug
<faenil> Saviq: not change, but read the state..
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, I don't think it's causing that first issue, but I'd still recommend changing to use addTracks([]) instead
<Saviq> faenil, well, that's the problem, the low level APIs are not as fine grained
<Saviq> faenil, so we need something in between
<drwd> Hello everybody, I have a question. ok
<drwd> I want to know if I will be allowed to watch netflix on ubuntu phone
<mcphail> drwd: Ubuntu will allow you, but netflix won't
 * ogra_ doesnt deny 
<ogra_> so go ahead if you can convince netflix
<ogra_> :)
<jibel> drwd, you'd need a client that supports netflix and only chrome does on ubuntu afaik
<drwd> Please tell me a tip to bypass it
<mcphail> drwd: you can't. Not on the phone, I'm afraid
<lotuspsychje> my scopes get freezed in the middle of 2 scopes after sliding a few on BQ 4.5 anyone seen that before?
<lotuspsychje> left bar can still be moved, but i can only reboot phone to get things working again
<jibel> drwd, https://help.netflix.com/en/node/23742
<drwd> I can watch it on android ok, listen. Ubuntu is better, you are all have a tip to bypass it. I talk about trick netflix requirement, agent for browser
<dobey> lotuspsychje: hi
<lotuspsychje> hey dobey
<lotuspsychje> dobey: just wanted to tell you my above issue
<dobey> drwd: build a version of the proprietary google chrome for the phone, and then you'd be able to watch it in that.
<dobey> lotuspsychje: no idea. sounds like a bug in unity8 perhaps. you should report it
<lotuspsychje> ok
<drwd> Can I build Chrome on ubuntu phone?
<mcphail> drwd: no
<mcphail> drwd: there is no way to watch netflix on the Ubuntu phone just now
<drwd> How can I watch it then?
<mcphail> drwd: on something else
<jibel> drwd, it is not a question of trick it is a question of DRM and the extensions are only available on the proprietary chrome
<drwd> You mean the ubuntu is limited ?
<dobey> drwd: no, netflix is
<ogra_> netflix applies copy protection that only chrome can play back
<ogra_> so without the closed source plugin from chrome there is no way to play their videos
<dobey> hmm
<ogra_> hacking the user agent will get you access to the page ... but videos will only show a black screen when playing
<drwd> Bug?
<ogra_> ?
<mcphail> drwd: yes - file it wth netflix
<drwd> Black screen a bug?
<dobey> there is no google chrome for armhf
<ogra_> drwd, no, it is what netflix set
<dobey> no it's not a bug
<ogra_> sets
<jibel> drwd, or ask google to port chrome to the Ubuntu phone ;)
<dobey> it is because netflix do not support browsers other than google chrome
<ogra_> drwd, netflix does not allow other browsers to play back their videos ... not a bug
<jibel> well, it supports IE and Safari
<dobey> not chromium, but the official proprietary google chrome browser
<jibel> but not on Ubuntu
<ogra_> indeed
<drwd> Come on guys, we have the power... we need a hero.
<dobey> no, we don't have the power
<dobey> google's attornies haven't given it to us
<ogra_> drwd, cracking netflix' copy protection you mean ?
<ogra_> good luck with that
<jibel> drwd, be the hero then
<mcphail> drwd: you have the power to not give netflix your subscription fees, with an explanation why you are leaving
<drwd> I have the premium account, so I need to play
<dobey> drwd: then complain to netflix that they don't support ubuntu phone
<dobey> maybe you can convince them to write an app for ubuntu phone
<ogra_> or to provide a simple decryption plugin
<dobey> lol "simple"
<ogra_> (which someone else could use in his app)
<drwd> I am only a man ( sexy man) I cant change the world.
<ogra_> dobey, i dont mind writing an app with a black box where i pipe the stream in :)
<drwd> Netflix work on android and xbox ( apps)
<dobey> ogra_: we already have an app. all that's required is google building official chrome for armhf; then it's a rather trivial thing to do with a webapp and a little magic install
<jibel> you can always record the shows from your tv with the camera of the phone and then play it back later :P
<dobey> drwd: netflix provide the apps for those yes
<ogra_> dobey, true
<dobey> drwd: so go complain to netflix
<dobey> does netflix work on a chromebook?
<drwd> I guess
<ogra_> you can also just use free streaming portals ... and watch 10 year old movies instead :)
<ogra_> dobey, it uses the closed chrome ...
<dobey> or movies that will come out in 10 days
<dobey> depending on where you get the movies
<ogra_> (chromebook)
<drwd> Ok tell me to do, slap google face or slap netflix face
 * mcphail thought the DRM plugin came from Adobe, rather than Google
<dobey> drwd: both
<dobey> mcphail: no, it's all from google
<drwd> Slap
<mcphail> dobey: are Adobe going to make the plugin for Firefox? I'm sure they were involved somewhere in all of this mess
<dobey> mcphail: it's not using flash for netflix i don't think. but the flash in chrome is licensed to google from adobe, so google builds it
<dobey> mcphail: no, it's not flash
<dobey> mcphail: it's html5 video with the enhanced media extensions stuff for the drm
<mcphail> dobey: no - I know it isn;t flash. I mean the HTML5 DRM plugin
<drwd> They spy my ass, they spy my device, but they dont allow me to watch movies smh
<mcphail> dobey: found it - https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2015/05/12/update-on-digital-rights-management-and-firefox/
<drwd> Firefox is not allowed too
<dobey> mcphail: don't know what that has to do with google chrome.
 * mcphail sighs
<dobey> and i certainly can't watch DRMed video in firefox
<ogra_> because you never tried :P
<drwd> I hear the netflix have had an api but it was removed...
<dobey> ogra_: i tried again just now
<ogra_> ah
<dobey> i don't get any pop-up to install anything. youtube just gives me "An error occurred" for a purchased video
<mcphail> I don't think the CDM made it into Linux builds, and think Netflix don't accept it anyway
<ogra_> well, they could just provide a binary blob ... like spotify does
<drwd> Meanwhile we need a dual option to do things, for example an android system like gingerbread ( 500 mb or less )
<dobey> i don't have netflix, so meh. but it would be nice to get all of youtube in firefox
<lotuspsychje> dobey: something like this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1511063
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1511063 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Scopes freeze after few times slide on Bq 4.5" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> lotuspsychje: sure
<lotuspsychje> dobey: tnx
<dobey> drwd: good luck with that
<drwd> Can I report like bug it ? dual boot option
<dobey> it's not a bug
<drwd> It is a tool
<dobey> ubuntu phone is not going to include android as a dual boot solution
<dobey> if you want dual boot, use multirom in android
<drwd> No ty
<drwd> I want ubuntu like main system
<drwd> We have space enough to do the dual boot, u are all know it.
<mcphail> drwd: I look forward to trying it when you implement it :)
<drwd> Froyo or gingerbread.. space enough
<dobey> the solution for dual boot is multirom. if you want to run android apps within ubuntu, that is a separate thing, and isn't going to happen natively. you're welcome to try building a package with an android VM that runs android apps within itself, though
<dobey> why would you even want to run such an old android that isn't even supported by google any longer?
<drwd> Fuck google, I want to watch netflix and I will solve the issue.
<mcphail> drwd: please moderate your language
<drwd> Excuse me
<dobey> well, good luck
<drwd> I said gingerbread because the jelly bean has big size
<ogra_> blog about it when you implemented it
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ogra_> surely an interesting read
<drwd> Smh
<dobey> i can't remember what silly names google uses for what versions
<dobey> or did they just skip k?
<ogra_> dobey, you mean if they skipped kitkat ?
<dobey> oh, right, i forgot about kitkat
<ogra_> :)
<dobey> so which one is 4.4.4?
<ogra_> 4.x is kitkat
<dobey> 445M Sep 16  2014 occam-ktu84p-factory-b6ac3ad6.tgz
<ogra_> iirc
<pmcgowan> good thing we dont use silly names
<drwd> Kit kat is big too and the hardware is not able to support kitkat and ubuntu
<ogra_> pmcgowan, beyond that guy that like to give things animal names you mean ?
<dobey> 445M is too big?
<dobey> lol
<ogra_> *likes
<drwd> I will buy a new device if someone says ubuntu will have dual boot.
<dobey> dual boot already exists
<dobey> it's called multirom
<drwd> I mean dual boot for ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> why watch netflix on such small phone screen
<drwd> Dude lol, I cant watch it
<ogra_> lotuspsychje, better a small screen than no screen ;)
 * mcphail likes watching films on a phone
<ogra_> at least when watching a movie a small screen is more worth than none :)
<lotuspsychje> i like n7 just for movies and i find it small lol
<ogra_> you dont fly much :)
<lotuspsychje> ok ok i rest my case :p
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: if you are as myopic as me, a phone screen is the perfect size to watch without your glasses on a lazy Sunday morning
<drwd> Dude the phone is better when u are traveling. U cant take the tv
<ogra_> in-flight systems usually have a "big" 7" screen ...
<ogra_> with a 640x480 resolution :)
<lotuspsychje> you guys also tap screen every few minutes to get brightness back
<ogra_> so there your n7 would easily smart out the picture quality
 * ogra_ doesnt tap  the screen when playing back a movie, no 
<dobey> an official ubuntu phone that dual boots android would be pointless
<ogra_> i just write my apps in a way they properly keep the screen on ;)
<dobey> nobody would use ubuntu, because they'd have all their apps in android
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: aha
<ogra_> try the clipfish app ...
<drwd> Canonical will have more clients or customizers
<ogra_> (though only german movies there ... with ads)
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: is there a youtube apps that doesnt get dark
<ogra_> i think the last one should play fine
<ogra_> there was an update the last days
<lotuspsychje> ok ill try it
<ogra_> also the browser should havee that fix too
<pmcgowan> yes
<lotuspsychje> ah i didnt test that1 tnx!
<dobey> watching movies on my phone is a great way to have a barbecue
<drwd> I hope the OTA 8 allow us to download any file, I cant download any movie ....
<lotuspsychje> there was popcorn time for ubuntu right, but got reported?
<ogra_> dobey, nah,, you need two phones to properly distribute the heat
<dobey> ogra_: not with a nexus 5 :)
<ogra_> one top, one bottom
<mcphail> ogra_: one for the vegetarians?
<pmcgowan> drwd, that got pushed to ota9 sadly
<dobey> you just turn the sausage
<ogra_> pfft
<drwd> Oh man, are u kidding me? the time is short...
<ogra_> lol
<dobey> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heiyM61dfio
<drwd> Guys I have a question, I blocks google ads ok, for example    127.0.0.1  google.ads.doubleclickt.net,  but google will show me ada again..
<drwd> *ads again
<dobey> yeah, google are smart enough to not serve ads from a single domain
<drwd> I am using the dns 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<dobey> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwrxKtciZhQ
<drwd> I have a lot of links blocked right in /etc/hosts
<drwd> But each day I see a new ads, wtf?
<dobey> you haven't blocked all of them
<drwd> I do the temporaly mount, sudo mount /dev/loop0 / -o remount,rw
<dobey> the only way to guarantee you don't see ads on web sites, is to not look at web sites
<ogra_> or use intelligent duct tape (the one that moves in place of the ads on a page)
<drwd> I block the link right for example play.google.com, but if I do ping google.play.com I will see google.l.play.com wtf?
<ogra_> can you please tame your language ...
<dobey> or get some joo janta 200 super-chromatic peril sensitive sunglasses
<ogra_> dobey, +1
<ogra_> :)
<drwd> What does is tame dude im a bit lost
<ogra_> drwd, please stop the cursing
<ogra_> it isnt appropriate for ubuntu channels
<drwd> Ok I got u, Im gentleman believe me.
<ogra_> (this is what "tame your language2 means)
<dobey> while you're making a netflix app, go ahead and make one for amazon videos, and another for amazon music, too
<drwd> Dude I will make with ads lol
<ogra_> go ahead :)
 * ogra_ doesnt mind ads ... someone has to pay for it after all
<ogra_> thanks to ads it isnt me
<dobey> ads are the debil
<ogra_> heh
<drwd> Daddy needs money $$$$
<dobey> feel free to apply at amazon or netflix. both are pretty much always hiring people
<drwd> I will talk with netflix smh
<lotuspsychje> teamviewer to your desktop playing netflix :p
<drwd> Teamviewer does not work on ubuntu phone
<ogra_> real hardcore people run IE in an i386 chroot under wine :P
<drwd> I think I will watch netflix if canonical fix the desktop version on phone.
<ogra_> "fix the desktop version on phone" ?
<ogra_> what does that mean
<drwd> Yep
<dobey> go buy an x86 phone and you can watch it no problem
<drwd> It is not complete
<ogra_> what makes you think you could then watch netflix ?
<dobey> what is not complete?
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/Netflix-Working-on-Ubuntu-Touch-Native-App-460846.shtml
<drwd> For example the mir?
<tathhu> Browser needs more DRM :P
<ogra_> google doesnt offer chrome for armhf ... as long as they dont do that there wont be a browser to watch netflix
<dobey> what does mir have to do with completeness?
<ogra_> no matter in what state the desktop is in
<ogra_> if google doesnt give you the browser you cant use it
<ogra_> as dobey said, get an x86 phone and you can even make it work today (with some hackery)
<dobey> get an x86 phone and you can even play steam on it :)
<ogra_> on an arm phone it wont work
<ogra_> yeah !
<dobey> or buy me an arm chromebook
<dobey> or tell me where to pull the chrome bits off the web for it
<drwd> Yes very nice but wait a moment, oops, the battery will die more
<dobey> lol. you want to watch netflix on a phone, and are worried about battery life?
<drwd> I think we need the modular phone like google
<lotuspsychje> every day magic happens for ubuntu touch
<lotuspsychje> its just a metter of time
<lotuspsychje> how you guys like my xenial dekstop: http://oi68.tinypic.com/sm4z0g.jpg
<popey> uuuugh
<popey> soo many adverts
<dobey> lotuspsychje: is that digital blasphemy?
<lotuspsychje> dobey: not sure whom to punish :p
<dobey> lotuspsychje: eh? i wasn't making a joke
<lotuspsychje> dobey: explain what you mean then
<OerHeks> is it a touchscreen ?
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: not its my xenial desktop
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu desktop
<dobey> lotuspsychje: http://digitalblasphemy.com/seeall.shtml?y=2015&t=0&w=&h=&r=1&f=0
<dobey> (i didn't realize digital blasphemy was still around though)
<mimecar> Good afternoon...
<lotuspsychje> dobey: ah you mean that actual website? no its from deviantart
<lotuspsychje> hey mimecar
<dobey> the style of that wallpaper made me think of the db wallpapers
#ubuntu-touch 2015-10-29
<booboo> can the Ubuntu Device SDK be installed and used as equally well in Debian Jessie?
<Dragonkeeper> hey guy
<Dragonkeeper> is there a devel branch for krillin at 16.04 ?
<duflu> Dragonkeeper: Doesn't seem to exist yet (images stopped getting created when 15.10 was released) but when xenial is ready for testing and builds properly you should find it around: https://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/krillin.en/krillin/
<Dragonkeeper> duflu: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<Dragonkeeper> i saw that and got curious :P
<duflu> Dragonkeeper: Not sure how well that would work and it's less easy to install. Best to wait till the link I mentioned gets updated (ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/krillin.en --device=krillin). Or something like that
<duflu> Oh I think krillin needs a --recovery-image too
<Dragonkeeper> duflu: thanks ill move to that branch :)
<duflu> Dragonkeeper: Beware it's a bit bleeding edge. Things like shutdown/reboot are a bit broken compared to the vivid images
 * Dragonkeeper never reboots
<duflu> Ok then :)
<Dragonkeeper> duflu: whats the difference between  krillin and ubuntu-developer  branches ?
<duflu> Dragonkeeper: Not sure. There are so many slight variations I'm confused myself
<Dragonkeeper> lol  okay
<Dragonkeeper> ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/krillin.en   ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/krillin.en-proposed
<Dragonkeeper> i might try the latter  :')
 * Dragonkeeper straps in for a buggy experience :P
<Dragonkeeper> duflu: updated... the devel-proposed/krillin.en-proposed  is still 15.10
<duflu> Dragonkeeper: Yeah I know, that's what I was saying. The site stopped getting updated 2 days before 15.10 was released. I guess it will start up again when things are in order to start testing 16.04
<Dragonkeeper> duflu: thats ok.. at least i have updates which include hotspot support :)
<Dragonkeeper> does notifications from apps work properly yet ?  like e.g. if i wanted new mail messages from dekko ?
<Dragonkeeper> nope doesnt work
<dholbach> good morning
<lotuspsychje> added screenshot to my bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1511063
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1511063 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Scopes freeze after few times slide on Bq 4.5" [Undecided,New]
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Thursday, and happy Internet Day! 😃
<lotuspsychje> hi there JamesTait
<jibel> oSoMoN, hi, re "phone turned off during the night" do you have the syslog from when it happened?
<JamesTait> 👋  lotuspsychje
<oSoMoN> jibel, let me check
<jibel> oSoMoN, no crash file and crash reporting is on?
<oSoMoN> jibel, yes
<oSoMoN> jibel, oldest event in syslog is from 04:19:17 last night, shall I file a bug and attach it?
<oSoMoN> last event before it turned off is at 05:14:00
<jibel> oSoMoN, yes please file a bug and also attach the content of /var/log and /home/phablet/.cache/upstart
<jibel> oSoMoN, I was thinking that the watchdog could have rebooted the phone but if there is no crash file it is unlikely
<oSoMoN> jibel, https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1511312
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1511312 in Canonical System Image "phone turned off on its own while idle" [Undecided,New]
<oSoMoN> I’m going to inspect the various log files to try and detect suspicious nocturnal activity
<p4_> hi.
<Guest42341> ho.
<p4_> is every chance to port ubuntu to meizu m1 note?
<abeato> tsdgeos, hey, just commented on bug #1511034 , do you know if the dash is using music-app's DB?
<ubot5> bug 1511034 in media-hub (Ubuntu RTM) "Big UI freeze when playing from the dash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511034
<Guest42341> pr_ !devices
<Guest42341> :(
<Guest42341> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<tsdgeos> abeato: don't know what the scope uses, pstolowski would know more
<Guest42341> p4_, only if you port it yourself, here's a porting guide https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<pstolowski> abeato, it's using mediascanner api (db), so should have same data as music app
<abeato> pstolowski, ok, I guess bug #1511313 is an issue for you too then
<ubot5> bug 1511313 in Ubuntu Music App "Tracks are duplicated when the app re-starts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511313
<abeato> pstolowski, tsdgeos could you try to remove the DB and check if the freeze is gone (at least initially)?
<tsdgeos> abeato: if you tell me how to remove it :)
<abeato> rm ~/.local/share/com.ubuntu.music/Databases/*
<abeato> tsdgeos, easy :p
<tsdgeos> i'm busy elsewhere, iwll check a bit later today
<abeato> maybe it is a mediascanner bug... hmm
<victor_bq> Hi!
<victor_bq> please help, anybody knows where to get logs for the keyboard?
<victor_bq> my bq is not showing it and I wanted to report a bug
<mcphail> That happened to me a couple of times recently
<victor_bq> for me it happens in the Ubuntu store
<ogra_> victor_bq, first of all check for maliit files in /var/crash ...
<ogra_> then there are maliit-server logs somewhere in ~/.cache/upstart
<victor_bq> great thanks ogra! I'll try to pull everything to file a bug
<victor_bq> cd ..
<pstolowski> abeato, tsdgeos here is the data exposed by music scope to the shell, obtained with scopes-client tool: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12998325/
<pstolowski> abeato, tsdgeos so scope doesn't expose duplicates, and this data comes from mediascanner
<pstolowski> btw, every "received result: category id=songs" in this output corresponds to a single "song" card, and its 'playlist' element has all the songs from the album
<abeato> great
<abeato> pstolowski, what I am  wondering now is how the dash is handling the tracklist, it looks like it adds tracks when playing things at different places, but never resets the playlist
<abeato> so the track list grows all the time
<pstolowski> abeato, i think tsdgeos was discussing the aspects of clear() with jhodapp yesterday, but not sure
<abeato> ok
<ahayzen> abeato, are the scopes having the same issue that you have reported in bug 1511313?
<ubot5> bug 1511313 in Ubuntu Music App "[bgplaylist] Tracks are duplicated when the app re-starts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511313
<abeato> ahayzen, not really sure
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-developers-preparing-for-a-possible-rebase-on-xenial-xerus-495470.shtml
<ahayzen> abeato, basically when you click on a track we call Playlist.clear() and then push the new one, so somewhere duplicates are being created, I'm at university at the moment so will look when i'm back later
<pstolowski> abeato, shall i still look at removing the DB (not sure if this is still going to help with anything?)?
<abeato> ahayzen, yep, the issue seems to be when the list is stored in the DB
<abeato> clear() and then playing works
<ahayzen> that is just our local copy until the save()/load() methods work
<ahayzen> i'll check everything when i get back, as i just had to relink our DB implementation as we don't think save/load will be working in time
<abeato> great
<ahayzen> abeato, is this when running on silo009 ?
<abeato> yes, with the music-app branch from the doc
<ahayzen> cool
<lotuspsychje> !devices | f0o
<ubot5> f0o: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<f0o> nexus4 seems to be supported afaik
<lotuspsychje> f0o: yes, check topic install guide or ask your issue here
<f0o> I formated userdata and cache, retrying ubuntu-flash now
<f0o> if that fails, I'll reask ;D
<lotuspsychje> f0o: wich channel are you installing?
<f0o> ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu for now, tending to go development if it fails again
<f0o> luckly this phone is not in use anymore so it's just to toy around :)
<f0o> formating caches and userdata seems to have worked
<f0o> working like a charm
<lotuspsychje> !yay
<ubot5> Glad you made it! :-)
<f0o> :D
<tsdgeos> abeato: removed the databases, didn't get a noticeable speedup
<sergiusens> DanChapman hi there; I wanted to know if dekko on the desktop is something I can dogfood (already using it for my work email on the phone). I'm on wily but don't mind moving to xenial
<f0o> what app do you guys use for emailing on the ubuntu touch? I'm used to K9 from android and would like to have something similar to it (preferably including GPG stack)
<lotuspsychje> f0o: gmail app here
<ogra_> f0o, dekko, thought there is no gpg integration yet
<f0o> saw dekko, installed it just now :)
<f0o> dekko will do the job for now hehe
<f0o> are there any ambitions in integrating android apps sidebyside to the native ones like sailfish does?
<ogra_> nope (though i guess you could ship a vm inside your package along with an android app, but i doubt anyone has ever tried that)
<diwic> android app -> android vm -> ubuntu userspace -> android kernel?
<vishnudev> Hi, I am looking to port ubuntu touch to my nexus 6
<ogra_> well, "android app + vm in teh same package" -> unity8/Mir -> ubuntu/android kernel
<ogra_> :)
<vishnudev> I've some doubts
<f0o> hehe
<ogra_> it would still have to run under the app confinement unity8 applies
<ogra_> which will likely make it rather non-functional
<ogra_> along with that you will have massive Ui probs ...
<diwic> hmm
<ogra_> ubuntu doesnt have a back button ... try to close a popup in an android app without that
<ogra_> it wont be a nice experience
<ogra_> the security models dont match, the UI models dont match
<ogra_> but technically it could be possible to ship an android app that way :)
<vishnudev> in the enabling new device part I've some doubt
<vishnudev> can anyone help me?
<vishnudev> please
<ogra_> vishnudev, u suspect it wont work until the ubuntu branches get re-based on a newer android HAL
<ogra_> unless you can find an android 4.4 branch for the nexus 6
<vishnudev> HAL ?
<ogra_> hardware abstraction layer ... the bit we use from android
<vishnudev> ok
<ogra_> (binary drivers and the glue around them to make the hardware work)
<vishnudev> but will ubuntu branches get re-based on android 5+ soon?
<ogra_> no idea
<ogra_> they might ... but i havent heard about a timeframe
<Stskeeps> a lot of pain and therapy lies in that direction
<ogra_> it mainly depends on the devices that are on sale ...
<vishnudev> thats really bad. none of the devices released in a year dont have 4.4 ROM :(
<ogra_> if all of them have 5.x branches ....
<ogra_> (i think bq already has 5.x for the models that are shipped with ubuntu, not sure about meizu)
<vishnudev> so !
<vishnudev> if bq using 5.x why cant any other device?
<ogra_> bq provides both and the ubuntu tree hasnt been updated to 5.x
<vishnudev> how do we know what version of android HAL it needs from source code?
<DanChapman> sergiusens: hey! so atm dekko is kinda broken while implementing the new designs. There is a build in the core-apps ppa but that's quite outdated. I hope to have trunk usable again in the next week or so. I'll be sure to give you a ping when it's ready for testing :-)
<abeato> tsdgeos, ack
<vishnudev> @ogra_ where can i see source code for bq?
<ogra_> i dont think the full tree is online due to licence restrictions ...
<ogra_> the GPL bits are linked from the devices wikipage
<ogra_> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> but for your port you want to use the phablet tree thats linked from the porting page
<sergiusens> DanChapman, thanks for that; I really like the app and how it has improved with time
<vishnudev> @ogra_ too bad that nothing I can do about it :(
<ogra_> yeah, i fear you have to wait for the new tree first
<ogra_> probably morphis or john-mcaleely know an ETA
<john-mcaleely> Android 5 trees are on phablet. look for ondra's personal branches until we get them reviewed
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, vishnudev ^
<vishnudev> ogra_ ?
<dobey> huh
<vishnudev> @orga_ you there
<vishnudev> I lost connectivity
<Vishnudev2> john-mcaleely hi
<Vishnudev2> I was asking about building ubuntu touch for nexus 6
<Vishnudev2> Is here anyone can help me?
<dobey> isn't nexus6 arm64?
<Vishnudev2> No
<Vishnudev2> The catch is that nexus 6 doesnt have 4.4 aosp
<john-mcaleely> I certainly don't know how to help
<john-mcaleely> and someone I would suggest is on vacation at the moment
<john-mcaleely> so maybe ask again next week
<john-mcaleely> Vishnudev2, ^
<Vishnudev2> You where telling someone have ubuntu branch for android 5+
<john-mcaleely> all I know is what I have heard 'ondra's personal branch on phablet'
<Vishnudev2> Oh
<john-mcaleely> https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/#/admin/projects/ubuntu/libhybris,branches
<john-mcaleely> eg
<john-mcaleely> personal/w-ondra/phablet-5.x
<john-mcaleely> Vishnudev2, ^
<john-mcaleely> w-ondra is on vacation at this time
<Vishnudev> Sorry i got disconnected
<Vishnudev> Did you said anything?
<Vishnudev> ?
<john-mcaleely> Vishnudev, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/10/29/%23ubuntu-touch.html#t14:40
<Vishnudev> Thank you very much john. I'll get back next week then
<tsdgeos> abeato: jhodapp: the addSources call is not in the xenial packages, right?
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, it is not, correct
<tsdgeos> ok
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, we'll have to sync a bit later
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: may be that i call clear un the playlist when is not connected to an audio that breaks the clearing?
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, that could be, I'd be curious what the application-side logging looks like which would include qtubuntu-media output
<mhall119> bfiller: oSoMoN: can one of you propose a session to talk about app convergence at UOS?
<mimecar> hi
<bfiller> mhall119: I can propose something, not sure who will be best to run session
<bfiller> mhall119: where do I propose it?
<mhall119> bfiller: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/propose_meeting/
<mhall119> use Convergence track
<bfiller> mhall119: ok
<mhall119> thanks bfiller
<oSoMoN> bfiller, mhall119: I don’t mind talking about the work we did for browser
<bfiller> oSoMoN: thanks, perhaps Kaleo can talk about work he did on address book as well
<bfiller> with some demos
<mhall119> +1 that sounds perfect
<mhall119> oSoMoN: btw, I've been filing bugs against the browser in desktop, but I've been using it 95% of the time for weeks now, I'm thoroughly impressed
 * mhall119 just needs to get his alt+# patch in better shape
<taiebot> Am i right to think AGPS do not work on rc proposed on mako
<mhall119> taiebot: it does if you use the bq-aquaris.en channel
<mhall119> (it has mako images too, despite the name)
<oSoMoN> mhall119, thanks, and looking forward to your updated patch, that will be a useful addition to the existing keyboard shortcuts
<stakewinner00> web browser sucks. If a web have a foot link, when you try to click it, the web browser "thinks" that you want to close/create some tab, and you can not click on the link of the webpage. The same with web browser media player.
#ubuntu-touch 2015-10-30
<edher57> Hello, this is my first time on irc, is this a support channel or can we talk about anything related to ubuntu-touch?
<Dragonkeeper> hello
<Dragonkeeper> anyone have any info in sending push notifications to a ubuntu device from a server running ubuntu
<nhaines> edher: It's mostly a developer channel but anything about Ubuntu on phones or tablets is sort of on-topic as long as it doesn't interrupt active developer conversation, so most of the time it's welcome.  :)
<messenjah> good morning :-) has anyone encountered problems with the Hotspot function after the last update? i am on Ubuntu 15.04 (r26) now and Hotspot worked fine until this build.
<messenjah> i have a Aquaris E4.5 Ubuntu Edition
<Dragonkeeper> what sort of problems?
<messenjah> oh sorry -.-
<messenjah> it seems to not open a hotspot wi-fi network. i cannot find one on any of my devices
<Dragonkeeper> hmm
<Dragonkeeper> messenjah: working here   got a phone access point show up on laptop
<messenjah> on what devices?
<messenjah> device*
<Dragonkeeper> e4.5 r26
<messenjah> oh same, cool
<Dragonkeeper> yh  lucky.. only flashed r26 an hr ago :p
<messenjah> :-D
<messenjah> did it some days ago
<Dragonkeeper> i was on the devel branches for a long time  but stable seems to be caught up for my daily use
<messenjah> oh okay. i haven't used this phone often. the lack of apps and possibilities is a bit disappointing in my opinion.
<Dragonkeeper> i use it as my only device. lack of apps isnt an issue, but more are needed.   i dont know what u mean by lack of possibilities though
<messenjah> i did a phone reset and now it's working again :-)
<messenjah> before getting this phone i was thinking about running ubuntu/debian apps or packages or scripts on the device
<Dragonkeeper> messenjah: u can do that
<nhaines> Dragonkeeper: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/platform/guides/push-notifications-server-guide/ https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/platform/guides/push-notifications-client-guide/
<Dragonkeeper> nhaines thanks   gonna need to go through it all at some point   atm tho im just using caxton
<dholbach> good morning
<ghast_> hei, i have LG Optimus L70 Dual D325 Black i want to install ubuntu touch on it. i am new on this.
<ghast_> i dont know how to do it. please help me :D
<abeato> tsdgeos, ping
<tsdgeos> abeato: hi
<abeato> tsdgeos, hi, I think I know what is happening in bug #1511029
<ubot5> bug 1511029 in Canonical System Image "Audio gets confused when playing from source after playing from playlist" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511029
<tsdgeos> cool :)
<tsdgeos> anything i can help with?
<abeato> tsdgeos, looks like qtubuntu-media gets confused when initially a single song, and then a playlist are played
<abeato> so if you play a single song from an album
<abeato> sorry, if you play first a single song not in an album
<abeato> and then a song that belongs to an album
<abeato> you get the issue
<abeato> tsdgeos, how are you using QMediaPlayer::setMedia() ?
<tsdgeos> yes, exactly what the bug is saying, isn't it?
<abeato> that function gets a QMediaContent
<abeato> do you build it differently when you have just one song instead of an album?
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> i thoguth that was clear by the text of the bug
<tsdgeos> maybe i'm just awful at bug reporting :D
<abeato> tsdgeos, could you try to build it always with a playlist even when you only have one song?
<abeato> well, I did not see it that clear in the description tbh :)
<tsdgeos> well the bug itself says "play from 'source' after playing from 'playlist'"
<tsdgeos> i guess the problem is that the qtmultimedia naming is different from the  qtubuntu-media naming
<abeato> tsdgeos, yep maybe a bit different
<tsdgeos> abeato: i could do that, but that would just hide the bug and honestly it seems like it should be a supported use case
<abeato> tsdgeos, anyway, please try using QMediaContent(QMediaPlaylist *playlist, const QUrl &contentUrl = QUrl(), bool takeOwnership = false); constructor and see it that works, as a workaroung for the moment
<abeato> tsdgeos, agreed
<tsdgeos> abeato: i can't use that
<abeato> tsdgeos, I just want to confirm the hypothesis :)
<tsdgeos> abeato: i'm using qml
<tsdgeos> anything you mention about QMediaContent doesn't exist for me
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, actually what's different is the declarative API vs the C++ API in QtMultimedia
<tsdgeos> but yes i can try only using a playlist and see if that workarounds the problem
<abeato> tsdgeos, great, thanks
<tsdgeos> abeato: yes, if i don't do what the bug describes i don't get the bug
<tsdgeos> abeato: jhodapp: i guess i can workaround it if that's what you want
<abeato> tsdgeos, working on the bug atm
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, i assume you're pretty familiar with QNetworkRequest and QNetworkAccessManager?
<kenvandine> we have a problem in system-settings, if the network changes after we start a check for updates it never seems to finish
<kenvandine> like switching from cellular data to wifi, etc
<kenvandine> i'd expect it to fail with an error, but i guess under the covers it still thinks it's a valid network... dunno
<dobey> kenvandine: does it time out after 10 minutes? :)
<kenvandine> dobey, maybe... certainly not a reasonable amount of time :)
<kenvandine> dobey, hopefully you're kidding... and there isn't seriously a 10 minute timeout :)
<dobey> kenvandine: the default tcp timeout is 600 seconds
<kenvandine> dobey, so you're thinking that QNetworkRequest just follows that?
<dobey> kenvandine: i think QNAM does. i think you can specify a shorter timeout
<kenvandine> that could help a bit...
<kenvandine> but really i'd like to just handle it
<dobey> kenvandine: i know we've had similar problems in the click scpoe, where we use qtnetwork, but i don't recall if we did anything to "fix" it. the scope machinery has a much shorter timeout at least
<dobey> yeah, would be nice if stuff just worked when switching networks
<kenvandine> ah... so maybe i can look at unity-click-scope?
<dobey> kenvandine: unity-scope-click, sure. i don't recall if we did anything special there. we do have a bit of abstraction on top of qtnetwork though, so we can test it with gmock
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: abeato: i've updated the descirption in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/media-hub/+bug/1511029 to make it not dependant on any unity8 or scopes code
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1511029 in Canonical System Image "Audio gets confused when playing from source after playing from playlist" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<abeato> tsdgeos, awesome, the qml code will be helpful
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, I’ve used them, but I wouldn’t say I’m super familiar with them, I don’t know more than what the doc advertises
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, thx, i think we have some ideas now
<tsdgeos> abeato: jhodapp: i opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/media-hub/+bug/1511738 for the playlist clera bug
<guest123124> anyone knows how to restart unity?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1511738 in media-hub (Ubuntu) "clearing the playlist does not work" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> clera -> clear
<guest123124> i can kill the process but that's rude
<abeato> tsdgeos, thanks
<abeato> guest123124, "restart unity8" ?
<guest123124> abeato, thanks
<abeato> np
 * guest123124 unity8 start/running, process 4010
<guest123124> abeato, 595.7  0.6  66:29.94 history-daemon
<guest123124> 595% cpu
<guest123124> this can't be good
<guest123124> is it safe to kill the process?
<abeato> probably, but not sure :)
<jgdx> bfiller, ^
<jgdx> history-daemon
<pmcgowan> that logs all the calls and texts afaik
<kenvandine> seb128, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/lp1505663/+merge/276182
<guest123124> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/history-service/+bug/1511564
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1511564 in history-service (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/history-daemon:11:~QByteArray:QByteArrayMatcher::~QByteArrayMatcher:node_destruct:QList:~QList" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> seb128, it's a resubmit with a prereq on the remove retry button branch
 * guest123124 history-daemon killed 
<guest123124> my poor battery :(
<seb128> kenvandine, approved
<kenvandine> seb128, thx
<seb128> yw!
<elopio> zbenjamin: if I want qtdeclarative5-qtmir-plugin on trusty, should I get it from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/testing ?
<mhall119> oSoMoN: bfiller: can one of your propose the app convergence session to summit so I can get it on the schedule?
<zbenjamin> elopio: the qtmir plugin?
<zbenjamin> elopio: i do not know about that, greyback_ should know
<elopio> zbenjamin: yes, it says you were the last to upload it to trusty.
<bfiller> mhall119: yeah will do it in a few
<mhall119> thanks bfiller
<greyback_> elopio: qtmir didn't exist in trusty days, so you'll need a backport, which I guess was in that ppa
<zbenjamin> elopio: wut?
<bfiller> mhall119: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22630/app-convergence/
<mhall119> thanks bfiller
<oSoMoN> mhall119, is the time displayed on http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22630/app-convergence/ (14:00 - 14:55) expressed in UTC ?
<mhall119> oSoMoN: yes, let me know if you need a different time
<mhall119> or different day
<oSoMoN> mhall119, that’s fine by me, just wanted to confirm
<mhall119> oSoMoN: would 1500 UTC work for you too?
<elopio> zbenjamin: yes, take a look at the Uploaded by column.
<elopio> but well, greyback_, where can I get qtmir for trusty?
<greyback_> elopio: you build it yourself, or get that PPA updated for you
<greyback_> why do you want qtmir on trusty? I don't even think mir works on trusty without a huge amount of work
<oSoMoN> mhall119, sure
<oSoMoN> mhall119, actually that’s even better for me, less rush for the lunch break
<elopio> greyback_: there is a snapcraft example that requires qtmir, and we are building it on travis that is trusty.
<elopio> so I want to check that the snap builds correctly. But if the qt snaps are >trusty only, I can skip it.
<greyback_> elopio: you'd better skip one needing qtmir
<elopio> sergiusens: ^
<sergiusens> elopio, greyback_ building, not running; or is this due to the gcc5 issue?
<sergiusens> elopio, we've been talking with tedg to remove the qml plugin all together and have it be a wiki part
<sergiusens> building and/or assembling, but not running
<greyback_> sergiusens: I've zero idea. mir uses c++14, so needs relative new compiler. And it's mesa side *might* require new-ish kernel. But if you have mir working, qtmir should build ok
<tedg> sergiusens: We should add an issue for that! /me is playing with issues still
<sergiusens> tedg, done
<rainman> is my nexus 6 supported by motorola
<rainman> is my nexus 6 by motorola supported with ubuntu touch
<kylian> i wana instal linux on my phone is that posible???
<dobey> !devices | rainman
<ubot5> rainman: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<shann> Hi, i have problem with my BQ E5 Ubuntu Edition, i wrong add group for user phablet. I try to reset my phone. but now i can't connect to wifi.
<shann> I think reset not work properly.
<shann> http://pastebin.com/SHMybX7T
<shann> i resolv recovery flash, i launch command after phone in recovery menu instead of launch command when boot phone in recovery mode.
<ogra_> shann, try to not run it as root but with sudo as a user
<ogra_> (like all the docs tell you)
<shann> i run ubuntu-device-flash in simple user and work, i wrong procedure run command after device in boot menu instead of launch command before boot device in recovery.
<ogra_> (and yes, the phone needs to be in bootloader, not in recovery mode)
<ogra_> ... like the line: 2015/10/30 22:43:43 Expecting the device to be in the bootloader... waiting tells you
<shann> Now i reconfigure my phone, webdav sync (owncloud) and davfs2 for files
<ogra_> just dont break it again :)
<shann> yes of course :)
<shann> strange, calendar sync perfectly, but in today scope when click on task i view task. but then click on open calendar not open them.
#ubuntu-touch 2015-10-31
<elimisteve> Hi everyone. I'm not here to be one of _those_ people and ask yet again about WhatsApp. Wait, wait yes I am...
<elimisteve> BUT, I have a more specific question :-)
<elimisteve> I thought that there couldn't be a WhatsApp Ubuntu Phone app made because the WhatsApp APIs are closed. But I just found http://www.whatsappfor.org/software/whatsapp-ubuntu-phone-touch/ and am wondering if it's possible for us to do the same thing?
<nhaines> elimisteve: you may provisionally ask your question!  ;)
<elimisteve> I'm not actually a WhatsApp user -- I use TextSecure/Signal -- but I know there is a TON of demand for WhatsApp
<nhaines> elimisteve: you could, but that's likewise an unlicensed third-party app and you'll get banned from the servers.
<elimisteve> and I want Ubuntu Phone to be desirable to as many people as possible
<nhaines> Also you won't be able to update your phone again, because the instructions require you to disable that.
<nhaines> They left all that out of their instrucitons, at least.
<elimisteve> hmm, interesting
<nhaines> In any case, the only thing to be done is to ask WhatsApp to support Ubuntu.
<elimisteve> Gotcha. Okay, thanks!
<daaaachu> hello! was wondering if anyone could explain how hard it would be to get a voip client like linphone or csipsimple or something that is already available in ubuntu to run under touch?
<Dragonkeeper> anyone here actually write qml code ?
<daaaachu> does anyone even talk here?
<Dragonkeeper> i just spoke  so ..yes ?
<daaaachu> ha, i asked a question 1/2 hr ago and nothing else since
<Dragonkeeper> well its 9am in UK   so might be why
<daaaachu> my biggest problem with touch is the lack of apps from day one. i am disapointed that there are so many good apps available in linux but everytbing has to be ported to touch
<daaaachu> i guess the devs are trying to maintain a consistent user interface]
<Dragonkeeper> anything should run on phone if u have the deps.  as for gui stuff u need apps with qml interface
<Dragonkeeper> alot of apsp on deskto are gtk
<daaaachu> i'll go google that now, cheers
<daaaachu> do you mean gtk apps will run on touch?
<Dragonkeeper> they will when the desktop part is introduced ,  but for the phones gui  its qml
<daaaachu> by qml do you mean qt?
<Dragonkeeper> sure
<daaaachu> i see that someone has got openoffice running on touch
<Dragonkeeper> im learning qml atm   just popped in to see if i could pick someones brain lol
<daaaachu> ahh, i only just installed touch tonight to see how advanced it is
<daaaachu> i love that the whole os is there, apt-get install
<Dragonkeeper> someone has gimp running too but its just a preview of things to come.  as far as i can tell atm it kinda breaks things
<daaaachu> true
<Dragonkeeper> apt-get only runs if u have rootfs rw mode     default ro     rw disables  OTA updates iirc
<daaaachu> yeah that was fairly quick to change
<daaaachu> overall, impressed with what they have done - just feel it is probably still a year or two away from being a serious contender against android
<Dragonkeeper> i think it will take over android when its at a better standard.   lack of apps is annoying  so thats why i ecided to try learn qml make my own apps that i need
<DanChapman> Dragonkeeper: Hey! what problem you having in qml?
<Dragonkeeper> hey DanChapman !  no problem, just a curiousity
<Dragonkeeper> was wondering if/how there was a way to display a small term that would be used to only display output from a cpp command
<DanChapman> Dragonkeeper: AFAIK you should be able to use re-use the terminal widget from the terminal app. http://www.unixarea.de/bq/bq-aquaris-e45-ubuntu.txt chapter 32 & 33 have some hints on what to do. Any reason it has to be a terminal if your just displaying output?
<Dragonkeeper> DanChapman: well im not sure it has to be a terminal .    e.g.  one of my buttons will call dmesg   so id want to output that .
<Dragonkeeper> its not going to have any input to that terminal   the only input will ne text fields and buttons
<daaaachu> agree it will smash android eventually, just needs usable apps now - thats why i was disapointed that things that already are stable and working on a normal ubuntu machine arent already available
<Dragonkeeper> daaaachu: cant expect them to make all the apps.   linux is a community after all ...
<Dragonkeeper> core apps for basic daily use are there
<daaaachu> not make all the apps - make the OS re-use what already works on a desktop
<Dragonkeeper> being worked on for when desktop mode is avalible to devices
<daaaachu> what is this desktop mode
<Dragonkeeper> when u plug the device into a tv a full desktop boots
<daaaachu> oh crazy
<daaaachu> but they arent making that available for the small touch screen?
<Dragonkeeper> well i assume (dont quote me)   that when gtk-mir is packaged in  then it will allow gtk apps on both sides ...
<Dragonkeeper> most apps might not fit on screen for just phone tho o.O
<daaaachu> but thats when the app developers could sense they are running in touch and adjust
<daaaachu> it would put the development back on the other teams
<DanChapman> Dragonkeeper: I presume you are using QProcess for that? personally I would create simple list model and append the output line-by-line using process->readLine(); then you can use it in a listview and save yourself some pain trying to get a terminal embedded
<Dragonkeeper> DanChapman: i have no cpp code as of yet ...  just started making the main gui  so just grabbing ideas
<Dragonkeeper> DanChapman: do you have an example of that so i have a kinda idea how to implement it ?
<DanChapman> errrm I might have... let me look
<daaaachu> all that said, i have tried all the alternatives today and touch is clearly the most advanced and most stable - look forward to seeing what it can do in another 6 months
<Dragonkeeper> daaaachu: what desktop apps do u need on the phone ?  or was it just a bonus to have ?
<daaaachu> the first thing i wanted was linphone or csipsimpe
<daaaachu> csipsimple
<daaaachu> but maybe the dev
<daaaachu> s will use liblinphone or similar and embed the sip client into touch
<Dragonkeeper> hmm
<Dragonkeeper> i wonder about tox  tho  i know that has a qml front end
<daaaachu> haha, i just put android back on
<daaaachu> i'll reflash and try tox - thank you for the heads up
<Dragonkeeper> might need look into it abit find out what client + version  but its worth a go .  let me know  haha    HF
<daaaachu> must say, i am impressed with how simple the touch dev's have made the process to flash a device. years ago this was one of the biggest hurdles to getting more people to use linux
<Dragonkeeper> u use android... thats linux ... :')
<daaaachu> ohhh it's not the same
<Dragonkeeper> sure it is ... linux is just a kernel
<daaaachu> google modified it so heavily
<daaaachu> and im sure some of their source is still closed
<daaaachu> maybe i am wrong
<Dragonkeeper> kernel is modular   they removed alot of unneeded stuff.. not really modified so much
<daaaachu> early days of android google had forked and were trying to push their changed upstream, a lot of it got rejected
<daaaachu> ive not kept up to date, so maybe those issues are all gone
 * Dragonkeeper hasnt used android in such a long time
<daaaachu> haha, i havent /me in 20 years
<Dragonkeeper> wow o.O   what u been using in that time ?
<daaaachu> life got in the way
<Dragonkeeper> yeah real life sucks right --- graphics arent that good :P
<daaaachu> thats right! i'd be happy with cmd line linphone but i doubt any of my customers would be
 * Dragonkeeper isnt really a fan of voip
<Dragonkeeper> DanChapman: :( dekko crashes when selecting full list of emails and deleting
<daaaachu> its actually really good if you have full control over the whole network
<Dragonkeeper> ahh right . guess it could be useful in work env
<daaaachu> running dd on a mobile phone
<daaaachu> never thought I would do this in my life
<Dragonkeeper> :')
<ogra_> yeah, the curse of a linux phone ... you never know, is it a server, is it a PC or is it juat a phone :)
<ogra_> *just
<daaaachu> but all the amazing tools that have already been written
<daaaachu> its a developer's dream
<DanChapman> Dragonkeeper: sorry got dragged away by kids. Here's a quick example of using qprocess in qml take a look at Command.h/cpp in backend/modules and in main.qml https://code.launchpad.net/~dpniel/+junk/qprocess-example
<Dragonkeeper> DanChapman: no problem ! appreciate it
<DanChapman> you can either just append each newline to a text area or append it to a listmodel the choice is up to you
<Dragonkeeper> ty sir :P
<Dragonkeeper> DanChapman: how can i delete everything in my inbox :'D
<Dragonkeeper> DanChapman: i cant do select all because dekko crashes and i dont seem to see a option to delete all in folder  i have 5000++ emails there lolz :P
<DanChapman> Dragonkeeper: atm the UI initially only loads 50 messages then it will load another 50 when you hit load more and so on.... So the multi select action will only work on the loaded messages and not select _all_ you mail in that mailbox. It seems to be working fine for me here. Does the log file under ~/.cache/dekko.dekkoproject/logs/IMAP show any issues?
<Dragonkeeper> checking
<DanChapman> I wonder if an action in the folder list view to "Delete all messages in mailbox" would be handy
<DanChapman> I can see it being tedious having to do it in increments if all you want to do is wipe the whole folder
<Dragonkeeper> DanChapman: i hold to give selection . click the tick to select all in view , click delete ,  it waits  then app crashes .. i check logs but seems like no errors . emails did delete  but .. yeah annoying :P
<Dragonkeeper> well i would welcome a empty folder button at folder selection :)
<Dragonkeeper> DanChapman: oh i know its annoying me pointing stuff out lol  but  also on my server i have extra folder to send stuff i want to save.  so maybe an option to add extra folders  or read the folders server as ?
<daaaachu> & i have a voip session running from touch - thank you for making me try again dragonkeeper :)
<DanChapman> interesting... so it does set the deleted flags. I'll look into it.
<Dragonkeeper> ty :)
<Dragonkeeper> daaaachu: u used tox ?
<DanChapman> Dragonkeeper: could you please file a bug for the extra folders thing https://bugs.launchpad.net/dekko/+filebug
<daaaachu> i started down that path and it gave a fatal error as it was missing something - didnt spend a lot of time on it, went back to linphone
<daaaachu> so my next step would be to make a new front end for linphone
<Dragonkeeper> DanChapman: done :)
<Dragonkeeper> daaaachu: ah so your using linphone in cli ... good to know
<daaaachu> yeah that worked and has good codec support, just not the GUI
<daaaachu> ipsec works too
<daaaachu> its really a very good platform - i am impressed
<daaaachu> miles ahead of what any other projects has done
<Dragonkeeper> well load up ubuntu-sdk  make a frontend and publish it ;)
 * Dragonkeeper feels like there isnt enough apps in the store and too many webapps that arent useful
<daaaachu> i agree with you
<daaaachu> thats why i was disapointed that the existing apps like linphone wouldnt just work out of the box
<daaaachu> it would have given touch a massive head start - maybe in the next release they will get there - I still havent read much about it, only found it today
<Dragonkeeper> im working on something that will do multiple things  so i have a kinda all in one app
<Dragonkeeper> just to mape term commands more friendly
<Dragonkeeper> s/ape/make/
<Dragonkeeper> which also made me wonder why sshfs isnt included in OS by default
<Dragonkeeper> not a problem scp is  so i cna work with that
<daaaachu> what do you need ssshfs for
<Dragonkeeper> just thought it would be nice to mount a external fs onto device and use it to stream music/video from
<daaaachu> true - scp works then
<daaaachu> as long as you dont have a slow link
<Dragonkeeper> scp works to move files to the device.  but if u have alot of files u want  u might find sshfs to stream a better choice
<daaaachu> there is a protocol that tv's and nas's implement for streaming
<daaaachu> starts with d - my memory fails me
<daaaachu> but if you implemented that client side, it would fit with a lot of other existing products
<daaaachu> dlna?
<Dragonkeeper> sshfs would work for any device that has ssh tho
<Dragonkeeper> wouldnt need to stream to a tv  because when desktop mode is avalible ud have a tv there :P
<daaaachu> you'll need an account on the other end though
<daaaachu> and have to put password in every time, or cache the ssh key
<daaaachu> i like the idea though, touch will be amazing with the desktop mode
<daaaachu> im converted
<Dragonkeeper> o.O save password or use a key file .  only one time setup as with most things
<daaaachu> touch > android
<daaaachu> haha, vi and python on my mobile now
<Dragonkeeper> why not just install java while your at it :')
<daaaachu> noooooo
<Dragonkeeper> :D
<daaaachu> never a fan
<daaaachu> python so good though, quick to prototype
<Dragonkeeper> python is ok
<daaaachu> got to go to bed - cheers again for your help & good luck with your app!
<JanC> Dragonkeeper: there is also #ubuntu-app-devel BTW
<Dragonkeeper> JanC: ty
<shann> Hi, i should clear evolution-contacts database, i not found command for this i have 73 contacts in db.
<shann> i go to contacts and option for select all items and click on delete option, confirm delete all :).
<pdq_> chromium browser running on my phone: https://youtu.be/6e9lsT_Yh1U
<lotuspsychje> pdq_: nice one, how did you do it?
<pdq_> https://plus.google.com/+ReinerKlenk/posts/5Jwzahxjxsw
<vthompson> bzoltan_, zbenjamin, zsombi Is there a recommended way to install the latest UI Toolkit that's installed on the rc-proposed image on your development machine? The one in wily (and in the SDK team PPA) appears to be 1.3.1627+15.10.20150908-0ubuntu1 whereas the version in rc-proposed is 1.3.1688+15.04.20151018.1-0ubuntu1. Does the PPA just need to be updated?
<mimecar> hi...
<bzoltan_> vthompson:  the Staging PPA has the latest possible UITK https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+packages that is rev1706
<bzoltan_> vthompson:  But if you want the real deal :) then pull the ubuntu-sdk-ide and ubuntu-sdk-dev packags from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/tools-development/+packages
<bzoltan_> vthompson:  that is release candidate of the future SDK's .. The Desktop Kit in that release is exactly what is on the rc-proposed.
<vthompson> bzoltan_, thanks, I tried to build from source, but I was missing dependencies. I'm in the process of upgrading to xenial now
<bzoltan_> vthompson:  The best SDK experience you get on LTS and on Vivid...
<vthompson> bzoltan_, no turning back now though! :)
<bzoltan_> vthompson: I have enabled the 16.04 build for that new package... I hope in 24 hours the packages will be available
<vthompson> bzoltan_, awesome thanks!
#ubuntu-touch 2015-11-01
<jdorleans> Does anyone know how to do SSH in the Ubuntu Emulator?
<jdorleans__> Ok guys, I've just got it. All we need to do is to run from the terminal: adb shell
#ubuntu-touch 2016-10-31
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<sil2100> Hello
<SebthreeBQM10HD> sil2100, hi
<robinhero> hey guys, I'm trying to use citrain device upgrade, but I get the following error message:
<robinhero> Reading package lists... Done
<robinhero> adb shell SUDO_ASKPASS=/tmp/askpass.sh sudo -A apt-mark hold lxc-android-config
<robinhero> lxc-android-config was already set on hold.
<robinhero> how can I solve this?
<dobey> robinhero: that just seems like a message, not an error
<robinhero> yes, it continues the process after a few seconds (maybe 30?), but it still doesn't work. maybe a need a newer citrain, since there was a big change on Bileto (new ppa naming schema, etc)
<robinhero> I want to use this ppa, but it doesn't work... : https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2120/+packages
<robinhero> @dobey ^
<dobey> robinhero: what doesn't work exactly?
<robinhero> I use this command: citrain device-upgrade 2120 1111
<robinhero> but get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23407045/
<dobey> robinhero: yes you need a newer citrain tool it seems
<robinhero> @dobey, maybe this isn't the proper name of the ppa
<robinhero> but I added the ubuntu-sdk ppa
<robinhero> is there another ppa for this purpose?
<dobey> robinhero: what version of phablet-tools-bileto do you have?
<robinhero> dobey, 1.2.1+16.10.20160922-0ubuntu1
<dobey> hrmm, same here. but i don't know if that is the fixed version
<dobey> ok there's a bug in the bileto script
<robinhero> is there a workaround?
<dobey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23407096/
<dobey> that change in /usr/bin/bileto might work around the problem, but i'm not 100% sure it's the correct fix
<dobey> robinhero: i guess that helped?
<hcuot> I saw some videos of Ubuntu phones running pre OTA 14, But I can't find information about the improvements made in the pre OTA 14.
<hcuot> Somebody know where I can find some information about?
<dobey> well, everything in those videos may not necessarily be in an actual OTA to stable
<dobey> any bug fixes that would go into OTA14 should show up at https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestone/14
<hcuot> Oh, ok thanks :)
#ubuntu-touch 2016-11-01
<happydaddy> Hey. First time in this channel.
<happydaddy> Just installed ota 13 and wondering if it has smb (cifs) so I can share media w/out connecting cables
<JanC> I'm too lazy to check, but I doubt the phones have Samba installed
<JanC> you can enable ssh though, and there are some apps for sharing using FTP & bluetooth
<happydaddy_> OK.
<happydaddy> Hey. Sorry but I'm new to cir but excited to try my new Ubuntu touch on nexus4
<happydaddy> Irc not. Cir   I'm wondering how to make the most of ota 13
<happydaddy> Like can I use the terminal in a normal Ubuntu way? Sudo apt get install
<RAOF> You can use the terminal, but not apt (without potentially breaking updates)
<m0n5t3r__> for the record, sshfs works just fine, no need for samba
<core86> any one here?
<test> test
<intelpc> has anyone succellfully boot ubuntu touch on x86 hardware?
<popey> intelpc: kind of. unity 8 works on x86 laptops/desktops
<popey> intelpc: but not touch, we haven't ever done a full port of the whole stack to an x86 *phone*
<intelpc> hi popey nice to meet you
<intelpc> any url for unity8?
<popey> Well, our 16.10 release ships with unity 8 pre-installed
<popey> as a login option
<intelpc> but the UI in 16.10 is for touch screen?
<intelpc> unity 8 is the default option?
<popey> Unity 8 is an option in 16.10. Not the default, but you can choose it during login
<intelpc> I try it now.
<intelpc> dd if=ubuntu-16.10-desktop-amd64.iso\
<intelpc> previous question
<intelpc> i have download all file from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<intelpc> how to boot ubuntu touch on x86 hardware
<intelpc> i am famility with many bootload software grub isolinux clover
<intelpc> and know what is efi and mbr
<intelpc> any tips for boot ubuntu touch on x86 hardware?
<popey> typically you copy that iso to a usb stick and boot off the usb stick
<intelpc> waty
<intelpc> wait
<intelpc> you mean ubuntu desktop or ubuntu touch?
<popey> touch is basically unity 8 on mir
<popey> we don't have generic x86 images which are identical to the phone ubuntu touch (unity8) images
<intelpc> which iso i should download? mir?
<intelpc> the file in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/ is for what?
<popey> What hardware are you installing on?
<intelpc> many
<intelpc> atom corem i3 i5
<intelpc> are tablet notebook
<intelpc> tablet and notebook
<intelpc> just wander how to use those file .   using grub?
<popey> ok, so our best supported image is the 16.10 release, http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.10/
<intelpc> sorry
<intelpc> we don't talk ubuntu desktop
<popey> What is the ultimate goal?
<intelpc> i mean this variant : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<popey> We don't have images of that for x86 devices.
<popey> 08:51 < popey> intelpc: but not touch, we haven't ever done a full port of the whole stack to an x86 *phone*
<popey> as I said :)
<intelpc> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<intelpc> have you see the *i386* image in this url?
<intelpc> what platform these image build for?
<popey> generic x86 devices
<popey> laptops, tablets, touch screen devices with x86 processors
<intelpc> how to use these image? via grub?
<popey> also, the x86 based emulator
<intelpc> they cannot run on real hardware?
<popey> I don't know, I don't know of any x86 hardware they have been used on
<popey> someone else might.
<intelpc> yes
<intelpc> i heard
<intelpc> i heard someone in community who install ubuntu touch on a Thinkpad 8 tablet
<popey> I wouldn't use those images though
<intelpc> first, if i have skill such as: boot android x86 on hardware, familier with most boot loader. and well know linux.
<intelpc> so any little tips for me on how to use those file on real x86 hardware?
<intelpc> i don't see any info about how to boot ubuntu touch using a bootloader
<intelpc> after google
<intelpc> just need a little guide or info
<intelpc> not need a step-by-step guide
<konnn> Hello. Is there ant way to edit, via developer mode, and set IMEI settings?
<popey> I think that stuff is buried away in another partition. You may need a tool from the manufacturer to do that. I don't think we provide the tools to do it.
<mcphail> I don't think canonical would be allowed to distribute a tool to change IMEI
<konnn__> Hello,
<konnn__> after reflashing from android to ubuntu touch, the sim cards were unable to register to the network. Searching I noticed that IMEI numbers were not set. In android there is the engineer mode where someone can set these by getting there.
<konnn__> Is there any way to do it in ubuntu touch, even if I have to edit system files?
<dobey> konnn__: you need to ask your device manufacturer about how to restore the IMEI. you can't do it from within ubuntu touch, afaik
<konnn__> well, thank you for your reply
<dobey> you need a special tool from the manufacturer, generally, to fix IMEI and such
<konnn__> there are tools for that in android, so certainly in ubuntu is unable?
<konnn__> Is due to the device or th OS?
<AngelXenial> what devices is it dobey ?
<dobey> it's not my device, so i don't know
<konnn__> It is the BQ E5
<AngelXenial> try flashtools of bq
<dobey> well i guess you have the tool already. afaik it's the same tool used to repartition the device
<dobey> which is exactly how you would have broken it
<konnn__> sort of
<konnn__> but I tried to reflash
<konnn__> when I set the IMEI via engineer mode in android is ok
<konnn__> then, I try to reflash to ubuntu but ...
<konnn__> imeis lost again
<konnn__> is there a mode to repartition in that tool>
<konnn__> ?
<konnn__> or icluded in the flash function?
<dobey> the partitioning is different for ubuntu than for android. i'm pretty sure there is a way to repartition without flashing, yes
<AngelXenial> try this  guide http://techprolonged.com/2015/12/fix-invalid-imei-restore-nvram-nandroid-sp-flash-tool/
<dobey> anyway, for specifics on how to fix the issue you really need to talk to bq support
<konnn__> Well, I' ll tha method, thank you.
<Mister_Q> konnn__, as I told you on github the fix on android is just a software fix. ubuntu looks for the imei partitions for that. you really should send it to bq to get it fixed
<konnn__> Ok, I certainly deeply consider your recomendations and feel thank for that.
<konnn__> Also, shall go through IAW the previous link and indetify if that is a software or hardware fix?
<Mister_Q> I had that problem on one of my devices before and it was just a software fix that wasnt recognized on ubuntu after I tried
<konnn__> IAW  http://techprolonged.com/2015/12/fix-invalid-imei-restore-nvram-nandroid-sp-flash-tool/ ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<Mister_Q> konnn, yes it was similar to that
<john52> Hello there, I need help for Android device (HTC one M8) which i had bought second hand. This phone contain asian version of Android OS.I want to change it to English OS.
<mcphail> john52: you're not in the right channel, unless you have Ubuntu Touch on the device
#ubuntu-touch 2016-11-02
<kevin__> how do I purge telegram info? I've installed it but it wouldn't activate my account on the phone when I put in the code, now anytime it launches (even on uninstall, reinstall) telegram sends new activation codes and I'm stuck at a white screen.
<samuraibsd> If I'm flashing to a Nexus 7, should I be seeing "This phone needs restoring from a PC or service center?"
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<Kiryat8> What is the reason that on the phone Bluetooth is so buggy when Android Bluetooth is at least stable. Why not reuse the Android code?
<Kiryat8> I see UBPorts is also stuck on Bluetooth on their ports
<SebthreeBQM10HD> buggy how?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and which phone?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bluetooth motly works ok with this tablet for me
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and bluetooth will be the same or mostly across ubuntu devices
<Kiryat8> Nexus4 reboots
<SebthreeBQM10HD> although the nexus 4
<Kiryat8> On phone you have to have handsfree in the car
<SebthreeBQM10HD> will be diffeent here and their
<SebthreeBQM10HD> for a more proper ubuntu touch experince for certain things or bevause of
<Kiryat8> This is a show stopper when driving
<SebthreeBQM10HD> a more recent commercial device would be supported better
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and no i dont use hands free
<Kiryat8> I have dual boot Android and switch when on a trip
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ok
<Kiryat8> According to the UBPorts devices that are newer about all works except the bluetooth
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I think ubuntu touch has more supprt and proper support on the commercial devices]
<Kiryat8> I thought touch used the Android hardware drivers somehow.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> commercial devices as in from BQ or Meizu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and Idon't mean the old first ones, not the BQ e4.5 phone or Meizu Mx 4
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but anything after those
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I think that's where Ubunu touch in general, will work best
<Kiryat8> In the bluetooth bug reports I see many bugs on BQ
<SebthreeBQM10HD> which bq ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> as for newer Nexus phones well thos aren't supportd officaly
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hence the port
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and as a result you shoudn't expct Ubuntu touch to pretty much completly work there and how intended
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and on my BQ M10 HD tablet, tried various bluetooth devices now, and they mostly work ok,  sometimes a few issue getting them connected again
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Kiryat8, phonewise in general, the most supported phone is probaly the Meizu PRo 5 currently but that's no longer on sale from the manfuacter
<Kiryat8> look in the bug reports https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Kiryat8, you should report your issues as bugs I guess
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and that's ok to us Android for now for what you were doing
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I have differnet devices for different tasks as well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but mostly use this Ubuntu tablet now :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and Ubuntu touch is always improving every six weeks or so and a new over the air update
<Kiryat8> I reported the bug but evidently there are so many as no feedback
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yeah takes time
<SebthreeBQM10HD> they only get
<SebthreeBQM10HD> uhmm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> well not sure quite, but probabably about 50 devs at most really
<Kiryat8> I just looks like we do not need to reinvent the wheel
<SebthreeBQM10HD> probably only about 20 people working on ubuntu touch ful time or mostly, I Don't know quite
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but yes a small team
<sil2100> Help from community developers is more than welcome ;)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> sil2100, indeed and hi
<sil2100> Hello!
<Kiryat8> I am on the release candidate cycle so updates are here but not on Bluetooth
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Kiryat8, I don't think bluetooth is one of those things they would be  trying to change
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Kiryat8, but one of those things instead that they would want working like Android
<Kiryat8> Just for a phone legally here you must have a hand fee car kit. I do like Ubuntu touch and when I have to go back to Android I keep swiping the wrong way trying to remember how they do things
<sil2100> Bluetooth is a very tricky component, not many bluez people available
<SebthreeBQM10HD> whats bluez?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> a name of a team or
<Kiryat8> bluetooth package
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Kiryat8, whre is here for yoy
<sil2100> It's the name of the package and the bluetooth stack we use
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ok
<Kiryat8> Kiryat Shmona Israel
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Kiryat8, oh ok and same here in uk legally if going to use mobile whilst driving car hands free, but they would encourge people to stop and use a phone
<Kiryat8> Are there instructions somewhere how to debug a Bluetooth problem? I attached the phone logs but if I could be of more help..
<brunch875> has kernel 3.4 reached EOL? That's what utouch is using right now, isn't it?
<greyback> brunch875: utouch uses whatever kernel the phone manufacturer ships. 3.4 is old, but I think shipped on the Nexus4, so we use it.
<greyback> N4 is over 5 years old though
<kaisoz> hi there
<kaisoz> just a quick question
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> which is?
<kaisoz> I've resolved a bug, did the merge proposal which has been approved by a reviewer
<kaisoz> which is the next step? should I change the issue status to "Fix committed"?
<kaisoz> should the reviewer do it?
<sil2100> kaisoz: normally the bug is switched to Fix Committed when the given merge is staged for a package release
<sil2100> kaisoz: so it's up to the person doing the release (or Bileto landing)
<kaisoz> perfect
<kaisoz> thank you very much sil2100
<dobey> brunch875, greyback: well, more accurately, ubuntu on a phone/tablet uses whatever kernel version is used with the version of android that the image for that device is based on, which is typically the version of android the device shipped with.
<inkbottle> Hi, where can I have feedback about installing "some" linux distro, on "some" originally android phone/tablet?
<dobey> well this channel is for ubuntu, and the porting guide is linked in the topic
<inkbottle> dobey: OK, thanks, I'll go and see this link
<ubuntuforever100> Anyone know if the fix for network manager https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/1104476 will be pulled into an ota update anytime soone?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1104476 in network-manager (openSUSE) "Network manager cannot connect to WPA2/PEAP/MSCHAPv2 network without CA_Certificate" [High,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-touch 2016-11-03
<Acou_Bass> eey all, im wanting to use the 'my activity' scope to display fitbit data, but when i try to login it simply says Loading... on the screen without ever asking me for a fitbit login =\ i saw theres a bug on launchpad related to the Today scope but it seems to do it for me regardless of if i load the my activity scope via the Today one
<dlandau> Hi all. I just installed Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 5 from ubports, but I'm immediately running in to a problem. Some apps such as Music, and importantly: Browser refuse to launch.
<dlandau> There is a splash screen for a couple of seconds and then the phone just returns to whatever I was previously doing.
<dlandau> What to do? Where can I find logs?
<hamid999[m]> Guys i want to buy a phone duble os android and ubuntu touch
<hamid999[m]> Any one can help me to find that?
<tsdgeos> oSoMoN: hi there, i'm not sure https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2134 works as expected, my xenial chroot still wants to install 1.18.3-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 instead of 1.18.3-0ubuntu0.16.04.1~overlay2
<oSoMoN> tsdgeos, yes indeed, we need to bump the version number in that silo to something like 1.18.3-0ubuntu0.16.04.1.1~overlay1
<jgdx> seb128, hey, on unity7, if I try changing the launcher shortcut to super, it is reverted after two seconds. Why?
<matv1> what was the purpose/target of last weeks sprint?
<matv1> if I may ask
<matv1> :)
<HonP> Hi guys, in my Nexus 4, i have problem within some application - call application, notification bar, webapp-browser and so on, that bottom of screen does not work as expected. I am not able to start/stop call, to draw notification back up, to view tabs in webapp and so on. Do you know what with it?
<HonP> ubuntu touch Version 562 and i think it started samewhere around Version 558+-.
<hamid999[m]> Witch device support ubuntu touch completly and are you good with ubuntu touch?
<matv1> HonP I am currently running 561 rc proposed on my N4 and have no such problems
<matv1> does rotating the device make any difference?
<HonP> matv1, rotating helps. For example i can draw notification bar/panel back, but screens like start/end call cannot be rotated.
<matv1> HonP but you are sure that in other apps, the bottom of the screen is completey responsive?
<matv1> if not, then it seems like a hardware issue you are having
<matv1> It sounds like the same issue i a have on my N4. there is a vertical screen grid line that is completey unresponsive
<matv1> but it is on the left of my screen (in portrait mode)
<HonP> nono, hardware error probably not, i can use this part of digitizer in other apps.
<matv1> oh right.
<matv1> and restarting does not solve it?
<HonP> :) No.
<HonP> maybe all the gestures, where you drag from very bottom up, does not work.
<HonP> yes, the gestures are strange, but i dont know how to solve it (and can't make a calls:( )
<matv1> I have just reconfirmed on my end that i can start calls, activate the ogra webapp navigation thingy and start new tabs in the browser app
<matv1> so it doesnt seem to be a generic issue in the latest images either
<matv1> weird stuff !
<HonP> and what is it that you have with your screen?
<matv1> HonP I assume it is a faulty digitizer
<matv1> doesnt sound like the same issue
<matv1> it has been like that for months
<HonP> not the same, but maybe similar?
<HonP> hm... i have this problem like 14days.
<HonP> meybe less.
<HonP> is there any way how to resync digitizer?
<matv1> HonP I don´t know
<matv1> But i will upgrade to 562 just to see if I dont get the same issue then
<matv1> gimme a couple of minutes :)
<HonP> (ok, it did not help me)
<matv1> HonP I just upgraded to 562 and still i do not get that issue
<HonP> now i try to find something that works with touchscreen, but to be honest, i am not doing well.
<matv1> HonP in that case you might want to try reflashing to stable channel just to rule out that hw issue
<HonP> matv1, ehm reflash? I would like to do it only as a last option...
<matv1> HonP I believe you can do that without losing your data..
<matv1> not sure about the exact command though..
<HonP> I am not sure. With nexus 4 i needed to flash with sudo system-image-cli -vvvv --switch $newchannel.
<HonP> otherwise flash is too big and flashing process crashes.
<matv1> mh that doesnt sound right
<HonP> ubuntu-device-flash sound better? :)
<matv1> popey ^^ there is a way to reflash from rc proposed to stable without losing data right?
<HonP> matv1, in my notes, i have written that it could be reflashed without loosing data.
<HonP> (question is - Do I trust my notes? :)) )
<matv1> popey even has a script on github to backup your data just in case
<matv1> its on github somewhere
<Kiryat8> On my Nexus4 sometimes when I switch to/from lanscape mode, I loose the touch input for a lose of a better word
<HonP> Kiryat8, ?
<Kiryat8> After reboot all goes back to normal
<HonP> Kiryat8, reboot does not help here...
<Kiryat8> HonP: yes
<matv1> Kiryat8 is that for the entire screen?
<popey> matv1: yes, you can re-flash without losing data, just don't do --wipe
<Kiryat8> HonP: I understand. I am sure I could not swipe to access the left panel or carousel running software stack
<matv1> popey thanks that was for HonP
<matv1> popey mind sharing where you have your backup script for the umphteens time again :) ?
<dobey> you can switch channels directly on the phone without losing data even
<dobey> the system-image-cli method is absolutely fine for switching channels
<matv1> HonP so both  system-image-cli and ubuntu-device-flash should be good as long as you dont do the --wipe option
<matv1> thanks dobey
<matv1> dobey while you are around :).. have you ever heard of being able to resync the digitizer?
<matv1> on an N4
<dobey> u-d-f might be faster depending on how things are connected to the network, though
<dobey> no
<popey> matv1: github by nickname buds
<matv1> popey right cheers
<dobey> but it doesn't sound like the touchscreen is "out of sync" (whatever that means)
<matv1> dobey right sounds to me like a hw issue
<matv1> flashing to stable should confirm that
<jarlath> My E4.5 isn't sharing content anymore. I can't send a picture to telegram and also can't open downloads with the document viewer. The camera also reports "Low storage space" despite Baobab showing free space on the device and SD card when I connect the phone via USB to the desktop. Can anyone help?
<dobey> well, not necessarily
 * matv1 bets that HonP still has the issue when he reverts to stable :)
<jarlath> There is a storage issue on the SD card, which I've fixed.
<HonP> matv1, dobey ok i will try flash to stable and report here later...
<matv1> HonP cool gd luck
<HonP> matv1, do you know exact the stable channel name for Nexus4?
<dobey> ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu
<HonP> there is some error in system-image-cli because it tries to find some files where they are not.
<HonP> great thanks
<matv1> HonP like dobey said. And when you want to go back to the channel you have now that would be: ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu
<HonP>  system-image-cli does not work - /var/lib/system-image/keyring.tar.xz.asc does not exist.
<dobey> did you run it as sudo?
<HonP> no, directly as a root...
<HonP> but good point
<Dom134> Has anybody managed to download a file from nextcloud through the browser? I can sync files through the owncloud appeared, but get a httperror 500 service unavailable using the browser. I have a pro 5
<Dom134> * app
<mcphail> Dom134: I've just tried and, you're right, I get a 503
<mcphail> Dom134: I suspect the login credientials aren't shared with the downloader
<Dom134> not just me then! Thanks
<oSoMoN> Mirv, have you seen bug #1638517 ? would you mind confirming it?
<ubot5`> bug 1638517 in qtsystems-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Mir-backed InputDeviceModel doesn’t work on touch device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1638517
<Dom134> mcphail: is that in userspace or outside our control?
<mcphail> Dom134: I suspect there isn't an immediate workaround, but certainly worth filing a bug
<Dom134> will do, thanks for checking it out
<mcphail> Dom134: I can +1 it if you let me know the bug number
<Dom134> thanks, in between childcare so not sure when I will get the chance!
<mcphail> :)
<taiebot> Is there a reason for the numbers of characters to be limited when clicking on notification on the dash. It's quite frustrating when you cannot read the full text message and have to click to open the messaging app. It's either i should get a notification but to get half the story to quick reply is not easy.
<jarlath> Factor reset solved the issues. No idea what might have caused it.
#ubuntu-touch 2016-11-04
<HonP> Hi, could i ask what this says?
<HonP> http://pastebin.com/5xJdQr85
<zzarr> hello! will it be possible to port Ubuntu to a Android phone or tablet running Android 6 or 7 if one have the binary blob?
<zzarr> I mean, I know it's possible now in theory, but I mean automatically
<luxpir_> created a chroot to run CLI software in - it's great. but I'm bumping up against space restrictions quite a lot, having the chroot in my home dir. I could move it to the SD card but have concern about performance/longeivity. Otherwise what can I remove from the chroot (vivid) to slim it down a few hundred meg?
<luxpir_> Running ncdu shows the lang packs take up the majority of the space. Are these safe to rm?
<Tims_Tech> Can someone help me build ubuntu touch from a cm11 source?
<dobey> luxpir_: you can put the chroot on SD instead and it should be fine. might be a little slower depending on how much disk i/o you need to hit with it. you can probably uninstall langpacks you don't need and gui bits from the chroot if you don't need them, too
<Acou_Bass> arent the chroots fairly minimal anyway? i wasnt really sure to be honest
<dobey> Acou_Bass: grabbing the vivid-preinstalled tarball that is used for the phone image itself isn't really minimal no. it has unity8 and all the langpackas for the phone, along the system apps like browser and system settings
<Acou_Bass> what, the libertine containers?? wow, thought theyd be much smaller than that hehe
<dobey> no
<dobey> making your own chroot and creating a libertine container are not the same thing
<Acou_Bass> ohh right
<Acou_Bass> i assumed he meant libertine containers :P
<dobey> but libertine containers have Xorg and stuff too, because it's meant for running legacy X apps
<Acou_Bass> thats it, i sort of thought they were minimal 'by default' but then when you install for example libreoffice its obviously gonna pull in the Xorg stuff
<bregma> libertine containers are minimal
<bregma> they on;y have Xlib when it gets pulled in as a dependency
<Acou_Bass> right
<Acou_Bass> i have no idea how most of this stuff works to be honest, i just take it for granted that it does :P BUT, in the future would it be possible to (for example) use snappy to install a Xorg app under mir and have it launch in the same sort of way libertine-contained apps do?
<Acou_Bass> i mean, snaps are 'self-contained' anyway arent they?
<dobey> bregma: doesn't libertine always install matchbox by default, and thus at least matchbox+Xorg are always installed?
<dobey> at least, that's what it seemed like when i created a new empty container
<dobey> Acou_Bass: no, not in the future. it already works that way
<Acou_Bass> ahhh right ;D
<Acou_Bass> but snaps jst arent available on ubuntu touch yet are they? still uses .click
<Acou_Bass> but when ubuntu touch 'makes the switch' to snappy, we will be able to do away with this libertine container thing and just use snaps?
<dobey> ie a unity7 snap under unity8 session, is run with xmir
<dobey> from the app launcher any way
<dobey> well you can't use snaps for things that aren't packaged as snaps
<Acou_Bass> right
<Acou_Bass> but presumably as snappy becomes bigger lmore things will be packaged as such ;D
<Acou_Bass> ive already seen the amount of snaps available, pretty awesome how quick its taken off
<dobey> but sure, you should be able to run liberoffice under the unity8 session today, from a snap, on a xenial+overlay install on x86 somewhere
<Acou_Bass> cool
<Acou_Bass> so all it really would take to do it on a phone, is a 'libreoffice ARM snap' ?
<dobey> most of the snaps in the store are cli tools or server things, really
<Acou_Bass> and obviously for snappy to be available on the phone
<Acou_Bass> and that would run libreoffice under Xmir on the phone, confined in a similar way to a libertine container/regular Mir app?
<bregma> yes
<Acou_Bass> thats pretty awesome
<Acou_Bass> i mean... *in a way* i like the current libertine method purely because it shows a clear seperation between 'real' phone apps and 'legacy' ones, so no one is under any illusion that they will be a true native experience or whatevr
<Acou_Bass> but at the same time, its a bit clunky and so i would really love to see it streamlined into the 'snappy way' i just said ;D
<bregma> a snap running on a Mir server like Unity 8 will still use XMir, and there will still be confinement that needs to be mediated, but it should be pretty much invisible to the end-user
<Acou_Bass> yeah
<bregma> also, the same snap should "just work" on Unity 7, which makes both testing and transition to Unity 8 easier
<Acou_Bass> thats it... in a very small way im not sure 'invisible to the end-user' is a good thing for the phone (its great for desktop though), because it means Joe Average might install 'libreoffice ARM snap' and expect a slick phone app with fancy convergence magic, and instead he gets libreoffice squished onto his little 5" phone screen and the ugly default GTK theme :P
<Acou_Bass> whereas if you do it 'the libertine way' you sort of know what youre getting yourself into and accept it wont be a 'true' native app etc.
<luxpir_> thanks dobey, will slim down the chroot and pop it on SD
<AlexMex90> Hi, I need some help with my Nexus 4. The sound indicator is not working and I have no audio, is there a way to get it to work again without rebooting? I would appreciate it :)
<AlexMex90> also, for some reason the calendar displays two November 6's
<AlexMex90> hello?
<Acou_Bass> AlexMex90: is it a newly-flashed device?
<AlexMex90> No, I have been using it for like 2 or 3 months
<AlexMex90> the sound indicator just died I wasn't even playing audio
<dobey> AlexMex90: do you have terminal app installed?
<AlexMex90> yes
<dobey> AlexMex90: you can run "restart indicator-sound" to restart the indicator
<AlexMex90> d'oh, I should have tried something like that. I will try
<Acou_Bass> hmm weird, and this just started happening recently? the sound indicator issue?
<Acou_Bass> 0,o
<Acou_Bass> im not sure what to make of that xD thats odd
<Acou_Bass> and does it come back if you reboot and then die afterwards? or is it just permanently gone
<dobey> sounds like it crashed, or maybe pulseaudio or something did
<AlexMex90> when I run "restart indicator-sound" it says "restart: Unknown instance:"
<AlexMex90> it comes back after rebooting, but from time to time it dies
<AlexMex90> and I haven't found any concrete way of triggering
<dobey> try just "start indicator-sound" then
<AlexMex90> it may die if I am playing video or music, or it may suddenly die
<dobey> i guess restart might fail if it's not actually running
<AlexMex90> sometimes after rebooting it does start at all
<AlexMex90> lemme see
<dobey> i wonder if maybe something is wrong with your phone hardware. definitely never seen that on my nexus 4, nor on my nexus 5 even
<AlexMex90> I don't know, it worked fine with cyanogenmod before and most of the time it works perfectly in Ubuntu
<AlexMex90> with start indicator-sound apparently the process starts ok, but the indicator is not working yet: "indicator-sound stop/start, process 18924"
<dobey> it doesn't re-appear?
<AlexMex90> no, where it should be in the top bar I only see a gear with the text "indicator-sound"
<dobey> sounds like a deeper problem than just the indicator then
<AlexMex90> apparently it dies right after starting it
<dobey> what channel are you on?
<AlexMex90> stable
<dobey> odd. i don't think there's been any changes to the sound bits for a while really
<AlexMex90> is there any kind of log?
<dobey> yes. you can check dmesg or syslog perhaps
<dobey> and there are logs for user session bits under ~/.cache/upstart/
<AlexMex90> I will give them a look, give me one sec.
<AlexMex90> is there any difference to use the bq aquaris e4.5 stable channel over the regular stable channel in the nexus4? I have read that with that channel location works better.
<dobey> i don't know
<dobey> location worked just fine on my nexus 5 with the ubuntu channel (there is no aquaris channel for nexus 5)
<dobey> never used location on my nexus 4, or installed a sim in it
<dobey> well, it worked fine when outside; if you want agps i think you need the HERE stuff
<AlexMex90> mmmm does it change something at kernel level? or I may have hardware issues installing that?
<AlexMex90> I ran sudo dmesg and I could not identify nothing about the indicator, I added grep sound and I only got:
<AlexMex90> "input: apq8064-tabla-snd-card Button Jack as /devices/platform/soc-audio.0/sound/card0/input3
<AlexMex90> and the same but with input4 at the end instead of input3
<dobey> no, doesn't change the kernel
<dobey> it changes the default installed apps
<dobey> yeah, dmesg doesn't have anything about the indicator itself
<AlexMex90> the logs in ~/.cache/upstart/ seem to be better
<dobey> but if hardware is disappearing, it should say so in dmesg / syslog
<dobey> if the indicator crashed, there should be something in /var/crash too
<AlexMex90> indicator-sound-WARNING **: Name lost or unable to acquire bus.com.canonica.indicator.sound g_dbus_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished with error: Error receiving message: Connection reset by peer (g-io-error-quark, 44). Exiting. indicator-sound-Message: service.vala:219: scroll: 1
<AlexMex90> pretty much it says that multiple times and the line: indicator-sound-Message: service.vala:219: scroll: 1 repeats frequently
<AlexMex90> (process:3177): indicator-sound-CRITICAL **: media_player_list_mpris_insert: assertion 'desktop_id != NULL' failed
<AlexMex90> (process:3215): indicator-sound-WARNING **: accounts-service-access.vala:218: unable to sync volume 0.940000 to AccountsService: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.Accounts.Error.PermissionDenied: Authentication is required
<dobey> weird
<AlexMex90> pretty much it does this cycle:
<AlexMex90> indicator-sound stop/pre-start, process 3325  (process:3462): AccountsService-WARNING **: ActUserManager: user (null) has no username (object path: /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011, uid: 0)  (process:3411): indicator-sound-WARNING **: Name lost or unable to acquire bus: com.canonical.indicator.sound g_dbus_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished with error: Error receiving message: Connection reset by peer (g-io-err
<AlexMex90> indicator-sound-CRITICAL **: media_player_list_mpris_insert: assertion 'desktop_id != NULL' failed
<AlexMex90> and then it dies
<dobey> AlexMex90: did you do something like try to change the username for the default user on the device? did you remount / as writable and install stuff?
<AlexMex90> no, I havent changed the username. I did not remount / I installed openstore and tried some stuff from it, but this has happened before doing that so I don't think is related
<dobey> ok, well it seems like more is going on than just indicator-sound disappearing
<AlexMex90> should I report it as a bug?
<dobey> sure, though i don't know what against exactly.
<AlexMex90> that is a good question.
<pmcgowan> dobey, I wonder if its the lock file issue again
<AlexMex90> what is that issue?
<dobey> pmcgowan: i doubt it, indicator-sound isn't using qt
<dobey> pmcgowan: it's written in vala
<pmcgowan> yeah something else
<pmcgowan> there are a couple old bugs like this
<pmcgowan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1432689 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1598668
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1432689 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "No indicator-sound sometimes after switching language" [High,Fix released]
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1598668 in Canonical System Image "Sound indicator disapears " [Undecided,Incomplete]
<dobey> hmm
<AlexMex90> the second one sounds like what is happening to me
<pmcgowan> no info there though
<AlexMex90> i will add a comment and paste the excrept I got from the logs
<AlexMex90> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1598668/comments/2
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1598668 in Canonical System Image "Sound indicator disapears " [Undecided,Incomplete]
<AlexMex90> i hope that helps to find out what is going on
<AlexMex90> meanwhile, I rebooted my phone, sound is working again. and it seems like nothing was added to the log. I hope it keeps working without dying. :)
<charles> AlexMex90, did you file a ticket about those indicator-sound error log messages?
<AlexMex90> charles, a ticket? no, so far I have only added a comment to bug #1598668  https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1598668/comments/2
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1598668 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "Sound indicator disapears " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<charles> uid 0, fun stuff
<AlexMex90> root being naughty? :P
<dobey> AlexMex90: or you tried to do "start indicator-sound" as root?
<AlexMex90> no I didn't
<AlexMex90> i did it with the regular user, and without sudo
<Broy[m]> Yo
<hya_> hi
<hya_> there is not any snap for SDK to develops ubuntu touch apps on ubuntu snappy core that installed RPi3!?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-11-05
<talonz> i got an old nexus 5 laying around with multirom installed do i need to get rid of it befor i can install ubuntutouch on the phone ?
<Phan> help
<Phan> anyone?
<HonP> Hi, is it possible to rotate display upside down?
<Lantizia> Hello... if I put Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 10 - is it like a normal Ubuntu in the sense I can apt-get myself a different DE?  such as MATE?
<Acou_Bass> Lantizia: probably wont work no, there was a video a long time ago of someone running xfce on it but i dunno if itd still work
<Acou_Bass> the rootfs on ubuntu touch is read-only by default and so changing that means you lose OTA updates (but then once that is done, you CAN apt-get but i dunno if other DE's will work)
<PaulfraOSAA> Lantizia: No, you cannot get anything other than unity 8 if you run ubuntu touch. If you want something else your best bet is plasma mobile
<Acou_Bass> like i said someone did manage it a long time ago, but i dunno if it would still work (they essentially ran the xfce session as an XMir window)
<maschotte> question: does somebody know if it possible to install ubuntu touch on a cellphone, such as samsung sm-g350
<maschotte> does somebody have a ubuntu rom running?
<HonP> Hi, is it possible to rotate display upside down?
<yang> Is there any other device available for ubuntu touch than BQ Aquaris ?
<yang> or any new one on it's way ?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-11-06
<ruben> is there someone who can help
<ruben> ?
<ruben> im porting to a device
<cicil> ..
<cicil> anybody here
<HonP> Hi, is it possible to rotate display upside down?
<HonP> Hi, is it possible to rotate display upside down?
<anthonybocci> Hello!
<anthonybocci> Is anybody having a bug that seems to it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sdk-ide/+bug/1593559
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1593559 in Ubuntu SDK IDE "Segmentation fault while opening project" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<bufalo1973> hello
<bufalo1973> apart from the devices listed in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices, is it difficult to install UT in a "nameless" tablet? (Prixton 10")
<popey> in short, yes
<bufalo1973> thanks, popey
<bufalo1973> given that I don't use that tablet I'll try to install it anyway :-)
<Acou_Bass> that can only go well
<aroyl> have a couple questions that i can't seem to find answers to on the web
<aroyl> anyone happen to know how to install apps with the libertine scope/desktop apps function
<aroyl> ota-13
<aroyl> aquarus m10
<aroyl> would like synaptic
<Acou_Bass> well he disappeared before i could answer ;( helpful :p
<aroyl> must be bedtime in everyone's parts of the world?
<k1l> aroyl: this is not how irc works :)
<Acou_Bass> aroyl: you didnt give us much time to answer xD
<aroyl> sorry
<Acou_Bass> do you already have a container created? presumably so on an m10
<k1l> but outside european office times, this channel is a lot slower.
<Acou_Bass> if so all you need to do is: libertine-container-manager install-package -p synaptic
<aroyl> thought since the libertine thing was already installed i didnt need container
<Acou_Bass> not quite true :P it just means a container already exists hehe
<aroyl> yikes
<Acou_Bass> WAIT, maybe not -p synaptic
<aroyl> how do i get anything done with terminal? still got no root right?
<Acou_Bass> oh no, it is synaptic ;D
<Acou_Bass> you dont need root to open a terminal
<Acou_Bass> containers are stored in /home/phablet
<aroyl> i mean whatever i tried in terminal it would tell me i had no permission
<Acou_Bass> 0,o
<Acou_Bass> youre not running sudo are you..?
<aroyl> tried to
<Acou_Bass> dont
<aroyl> didnt work
<Acou_Bass> dont use sudo
<aroyl> oops
<Acou_Bass> just libertine-container-manager
<Acou_Bass> can also do libertine-container-manager search-cache -s *searchname*
<Acou_Bass> turns out 'synaptic' is the package youre after
<Acou_Bass> so i say go for that
<aroyl> if this works then i should be able to use synaptic same as on my desktop?
<aroyl> or i have to create container for each app?
<Acou_Bass> well itll install apps to your container yes
<Acou_Bass> no no need for per-app containers
<aroyl> container is like virtual machine?
<aroyl> or sandbox
<Acou_Bass> a lot lighter-weight ;D more of a sandbox
<aroyl> will try right now. hopefully this window stays alive
<aroyl> libertine-container-manager -p synaptic right?
<Acou_Bass> libertine-container-manager install-package -p synaptic
<aroyl> thanks. be right back.
<Acou_Bass> ;D
<aroyl> permission denied. asks if im root
<Acou_Bass> wait... doesnt the m10 come with a libertine app anyway? why cant you install synaptic via that
<aroyl> yes. has libertine with ota-13 upgrade
<aroyl> trying to figure out how to install with
<Acou_Bass> im not sure why its asking if youre root, thats really weird
<Acou_Bass> oh wait
<Acou_Bass> the m10 container is installed in the rootfs isnt it... crap
<Acou_Bass> id wait for someone else to chip in who knows their way around an m10 then... but you MAY have to create a second container in your /home so youre able to write to it
<aroyl> used to be libertine scope - now its desktop apps
<aroyl> oh wow. alt-tab works!
<aroyl> lots of updates since i first got this
<aroyl> okay, maybe you can help with this easy one...how do i pin an icon to the menu bar at left
<aroyl> .
<aroyl> went ahead adn tried with sudo. it told me not to do that:)
<aroyl> anyone else know how to install apps in ota-13 aquarus m10 tablet libertine already installed
<aroyl> dont know how to quite properly so im just going to close the window. apologize if this still leaves me logged in.
<aroyl> i'm back
<aroyl> anyone miss me?
<MrChrisDruif> aroyl: sure
<aroyl> yeah. know how to install an app with ota-13
<aroyl> libertine is already there. aquarus m10 tablet
<aroyl> lots of people logged in here but no chat happening. how does this room work?
<k1l> aroyl: welcome to irc :)
<aroyl> enough said :)
<aroyl> hehe
<Acou_Bass> aroyl: http://notyetthere.org/installing-more-puritine-apps-on-the-m10/
<Acou_Bass> this may help
<aroyl> awesome. thanks! checking it out now
<Acou_Bass> as suspected you needa make a new puritine container ;D
<Acou_Bass> i dunno if those steps will have changed between ota-11 and -13 though
<aroyl> ah. know what? i saw this one. dated june when ota-11 didnt have libertine or puritine or whatever. now ota-13 has it. think this will still work?
<Acou_Bass> ahh right
<Acou_Bass> hmm
<Acou_Bass> im not sure to be honest
<aroyl> i might try anyway. via usb might be the only way.
<aroyl> difficult to find answers. guess not too many people using this
<aroyl> acou_bass: are you using ubuntu touch on anything?
<Acou_Bass> yeah i run it on a nexus 4
<Acou_Bass> which doesnt have the libertine app or any container installed by default
<Acou_Bass> hence why im just sort of winging it :p
<aroyl> that's cool. on a nexus 4. how do you figure this stuff out?
<aroyl> i just learned today how to pin an icon to my launcher
<Acou_Bass> mostly from the touch/libertine wiki page :D but also just opening the terminal and typing 'libertine' then pressing tab to see what happens
<Acou_Bass> XD
<aroyl> well i really am done for the day. battery dying. going to charge it. time to throw a steak on the grill. thanks for helping out. going to investigate the process you pointed me to. hopefully can get something out of it.
<Acou_Bass> hehe no worries ;D enjoy the steak
